# Frauenrunde



## Fretchen (2. April 2007)

Ich würde gern mal mit anderen Frauen zusammen MTB fahren.
Nix gegen Männer - mit denen war es bis jetzt ja auch (so gut wie) immer OK, aber ich würde eben auch gerne mehr Mitfahrerinnen kennenlernen.
Fahrkönnen und Kondition: egal - Ziel: Zusammen fahren, Spass haben, Komunikationsbedürfnisse ausleben......

Komme noch aus Nidderau bei Hanau - ab Mai wieder aus Wölfersheim.
Interessant wäre z.B. der Winterstein (ausbaufähig). Reise aber auch gerne an z.B. nach Frankfurt (Richtung Feldberg) oder Richtung Vogelsberg usw.

Sollten sich trotz allem jetzt noch Männer angesprochen fühlen  - dann nehme ich mein Männe halt auch mit........
Also keine duseligen Antworten sondern höchstens die Frau oder Freundin motivieren!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. April 2007)

Hallo Fretchen,

super Idee  ich bin gerne dabei.   Habe 2005 mit Biken angefangen und frustriert festgestellt, dass dies eine ziemliche Männerdomäne ist. Und in Gruppen fahren sie meist so schnell (und so steile Strecken), dass ich nicht mithalten kann. Ich habe leider nicht die dazu nötige Kraft und Muskeln und werde sie wohl auch nicht mehr bekommen.

Konkret kann ich vom Leistungsvermögen her momentan ca. Level 1 bei Go Crazy fahren.
Ich fahre bisher fast immer alleine, meist 3x pro Woche, langsame, durchschnittlich ca. 20-30 km lange Touren im Taunus ab Hohemark (kenne mich da ganz gut aus), aber auch im Winter im Rodgau/Frankfurter Stadtwald etc. Ich wohne in Frankfurt, bin zeitlich sehr flexibel, mit Auto mobil und kann mit Landkarten umgehen, Touren ausarbeiten und auch mal als Guide fungieren.

Toll fände ich es, wenn sich in diesem Forum Frauen zusammenfinden könnten, die  wie Du es oben geschrieben hast  mit Spass zusammen fahren wollen ... ohne den Stress des immer-höher-schneller-weiter-besser ... in einer Gruppe, in der auch Langsamkeit problemlos akzeptiert wird.

Ich freu mich sehr, wenn dies jetzt viele Frauen, die hier immer nur still mitlesen und ansonsten alleine fahren, motiviert was zu schreiben und sich hier, per PN oder mail zu melden.  

Viele Grüße von der Taunusschnecke

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Hi Fretchen, 

ich werde den Fred auf jeden Fall verfolgen  und würde auch gerne noch mehr Frauen kennen lernen. Ich bin zeitlich aber nicht so flexibel. Am besten geht es bei mir jedes zweite WE. 

Was macht die Ausbildung zur Physiotherapeutin?


----------



## Fretchen (2. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Hallo Fretchen,
> 
> super Idee  ich bin gerne dabei.   Habe 2005 mit Biken angefangen und frustriert festgestellt, dass dies eine ziemliche Männerdomäne ist. Und in Gruppen fahren sie meist so schnell (und so steile Strecken), dass ich nicht mithalten kann. Ich habe leider nicht die dazu nötige Kraft und Muskeln und werde sie wohl auch nicht mehr bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ganz liebe Grüße zurück!

Komme gerne mal zur Hohemark! Muss sagen das ich mit 21 Jahren und noch nicht mal zwei Jahren biken noch Ambitionen habe besser zu werden (vor allem trailtechnisch). Aber sich Druck machen und sich von Männern anhörn müssen: "Fahr einfach!" - ist eben echt nicht allles!

Zeitlich bin ich bis Mai noch etwas eingespannt wegen Umzug. Ich nehm mir (vorallem sonntags aber sonst auch mal) jedoch bestimmt öfter mal frei  

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur beipflichten und an alle radelnden Frauen in Mittel- und Südhessen appellieren sich hier mal zum Plausch zu melden, damit wir uns dann auch mal verabreden können.

Caro


----------



## Fretchen (2. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Fretchen,
> 
> ich werde den Fred auf jeden Fall verfolgen  und würde auch gerne noch mehr Frauen kennen lernen. Ich bin zeitlich aber nicht so flexibel. Am besten geht es bei mir jedes zweite WE.
> 
> Was macht die Ausbildung zur Physiotherapeutin?



Hi!
Aber jedes zweite WE hört sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht an!

Habe jetzt mein vorbereitendes Praktikum abgeschlossen. Obwohl ich ja schon zwei Zusagen in Schulen bekommen hatte (und mich auch schon für eine entschieden habe) bin ich dann doch noch mal nach Bad Orb zum Test gefahren und habe wieder eine Zusage  
Endlich eine wirkliche Antwort auf die Frage "Was mach ich wenn ich mal groß bin?" zu haben, ist ein echt gutes Gefühl - vor allem wenn man sich so sicher ist!
Heute Nachmittag begleite ich mein Schatz zur manuellen Therapie und schau schon mal genau zu wie sein Sprunggelenk wieder zurecht gebogen wird 

lg Caro


----------



## Katze Timba (2. April 2007)

Finde ich gut..endlich mal ein Frauen-Team? Ich wohne bei Frankfurt und fange nach einem halben Jahr Sportpause wg. Diplom und Verletzung wieder an zu fahren. 
Die Katze (Kätzin)


----------



## Fretchen (2. April 2007)

@caroka
Da kommt auch unsere "Energie" her!


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> @caroka
> Da kommt auch unsere "Energie" her!



Ja, das ist meine Art Politik zu machen, Energiepolitik. Wir Frauen wissen eben wie es geht. 

Viele Grüße 

Caro


----------



## Fretchen (3. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, das ist meine Art Politik zu machen, Energiepolitik. Wir Frauen wissen eben wie es geht.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Caro



Stimmt - aber da is eher mein Paps schuld. Wir ziehen in eine alte Stalung auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern. Und können auch gut damit leben, dass in der Wand vor unserem zukünftigen Schlafzimmer der Zähler der Photovoltaikanlage tickt.

Hat schon jemand den Thread "Das Phänomen Frau" oder so überflogen - ich weiß bei sowas nie, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll

lg
Caro


----------



## caroka (3. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber da is eher mein Paps schuld. Wir ziehen in eine alte Stalung auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern. Und können auch gut damit leben, dass in der Wand vor unserem zukünftigen Schlafzimmer der Zähler der Photovoltaikanlage tickt.
> 
> Hat schon jemand den Thread "Das Phänomen Frau" oder so überflogen - ich weiß bei sowas nie, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll
> 
> ...



Den habe ich gerade gestern entdeckt. Ich lese soetwas gerne. Gerade als neutraler Betrachter kann man doch auch etwas daraus lernen.


----------



## missghost28 (3. April 2007)

Hallo an alle,

caroka hat mich informiert, dass hier in Bezug auf Frauenrunde etwas am Entstehen ist. Finde auch ich klasse.

Habe gesehen, dass auch Taunusschnecke schon bescheid weiß.

Mit ihr bin ich schon ein paar Mal zusammen gefahren. 
Sylva, freue mich mal wieder auf eine Runde. Bin inzwischen wieder gesundheitlich angelandet.  

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch nicht so viel Kondition in der Bergfraktion habe.  

Caroka hat auch schon angeboten mal eine gemütliche Runde mit mir zu fahren.
Vielleicht schafft ihr es ja, mir mehr Durchhaltevermögen einzuhauchen . Werde mich auf jeden Fall bemühen. Aber nicht böse sein, wenn das nicht gleich klappt.

LG Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missghost28 (3. April 2007)

Hallo, bin's nochmal.
Habe gerade mal im Thread "Phänomen Frau" gestöbert. Sehr amusant. Ich wusste garnicht, was für einen Schatz ich da habe. Der wartet nämlich ohne murren auf mich und motiviert mich auch noch.
Bei uns ist es nämlich auch so, dass er viel früher angefangen hat und inzwischen prima fährt. Mir fehlt leider manchmal die Zeit wegen Kind, Haushalt und Beruf. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich die Zeit einfach nehmen, so wie das auch unsere besseren Hälften machen.

So, jetzt aber Schluss. Es sind Ferien und morgen steht Legoland in Ulm auf dem Programm. Das heißt 6:30 ins Auto.
Viel Spaß allen die morgen auf's Rad gehen.
Gruß Sabine


----------



## Fretchen (4. April 2007)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin's nochmal.
> Habe gerade mal im Thread "Phänomen Frau" gestöbert. Sehr amusant. Ich wusste garnicht, was für einen Schatz ich da habe. Der wartet nämlich ohne murren auf mich und motiviert mich auch noch.
> Bei uns ist es nämlich auch so, dass er viel früher angefangen hat und inzwischen prima fährt. Mir fehlt leider manchmal die Zeit wegen Kind, Haushalt und Beruf. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich die Zeit einfach nehmen, so wie das auch unsere besseren Hälften machen.
> 
> ...



Huhu 
Ne eher Fitness-Studio, Möbel schleppen und in Schwindel erregender Höhe über dem Treppenaufgang putzen.

Oh Legoland - 6:30 - mein Beileid.....

Hab mein Schnuffi ja hier kennengelernt! Wir haben nur manchmal Krach wenn ich etwas fanatisch beim Trainieren werde. Sonst müssen eigentlich nicht aufeinander warten. Praktisch ist auch das wir alle Bikeklamotten tauschen können.  

Freue mich schon euch kennen zu lernen!!!

Liebe Grüße
Caro


----------



## Google (4. April 2007)

Aber vergesst mir nicht ne Tour zu verabreden  

Ich fänds übrigens toll wenn sich hier auch noch ein Frauentreff  etablieren könnte  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MissQuax (4. April 2007)

Hi @ all!

Caroka und ein nettes männliches MTB-News-Mitglied (Danke, Arkonis!) haben mich auf diesen Fred aufmerksam gemacht. Bei einer Frauenrunde würde ich auch gerne mitmachen!  

Kommt aber drauf an, von wo gestartet wird. Da ich keine Transportmöglichkeit für mein Rad habe, muß ich nämlich die "Anradelstrecke" (und zurück natürlich) von der mir maximal zu bewältigenden Distanz abziehen. Sonst bin nach einem Bruchteil der gemeinsamen Tour platt und schaff's nicht mehr bis nach Hause.  

Aber vielleicht hat ja auch eine der anderen Frauen noch einen Platz im Auto oder auf dem Träger frei. Bin für jedes Angebot diesbezüglich dankbar.

Da ich zur Zeit noch arbeitslos bin (auf jeden Fall noch den ganzen April), habe ich relativ viel Freizeit und bin recht flexibel.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen andere MTbikende Frauen kennenzulernen und mich bei Touren "mitschleppen" zu lassen! 

Hoffentlich bis bald, viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## caroka (4. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Aber vergesst mir nicht ne Tour zu verabreden
> 
> Ich fänds übrigens toll wenn sich hier auch noch ein Frauentreff  etablieren könnte
> 
> ...



Hi Google,

habe Dich schon vermisst. 
Du bist auch einer von der neugierigen Sorte, oder?   

Wir werden nicht alle unter einen Hut bekommen. Eine fährt nur unter der Woche, andere nur am WE und ich denke die Ambitionen sind auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Aber ich fange einfach mal an, auch wenn Ostern nicht gerade ein günstiger Zeitpunkt ist. 
Da ich von Donnerstag bis Sonntag kinderlos bin, werde ich während dieser Zeit wohl sehr viel mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. Ich bin für gemütliche Fahrten genauso zu haben, wie auch für schnellere Trainingsrunden. Wer von Euch hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

Hi Caro,

wir fahren am Freitag eine recht gemütliche Runde durch den Vorspessart. Den Eintrag habe ich eben gemacht. Wie schaut's aus? 

Auch wenn es nicht ganz zur Überschrift passt, natürlich sind die anderen Mädels samt Anhang gerne eingeladen mitzufahren. 

Greetz

B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> 
> wir fahren am Freitag eine recht gemütliche Runde durch den Vorspessart. Den Eintrag habe ich eben gemacht. Wie schaut's aus?
> 
> ...



Hi Bruder Jörn,

das hört sich ja gut an.  Sollte hier im Fred keiner Zeit für mich am Freitag haben oder aber auch an einem anderen Tag mit mir fahren können, dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich den Weg zu Euch finde.  Du weißt auf was ich anspiele?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

Nein, ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst [shy]. Das behalten wir schön für uns.


----------



## Google (4. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich den Weg zu Euch finde.


 BIBBER SCHLOTTER ... Ich denk ne Tour mal ausserhalb Deines Reviers würd Dir bestimmt gefallen. Allerortens bekannt, gebe ich den teilnehmenden Damen auch mal gerne einen Kaffee aus  

So, jetzt lassen wir aber den Frauen wieder das Wort

Grüße

Google


----------



## Fretchen (4. April 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hi @ all!
> 
> Caroka und ein nettes männliches MTB-News-Mitglied (Danke, Arkonis!) haben mich auf diesen Fred aufmerksam gemacht. Bei einer Frauenrunde würde ich auch gerne mitmachen!
> 
> ...



Klar is noch Platz im Bully


----------



## Fretchen (4. April 2007)

Ich informier mich grad mal kurz wie weit es wo hin is.
Wegen Termin also eigentlich gehts bei mir bis nächsten Dienstag immer ich muss es nur durchsetzen - die nächsten beiden Wochen geht es wahrscheinlich nur am WE (oder nach 16 Uhr ab Winterstein), weil ich sicher zwei Wochen in der Tagesklinik sein werde.


----------



## Fretchen (4. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Ich informier mich grad mal kurz wie weit es wo hin is.
> Wegen Termin also eigentlich gehts bei mir bis nächsten Dienstag immer ich muss es nur durchsetzen - die nächsten beiden Wochen geht es wahrscheinlich nur am WE (oder nach 16 Uhr ab Winterstein), weil ich sicher zwei Wochen in der Tagesklinik sein werde.



ok komando zurück geht erst ab samstag......grummel


----------



## Fretchen (5. April 2007)

Ich werde langsam konkreter.......
Wer hat Lust am Sonntag oder Montag eine Tour zu fahren (je nachdem wo mehr können).
Ich denke ihr habt eher Lust Richtung Hohemark, Spessart ..... wegen Anfahrt.
Könnte zwei mitnehmen.
Kenne mich in der Gegend net so aus lass mir aber gern nette Strecken zeigen.
Könnten uns dann so gegen 10:30 an einem euch bekannten Startplatz treffen.
Bitte pm an mich wer mitgenommen werden will.
(Wenn andere Männer mitkommen will meiner auch mit  )

lg Caro


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> wir fahren am Freitag eine recht gemütliche Runde durch den Vorspessart. Den Eintrag habe ich eben gemacht. Wie schaut's aus?
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht ganz zur Überschrift passt, natürlich sind die anderen Mädels samt Anhang gerne eingeladen mitzufahren.



Hi Bruder Jörn,

danke für die Einladung in den Spessart. 


*Streckenlänge ab/an Treffpunkt ca. 60 km, etwa 700 Hm. 
Tempo mittel 
Schwierigkeit mittel *

Leider ist das genau der Grund, warum ich mich bisher nicht zum Mitfahren gemeldet habe. Was für Euch (größtenteils Männer) mittel ist, das ist vom Tempo, der Streckenlänge und den Höhenmetern für mich einfach nicht machbar. Da strampel ich nur gestresst hinterher und alle anderen langweilen sich bzw. fühlen sich ausgebremst.

Um solch gegenseitigen Frust zu vermeiden, versuchen einige hier zusammenzukommen und abzuchecken, was auf langsamem Level machbar ist.

Auch @ google:
Gerne nehme ich aber mal per mail Kontakt mit Euch auf, da ich mich im Spessart nicht auskenne, aber mal fahren möchte. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja ein paar Wegvorschläge machen, die ich dann (alleine oder mit anderen zusammen) in langsamem Tempo fahren kann. Das wäre sehr schön.


Für Ostern werde ich gesondert mal einen Termin anbieten.

Gruß von der Taunusschnecke


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst . Das behalten wir schön für uns.


Diesbezüglich kann ich schweigen wie ein Grab. 


Google schrieb:


> BIBBER SCHLOTTER ... Ich denk ne Tour mal ausserhalb Deines Reviers würd Dir bestimmt gefallen. Allerortens bekannt, gebe ich den teilnehmenden Damen auch mal gerne einen Kaffee aus
> ....


Ich war schon im Spessart.  Aber für einen Kaffee fahre ich da auch noch ein zweites Mal.  Bin ich wieder frech.

@Fretchen
Da könnten wir Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren. Ich bin zwar ein schlechter Guide aber es wird gehen. Reichen Dir 2 Stunden?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. April 2007)

Guten Morgen @all 

Ups ... jetzt wird's ja ganz konkret (danke Fretchen) ... ich sitz noch beim Frühstück und bin nicht so schnell ...

Termin- und Ortsvorschläge - ich kann an beiden Tagen, Ostersonntag und Montag.

Uhrzeit 10.30 ist ok.
Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz am alten Schwimmbad in der Waldstraße, 61449 Steinbach
Direkt beim letzten Haus am Waldrand, hinter den Tennis/Sporthallen.

Ich halte diesen Treffpunkt für ein erstes Treffen gut, weil:

- es ab da langsam und noch nicht so steil bergauf Richtung Hohemark geht, so dass man kann sich gut einrollen und ein gemeinsam fahrbares Tempo abchecken kann.

- es ab da verschiedene Möglichkeiten für Streckenlängen und Steigungen gibt

- es da immer Parkplätze gibt und der er nicht so überlaufen ist wie der Hohemark-Parkplatz

- ist auch einfach zu finden, Adresse für google maps kann ich noch posten.

Je nach Bedürfnis an die Streckenlänge/-dauer/-höhe schlage ich einen Weg mit Eckpunkten z.B. über die Hühnerbergwiesen, Hohemark, Marmorstein ... vor. Dabei können wir gut feststellen, was für wen zu leicht, zu schwer, zu steil etc. ist und uns darauf einrichten.

Meine Prorität ist:
1. Ostermontag
2. Ostersonntag.

Bitte antwortet hier doch entsprechend. Wie lange wollt Ihr fahren? Ich bin meist bei langsamem Tempo/Pausen ca. 2-3 Stunden unterwegs.

Gruß
Sylva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Kein Thema. Der Anspruch einer Tour ist meistens subjektiv. Was ist mittel, was ist schnell? 

Gib doch mal ein "Anforderungsprofil" für eine Spessartrunde durch. Streckenlänge, Streckenbeschaffenheit (Waldweg oder Trails), Höhenmeter und Hütteninfrastruktur. 

Ich denk mir dann mal eine Runde aus und schick dir die Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. April 2007)

Ok ... mein artgerechtes Tempo gilt auch für's posten...

Also mit guiden habe ich kein Problem solange es nicht um ausgefuchste Singletrail-Strecken geht. Ich kenn mich im Gebiet Hühnerbergwiesen - Hohemark - Saalburg recht gut aus.

@Caroka + MissQuax , missghost28? ... und natürlich wer sonst noch in der Gegend um Hofheim wohnt bzw. dahinkommen möchte...

*Zusätzlicher Terminvorschlag:*

*Karfreitag,* 
ca. 10.30 Uhr 
am Parkplatz  portpark Heide gegenüber vom Restaurant Waldgeist, 65719 Hofheim.

In der Gegend kann man auch je nach Lust + Können die Strecken variieren.

Mein Bedürfnis/Können (gilt auch für Sonntag/Montag):
ca. Level 1 Go Crazy, d.h. Durchschnittstempo ca. 10 km/h (bergauf schaffe ich je nach Steigung oft nicht mehr als 6-8, bergab bis ca. 30-35), Streckenlänge ca. 20 bis max. 35 km, Steigungen nicht mehr als 7% bis max. 10% (nur kurze, sonst mnuß ich schieben).
Verschnauf- bzw. Trinkpausen brauche ich auch zwischendurch mal. Ich kann immer noch nicht beim Fahren aus der Flasche trinken und im Rucksack ist mir der Trinksack zu schwer.


Eine Wegbeschreibung zum Waldgeist gibt es unter http://www.restaurant-waldgeist.com/anfahrt.php

@MissQuax: Ich kann Dich zuhause abholen und zurückfahren.
Ich freue mich auf Rückmeldungen ...


Gruß von der Taunusschnecke

PS: bin erst heute spätnachmittag wieder online


----------



## MissQuax (5. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Klar is noch Platz im Bully



Super, Caro, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Komme gerne bei Gelegenheit drauf zurück. Ostern (SA-MO) habe ich leider keine Zeit, da ist Familie angesagt und mein Freund aus Hamburg ist da und hat dann das Vorrecht auf eine Tour mit den Rädern oder Joggen/Wandern.

Wünsche frohe Ostern und viel Spaß beim Biken!

LG, Petra


----------



## MissQuax (5. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> *Zusätzlicher Terminvorschlag:*
> 
> *Karfreitag,*
> ca. 10.30 Uhr
> ...



Hi, Schnecke  

das trifft sich ja allerbestens: mein Männl aus Hamburg hat mich nämlich "versetzt", d. h. er reist statt heute abend erst Freitag abend an. Habe daher den Karfreitag über Tag viel Zeit - also auch zum Biken!  

Das Anforderungsprofil für die Tour hört sich so an, als könnte auch ich das schaffen.  Wäre klasse wenn du mich abholen könntest (damit ich nicht schon nach der Anfahrt nach Hofheim halb tot bin)  

Wir können heute abend ja nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen (evtl. auch telefonisch) wegen meiner Adresse.

Das wäre echt klasse, wenn das morgen klappt!!!

LG, bis später, Petra


----------



## Miss Marple (5. April 2007)

Hi Mädels, die Idee mal in gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit (Plaudertempo ) durch Taunus, Winterstein, Spessart usw. zu biken find ich gut und werde mich euch gerne anschließen. Bin aber erst wieder ab Dienstag vom Osterkurzurlaub zurück. Für eure Touren am Wochenende wünsche ich euch viel Spaß  .

Schöne Ostern, Martina


----------



## missghost28 (5. April 2007)

Mein Gott, das nimmt ja wirklich richtige Formen an.

Mein Mann hat mir schon berichtet, dass Taunusschnecke ne Tour am Freitag plant.

Mal schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme. Mein Männe will nämlich zum Geburtstag seines Schwagers im Hintertaunus mit dem Fahrrad fahren und will um 12:00 los. Sprich, ich müsste gegen 14:00 aller spätestens wieder zu Hause sein, um Kind noch was zum Essen zu machen und dann mit dem Auto zum Feiern zu starten.



> @MissQuax-    Das Anforderungsprofil für die Tour hört sich so an, als könnte auch ich das schaffen.


 Schaffst Du bestimmt, denn ich kann auch nicht so schnell und bleibe freiwillig mit hinten, wenn's Probleme gibt. Allerdings glaube ich sowieso, dass ich die rote Laterne haben werde. 
Ich war nämlich gesundheitlich bedingt die letzten Wochen garnicht auf Steigungen, sondern nur in der Ebene. Habe somit ziemliche Panik, dass ich mit meinem Tempo irgendeinen nerven könnte.  

Gruß Sabine


----------



## MissQuax (5. April 2007)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Schaffst Du bestimmt, denn ich kann auch nicht so schnell und bleibe freiwillig mit hinten, wenn's Probleme gibt. Allerdings glaube ich sowieso, dass ich die rote Laterne haben werde.
> Ich war nämlich gesundheitlich bedingt die letzten Wochen garnicht auf Steigungen, sondern nur in der Ebene. Habe somit ziemliche Panik, dass ich mit meinem Tempo irgendeinen nerven könnte.
> 
> Gruß Sabine



@ Sabine: Prima, dann haben wir mit mir ja schon 2 rote Laternen und unser Tross ist richtig gut beleuchtet 

Habe auch immer Bedenken in einer Gruppe zum Bremsklotz zu werden.

Freue mich aber auf alle Fälle, in netter Gesellschaft zu fahren. Also hoffentlich bis morgen!

LG, Petra


----------



## Fretchen (5. April 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @ Sabine: Prima, dann haben wir mit mir ja schon 2 rote Laternen und unser Tross ist richtig gut beleuchtet
> 
> Habe auch immer Bedenken in einer Gruppe zum Bremsklotz zu werden.
> 
> ...




Ich kann auch  
@MissQuax bitte Addresse und gewünschte Uhrzeit per pm mitteilen, wenn Mitfahrgelegenheit benötigt wird - dann bräuchte die Taunusschnecke nicht hin und zurück fahren.

Ansonsten bin ich auch morgen am Parkplatz in Hofheim.

lg Caro


----------



## MissQuax (5. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Ich kann auch
> @MissQuax bitte Addresse und gewünschte Uhrzeit per pm mitteilen, wenn Mitfahrgelegenheit benötigt wird - dann bräuchte die Taunusschnecke nicht hin und zurück fahren.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich auch morgen am Parkplatz in Hofheim.
> ...



@Caro: Herzlichen Dank für Deine Fahrbereitschaft. Taunusschnecke ruft mich später an, dann sehen wir weiter. Evt. reicht auch nur der Hintransport. Habe mir nämlich die Lage des Treffpunkts angeschaut - von dort aus wieder zu mir nach Hause geht es fast nur bergab, und "Rollenlassen" würde ich wohl auch nach der gemeinsamen Tour noch schaffen 
Ansonsten würde ich mich nochmal hier melden und/oder per PN meine Telefonnummer durchgeben. Kannst mir vielleicht auch deine schreiben, dann könnten wir schneller in Kontakt kommen, falls noch was zu klären ist.

Schönen Abend noch und bis morgen!  

LG, Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fretchen (5. April 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @Caro: Herzlichen Dank für Deine Fahrbereitschaft. Taunusschnecke ruft mich später an, dann sehen wir weiter. Evt. reicht auch nur der Hintransport. Habe mir nämlich die Lage des Treffpunkts angeschaut - von dort aus wieder zu mir nach Hause geht es fast nur bergab, und "Rollenlassen" würde ich wohl auch nach der gemeinsamen Tour noch schaffen
> Ansonsten würde ich mich nochmal hier melden und/oder per PN meine Telefonnummer durchgeben. Kannst mir vielleicht auch deine schreiben, dann könnten wir schneller in Kontakt kommen, falls noch was zu klären ist.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch und bis morgen!
> ...



Danke gleichfalls!
Ich guck auch morgen früh nochmal rein!

Bis denne
Caro


----------



## MissQuax (5. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Danke gleichfalls!
> Ich guck auch morgen früh nochmal rein!
> 
> Bis denne
> Caro



@Caro: Habe eben mit Taunusschnecke telefoniert, sie kommt mich morgen früh abholen. Falls ich wirklich nach der Tour für den Rückweg zu schlapp sein sollte (was ich aber nicht glaube), dann wäre es natürlich toll wenn mich eine von euch beiden nach Hause bringen könnte. Aber das sehen wir ja dann.

Gute Nacht, bis morgen 10.30 h am Parkplatz  

Petra


----------



## Fretchen (5. April 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @Caro: Habe eben mit Taunusschnecke telefoniert, sie kommt mich morgen früh abholen. Falls ich wirklich nach der Tour für den Rückweg zu schlapp sein sollte (was ich aber nicht glaube), dann wäre es natürlich toll wenn mich eine von euch beiden nach Hause bringen könnte. Aber das sehen wir ja dann.
> 
> Gute Nacht, bis morgen 10.30 h am Parkplatz
> 
> Petra



Alles klar bis morgen! 

Caro


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. April 2007)

Hallo, finde es klasse, dass sich ein paar Frauen suchen und finden. Hätte auch Interesse mal mitzufahren. Bin ein kleiner Angsthase wenn es steiler Bergab geht, ansonsten komme ich einigermaßen den Berg hoch. Habe schon ein paar Touren mit Taunusschnecke  gemacht.
Gruß Antje


----------



## Fretchen (6. April 2007)

Das war ja mal ne schöne Tour 

Hab mich so gefreut, war total nett mit euch!

Petra, hoffe dein Knie is vom drei Meter Drop wieder OK  
Sowas ist mir schon so oft passiert.....

Die nächsten zwei Tage is bei uns Parkett legen, Kühlschrank schleppen und noch einiges mehr in der neuen Wohnung angesagt.

Wer möchte kann noch mal für Montag einen Vorschlag machen (würde allerdings ne mixed tour werden)

Liebe Grüße 
Caro


----------



## MissQuax (6. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Das war ja mal ne schöne Tour
> 
> Hab mich so gefreut, war total nett mit euch!
> 
> ...



@Caro: Vielen Dank, ich fands auch prima. Toll, daß du mit den mitfahrenden "alten" Frauen Geduld gehabt hast  Freue mich aufs nächste Mal.
Das Knie macht keine Probleme, werde morgen gleich wieder aufs Rad steigen (und dann etwas besser aufpassen).
Wünsche Dir und deinem Mann viel Spaß beim Herrichten eures neuen Heims!

@Sylva: Vielen Dank für die passend ausgearbeitete Tour und das Guiding. Und der kleine ungeplante Umweg hat das Ganze dann noch aufgepeppt ohne jemand zu überfordern (so hatte ich den Eindruck). Fahre jederzeit wieder mit Dir!  

@Sabine: Du hast dich aller (eigenen) Bedenken zum Trotz echt tapfer geschlagen!   Die (trainingsmäßige) Richtung stimmt, nach einer Saison "Frauenrunde" bist du fit wie ein Turnschuh! Leiste dir gerne bei weiteren Trainingsrunden Gesellschaft!

@alle: Frohe Ostern und vielleicht bis Montag!

Liebe Grüße, Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. April 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo, finde es klasse, dass sich ein paar Frauen suchen und finden. Hätte auch Interesse mal mitzufahren. Bin ein kleiner Angsthase wenn es steiler Bergab geht, ansonsten komme ich einigermaßen den Berg hoch. Habe schon ein paar Touren mit Taunusschnecke  gemacht.
> Gruß Antje



Hi Antje,
der Anfang ist ja jetzt gemacht. War echt super heute!
Von wo bist du und wann hast du Zeit zum Fahren? Wäre toll wenn noch mehr Frauen dazustoßen.
Viele Grüße + frohe Ostern, Petra


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....
> @Fretchen
> Da könnten wir Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren. Ich bin zwar ein schlechter Guide aber es wird gehen. Reichen Dir 2 Stunden?



Hi Caro,

wie ich gelesen habe hat sich das erledigt.  Dann werde ich mich mal neu orientieren.  Ich wünsche Dir beim Bodenverlegen gutes gelingen und auch noch frohe Ostern.  

Greetz
Caro


----------



## missghost28 (7. April 2007)

Hi,

hat mir gestern auch gut gefallen.
Ich finde wir sind ne nette Truppe.  
Danke für Euer Verständnis und die motivierende Worte.
Ich kann sogar noch kriechen, nee mir geht's prima.  

@Caro: Viel Spaß beim Renovieren.
@Sylva: Vielen Dank für die augearbeitete Tour.
@Petra: Danke für die lobenden Worte. Für ne Trainingstour immer offen.

@all: Frohe Ostern und viel Spaß beim individuellem Biken.

Ganz liebe Grüße Sabine


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. April 2007)

Hallo Petra,
Ich wohne im Hintertaunus ( Weilrod) und würde ganz gerne am Dienstag so ab 14 Uhr radeln. Von wo aus ist mir egal. Saalburg, Hohemark oder Hofheim ist alles ok. Kenne nur die Wege bei euch da unten nicht so gut.
Wäre toll falls noch jemand Zeit hat.
Frohe Ostern Gruß antje


----------



## Fretchen (7. April 2007)

Hi an alle wegen Montag geht meine Tendenz nun wahrscheinlich doch eher Richtung Winterstein.
Zwei Kerls wollen noch kommen und Seb und ich hams dann nich ganz so weit.
Wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar Leutz (hier wohl in erster Linie Mädels  ) mehr finden würden.
Möchte mich auch gerne nochmal an meinem persönlichen Angsttrail versuchen - der ging die letzten Male schon immer flüssiger....
Wünsche euch schöne freie Ostertage, macht was draus!

Allerbeste Grüße 
von Caro


----------



## Sharleena (7. April 2007)

Hallo @Alle,

ich finde eine Frauenrunde und/oder gemischt toll. Würde auch gerne mal mitfahren, bin aber wirklich nicht trainiert. 

CU


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. April 2007)

Hi Sharleena,

schön, dass Du Dich hier meldest  



Sharleena schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mal mitfahren, bin aber wirklich nicht trainiert.



Dann bist Du hier genau richtig und nicht allein  

Damit es für Langsamere nicht frustrierend wird, haben wir uns auf Folgendes geeinigt: nach einer Steigung hat die zuletzt Angekommene immer genug Zeit zum Verschnaufen/Trinkpause und alle warten bis sie sagt, dass es weitergehen kann.  

Es gibt in den nächsten Tagen wieder Verabredungen. Melde Dich doch einfach, wenn Du mitfahren möchtest.

CU


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. April 2007)

Danke für die ganzen positiven Bekundungen zur Freitagstour   - ja hat auch mir super gut gefallen  und hier die Eckdaten der Tour:

ca. 22 km, 410 Hm, Durchschnittstempo 12,2 km/h (waren auch ein paar schnelle Abfahrten dabei), max. 16% Steigung (ungeplanter Umweg - da haben wir alle geschoben - kam mir aber vor wie mind. 20%, vielleicht hat mein Tacho auch nicht richtig angezeigt), Dauer - habe leider nicht auf die Uhr geschaut - geschätzt ca. 3 Stunden inkl. Pausen.

*@Fretchen:* Ich habe mir nochmal Dein Posting wg. Ostermontag durchgelesen und glaube vor Deinem Angsttrail habe ich auch Angst. Deshalb fahre ich lieber ein andermal mit, wenn ich mit meinem neuen Bike besser vertraut bin und mache eine alternative Planung:



*Ostermontag, 11.30 Uhr*, wieder am Parkplatz Sportpark Heide (wie Freitag)

Insgesamt etwas länger/weiter als am Freitag. Ca. 30 km, Dauer incl. Pausen bestimmt 3 bis 3,5 oder evtl. auch 4 Stunden (je nach Lust + Ausdauer sind auf Wunsch unterwegs noch Umwege möglich), Durchschnittstempo aber sicher nicht höher - bei mir: je länger die Tour desto geringer wird das Durchschnittstempo!

Es treffen sich bisher:
MissQuax + Freund Thomas
Taunusschnecke


Falls noch jemand kommen möchte, bitte hier kurz melden, damit wir dann dort warten.



*Dienstag, 10.4., ab 14 Uhr*



			
				Angsthase 62 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ganz gerne am Dienstag so ab 14 Uhr radeln. Von wo aus ist mir egal. Saalburg, Hohemark oder Hofheim ist alles ok.
> Wäre toll falls noch jemand Zeit hat.



Super, die Taunusschnecke ist dabei  

Wer noch???
bitte hier melden und ggf. Wünsche äussern - z.B.falls es für dienenigen aus der Wiesbadener Ecke ohne Auto zur Hohemark nicht möglich ist, dann verlegen wir den Treffpunkt Richtung Hofheim

Frage: Antje, wie lange hast Du Zeit, danach richtet sich die Tour.
Meine Idee wäre unsere damals nicht gefahrene Runde: 

*Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hohemark *
ab da eine Runde zwischen Emminghaushütte, Richtung Falkenstein, Hühnerbergwiese, Oberursel/Waldsiedlung. Habe die genauen Daten noch nicht ausgearbeitet...


CU
Ich freu mich auf Rückmeldungen...   


HINWEIS:
Was ich hier vorschlage sind keine organiserten Veranstaltungen!
Jede/r fährt immer auf eigene Gefahr/Risiko!


----------



## Fretchen (8. April 2007)

Wünsch euch viel Spass!
Hoffentlich bin ich morgen wieder fit - pünktlich zu Ostern rumkränkeln is doof.

@Taunusschnecke
Den Trail kann man auch runterlaufen. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, wenns mal nich geht, gehts halt nich.

Viele Grüße 
Caro


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. April 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke und alle die die auch mitfahren möchten.
14Uhr am Dienstag  an der Hohemark ist ok. Ich bin da. Die Streck wie Sylva sie vorschlägt ist gut. Bis bald und findet ja alle Ostereier.
Gruß Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missghost28 (11. April 2007)

Sagt einmal,
alle die Feiertage gut überstanden?
Hier gibt ja keiner mehr Laut, wie die Touren waren!
Lebt Ihr denn alle noch und seid ohne Verletzungen wieder gelandet?
Gruß Sabine


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. April 2007)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Sagt einmal, alle die Feiertage gut überstanden?
> Hier gibt ja keiner mehr Laut, wie die Touren waren! Lebt Ihr denn alle noch und seid ohne Verletzungen wieder gelandet?
> Gruß Sabine



Ja ... alle haben alles munter überstanden  und die Touren waren superschön!  

Hier die letzten Daten:
Ostermontag 
ca. 30 km-Runde vom Sportpark Heide aus um Langenhain - Judenkopf - Wildsachsen - Breckenheim, ca. 2,5 Std. Netto-Fahrzeit + Pausen, Durchschn.tempo ca. 12 km/h, 552 Höhenmeter lt. Tacho

Dienstag, 10.4.
Kleine Runde ab Hohemark rund um Heidetränke - Hühnerberg, ca. 18 km, gut  1,5 Std. Netto-Fahrzeit, Durchschn.tempo ca. 10,8 km/h, 354 Höhenmeter.


Nächstes Treffen voraussichtlich am Samstagvormittag, 14.4. falls nicht noch jemand am Freitag, 13.4. was machen möchte.

CU  
.


----------



## Teddy24 (11. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ....
> Nächstes Treffen voraussichtlich am Samstagvormittag, 14.4......



Hallo zusammen,

das klingt ja richtig gut hier  ! Da ich auch erst im Februar/März angefangen habe zu biken suche ich noch nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Bin bisher mit meinem Mann gefahren, der aber schon seit 3 Jahren aktiv fährt....  da komme ich halt doch nicht so wirklich mit! 

Samstag vormittag finde ich auch super, @[email protected] ich würde mich dann wie, gesagt, Euch anschließen. Muss mir nur nochmal anschauen, wo ich hinfahren muss, denn in der Gegend Hohemark kenne ich mich garnicht aus! Aber dank Navi   müsste es ja zu finden sein. Kannst mir ja mal vielleicht einen Straßennamen nennen, damit das Navi es auch findet!! Oder 'ne and're Beschreibung. Wäre schön, wenn es diesmal mit der "Frauenrunde" klappt! Bergab habe ich auch noch so meine Schwierigkeiten, aber was ich bisher gelesen habe, gibt mir Hoffnung, dass ihr mit mir nachsichtig seit   

Gruß


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> .... Muss mir nur nochmal anschauen, wo ich hinfahren muss, denn in der Gegend Hohemark kenne ich mich garnicht aus! Aber dank Navi   müsste es ja zu finden sein. Kannst mir ja mal vielleicht einen Straßennamen nennen, damit das Navi es auch findet!! Oder 'ne and're Beschreibung. ...



Parkplatz gleich am Anfang der Alfred-Lechler-Straße in 61440 Oberursel.


----------



## Teddy24 (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Parkplatz gleich am Anfang der Alfred-Lechler-Straße in 61440 Oberursel.



Danke   

Wäre nur die Uhrzeit zu klären!

Gruß


----------



## missghost28 (11. April 2007)

@Teddy24:
brauchst keine Bedenken haben. Unsere Vereinbarung ist ganz einfach. Der letzte der ankommt bestimmt, wann es weitergeht (damit auch derjenige die Chance hat wieder zu Kräften zu kommen). Außerdem fängt jeder mal klein an.

@all: Melde mich mal bis Sonntag ab. Bin mit Sohnemann im Kurzurlaub. Carsten kommt erst Freitag Nacht hinterher.

Gruß an alle und viel Spaß beim Fahren.
Sabine


----------



## Teddy24 (12. April 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

das Wetter ist ja wirklich herrlich!!  Gestern wollte ich eigentlich mit meinem Mann eine Runde fahren - ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln - aber er hat sich dann kurzfristig auf die Couch abgemeldet!   Da bin ich halt alleine los und habe ein paar KM auf dem Radweg abgespult. Muss ja auch mal sein! Leider habe ich noch keinen Tacho am Rad sodass ich nicht sagen kann, wie weit es war. Es waren 2 Stunden und ich denke dass ich nicht soo langsam unterwegs war. Werde mal sehen, dass ich mir die Tage einen Tacho montiere und dann hat man da einen besseren Überblick. Mein Mann hat gestern eine Bestellung u. a. über Clickies, Schuhe und Hörnchen gemacht sodass mein Rad und die Ausrüstung langsam Formen annehmen  

Bis bald


----------



## MissQuax (12. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Nächstes Treffen voraussichtlich am Samstagvormittag, 14.4. falls nicht noch jemand am Freitag, 13.4. was machen möchte.
> 
> CU
> .



@Taunusschnecke: Hi Sylva, Thomas + ich sind noch im Saarland. Habe gerade einen Anruf von meinem Bike-Händler bekommen. Bestellte Teile für den Umbau des alten "Stahlrosses" sind nicht gekommen, er will aber versuchen beide Räder bis zum Wochenende wenigstens fahrfertig zu machen. Ich muß sie dann eben nächste Woche für den Rest nochmal hinbringen.  

Ich melde mich sobald klar ist ab wann wir wieder starklar sind.

Liebe Grüsse,

Petra (+Thomas)


----------



## Fretchen (12. April 2007)

Hab ja heute schon mit Sylva telefoniert....
Also das mit Samstag wird nix - wegen neuer Wohnung Parkett legen etc.
Bis Ende des Monats soll dann auch wirklich alles über die Bühne gegangen sein.
Wäre aber nicht unerfreut  wenn sich für nächste Woche ab Dienstag (außer Samstag) noch was ergibt.
Beim Winterstein würde ich dann auch mal die Leithenne machen  
Bin sehr flexibel mit fahren und sammel auch gerne mal jemand auf bzw wenns Richtung Bad Nauheim geht könnte man sich auch bei mir in Nidderau treffen und gemeinsam fahren zwei mit Rad bekomme ich locker noch ins Auto.
Bis nächste Woche bin ich dann auch die letzten Erkältungsanzeichen wieder los.
Also wer unter der Woche kann einfach ort, zeit vorschlagen .......

Bis die Tage 
caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (12. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Hab ja heute schon mit Sylva telefoniert....
> Also das mit Samstag wird nix - wegen neuer Wohnung Parkett legen etc.
> ......




Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] ähem, wer von Eurer Runde fährt denn jetzt am Samstag noch mit, oder sind wir zu Zweit  ?? 

Gruß


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Samstag früh hört sich prima an, aber die Uhrzeit steht die schon fest?
Falls sie mir recht sein sollte wäre ich auch mit dabei.

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. April 2007)

@Teddy24 + Angsthase 62
Welche Uhrzeit zum Treffen am Samstagvormittag wäre Euch denn recht?
Mir ist alles recht, was später als 8.30 Uhr ist, das wäre für mein Schlafbedürfnis der früheste noch angenehme Termin  

Richte mich aber nach Euch. Welche Uhrzeit ist für Euch jeweils angenehm?
Bitte gebt Laut...

CU


----------



## Teddy24 (13. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @Teddy24 + Angsthase 62
> Welche Uhrzeit zum Treffen am Samstagvormittag wäre Euch denn recht?
> Mir ist alles recht, was später als 8.30 Uhr ist, das wäre für mein Schlafbedürfnis der früheste noch angenehme Termin
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

also ich habe ehrlich gesagt vor 10.00 - 10.30 nicht mit dem Start gerechnet, da ich ja auch noch eine Anfahrt von ca. 45 Min. habe wollte ich nicht "mitten in der Nacht" aufstehen - das reicht, wenn man es unter der Woche muss   Ich hoffe, das ist für Euch ok?? Und das wäre dann der o.g. Parkplatz in Oberursel?? Alfred-Lechler-Straße??

Wäre schön, wenn es klappt  

Schönen Tag


----------



## caro3401 (13. April 2007)

*** NEU HIER*****

Hallo Mädels,

prima dass ich euch hier gefunden hab 

Mich hats frisch aus Karlsruhe hierher verschlagen, und jetzt such ich Leute, die als mal mit mir biken gehen...

Entweder als ne nette Feierabentour "vor der Haustüre" oder auch Wochenends mal was grösseres...

Bin zwar die letzten Tage auch allein hier durch die Wälder geirrt, aber das macht dann doch ned so Spass 


Find auch die Idee mit der Frauenrunde prima - obwohl ich ja nix gegen Männer hab   aber klingt etwas stressfeier

Ich fahre seit etwas über nem Jahr MTB, konditionstechnisch sollte es einigermassen passen, technisch bin ich allerdings noch nicht so fit, da wir in Karlsruhe ehr Touren gefahren sind...
Örtlich bin ich dank Auto flexibel 

Wo fahrt ihr denn als so rum? Und was ist die geplante Wochenendtour? Und kommt jemand von euch auch direkt aus meiner Umgebung???

Freu mich schon auf viele Antworten


Caro


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. April 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> also ich habe ehrlich gesagt vor 10.00 - 10.30 nicht mit dem Start gerechnet


Ich bin sowieso ein Morgenmuffel und steh nur wg. der anderen früh auf  

Treffpunkt-Zeit 10.30 Uhr ist für mich absolut ok und können wir hiermit vereinbaren - bloss kein Stress am Wochenende.



Teddy24 schrieb:


> Und das wäre dann der o.g. Parkplatz in Oberursel?? Alfred-Lechler-Straße??



Ja - Treffpunkt-Ort dieser Parkplatz an der Hohemark.
Wenn ich gefrühstückt habe, suche ich auch noch einen Lageplan und stell den hier rein.



@caro3401:
Schön, dass Du den Thread hier gefunden hast - Spaß + stressfrei steht hier bei den touren an oberster Stelle  

Deine Fragen beantworte ich nach dem Frühstück  ... hast Du Lust und kannst Du morgen mitfahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (13. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich gefrühstückt habe, suche ich auch noch einen Lageplan und stell den hier rein....



kannst gern meinen plan fürn treffpunkt haben:klick


----------



## caro3401 (13. April 2007)

@taunusschnecke

huhu

schoen dass du dich gemeldet hast.....
wann tust denn du fruehstuecken, ich bin ja schon fast am mittagessen 

hab grad mal geguckt, der startplatz ist  schon ein bissel weg von mir mit dem auto, aber wenn ihr NICHT um 8 uhr schon startet sollt es passen...

was habt ihr denn so vor und wie lange? da ich ueber ostern krank und platt auf der nase lag muss ich erstmal langsam wieder in fahrt kommen... denkt ihr das passt??

ciao und guten appetit

caro


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. April 2007)

Hi Caro3401,



caro3401 schrieb:


> Mich hats frisch aus Karlsruhe hierher verschlagen, und jetzt such ich Leute, die als mal mit mir biken gehen...


Die findest Du hier im Forum bestimmt  
Ich wohne in Frankfurt, kenn mich in der Ecke Rödermark aber ganz gut aus. Zumindest reicht es, um Dir ein paar nette Feierabendrunden zu zeigen. Zeit dazu hätte ich Dienstags, Donnerstags oder Freitags.



			
				caro3401 schrieb:
			
		

> Find auch die Idee mit der Frauenrunde prima - obwohl ich ja nix gegen Männer hab   aber klingt etwas stressfeier


Das ist der Grund, warum sich hier seit Anfang des Monats einige Frauen zusammengefunden haben. Keine muss hier befürchten, dass sie nicht mitkommt oder Bremsklotz ist. Jede "Könnenstufe" wird respektiert und Hauptsache ist, jede kann hinterher sagen, dass sie Spaß gehabt hat.



			
				caro3401 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo fahrt ihr denn als so rum? Und was ist die geplante Wochenendtour?


Bisher sind wir erst wenige Touren gefahren - so zwischen 15 und 30 km, Tempo zwischen 10 und 12 km/h. Das richtet sich auch nach den Steigungen/Kletterfähigkeiten bzw. Gefällen. Ich z.B. habe ziemliche Luftprobleme bei allen Steigungen (gewesene Kettenraucherin) und bin dem entsprechend dort langsam, andere fahren lieber langsam bergab.

Die Treffpunkte für die Touren sind bisher im Taunus gewesen: in Hofheim (Sportpark Heide) bei Wiesbaden oder Parkplatz Hohemark bei Oberursel. Geplant ist auch mal ein Treffpunkt Richtung Friedberg/Bad Nauheim, um eine Tour zum Winterstein zu machen. Also es gibt hier viele schöne Möglichkeiten ...  

Wichtig: Immer gilt, dass die Teilnahme auf eigene Verantwortung und auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt. Auch wer "guidet" haftet für keinerlei Schäden, die mittelbar oder unmittelbar mit der Tour in Verbindung stehen. Ein Helm sollte getragen werden.

*Morgen, Samstag, 14.4.* treffen wird uns am Parkplatz Hohemark (10.30 Uhr, falls keine was anderes möchte). 
Streckenlänge + Tourdauer werden vor Ort besprochen und können nach Wunsch (auch unterwegs nocht) variiert werden.

Nun zur *Anfahrt*:
(Danke Lupo für die Unterstützung!) Hier ist der Link von Lupo (Karte): plan fürn treffpunkt :klick

Die genaue Adresse ist 61440 Oberursel, Alfred-Lechler-Strasse. Bei maps.google.de auch hier zu finden.


Wegbeschreibung Anfahrt Parkplatz Hohemark aus Richtung Süden:

- Die A661 Richtung Bad Homburger Kreuz nehmen und bis zum Autobahnende (A661 wird dann zur B 455) fahren
- immer geradeaus weiter Richtung Oberursel / Feldberg fahren
- nach dem Tunnel die erste Möglichkeit rechts Richtung Hohemark / Schmitten / Feldberg abfahren 
- im Kreisverkehr die zweite Möglichkeit rechts Richtung Klinik Hohemark nehmen und gleich wieder scharf rechts auf den Parkplatz (gegenüber der International School in der Alfred-Lechler-Strasse) einbiegen.

Sollte der Parkplatz überfüllt sein, gibt es noch eine Parkmöglichkeit schräg gegenüber an der Endhaltestelle der U3.


So - ich glaub ich hab alle Fragen soweit ich kann beantwortet. Also Caro, komm doch mit, es wird bestimmt gut! Teddy24 fährt auch noch nicht so lange und bisher ist noch keine überfordert worden  

CU
 

.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. April 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
werde morgen früh auch um 10.30 an der Hohemark sein, freue mich auf die Runde.
Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## caro3401 (13. April 2007)

Hey danke für die Infos 

hab dir grad gemailt.....
bin dann morgen auch dabei!!!!!


Ciao Caro


----------



## Teddy24 (13. April 2007)

also dann bis morgen 10.30!! Bin dann nicht mehr online - werde aber morgen früh nochmal kurz schauen, nicht dass sich 'was ändert - hoffentlich nicht!!!

bis denn


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2007)

caro3401 schrieb:


> *** NEU HIER*****
> 
> Wo fahrt ihr denn als so rum? Und was ist die geplante Wochenendtour? Und kommt jemand von euch auch direkt aus meiner Umgebung???
> 
> ...


ich habe hier Rödermark als Wohnort gelesen. Also gut, dann muß ich mich hier in der Frauenrunde doch mal zu Wort melden  

Kreis Offenbach, dazu gehört auch Rödermark ist fest in Eisbärenhand  

Von Deinem Wohnort ist der Odenwald erste Wahl, Spessart ist auch OK, Taunus schon etwas weiter weg. 

Schau Dich einfach mal einwenig in unserem Thread und auf unserer Hompage um. Bald startet die "Donnerstag Rush-Hour" ab Kreishaus Dietzenbach die durch das Frühjahr und Sommer geht. So wie es über den Herbst/Winter die "Donnerstag NigthRides" gab und wieder geben wird. 

Bist herzlich eingeladen zu unseren Touren, wie natürlich alle Ladys die sich hier tummeln.


----------



## Fretchen (14. April 2007)

Noch ne Caro, is ja schön  
Hoffe ihr hattet heute ne tolle Tour - wir ham Küche gestrichen (Rollputz is echt grausam)......
Morgen fahren der Seb und ich am Winterstein (weiter weg fahren wär blöd weil  meine Cousine hat heute Geburtstag (16! schwieriges Tokyo Hotel Alter schon fast überstanden  ) und deshalb kriegt die Family dann morgen nachmittag noch Kuchen.
Wir würden uns freuen wenn vielleicht noch jemand mitkommen würde - Treffpunkt wäre dann Parkplatz Waldhaus in Bad Nauheim.......vielleicht so gegen 11:30 oder so .......bisschen kurzfristig, aber die nächste Woche kommt bestimmt!
Ab Dienstag könnte ich vorallem gut am Mittwoch, Donnerstag wäre Heimrunde Winterstein, weil geht erst nach 16:00 Uhr weil mein Therapeut kann net früher, oder auch gut Freitag........
Komme auch gern zur Hohemark.

Auch so Sabine - auf welchem Realm sind denn deine Männer bei wow unterwegs - wäre schon ein seeeeeehr großer Zufall, aber wir sind Durotan.
Heute abend wird wieder die Streitaxt geschwungen 

Viele Grüße
vom Fretchen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. April 2007)

Hallo!!!
Die Runde heute war echt spitze !!! Habe auch ein paar Fotos von heute morgen online gestellt. Wenn´s auch nur 4 Stück sind ;-) Die Fotos findet ihr unter Frauenrunde bei meinen Fotoalben. 

Liebe Grüße Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. April 2007)

Ja, war wieder sehr schön heute     



Fretchen schrieb:


> Morgen fahren der Seb und ich am Winterstein
> Wir würden uns freuen wenn vielleicht noch jemand mitkommen würde - Treffpunkt wäre dann Parkplatz Waldhaus in Bad Nauheim.......vielleicht so gegen 11:30 oder so .......bisschen kurzfristig, aber die nächste Woche kommt bestimmt!


Morgen kann ich nicht ... bin mit Rennrad + Freund bei der RTF in Nieder-Weisel...
Aber nächste Woche kann ich Freitag, evtl. auch Donnerstag nach 16 Uhr. Melde mich nochmal deswegen.

@Angsthase 62: Nette Fotos, danke   

LG
bis bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (14. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @Angsthase 62: Nette Fotos, danke



@Taunusschnecke: Was isn das für ein heftiges Gerät mit Doppelbrücke da in Deiner Hand? Da kriegt man ja Angst!  daumen: )

Ist "Frauenrunde" in Wirklichkeit der Codename für "Wilde Downhiller"???


----------



## Fretchen (15. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Taunusschnecke: Was isn das für ein heftiges Gerät mit Doppelbrücke da in Deiner Hand? Da kriegt man ja Angst!  daumen: )
> 
> Ist "Frauenrunde" in Wirklichkeit der Codename für "Wilde Downhiller"???



Mist wir sind aufgeflogen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:
			
		

> Mist wir sind aufgeflogen



Tjaaa ... hhhmmmm ... alsoo ... wie Fretchen schon richtig bemerkt hat ...     

Das ist auch ein echt fettes Teil, das ich mir da gegönnt habe    ... Bionicon Edison ... die Geometrieverstellung passt mir hervorragend. Ich komme damit jetzt *etwas* besser die Anstiege hoch - und bergab: da zaubert es ein gaaanz breites Grinsen ins Gesicht     ... ach ja - und irgendwie muss ich die Zeit, die ich bergauf verplemper, ja bergab wieder reinkriegen ...   

@ BlackTrek: Fahr doch mal mit bei so einer Frauenrunde  

CU


----------



## BlackTrek (15. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ BlackTrek: Fahr doch mal mit bei so einer Frauenrunde


Hmmmm...

Aber Du musst mir versprechen, dass man mit einem breiten Grinsen wo runterfahren kann! Und es darf nicht samstags vor 14:00 sein....


----------



## Fretchen (15. April 2007)

So Mädels - bin meine Standartstrecken am Winterstein heute mal abgeradelt.
Ohne Seb war es leider nicht wirklich so schön..... 
Hab mir Musik in die Ohren gesteckt und ab gings.........
Manche "Trails" sind kaum mehr fahrbar wegen den Furchen durch "Waldarbeiten".
Dazu sind Bäume quergelegt. Will das jetzt nicht dramatisieren, aber schade ist es schon wenn sich die möglichen Strecken einschränken.
Was mich aber doch schockiert hat, waren die vielen Radler ohne Helm  - eindeutig mehr als jeder zweite.......  
(Aber hauptsache das Trek is schön geputzt....... )

Es waren gar nicht so wenig Frauen unterwegs - meist wohl mit Freund oder Mann. Ist ja normal nicht so meine Mentalität aber ich hätte ja auch mal Frauen bezüglich einer Frauenrunde ansprechen können. Oft sah es so aus wie es ja schon einige Männer unter "Das Phänomen Frau" (oder so ähnlich) beschrieben hatten.......
Andererseits wollen sie es vielleicht auch gar nicht anders.
Hat mir heute wirklich gezeigt, wie gut ich es doch habe   

Viele Grüße
Caro


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> ...... unter "Das Phänomen Frau" (oder so ähnlich) beschrieben hatten.......
> Andererseits wollen sie es vielleicht auch gar nicht anders.
> Hat mir heute wirklich gezeigt, wie gut ich es doch habe
> 
> ...



Eigentlich müßte es "Das Phänomen Beziehung" heißen.


----------



## missghost28 (16. April 2007)

Hi Mädels,

melde mich vom Kurzurlaub zurück. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja wohl alle Glück.  

Eure Touren scheinen ja wirklich schön gewesen zu sein.

@Fretchen: Grüße von meinem Sohn. Folgende Info soll ich Dir durchgeben: WOW - der Mithrilorden.

@Angsthase62: Hallo Schwägerin, schöne Fotos gemacht.

@Caroka: Bist Du aber heute früh gewesen.

Grüße an alle Sabine


----------



## Teddy24 (16. April 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ja, war wirklich sehr schön am Samstag !! Wie heißt es immer "To be continued"   Werde mich anstrengen und mal hier im Spessart 'ne schöne Runde raussuchen!

Allen eine schöne Woche - bis Mittwoch soll ja das Wetter noch halten  

Gruß


----------



## Teddy24 (17. April 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bin gestern wieder mit meinem Mann gefahren und merke doch heute so einige Muskelpartien   Allerdings waren es gestern auch bei 2,44 Stunden, 37,56 km  814 Höhenmeter!!  Es waren auch so einige Strecken dabei, die wir mal zusammen fahren können! Allerdings bergab müssen wir uns andere Wege suchen, denn die waren ziemlich trailig und steil. Ich bin doch abwärts einige Sachen gelaufen   (Bericht bei "Regelmäßige Biketreffs im Spessart") Aber ich muss sagen es ist schon 'ne tolle Sache, wenn man dann merkt, dass man besser und auch mutiger wird. Werde auf jeden Fall am Ball - Rad - bleiben!   

Eine schöne Woche an alle

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caro3401 (18. April 2007)

Hi Mädels,

so jetzt bin endlich auch mal wieder online...

war ja echt schön, die Tour am Wochenende!!!!!
Hoffentlich klappt das bald mal wieder....... ich wär auf jedenfall dabei..


@fretchen
hi namensvetterin, der threat scheint ja wirklich von "caros" zu wimmeln.... aber die mit "c" sind die besten...  
hab grad gesehen du tauchst auch?? wo??

@erdi01
danke für den eisbärenlink!!! klingt ja auch gut (falls ihr ueberlebbare touren fahrt)
aber startpunkt dietzenbach unter der woche waer fuer mich natuerlich optimal 



bin auf jedenfall ab 5.5. wieder im land und dann zu allen schandtaten zu haben


ciao caro


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber Du musst mir versprechen, dass man mit einem breiten Grinsen wo runterfahren kann! Und es darf nicht samstags vor 14:00 sein....


Das mit dem Versprechen ist so eine Sache ... also mit meinem Bike ja - aber wie war das? Männer + Bikes werden nicht verliehen  
Bei mainbike gibt es aber ein Testbike zum Ausleihen  

Samstags nicht vor 14 Uhr ... das lässt sich sicher problemlos machen




Teddy24 schrieb:


> Allerdings waren es gestern auch bei 2,44 Stunden, 37,56 km  814 Höhenmeter!!


Alle Achtung ...  



			
				Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren auch so einige Strecken dabei, die wir mal zusammen fahren können!


Super ... Ich bin schon gespannt darauf ... es müssen aber nicht unbedingt sooo viel Höhenmeter sein ...  

.


----------



## Katze Timba (18. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Es waren gar nicht so wenig Frauen unterwegs - meist wohl mit Freund oder Mann.
> Viele Grüße
> Caro



@ Caro: Ich bin am WE zum Altkönig geradelt und habe mehr als 20!! Bikerinnen gesehen Die meisten waren mit einem männlichen Bikerbegleiter ausgestattet. Ich habe mich jedenfalls tierisch gefreut endlich mal Bikerinnen zu sehen  Der Altkönig ist übrigens wunderschön..ich mache jetzt regelmäßig dort "Urlaub"  
Die Katze


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. April 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Wir würden uns freuen wenn vielleicht noch jemand mitkommen würde - Treffpunkt wäre dann Parkplatz Waldhaus in Bad Nauheim.......vielleicht so gegen 11:30 oder so .......


Also: *Treffen am Freitag, 20.4., ca. 11.30 Uhr*
wie teleonisch besprochen am Parkplatz vom Restaurant Waldhaus, Rosbacher Str. 20, 61231 Bad Nauheim

Ich komme und melde mich vorher nochmal per handy. Vielleicht kommt MissQuax mit ... ist noch unklar.
Hat noch jemand Lust + Zeit mitzukommen??

CU...
.


----------



## Fretchen (19. April 2007)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> so jetzt bin endlich auch mal wieder online...
> 
> ...



Ähm genau, das ist wohl war und bitte ohne "e" noch hinten bei mir  

Im Moment tauche ich gar net - mein Männe is noch Nicht-Taucher......
Mit 12 hab ich Tauchen gelernt in Ägypten/Sharm el Sheik. Mein Vater ist begeisterter Taucher (meine Mutter hat leider Tiefenangst).
Da ich das Glück habe besonders reiselustige Eltern zu haben war ich mit ihnen schon an vielen sehr schönen Plätzen dieser Welt. Wer fast 22 und verheiratet ist, ist aber schon ein bisschen aus dem ich-fahr-mit-meinen-Eltern-in-Urlaub-Alter raus..... 
Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr wieder mal weiter weg, aber dieses Jahr nochmal  Bikekurzurlaube und natürlich Rock am Ring (mein erstes Mal  ).
Ich bin noch im Tauchclub Bad Nauheim. Wäre von Vorteil wenn mein Mann es erst mal in heimischen Gefilden testet und nicht plötzlich im Urlaub feststellt es ist doch nix für ihn.......


----------



## Fretchen (19. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Also: *Treffen am Freitag, 20.4., ca. 11.30 Uhr*
> wie teleonisch besprochen am Parkplatz vom Restaurant Waldhaus, Rosbacher Str. 20, 61231 Bad Nauheim
> 
> Ich komme und melde mich vorher nochmal per handy. Vielleicht kommt MissQuax mit ... ist noch unklar.
> ...



Freu mich, eventuell is mein Männe auch am Start - also falls ein männliches Wesen allein nich traut.......

Caro
(vielleicht sollte ich doch mal ins Bett gehen ....... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. April 2007)

Hallo Mädels

Wer von euch hat Lust am Dienstag zu radeln?? 
Ort und Abfahrtszeit wäre mir egal.
Würde Raum Saalburg, Hohemark oder Hofheim bevorzugen.
Also wer hat Zeit???

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. April 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat Lust am Dienstag zu radeln??



Lust habe ich fast immer  ... und am Dienstag habe ich ab ca. 12.30/13 Uhr Zeit - bin dann schon fast "vor Ort" in Eppstein.
Dies nur kurz zur Info - melde mich deswegen nochmal.

Gestern habe ich mit Fretchen + Freund Seb eine sehr nette Tour im Wintersteingebiet gemacht - hat mich so animiert, dass ich heute gleich wieder losgezogen bin und eine neue schöne Strecke ausgekundschaftet habe    

CU


----------



## Fretchen (22. April 2007)

Nicht Freund - Mann  
Stimmt war sehr schön am Freitag.
Gestern und heute hatten wir dafür Highlife in Tüten......
Eigentlich haben wir in der alten Wohnung jetzt fast nix mehr, nur noch Matratzen, Fernseher, PCs ....
Nächste Woche is nochma Chaos und nächsten Samstag is Wohnungsübergabe.
Nach nächstem WE weiß ich dann auch hoffentlich wieder wo alle meine Sachen sind  

Ach ja und gestern waren wir auf der Tattoo-Convention in Frankfurt. 
Hab mir ein Einsteigerset zum Ohrlochweiten mitgenommen und hab den ersten Mini-Pflock schon durch. Hurra!
Morgen haben wir volles Program erst piercen dann tattoowieren. Is aber devinitiv das letzte Piercing. Piercen is ja auch eigentlich blöd weil tut weh.
Jetzt sagt Seb ich soll schreiben er will noch ein Branding aufm Arsch, aber der is ja auch schon verplant   
Neben Sport braucht man noch ein Hobbie zum Ausgleich  

Ich wünsche euch eine supertolle Woche 
Caro


----------



## Teddy24 (25. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe anbei einen Tourvorschlag für eine Samstags- oder Sonntagsrunde! Keine schwierigen Abfahrten und Steigungen. Werde die Tour nochmals mit meinem Mann abfahren und dann meine Premiere als Guide geben  

Bitte gebt doch mal Bescheid, wie das mit den angegebenen km und Hm aussieht!

Bis bald
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. April 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe anbei einen Tourvorschlag für eine Samstags- oder Sonntagsrunde! Keine schwierigen Abfahrten und Steigungen. Werde die Tour nochmals mit meinem Mann abfahren und dann meine Premiere als Guide geben
> 
> Bitte gebt doch mal Bescheid, wie das mit den angegebenen km und Hm aussieht!



Hi Teddy24,

schöne Vorbereitung  und ansprechender Tourenvorschlag  - ich bin gerne dabei, dieses Wochenende (28./29.) kann ich aber nicht. 

Ansonsten melde mich aber erst einmal wg. Kurzurlaub ab:
bin bis ca. 5./6. Mai weg, evtl. am Sonntag wieder da.

Generell ist mir *Samstags *für Touren lieber, weil ich sonntags oft 'ne RTF mit dem Rennrad (zusammen mit meinem Freund) fahre.

Ab Montag, 7. Mai bin ich wieder voll da und freu mich auf Eure nette Gesellschaft    ...


----------



## Miss Marple (26. April 2007)

Hallo Claudia, du hast da eine schöne Strecke ausgesucht die vom Profil her bestimmt locker und mit viel Spaß zu fahren ist .
Dieses Wochenende bin ich aber auch im Kurzurlaub  . 
@Taunusschnecke, wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub Sylva.

Gruß Martina


----------



## Teddy24 (26. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

werde die Strecke evtl. heute aber auf jeden Fall bis zur Tour nochmal abfahren, damit wir dann nicht im Wald stehen    Allerdings kann ich die Tour frühestens 19.5. anbieten, da ich am 6.5. den Schotten-Marathon mitfahren werden    und mich am 12.5. für die Wölfe/Plauschertour interessiere! Unter der Woche ist's bei mir immer sehr kurzfristig wegen Firma und Kind!! Mich hat aber der MTB-Virus voll erwischt und wir sehen uns bestimmt bald!! Und denkt mal am 6. an mich   oder fährt noch eine von Euch mit??? An alle Kurzurlauber - schöne Tage   

Gruß


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. April 2007)

Hallo Teddy,

die Tour sieht klasse aus, habe auch viel Interesse sie zu fahren, aber der Termin 

Muß halt Samstags arbeiten und habe erst um 13 Uhr Schluß, vielleicht geht es ja auch mal spontan so ne kleine Runde 

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. April 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Muß halt Samstags arbeiten und habe erst um 13 Uhr Schluß


Oh, sorry ... da hatte ich nicht dran gedacht.  

Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich natürlich mein Votum für samstags zurück. 
Bis demnächst ...
.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. April 2007)

Muß ja nicht jeden Samstag arbeiten, aber in der nächsten Zeit immer öfter, habe ja dann bald Urlaub  fast den ganzen Juni .

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (27. April 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Muß ja nicht jeden Samstag arbeiten, aber in der nächsten Zeit immer öfter, habe ja dann bald Urlaub  fast den ganzen Juni .
> 
> Gruß Angsthase 62



Hallöchen,

wir müssen ja nicht den Samstag nehmen - war ja nur, damit wir 'ne Richtung haben  Sonntag wäre auch ok !! 

Leider konnte ich gestern nicht fahren, weil meine Tochter von der Schulbetreuung nach Hause kam und es ihr schlecht war, sie Kopfschmerzen hatte und in der Schule vom Stuhl auf den Kopf gefallen ist  . Aber wir waren heute beim Doc und der hat gleich entwarnt!! Wahrscheinlich trägt sie einen Virus in sich - belegte Zunge und Bläschen im Rachen - und das Stürzchen vom Stuhl war nur das I-Tüpfelchen. Also werde ich heute nochmal einen Anlauf machen und dann am Sonntag nochmal Hm für Schotten sammeln   Nächste Woche dann nicht mehr sooo wild, damit ich am Sonntag fit bin  

Bis bald


----------



## Silver Phoenix (28. April 2007)

Hi all,

so erst mal an hallo in die runde hier. Ich würde auch ganz gerne mal eine runde mit fahren  Wenn das möglich ist und euch recht!?


Würde mich freun


----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. April 2007)

Hallo Teddy,

wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Rennen in Schotten. Der Sonntag ist auch ein guter Vorschlag. Bitte nur nicht am 6.5., da haben wir vor unserer Haustüre eine CTF (Altweinau) und die wollte ich ganz gerne fahren.

GrußAngsthase 62


----------



## caroka (28. April 2007)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> so erst mal an hallo in die runde hier. Ich würde auch ganz gerne mal eine runde mit fahren  Wenn das möglich ist und euch recht!?
> 
> ...



Hi Silver Phoenix,

fährst Du nicht Trail?  Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. April 2007)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:


> Ich würde auch ganz gerne mal eine runde mit fahren  Wenn das möglich ist und euch recht!?



Hi Silver Phoenix - willkommen hier in der Runde  

Wir freuen uns über jede, die mitfahren will  
Verabredungen laufen meist hier im Forum, ganz unkompliziert. Wer fahren möchte, schreibt Tag, Ort, Uhrzeit etc. und wer mitfahren möchte meldet sich entsprechend. Wenn Du ein bischen in den bisherigen Beiträgen stöberst, wirst Du sehen, dass wir recht flexibel sind und je nach Wohnort verschiedene Treffpunkte ausmachen. Außerdem setzen wir uns auch nicht unter Leistungsdruck und es ist noch keine im Wald zurückgeblieben, weil sie zu langsam war...  

Ab der 2. Maiwoche bin ich auch wieder im Lande.
CU 

.


----------



## crazymtb (28. April 2007)

Hi @ all  

Da werf ich doch auch mal einen Gruß in die Frauenrunde  
Teddy24 hatte ich die Woche schon mal angeschrieben und Interesse am Mitbiken bekundet.
Caroka hab ich bei der Plauschertour am 12.04. kennen gelernt. Zur Info: Ihr Tempo kann ich nicht fahren   Da ist sie für meine Verhältnisse ein richtiger Crack  

Die Tour am 12.05. mit den Taunusplauschern und SpessartWölfen werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren.

Dann freu ich mich endlich mal mehr MTBikerinnen kennen zu lernen  

Ein supischönes langes WE (wer es einrichten kann/konnte)
und lieben Gruß
Crazymtb


----------



## Myvy (28. April 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
bin neu im Forum und hab Lust, mit ner Mädels-Runde Touren zu fahren. Hab keinen Bock mehr  auf die Touren mit dene Männers, so als lästiger Anhang.  Bin die letzte Zeit daher wieder alleine gefahren. Fahre im Taunus, Ecke Saalburg - Sandplacken - Fuchstanz - Hohemark - Altkönig - Feldberg. Lerne aber auch gerne neues kennen im Taunus. Fahre meist am Sonntag-Nachmittag so ca. 30 km, auch Trails. 
Gruß, Myvy


----------



## Fretchen (28. April 2007)

@Teddy Belegte Zunge und Bläschen im Rachen hört sich für mich fast nach einem Pilz an - aber wenn ihr schon beim Doc wart .......
Gute Besserung für deine Tochter!!!!

@Silver Phoenix - Korn? Auch zu Rock am Ring?!   

Ich schreibe heute zum ersten Mal aus unserem neuen Heim  
Hat einige Nerven gekostet......
Nächste Woche is noch mega viel Arbeit - aber am Wochenende MUSS ich unbedingt wieder mal ne längere Tour fahren - immer nur Fitness-Studio is es nicht.
Aber wir hams ja jetzt näher zum Winterstein...... 
Da gehen wir nochmal ausführlich zum Trailsuchen und -wiederfinden - gell Sylva  

Liebe Grüße
Caro


----------



## Google (28. April 2007)

Myvy schrieb:


> keinen Bock mehr  auf die Touren mit dene Männers, so als lästiger Anhang.


 Habe meinen Post wieder geändert weil ich eben erst den Satz kapiert habe...Sorry. Du meinst sicherlich, dass Du Dich immer als lästiger Anhang fühlst. Sorry, hatte mich eben ganz schön (unbegründet) über Dich aufgeregt.

Es gibt aber Männer, die das nicht so empfinden (lästiger Anhang). Man muß es eben nur vorher wissen, dann kann man sich darauf einstellen. Ansonsten kenne ich auch einige Damen hier, denen ich nicht das Wasser reichen kann und ich froh bin wenn die auf mich warten...

Und noch einen Nachtrag: Find ich toll, dass sich hier ein Frauenthread etabliert. Ist meines Wissens der Einzige im Forum !


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Habe meinen Post wieder geändert weil ich eben erst den Satz kapiert habe...Sorry. Du meinst sicherlich, dass Du Dich immer als lästiger Anhang fühlst. Sorry, hatte mich eben ganz schön (unbegründet) über Dich aufgeregt.
> 
> Google


Ich habe vorhin den Original Post noch gelesen und mich über Dich gewundert und gedacht "Ei Google, Du alter Tauchsieder mußt Dich auch überall reinhängen"  

Lady's weiter so


----------



## Silver Phoenix (29. April 2007)

So, erst mal danke für das Herzliche wilkommen!


@ caroka

ja ne nicht ganz  Ich habe vorher mal tial gefahren, bin also mehr durch die gegent gehüpft  Ich bin aber generell nicht abgeneigt Trail zu fahren  


@ Taunusschnecke 

Ja ich habe vorher schon mitgelesen. Bin da auch nicht wählerisch woh gefahren wird, habe nur leider das problem das ich nicht so mobiel bin 
Auf leistung bin ich auch nicht zwingent aus, ich möchte nur nicht immer alleine durch die gegent trudeln.

@ Fretchen 

Nun ja würde gerne aber bin noch nicht sicher. Habe ne einladung zum Wacken   Aber da ist Korn nicht dabei  Aber andere Bands 


Und generell zu mir, ich bin mitte zwanzig und strecken mässig lege ich so 30 km zurück. Da ich bis jetzt nicht in der gruppe gefahren bin kann ich nicht wirklich sagen wie ich in bezug auf kondition, tempo und höhen meter gestrickt bin, das  muss ich noch herausfinden 

So hoffe ich habe jetzt keinen ausgelassen  



Gruß Phoenix


----------



## Teddy24 (29. April 2007)

Moin zusammen,

@Angsthase 62 Das Rennen ist am 6.5.!! Also ich hatte ja schon frühestens 18./19.5. vorgeschlagen, da ich am 12.5 auch die Plauschertour mitfahren möchte!!

@[email protected] danke, geht schon wieder! Der Kiarzt hat gesagt er hat an diesem Tag mehrere Kinder mit diesen Symptomen! 

Nun werde ich mich mal aufmachen und die Tour nochmal abfahren - obwohl wir gestern bei einem Umzug geholfen haben und ich ziemlich ko bin. Mal sehen wie's läuft. Habe auch die neuen Clickies drauf und hoffe, dass ich mich nicht auf die Nase lege   

Bis bald


----------



## Teddy24 (30. April 2007)

Moin,

au au, leider ging es doch nicht ohne auf die Nase zu fallen    Aber mein Mann meinte es wäre auch ohne Clickies passiert. Bin um die Kurve gefahren und dummerweise war da Sand und mir ist das Hinterrad weggerutscht und schon lag ich auf der Seite   Naja, heimfahren musste ich ja noch und außer kleinen Abschürfungen auf dem Knöchel und etwas geprellte Schulter und Hüfte geht es.   Was mich am meisten ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass ich vorher bergab einen Mann überholt habe, der mich dann im Sand liegen sah     Also, den ersten Sturz hätte ich jetzt auch hinter mir und hoffe, dass keine mehr folgen    Aber so wirklich angefreundet habe ich mich mit meinen Clickies gestern noch nicht! Naja, die Zeit macht's! Wenn man rechts ausclickt sollte man auch dort absteigen und es nicht auf der anderen Seite versuchen    Aber das lerne ich auch noch  

Werde morgen und Freitag nochmal fahren und dann eben Sonntag  

Also bis bald,


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. April 2007)

Tschuldigung Teddy
mit den Terminen hab ich es ohne meinen geliebten Kalender nicht so. 
Aber ist klasse wenn es frühestens  am 18./18.5. stattfinden soll.

Hat einer aus der Frauenrunde Lust am Donnerstag so um 14 Uhr ab der Hohemark oder der Saalburg zu fahren ??? 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. April 2007)

Tschuldigung Teddy
mit den Terminen hab ich es ohne meinen geliebten Kalender nicht so.
Aber ist klasse wenn es frühestens 18./19.5. ist. Die Daumen drücke ich dir aber gerne auch am 6.5..  Habe auch vor mir Clickies zu kaufen, aber wenn man von den Stürzen hört komme ich wieder ins Grübeln.

Hat jemand Lust kommenden Donnerstag so um 14 Uhr ab der Hohemark oder der Saalburg zu biken??? Würde mich auf Antworten freune

Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. April 2007)

Mit dem PC klappt es heute auch nicht so 

Gruß Antje


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2007)

*@Silver Phoenix, [email protected]* Jetzt habe ich hier schon wieder *Kreis Offenbach = Eisbärenland* gelesen, wo genau kommst Du her  

Vllt ist unsere Rush Hour von interesse  

CU


----------



## Silver Phoenix (2. Mai 2007)

@ Erdi

Hi Erdi,

ja im prinzip ist das sogar sehr interessant für mich  Habe auch schon oft bei euch mitgelesen nur ich bin mir da unsicher ob ich bei euch mithalten kann   Da ich nicht die erfahrung habe in einer Gruppe zu fahren.
Aber ansonten wäre das ne feine sache  


Gruss Phoenix


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2007)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:


> @ Erdi
> 
> Hi Erdi,
> 
> ...


Na dann probier es bei nächster Gelegenheit einfach mal aus. Und keine Angst ich habe noch Niemanden verloren oder zurückgelassen 

Jetzt lass ich die Lady's wieder in Ruhe, zumindest bis sich die Nächste aus dem Kreis Offenbach outet  

CU


----------



## Silver Phoenix (2. Mai 2007)

Ja ok ich werde das dann mal ins auge fassen  Diesen Donnerstag geht leider noch nicht aber vieleicht beim nächsten mal ! Aber danke für die einladung.

LG
Phoenix


----------



## claudi24 (4. Mai 2007)

Hi Mädels...;o)

bin auch neu hier im Forum und hätte ebenfalls Interesse in ner Mädelsgruppe mitzufahren. Bin zwar aus der Nähe von Darmstadt, aber mit dem Auto relativ flexibel. Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste Mal, wäre dann gerne mit dabei.
Hoffe nur, dass ich mit euch mithalten kann...

Lg claudi


----------



## Teddy24 (4. Mai 2007)

claudi24 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels...;o)
> 
> bin auch neu hier im Forum und hätte ebenfalls Interesse in ner Mädelsgruppe mitzufahren. Bin zwar aus der Nähe von Darmstadt, aber mit dem Auto relativ flexibel. Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste Mal, wäre dann gerne mit dabei.
> Hoffe nur, dass ich mit euch mithalten kann...
> ...



Hi Claudi24,

schön, wieder eine Neuanmeldung - so langsam wächst unser Thread doch   

Einfach die Einträge verfolgen und dann bei Gelegenheit anmelden!! Und das Tempo richtet sich immer nach Zusammenstellung der Gruppe. Hochzus und runterzus fährt jede ihr Tempo und dann wird gewartet!! Das ist überhaupt kein Problem!! Hier sind ja auch noch andere Einsteigerinnen dabei - ich übrigens auch   !! 

Also, vielleicht bis bald im Wald


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mädels, 

ich bin wieder da!  War über eine Woche "in der Versenkung verschwunden" aufgrund eines Totalausfalls meines Telefonanschlußes. Die Telekom hat es wegen des Feiertags (1. Mai) und Streiks nicht gebacken bekommen das früher zu richten  Sehr ärgerlich!

Ich war aber nicht untätig; ich hatte Besuch von meinem Freund Thomas aus Hamburg und wir haben schöne Touren gemacht. Allerdings nicht nur schön, sondern auch "schön" anstrengend - z. B. auf die Hohe Wurzel (614 m), 68 Km und jede Menge Höhenmeter in ca. 4,5 Std. Mit 2 Touren vor Thomas' Besuch bin ich in 4 Tagen 200 km gefahren. 

Hat jemand für Sonntag (07.05.) was geplant? Wenn es in der Nähe von meinem Revier (Wallau-Breckenheim-Langenheim-Diedenbergen) ist oder mich jemand abholen könnte, wäre ich gerne dabei!

Ansonsten gehe ich allein auf Tour und kundschafte neue Strecken/Trails aus.  

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim Biken! 

LG, Petra


----------



## crazymtb (5. Mai 2007)

Hi @ All  

Da wächst nicht nur die Frauenrunde ... auch der Anteil an Claudi´s  

Freu mich, wenn es mit einer gemeinsamen Tour demnächst klappt und man sich mal kennen lernt.
Mit der Tour 18./19.Mai muss ich jetzt mal schauen, da ich gerade Post von einer 3Tagestour mit Freunden über das verlängerte WE erhalten habe. Da wir aber in der Nähe unterwegs sind könnte ich mich evt. für einen Tag ausklinken. Schaun wir mal.

Schönes WE
Crazymtb / Claudi


----------



## Teddy24 (7. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

meinen Bericht zu gestern findet ihr hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3673433#post3673433

Leider nicht so gelaufen, wie ich es wollte  

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (7. Mai 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Leider nicht so gelaufen, wie ich es wollte



Ja, das Gefühl kenne ich. Aber Du hast Deinen Schweinehund besiegt und GEFINISHED!

   
Das ist die ganz grosse Hürde, wenn man das erste mal sowas macht. Und die hast Du genommen, trotz der Schwierigkeiten. Also kein Grund für Trübsal. Ich hoffe, das war jetzt aber nicht die letzte Teilnahme?

Ein bisschen stutzig macht mich gerade die Häufung von Deinen Malheurs und vielleicht ist es das jetzt wert, mal genauer zu schauen woran es lag (auch für mehr Spass im "normalen" Bike-Leben):

- Platten: Ich kenne die Strecke in Schotten nicht, aber in der Regel kann man bei so einer Veranstaltung davon ausgehen, dass keine Scherben oder Dornen den Spass verderben. Dann bleibt als Grund nur Durchschlag (-> Luftdruck zu niedrig), scharfe Kanten/Grate in der Felge (-> Felge/Felgenband checken) oder ein kaputter/alter Reifen.

- Kette fliegt runter: Falsch eingestellter Umwerfer. Wenn das so häufig passiert, dann ist da was faul.

- Sturz: Naja, dazu müsste man jetzt wissen, was und wie. Ich bin sicher auch nicht der Fahrtechnik-Held, aber so ein paar Basics zum "Oben bleiben" und zur allgemeinen Bike-Beherrschung gebe ich bei Bedarf gerne weiter. (Grundposition, Bremsen, Kurven fahren, Blickführung, Stufen, Sand, etc). Vllt finden sich hier ja noch ein paar mehr, die Lust hätten mal eine gemeinsame Fahrtechnik-Übung zu machen?

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## Teddy24 (7. Mai 2007)

Nochmal ich,

@[email protected] Danke für Deinen Zuspruch - kann ich heute brauchen!! Sturz - habe erst seit 1 Woche Clickies und war nicht schnell genug draußen - Platten - einmal Durchschlag (Snakebite) zu doof und hart über einen Stein gefahren, einmal keine Ahnung warum, wahrscheinlich Montagefehler beim ersten Mal!! - Kette muss geprüft werden  .

Nee, ich denke ich werde schon nochmal eine solche Veranstaltung mitfahren. Muss mich halt jetzt etwas erholen und dann geht's weiter  !! Ich fahr ja erst seit Anfang März und vielleicht war es auch einfach zu früh! Aber davon lass ich mich schon nicht unterkriegen!

@[email protected] bitte nicht böse sein, aber das WE KW 20 wird nix!! Wir müssten es auf den 27.5. legen!! Den würde ich dann gerne schon etwas festhalten, wenn da auch Einige von Euch Zeit haben!!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Bremswürmchen (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin bei der Suche nach Mountainbiketouren im Taunus auf dieses Forum gestoßen und freue mich hier so viele bikende Frauen zu treffen. 
Ich wohne seit gut einem Jahr in Oberursel und fahre, seit letztem Jahr Mountainbike. 
Ich fände es Klasse, wenn ich bei eurer nächsten Tour dabei sein könnte.
Wie ich gelesen habe, kommt es nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit an, sondern in erster Linie auf den Spaß.
Das klingt gut!! Bin nämlich vor allem bergab eine "ganz große" Bremserin


----------



## MissQuax (7. Mai 2007)

Bremswürmchen schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich bin bei der Suche nach Mountainbiketouren im Taunus auf dieses Forum gestoßen und freue mich hier so viele bikende Frauen zu treffen.
> Ich wohne seit gut einem Jahr in Oberursel und fahre, seit letztem Jahr Mountainbike.
> Ich fände es Klasse, wenn ich bei eurer nächsten Tour dabei sein könnte.
> ...



Hallo Bremswürmchen,

schön, daß Du "uns" gefunden hast!  

Habe erst eine kleinere Tour zusammen mit 3 anderen Mädels hier aus dem Forum gemacht, aber die war klasse und hat total Spaß gemacht! Es wurde immer auf die Schwächste Rücksicht genommen und so hat sich niemand überfordert gefühlt. 

Auch Fahrten zu zweit sind prima, da kann man gut ausloten, mit wem "man bzw. frau kann".

Falls Du mobil bist (dauert bei mir noch etwas, plane gerade Anschaffung eines Heckträgers), können wir gerne mal hier bei mir im Umkreis (Hofheim) zusammen fahren. Kannst mir ja mal schreiben.

Zum Thema Bremsen: ich habe seit knapp 2 Monaten ein neues Bike und brauche schon die ersten neuen Scheibenbremsbeläge  

Ich hoffe, die halten dann etwas länger, weil ich Angst-Abfahrten extra wiederhole und merke, es wird besser: sprich ich bremse weniger! Wie überall: Übung macht den Meister (oder hier: den Wenig-Bremser)!  

Freue mich, dich vielleicht bald bei einer gemeinsamen Tour kennenzulernen.

Liebe Grüße,
Miss Quax / Petra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück 
Und sooo viele Neuigkeiten ... da komm ich ja mit dem Lesen kaum noch nach ...  


*Zuerst: @ Teddy24 - Von Null auf Marathon in nur gut 2 Monaten - mein Respekt und Gratulation zum Finish bei soo widrigen Umständen!!*  

Hut ab, dass Du da durchgehalten hast ... ich hätte schon nach dem ersten Platten  aufgegeben ...

Zu den technischen Aspekten hat BlackTrek ja schon Einiges gesagt. Welches System hast Du denn bei den Clickies? Das Shimano-SPD-System? Da kommt es auch auf die Cleats an ... die M51 lösen anders aus als die M56.

Zur Planung der Spessart-Tour: am 27.5. kann ich leider nicht und muß dafür absagen. Sehr schade. Habe da aber einen schon lange geplanten Termin, der sich nicht verschieben läßt. Aber es wird ja wohl nicht die einzige Tour dort sein...



Wieder Zuwachs:
Weitere 4 Neuzuschriften ... super ...    

*Herzlich Willkommen @ crazymtb, Myvy, claudi24 und Bremswürmchen *  


Für das kommende Wochenende 12./13. Mai plane ich eine Tour im Taunus   ... wer noch nichts Besseres/Anderes vorhat ... Einzelheiten folgen separat ...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. Mai 2007)

Jetzt habe ich mich soweit "durchgelesen", krieg das aber noch nicht so ganz zusammen, wer wo wohnt und mobil oder nicht mobil ist.

Bisher sind so die "Hauptreviere" Hohemark und Hofheim. Zur Zeit nicht mobil ist MissQuax (Hofheim) und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe Silver Phoenix (Kreis Offenbach). Vielleicht gibt es da eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit?
Ich kann des öfteren MissQuax mitnehmen.

*Für das kommende Wochenende 12./13. Mai plane ich eine Tour im Taunus *... wer noch nichts Besseres/Anderes vorhat ...

Vorschlag von mir:
Da ich im Bereich Hohemark - Saalburg doch in der letzten Zeit recht häufig gefahren bin (und damit ich MissQuax abholen kann), plane ich die nächste Tour in einem etwas anderen Gebiet für

*Samstag, 12.5.*
Start: ca. 11 bis 11.30 Uhr (genauer Startpunkt wird noch festgelegt)
*Ort: Taunus zwischen Heftrich und Glashütten*
Länge ca. 20 bis 30 km, Dauer voraussichtlich grob geschätzt ca. 2,5 bis 3,5 Std.
je nach Wunsch auch unterwegs noch abzukürzen oder zu verlängern. Keine besonderen Schwierigkeiten auf der Strecke. Die Bergauf-Passagen schaffe sogar ich. Sehr schöne Landschaft. Jede fährt natürlich auf eigene Gefahr - es ist keine organisierte Veranstaltung.

 Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Bitte wg. der konkreten Planung hier im Forum melden!!  


*Wenn die Mehrheit stattdessen den Sonntag, 13.5. (Muttertag) bevorzugt, könnten wir den Termin auch dahin verschieben. *
Dann hätte ich einen Platz im Auto frei, da MissQuax am Sonntag nicht kann.

Also ... bitte äußert hier Eure Termin- und sonstigen Wünsche und wer ggf. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht ... da läßt sich auch meist was machen.

.


----------



## Bremswürmchen (9. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank, dass ihr mich so herzlich Willkommen heißt!
Ich hab am Wochenende Zeit und freue mich auf die erste Tour mit Euch.
Mir würde der Sonntag etwas besser passen, weil mein Freund am Samstag einen Volkslauf macht und ich ihn begleiten wollte. 
Seelische Unterstützung  
Sollten die meisten aber besser am Samstag können, bin ich trozdem dabei. Wenn es möglich wäre und wir schon gegen 10:30Uhr starten könnten, müsste ich es auch noch zum Lauf meines Freundes schaffen.
Wie ist es denn wettertechnisch? Fahrt ihr bei egal welchen Bedingungen?

Ich freu mich aufs Wochenende.
Viele Grüße Uli


----------



## caro3401 (10. Mai 2007)

Hey Taunusschnecke und Co!

Hab auch Interesse am WE mitzufahren, bin aber noch ned ganz sicher, ob mein Timing klappt.... Aber dank Auto bin ich ja flexibel und kann spontan dazustossen...

Ich meld mich dann einfach noch - so wies ausschaut ist Sonntag besseres Wetter als Samstag......

Ciao Caro


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Mai 2007)

*Angsthase62* ist zur Zeit vom Internet abgeschnitten und hat mich gebeten ihr Kommen für *Samstag, 12.5.* einzutragen. Sonntag kann sie nicht.
Als Startzeit bittet sie um eine etwas frühere Abfahrt: 10.30 Uhr wäre ihr sehr recht - für MissQuax und mich auch machbar.

*Also haben sich bisher gemeldet:*

_Für Samstag_
MissQuax
Ansthase62
Taunusschnecke

sowie evtl. (_oder auch evtl. für Sonntag_)
Bremswürmchen
caro3401


@ Bremswürmchen:
Wg. Terminplanung: Wann ist denn die Startzeit bei dem Lauf Deines Freundes am Samstag?
Wg. Wetter: dafür ist eigentlich caro3401 zuständig    ... also Angsthase + ich sind bei ausreichend Entzugserscheinungen im Herbst/Winter auch schon im strömenden Regen gefahren  
Für das Wochenende ist kein Dauerregen gemeldet. Bei Schauern oder nur leichtem Regen würden wir auf jeden Fall fahren und haben entsprechende Klamotten im Rucksack.

@ caro3401:
Wäre schön, wenn du mitkommen könntest ... und mit dem Wetter hast Du sicher recht   . Das Problem ist nur der Muttertag, an dem einige nicht fahren können/wollen.
Vielleicht ergeben sich aber auch 2 Gruppen, also an beiden Tagen? Mal sehen wer sich noch dazu meldet ... ich würde evtl. Sonntag auch noch mal fahren - ggf. nach Wunsch auch mit anderem Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highflyhahn (10. Mai 2007)

[QUOTE Bei Schauern oder nur leichtem Regen würden wir auf jeden Fall fahren und haben entsprechende Klamotten im Rucksack.

[/QUOTE]

hast du deinen rucksacktest beendet und einen geigneten gefunden???? 
oh ich hab eben einen so schönen bionicon-rahmen im i-net gesehen ...aber wenn ich den jetzt kaufe erschlägt mich caro....

viele grüße

seb

ich weiß der hier eigentlich nix zu suchen hat......


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Mai 2007)

highflyhahn schrieb:


> hast du deinen rucksacktest beendet und einen geigneten gefunden????


Ja, hab ich ... den 4. Rucksack behalte ich auch noch   
Dann hab ich für jede nur erdenkliche Gelegenheit einen    



highflyhahn schrieb:


> oh ich hab eben einen so schönen bionicon-rahmen im i-net gesehen ...aber wenn ich den jetzt kaufe erschlägt mich caro....


Vielleicht nicht, wenn Du sie dann auch damit fahren läßt?? 

Grüße zurück


----------



## highflyhahn (10. Mai 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich ... den 4. Rucksack behalte ich auch noch
> Dann hab ich für jede nur erdenkliche Gelegenheit einen



ich hab noch nen großen 70+10 lieter rucksack....der mach gefüllt mächtig druck  bergab.... 



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht, wenn Du sie dann auch damit fahren läßt??



ja wie??? bin ich ein liebevoller ehemann


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Mai 2007)

highflyhahn schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen großen 70+10 lieter rucksack....der mach gefüllt mächtig druck  bergab....



   goil ... den brauch ich auch noch ...  

(ich glaub ich lösch meinen off-topic-spam nachher wieder )


----------



## Bremswürmchen (10. Mai 2007)

@Taunusschnecke: Der Lauf von meinem Freund beginnt um 16.00Uhr in Obernhain, wobei wir etwas früher da sein müssten wegen dem Abholen der Startnummer.
Egal für welche Startzeit ihr Euch entscheidet, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Hab schon mit meinem Freund geredet zur Not muss ich irgendwie zu seinem Lauf nachkommen.
Dann werd ich schon mal den Rucksack zurecht legen 

Gruß Uli


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Mai 2007)

Bremswürmchen schrieb:


> @Taunusschnecke: Der Lauf von meinem Freund beginnt um 16.00Uhr in Obernhain, wobei wir etwas früher da sein müssten wegen dem Abholen der Startnummer.


Ok, dann werden wir versuchen die Runde nicht zu sehr auszudehnen, damit genügend Zeit ohne Stress bleibt. Gut ist aber, dass Du ihm nachkommen kannst. Auch bei gut getimten Runden kann immer was Unvorhergesehenes eintreten ...




Bremswürmchen schrieb:


> Egal für welche Startzeit ihr Euch entscheidet, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


Super!  Ich denke es wird so 10.30 werden, falls keine Einwände kommen




Bremswürmchen schrieb:


> Dann werd ich schon mal den Rucksack zurecht legen


 Und etwas zu Trinken (+ ggf. Essen) für unterwegs nicht vergesssen. Wir hetzen nicht durch den Wald, sondern machen auch mal ne Pause zwischendurch ...ich brauch dann meine Banane  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
endlich wieder online. 
Hatten mächtig Ärger mit der Telekom 

Teddy tut  mir echt leid mit deinem ersten Rennen  
Das nächste mal bist du in der ersten Hälfte mit dabei, und außerdem ankommen ist doch nach so viel Pech auch was. Ich hätte glaub ich alles hingeschmissen.

An alle die am Samstag fahen möchten, ich freue mich schon riesig  

Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## bikebecker (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Meine Frau sucht für morgen Fr. eine oder mehrer zu biken.
Gruß uwe


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Meine Frau sucht für morgen Fr. eine oder mehrer zu biken.
> Gruß uwe



Ich werde morgen nur ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## MissQuax (10. Mai 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> endlich wieder online.
> Hatten mächtig Ärger mit der Telekom
> 
> ...



@Angsthase 62: Ich war bei der Telekom kürzlich fast eine volle Woche ohne Festnetz wegen einer Störung! Seit heute habe ich endlich meinen Alice-Anschluß!  


@ ALL: Freue mich auch sehr auf Samstag - so viel bikende Mädels auf einem Haufen, das wird bestimmt superlustig! 

Allerdings bin ich technisch wohl nur mit der 2. Garnitur ausgerüstet: mein Gravitiy muß zur Inspektion (schon überfällig) und Bremsbelagwechsel und ich werde wohl mit meinem alten "Stahlross" antreten müssen. Egal, Hauptsache in netter Gesellschaft locker unterwegs!  

Bis dann, liebe Grüße

Petra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Mai 2007)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Meine Frau sucht für morgen Fr. eine oder mehrer zu biken.
> Gruß uwe



Hi Uwe,
vielleicht kann Deine Frau ja etwas genauer beschreiben, was sie morgen (Freitag) möchte - auch mit Deinem Account, wenn sie keinen eigenen hat.

Ich fahre morgen mittag/nachmittag eine kleine Runde bei Steinbach/Kronberg. Wenn sie sich anschließen möchte ... am besten eine Tel.Nr. per PN ... ich schau morgen vormittag hier nochmal rein.

.


----------



## crazymtb (10. Mai 2007)

Hi Taunusschnecke!

Kann mit SA noch nicht ganz fest zu sagen. Kannst du mir per PN deine Tele/HandyNR. zukommen lassen? Danke!
Kenne mich im Taunus nicht aus, noch nicht  

Hoffentlich klappt es bei mir und freue mich endlich mal auf eine Frauenrunde  

LG @ all
Crazymtb


----------



## Maggo (11. Mai 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @Angsthase 62: Ich war bei der Telekom kürzlich fast eine volle Woche ohne Festnetz wegen einer Störung! Seit heute habe ich endlich meinen Alice-Anschluß!
> 
> Bis dann, liebe Grüße
> 
> Petra



tschuldigung, wenn ich hier so reinplatze. verrätst du mir, wo in deinem fall mtk iss. ich finde alice auch attraktiv, geht aber wohl nicht.


----------



## Fretchen (11. Mai 2007)

Ähm so dann da bin ich wieder.....
Viele Grüße vor allem an die neu dazugestoßenen!  

Bei mir war es leider in der letzten Zeit nicht so top...... 

Aber jetz das wichtigste:

Ich will am Samstag auch mit - und der Seb auch!!!!!!!!  

10:30 - Ok 
Und wo is Abfahrt - Hohemark? Oder hab ich jetzt was überlesen?

Viele liebe Grüße
Caro

(Ach ja die Telekom - wir sind ja umgezogen - das heißt Nidderau aus, Wölfersheim an mit einer kleinen Verzögerung im Datum - das war wohl einfach zu schwierig.......  )


----------



## Sharleena (11. Mai 2007)

Hej Leute, ich  melde mich auch noch mal bei Euch. Möchte gerne die eine oder andere Tour mal mitfahren. Habe schon einige Biker hier aus dem Forum kennengelernt, aber ich möchte auch mal mit Frauen fahren. Da hatte ich bisher nur mit einer Frau das Vergnügen, war meine erste Tour und ich war wohl etwas langsam, aber mittlerweile war ich schon mehrfach auf der Platte und bin eigentlich recht fit. Wobei bei mir auch der Spaßfaktor mit an erster Stelle steht. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall jetzt öfter in den Thread reinschauen und mich dann bestimmt Euch anschließen. Dieses WE allerdings nicht.
Ich bin mobil, mein Süßes passt auch gut in meinen Kofferraum.

CU


----------



## missghost28 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,

Antje hat schon gefragt, ob ich nicht Samstag mitkomme.

Kann leider nicht  . Mein Rad ist beim Händler zur Reparatur. Das Tretlager knackt  .
Auf den Termin habe ich zwei Wochen warten müssen. Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.

Ich kann es erst am Samstag gegen Mittag holen und dann ist mein Männe auf großer Plauscher/Spessart-Wölfe-Tour. Dann muss ich für Sohnemann erreichbar sein und nachmittags noch auf einen Geburtstag.

Und Sonntag steht bei uns Muttertag (meine und meines Mannes Mutter) auf dem Programm.

Aber allen, die mitfahren wünsche ich viel Spaß und keine Pannen  .

Liebe Grüße Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Sharleena und missghost28, 

schade dass Ihr nicht mitkommen könnt ... aber die nächste Gelegenheit kommt sicher bald    

@ alle die morgen mitfahren möchten:
ich arbeite schon an den Einzelheiten und werde nachher alles ins Forum stellen bzw. meine Tel.Nr. per PN senden.

Bis dann...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Mai 2007)

*Termin: Samstag, 12.5.*
*Startzeit:* 10.30 Uhr

*Startort:* 65817 Eppstein, Ortsteil *Ehlhalten*, Parkplatz an der Dattenbachhalle
(für NAVI: als Straße Nonnenwaldstraße 2 eingeben)

*Anfahrt zum Parkplatz* im Ort Ehlhalten: über Langstraße, Gräfliche Straße, Nonnenwaldstraße (nach Schildern "Dattenbachhalle" schauen, müßte ausgeschildert sein)

*Landkarten-Ausschnitte für die Anfahrt:* 3 Scans in meinem Fotoalbum ... bitte links, unterhalb von meinem Avatar auf "Fotos" klicken

*Für die Kommunikation* bitte morgen früh nochmal nachsehen, ob eine PN oder ein neuer Betrag da ist, sonst Handy

*Es ist keine organisierte Veranstaltung, jede fährt auf eigene Gefahr!*

Noch Fragen?  
Ach ja, das Wetter ...   
Regenzeug könnte erforderlich sein  Helm sowieso...
.


----------



## Bremswürmchen (11. Mai 2007)

@Taunusschnecke,

super Vorbereitung  , hab mir gleich die Fotos der Wegbeschreibung ausgedruckt.
Da kann morgen ja nichts mehr schief gehen.

@alle, die morgen mitfahren: Ich freu mich Euch morgen kennenzulernen.

Viele Grüße Bremswürmchen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
alle geduscht und trockengelegt? 

War eine tolle Runde heute auch wenn das Wetter nicht so toll war. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker. 
Die Bilder von heute findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum.
Wünsch euch noch ein schönes Wochenende bis zum nächsten mal

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Fretchen (12. Mai 2007)

Huhu na ihrs?!

War supi schön - aber bei Sylvas Routenplanung hab ich auch nix anderes erwartet  
Mit euch hat das etwas schlechtere Wetter doch gleich viel weniger ausgemacht!

Ich hoffe dein Freund is gut ins Ziel gekommen Uli.

Die Fotos sind ja sehr schön geworden - gut das mein Arm weit genug weg war und nicht so genau zu sehen ist - sonst würde ich am Ende vielleicht noch in der Galerie bei "Girls with Tattoos/Piercings" zwischen den ganzen lippenberingten Gören auftauchen  (ein ganz toller Thread  )

Das müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder machen!!!!!
Hätte auch nix gegen eine Tour an dem man seinen Ehemann oder Freund oder anderes männliches Wesen auch mitbringen kann....... 

Viele liebe Grüße
Caro


----------



## Bremswürmchen (12. Mai 2007)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, war eine wunderschöne Runde und es macht richtig Spaß mit Euch netten, unkomplizierten Mädels zu fahren.
Schöne Bilder! Beim Abschlussschlammbild war ich ja leider schon weg  
Sorry, dass es zeitlich bei mir heute nicht so entspannt war, hoffe dass hat nicht zu sehr gestört. Beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich ohne Termin im Nacken, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt  
Mein Freund war bei seinem Lauf eine Minute schneller als letztes Jahr und ist super zufrieden damit. Hat sich sehr gefreut, dass ich mit bin und fand es lieb, dass ihr extra Rücksicht genommen habt!
Wünsch Euch allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Fretchen (13. Mai 2007)

Mach mal bisschen Werbung hier ja?!

JUGEND ROCKT EUROPA
JUZ und KI & Ju Hungen machen im Hof des Kulturzentrums im Rahmen der Europa Woche am Fr., 25.05.2007 einen Open Air Rockabend mit 4 Life Bands.
Unter dem Motto "JUGEND ROCKT EUROPA" ist für alle was dabei.

19.00 bis 20.00 uhr: "against conformity" = melodic post-hardcore aus bellersheim
20.00 bis 21.00 uhr: "second time" = hungener juz-band mit rock-covers
21.00 bis 22.00 uhr: "evil cavies" = ska-punk aus friedberg
22.00 bis 23.00 uhr: "sinew" = cinemascopic alternative rock aus marburg

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt - sind Seb und ich present und hüpfen  
(mindestens von 21-22 Uhr  )


----------



## caro3401 (14. Mai 2007)

Hey,

schoen, dass euch der wind ned weggeblasen hat!!!! 
schade dass es bei mir ned geklappt hat.... aber naechstes mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei!!!!!!


Ciao Caro


----------



## Sharleena (14. Mai 2007)

Hej, 

habe die Bericht über Eure Tour verfolgt, das  nächste Mal versuche ich dabei zu sein. Bin gestern wieder alleine im Wald gewesen und mir behagt das nicht so, habe mich auch etwas verfahren und insgesamt macht es mir alleine keinen Spaß.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fretchen (15. Mai 2007)

Hoffe bei euch alles klar!
Bei mir auch wieder so einigermaßen - nachdem ich mich vorletzte Nacht mal so richtig ausgekotzt hab. Mir is noch leicht schwindelig und etwas flau......
Brauch echt kein Mensch sowas.....
Am Essen kann es eher net gelegen haben - Seb hatte das selbe. (außer es lag an zwei sehr reifen Kiwis und das halte ich mal eher nicht für wahrscheinlich)

Genehmige mir jetzt noch einen leckeren Kamillentee mit Zwieback und eine Wärmflasche, damit morgen endlich das schwammige Gefühl weg ist.

Wünsch euch eine angenehme kurze Woche
LG
Caro


----------



## caroka (15. Mai 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Hoffe bei euch alles klar!
> Bei mir auch wieder so einigermaßen - nachdem ich mich vorletzte Nacht mal so richtig ausgekotzt hab. Mir is noch leicht schwindelig und etwas flau......
> Brauch echt kein Mensch sowas.....
> Am Essen kann es eher net gelegen haben - Seb hatte das selbe. (außer es lag an zwei sehr reifen Kiwis und das halte ich mal eher nicht für wahrscheinlich)
> ...



 Gute Besserung für Euch


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Mai 2007)

Von mir auch gute Besserung !!!
Wird schon wieder 

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Mai 2007)

Hi @ all ... ich komprimiere meine Kommentare mal etwas ... 



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Die Bilder von heute findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum.


Sehr nett, schade nur, dass man den ganzen schönen Schlamm auf Klamotten und in den Gesichtern nicht sieht  



Fretchen schrieb:


> War supi schön - aber bei Sylvas Routenplanung hab ich auch nix anderes erwartet


Danke für das Kompliment!   
... und gute Besserung auch von mir



Bremswürmchen schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich ohne Termin im Nacken, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt


Aber klar machen wir das ...  



caro3401 schrieb:


> schoen, dass euch der wind ned weggeblasen hat!!!!


Ne, im Wald ging's ... ich hatte am Vorabend extra die Tour nochmal geändert und die Wege über's freie Feld rausgenommen  



Sharleena schrieb:


> habe die Bericht über Eure Tour verfolgt, das  nächste Mal versuche ich dabei zu sein.


 und hoffentlich bist Du dann bergauf auch langsam genug ... ich hätte da hinten gerne etwas Gesellschaft, wenn ich hinter den anderen Mädels herkeuche   



 CU


----------



## MissQuax (15. Mai 2007)

Guten Abend, melde mich heute aus Hamburg!

Die von Sylva ausgearbeitete Tour war rundherum wieder sehr nett - tolle Strecke, sehr nette Mitfahrerinnen und sogar "Petrus" hatte ab ca. der 2. Hälfte der Strecke ein Einsehen und hat "den Wasserhahn zugedreht"!  

Zuhause habe ich gleich mal alle Klamotten in die Waschmaschine gesteckt und mit dem Gartenschlauch mein Bike gesäubert. War ja auch dringend nötig!  

Heute habe ich mit meinem Freund Thomas eine kleine Runde bei Hamburg-Harburg im Wald gedreht. Richtige Berge gibt es hier zwar nicht, aber durchaus einige Steigungen, die es in sich haben. Die sind nicht allzu lange, aber wenn man während der Tour zigmal hoch und wieder runter fährt, kommen auch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen.  

Außerdem bin ich mit "Handicap" gefahren: ein (Klapp)-Mountainbike ohne jegliche Federung, relativ schwer und nur mit schmalen Reifen (26 x 1.7). Hat aber trotzdem  Spaß gemacht und wir waren gute 2,5 Std. unterwegs.

Trotzdem freue ich mich natürlich wieder auf mein gutes Gravitiy daheim und vor allem auf die nächste "Frauenrunde"! 

Ich wünsche den Kranken gute Besserung und allen eine angenehme Woche, einen schönen Feiertag und ein erholsames Wochenende!

Liebe Grüße,

Petra


----------



## crazymtb (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sylva!
Da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen ...



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> und hoffentlich bist Du dann bergauf auch langsam genug ... ich hätte da hinten gerne etwas Gesellschaft, wenn ich hinter den anderen Mädels herkeuche
> CU



... ich leiste dir ganz sicher Gesellschaft  Bin es schon gewohnt Bergauf immer, das Schlusslicht zu sein, dann habe ich ja auch endlich Gesellschaft!

@all
Wer, wann, was, wo fährt, bitte mir Bescheid geben, dass ich mich evt. einklingen kann, brauch bißchen Motivation zum Training, damit ich in 8 Wochen über die Alpen komme. Wäre schön  

Liebe Grüße
Crazymtb/Claudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharleena (15. Mai 2007)

@Ihr beiden,

ich schließe mich Euch an, bin bergauf auch nicht so der Crack, aber ich bemühe mich. Bin auch über Gesellschaft froh!


----------



## Akilah (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo @all!

Ich habe gerade diesen Thread hier entdeckt und finde daß sich das recht gut anhört. Kurz gesagt: Ich würde auch gerne mal mit euch fahren.
Bin halt leider auch nicht so fit und ne Mädelsgruppe sieht das wahrscheinlich entspannter.

Hat ihr schon was für So, 27. Mai geplant? An diesem Tag würde ich gerne fahren, denn da bin ich Strohwitwe und alleine ist es auch nicht so schön.

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Darmstadt und kann mein Bike ins Auto schmeißen, bin also mobil.

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören. Wer hätte den an diesem Tag Zeit/Lust?

Viele Grüße
Tanja


----------



## missghost28 (16. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir gute Besserung für Fretchen und Seb  .

Wird schon wieder.

Gruß Bine


----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2007)

Was einem beim stöbern so alles auffällt:

   Happy birthday Fretchen


----------



## missghost28 (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn wir unsere gute Caroka nicht hätten.

 Liebes Fretchen, alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag   .

Gruß Sabine und Carsten


----------



## Bremswürmchen (17. Mai 2007)

Da schließ ich mich natürlich an.
Alles alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag Caro! 
Dass all Deine Wünsche für das kommende Jahr in Erfüllung gehen.
Hoffe ihr seit wieder so weit fit, dass ihr ordentlich Geburtstagstorte essen könnt  
Viele Grüße Uli


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Mai 2007)

b-day: auch von mir Fretchen, habe einen schönen Tag und viele
Bikegeschenke.

Wieder Gesund für die vielen Tortenstücke??

Gruß Angsthase62


----------



## Fretchen (17. Mai 2007)

Seb sowieso - ich glaube ich hatte mich irgendwo undeutlich ausgedrückt aber dem geht es (zumindest gesundheitlich) gut!!!
Ich kann schon wieder mehr essen als Zwieback und Salzstangen und bis zur nächsten Woche möchte ich gern wieder im voller besitz meiner körperlichen Kräfte sein.
Nach meiner kleinen Ausdauereinheit im Fitness-Studio war mir wieder etwas schwammig..... 


aber das ist ja lieb von euch das ihr mir gratuliert .......Danke 

Viele Grüße
auch von Seb


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Mai 2007)

Akilah schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mal mit euch fahren.
> Bin halt leider auch nicht so fit und ne Mädelsgruppe sieht das wahrscheinlich entspannter.



Herzlich Willkommen, Akilah! Ich denke hier bist Du richtig  



Akilah schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon was für So, 27. Mai geplant? An diesem Tag würde ich gerne fahren


Also ich kann an diesem Tag (Pfingststonntag) leider nicht. 
Aber das hat ja nichts zu sagen ... bestimmt können von den vielen anderen Mädels welche.
Am besten Du fragst kurz vorher nochmal nach oder überlegst Dir eine kleine Tour, gibst Treffpunkt + Anfahrt hier bekannt und fragst, wer mitfährt.


@Fretchen: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

 
.
CU


----------



## crazymtb (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mädels  

Hab mich für morgen bei dieser Tour
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4546
eingetragen, wenn die Beine von der gestrigen und heutigen Tour noch mitspielen, fahr ich da mit. Tempo ist langsam und Schwierigkeit mittel.
Und auf den Hahnenkamm wollte ich schon lange.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch Zeit und Lust, da wäre ich als Frauenanteil nicht so alleine  

Ansonsten euch ein schönes Weekend
Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Mai 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hab mich für morgen bei dieser Tour
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4546
> eingetragen, ... Tempo ist langsam



Dort heißt es:
Streckenlänge ab/an Treffpunkt ca 50 km, etwa 600-700 Hm.
Dauer: ca. 3-4 h Fahrzeit

Bei 50 km und 4 Stunden Fahrzeit ist das ein Durchschnittstempo von 12,5 km/h
Bei 50 km und 3 Stunden Fahrzeit ist das ein Durchschnittstempo von 16,6 km/h

Dies zur Info, was mit "Tempo ist langsam" gemeint ist...

PS: ich fahre nicht mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

Es sind ein paar Rollpassagen dabei, die einen 20iger Schnitt erlauben. Ansonsten geht es immer wieder rauf und runter. Der längste Anstieg sind knapp 300 Hm am Stück auf den Hahnenkamm. So summieren sich die Hm. Die Dauer ist die Fahrzeit incl. der kurzen Pausen zwischendurch. Die Einkehr ist nicht berücksichtigt.

Tempo ist sicher z.T. auch eine subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Sharleena (19. Mai 2007)

Die Tour ist -noch- nichts für mich. Zeit hätte ich, aber das ist mir zu heavy. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,
kann am Sonntag (Pfingtsonntag ) auch nicht. Wie sieht es denn so am Pfingstmontag aus?? 

Zur Zeit ist vor lauter Schmerzen im Mund ( Zahntasche am Weisheitszahn ist wohl entzündet ) nicht ans radeln zu denken. Werde so wie es aussieht erstmal am Montag eine Sitzung beim Zahnarzt einlegen 

Also allen noch einen schönen Sonntag
Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## crazymtb (19. Mai 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> kann am Sonntag (Pfingtsonntag ) auch nicht. Wie sieht es denn so am Pfingstmontag aus??



Für mich wäre auch Pfingstmontag ok.



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist vor lauter Schmerzen im Mund ( Zahntasche am Weisheitszahn ist wohl entzündet ) nicht ans radeln zu denken. Werde so wie es aussieht erstmal am Montag eine Sitzung beim Zahnarzt einlegen


Oh   AUA !!
Dann mal gute Besserung, dass du bald aufs Rad wieder kannst.

LG Crazymtb


----------



## missghost28 (20. Mai 2007)

Hi Antje,

hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Auf diesem Wege gute Besserung und eine nicht 
so schlimme Sitzung beim Zahnarzt.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Fretchen (21. Mai 2007)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!!!

Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit nix von mir hören lasse - nicht wundern - mir geht es nach kurzer "ich schaff das schon - ich krieg das schon alles hin - Phase" wieder mal sehr schlecht....
Wenn sich das bis zu meinem Ausbildungsbeginn nicht ändert, weiß ich wirklich nicht was ich tun soll.

Bis denne 
Caro


----------



## Teddy24 (21. Mai 2007)

Moin Mädels,

hier ist ja richtig was los!! Momentan mache ich mich auch etwas rar und komme auch nicht zum Radeln  . Ich lese aber fleißig mit und werde mich dann auch wieder anschließen! Habe gelesen, dass der 27. den ich ins Auge gefasst hatte nicht wirklich in Eure Terminkalender passt - momentan nicht schlimm, denn wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, ob ich in nächster Zeit so zum Radfahren komme. Wenn doch, dann schließe ich mich Euch dann mal an  

@[email protected] Toi Toi Toi, beim Arzt!

Bis bald


----------



## Fretchen (21. Mai 2007)

Ach so ja und natürlich is ja nächste Woche schon Rock am Ring....... 
Das hebt dann hoffentlich den Gemühtszustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (21. Mai 2007)

Hi @ all 

Da muss ich hier mal in die Runde ein paar positive Grüße schicken   ... Kopf hoch und nach Regen scheint die Sonne wieder!

Jetzt hatte ich mich schon so gefreut, demnächst hier endlich mal mit den Mädels zu Biken ... so wie es aussieht wird es wohl noch ein bißchen dauern   

Die Tour gestern zum Hahnenkamm mit den Jungs war entspannt, herausfordernd und wunderschön ... und sie "beißen" nicht  
Ich hatte auch meine Schnaufstrecken und einmal wollte es garnicht mehr, da hab ich halt ein bißchen geschoben und das noch nicht mal in einem steilen Stück.
Würde mich freuen und die Jungs natürlich auch  , wenn ein paar Mädels das nächste Mal mitfahren.

Eine gute Woche  
Crazymtb


----------



## Akilah (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ist der 27. wirklich so ungünstig? Ist Teddy24 die Einzige die Zeit hätte?

Wenn ihr Lust auf ne Tour zum Hahnenkamm habt, dann können wir gerne mal an einem anderen WE zusammen rauffahren. Ich kenne mich da auch ganz gut aus. Könnte also eine Tour anbieten - so 30-35km und nicht allzuviel hoch und runter so daß es nur ca 400Hm sind.

Außerdem könnte man evtl. 2 Gruppen machen. Da mein Freund dort in der Nähe wohnt kennt er sich noch besser aus und würde bestimmt ne 2te Gruppe übernehmen, die schneller/weiter fahren könnte. Oben könnte man sich dann zu einem Päuschen treffen. Heimwärts gehts fast nur noch runter da könnten dann auch alle zusammen fahren.

VG


----------



## crazymtb (21. Mai 2007)

Akilah schrieb:


> ist der 27. wirklich so ungünstig? Ist Teddy24 die Einzige die Zeit hätte?



Wie gesagt über Pfingsten ist bei mir noch nichts fest geplant.



Akilah schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Lust auf ne Tour zum Hahnenkamm habt, dann können wir gerne mal an einem anderen WE zusammen rauffahren. Ich kenne mich da auch ganz gut aus. Könnte also eine Tour anbieten - so 30-35km und nicht allzuviel hoch und runter so daß es nur ca 400Hm sind.?


War ja gestern aufm Hahnenkamm ... und ist gut zu fahren.



Akilah schrieb:


> Oben könnte man sich dann zu einem Päuschen treffen. Heimwärts gehts fast nur noch runter da könnten dann auch alle zusammen fahren.



Das stimmt ... zurück gehts gemütlich (wer es mag ein Stück Downhillmäßig vom Hahnenkamm).

LG C.


----------



## Teddy24 (21. Mai 2007)

Nochmal ich,

@[email protected] klingt ja gut - Hahnenkamm war ich jetzt auch schon zwei - nein dreimal, aber da gibt es ja tausend Möglichkeiten drumherum, rauf- und runterzufahren  Käme mir entgegen, wenn wir am WE etwas in der Nähe machen könnten, denn für lange An-Abfahrten fehlt mir momentan etwas die Zeit und wenn dann alles so gehetzt ist, dann macht es keinen Spaß.

Momentan bin ich etwas aus dem Tritt, aber ich wollte auf jeden Fall am Sonntag oder Montag 'was fahren. Muss mich nur mit meinem Mann abstimmen, damit jemand für Kind und Hund da ist, oder wenn wir gemeinsam fahren, beide versorgt sind!  @Taunusschnecke und [email protected] Und wenn ich dann jetzt wieder ein bischen gefahren bin, dann kommt die versprochene Runde von mir !

Bis denn


----------



## Akilah (21. Mai 2007)

Ja, ich habe gesehen dass einige schon oben waren - aber auch das z.B. Taunuschnecke das etwas viel ist. Deswegen mein Angebot ne lockere, kürzere Runde zu fahren. 
Ich weiß das oft Touren in der Richtung angeboten werden, aber ich fahre da auch nicht mit, weil die mir zu heftig sind.
Denn was einige als lockere oder langsam beschreiben ist eben alles relativ.


----------



## crazymtb (21. Mai 2007)

@all 
Auch nochmal ich ....

Irgendwie habe ich grade das Gefühl, dass ich überlesen werde  
Schade!
Bin kein Crack, auch wenn ich bei den Männern mitfahre!
In 8 Wochen steht mein AlpencrossUrlaub an und da muss ich was tun.

LG Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akilah (21. Mai 2007)

@crazymtb

Ich habe dich nicht überlesen...
Aber ich würde in 8 Wochen kein Alpencross fahren - das macht den Unterschied.

VG


----------



## Teddy24 (21. Mai 2007)

aaalso, habe gerade mit meinem Mann gesprochen, er ist am Sonntag auf einem Geburtstag - d. h. ich könnte dann erst am Pfingst-Montag!! 

Bis denn


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. Mai 2007)

Moin, moin,

ich komm ja kaum mit Lesen nach ...   
Also ich versuch mal zusammenzufassen:

*Zum Termin Pfingstwochenende*



Akilah schrieb:


> ist der 27. wirklich so ungünstig? Ist Teddy24 die Einzige die Zeit hätte?


Für *Pfingstsonntag* habe ich außer von crazymtb keine weitere positive Rückmeldung gelesen. Ich kann leider auch definitiv nicht.



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> kann am Sonntag (Pfingtsonntag) auch nicht. Wie sieht es denn so am Pfingstmontag aus??





crazymtb schrieb:


> Für mich wäre auch Pfingstmontag ok.





crazymtb schrieb:


> Wie gesagt über Pfingsten ist bei mir noch nichts fest geplant.



Also hätten wir für *Pfingstmontag* 2 bis 3,5 positive Rückmeldungen:
Angsthase62
crazymtb 
und
Teddy24 - wenn es in der Nähe ist
sowie 
Taunusschnecke 50% (Ich kann evtl. am Pfingstmontag/wenn der Start nicht so früh ist - melde mich mal zu 50% - egal wo, Hauptsache nicht so sehr steil bergauf, werde noch etwas schwere Beine vom Sonntag haben.)

Habe ich jemand vergessen?   
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: wo  und wer rafft sich auf einen Ort festzunageln  


*Zum Hahnenkamm-Thema:*

@ crazymtb: Schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat.


crazymtb schrieb:


> zurück [...] (wer es mag ein Stück Downhillmäßig vom Hahnenkamm)


Oh, da werde ich hellhörig  ... ich entdecke gerade die Downhillmöglichkeiten meines Bikes. Es kann das ... aber ich muss und will  noch üben   (Dazu kommt später ein Extra-Termin von mir)
Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz: warum fühlst Du Dich "überlesen"?  


Also *zum Hahnenkamm *haben sich außer crazymtb noch geäußert:



Akilah schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da auch ganz gut aus. Könnte also eine Tour anbieten - so 30-35km und nicht allzuviel hoch und runter so daß es nur ca 400Hm sind.





Teddy24 schrieb:


> Käme mir entgegen, wenn wir am WE etwas in der Nähe machen könnten, denn für lange An-Abfahrten fehlt mir momentan etwas die Zeit [...] aber ich wollte auf jeden Fall am Sonntag oder Montag 'was fahren.


Ich weiß ja nicht was Teddy24 für ein anderes Wochenende geplant hat, aber so wie Akilah das beschreibt wäre es mit von der Streckenlänge und den Anstiegen her sehr angenehm - danke   (Ich hoffe, ich verbessere meine bescheidenen Bergauf-Qualitäten im Laufe der Zeit noch ...)

Also haben wir jetzt mehrere, die sich dort auskennen 

_Wann machen wir eine Tour? Würde sich für Pfingstmontag doch eigentlich anbieten - dann könnte auch Teddy24 mitkommen - oder?_

CU...


----------



## Akilah (21. Mai 2007)

Pfingstmontag: 
Eigentlich habe ich da schon was vor. Vielleicht könnte ich es aber auf So verschieben...

Hahnenkamm:
Gerne an einem anderen WE, aber nicht jetzt an Pfingsten. Wie gesagt mein Freund wohnt dort und ich würde dann gerne direkt von ihm aus fahren, aber dieses We ist er nicht da.

Würde gerne mal im Taunus fahren. Wäre schön wenn dort wer ne Strecke kennen würde, die auch nicht so große Bergauf-Qualitäten fordert - denn die muss ich auch noch verbessern ;-)

@Taunusschnecke: Kennst du was Geeignetes?

VG


----------



## Fretchen (22. Mai 2007)

Aaaalso - hab gerade festgestellt, dass das Pfingstwochenende schon das nächste ist .......
Eigentliche müssten unsere Räder mal dringend überholt werden - muss mich mal erkundigen wie zügig das möglich ist.
Ansonsten wollte ich nur mitteilen das bei mir im Moment mit kompletter Frauenrunde nichts zu machen ist - da ich mehr mit Seb fahren/laufen  will.
(Im Juni auch wieder gerne mal komplett nur Damen, aber zur Zeit mixed, was ja nicht so wirklich ein Problem wäre, wie ich auf den Touren bisher mitbekommen habe......)


----------



## Teddy24 (22. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wenn es am Montag Taunus sein soll, dann ist das auch ok. Würde aber auch einen nicht ganz so frühen Termin dann bevorzugen   (10.30-11.00) wäre im Bereich des Möglichen!! Ich muss wieder auf's Rad!!!!!  

Bis denn


----------



## Akilah (22. Mai 2007)

@Fretchen:
In deinem ersten Beitrag hast du geschrieben:
"Fahrkönnen und Kondition: egal - Ziel: Zusammen fahren, Spass haben, Komunikationsbedürfnisse ausleben......"
Wenn die Männer damit einverstanden sind, sollte es doch kein Problem sein wenn sie auch mitkommen.
Ich würde meinen Freund auch gerne mitbringen, sonst komme ich bestimmt auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Zahnarzt habe ich ganz gut überstanden. Wenn die Entzündung jetzt auch noch ruht, Prima 

Zum Pfingtwochenende. Sonntag geht bei mir auf keinen Fall.
Montag JA   

Ort ist mir egal, richte mich nach den meisten.

Aber sagt mir mal, wo der Hahnenkamm ist ??? Ich kenne nur zwei in Österreich und die sind es ja bestimmt nicht.
Uhrzeit für Montag so 10.30 oder 11.00 ist prima, dann kann man mal etwas länger schlafen wenn einen nicht an diesem Tag die seniele Bettflucht ereilt. 

 Gruß Angsthase60/Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. Mai 2007)

Mal etwas anderes ... keine Tour, sondern ein Trainingstermin um zu üben, auf etwas steileren Trail bergauf/bergab sicherer zu werden.

*Donnerstag, 24. Mai*
9.30 Uhr
Parkplatz Hohemark (Taunus)

... für alle mit unregelmäßigen Arbeitszeiten, die auch mal am Vormittag frei haben ...

Wir werden auf etwas steileren Trails mit Steinen + Wurzeln bergauf-bergab fahren üben bzw. Rinne durchqueren. So schnell/langsam wie der Mut/das Können es zuläßt. Um mehr Vertrauen zu bekommen und sicherer zu werden.

Bisher können:
Angsthase62
Taunusschnecke

wer noch?


----------



## Teddy24 (23. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ui, das klingt gut - leider muss ich arbeiten   Das könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen, um einfach mehr Vertrauen in das eigene Können und das Material zu bekommen. Schaaade  , dass ich keine Zeit habe. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich so eine Gelegenheit ja nochmal.

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fretchen (23. Mai 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes ... keine Tour, sondern ein Trainingstermin um zu üben, auf etwas steileren Trail bergauf/bergab sicherer zu werden.
> 
> *Donnerstag, 24. Mai*
> 9.30 Uhr
> ...




Seb und ich können - sollte das Wetter nicht wolkenbruchartig sein vor Abfahrt sind wir da.


----------



## caro3401 (23. Mai 2007)

Hey Taunusschnecke...

prima Idee,.,, aber schade
nicht mein Mut/Können (obwohl die vielleicht auch...) sondern in erster Linie mein Chef lässt sowas am Donnerstag nicht zu..... 
aber mal schauen ob hoffentlich Pfingstmontag klappt 


Liebe Grüssse 
Caro


----------



## Bremswürmchen (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätte keine Lust auf die geplanten Trainings- und  Frauenrundenfahrten, weil ich nichts von mir hören lasse.
Ich muss nur leider sowohl morgen, als auch am Pfingstmontag arbeiten  , sonst wär ich gern mitgefahren.
Falls am Samstag oder Sonntag jemand Lust hat eine Runde von der Hohemark aus zu fahren, ich möchte auf jeden Fall an einem der Tage ne Runde drehen und würde mich über spontane Begleitung freuen.
Vielleicht Hohemark-Falkenstein-Fuchstanz oder Hohemark-Saalburg-Herzberg?

LG und passt morgen auf Eure Knochen auf!
Bremswürmchen


----------



## Fretchen (24. Mai 2007)

Sylva, sag mir doch nochmal wo/wie ich mich für dieses Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Dingens am Sonntag informieren/anmelden kann!!!

War ja wieder sehr schön heute - vorallem durch viele Erfolgserlebnisse   

Danke für die netten Übungsstunden zusammen, natürlich auch von Seb!

LG
Caro


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Mai 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Sylva, sag mir doch nochmal wo/wie ich mich für dieses Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Dingens am Sonntag informieren/anmelden kann!!!


Hier: http://media1.hibike.com/docs/Programmuebersicht.pdf
steht alles. Einfach eine mail schicken an [email protected], Betreff: Freeride Fahrtechnik für Frauen  




Fretchen schrieb:


> War ja wieder sehr schön heute - vor allem durch viele Erfolgserlebnisse


Ja   ... Wiederholung gerne


----------



## Hopi (24. Mai 2007)

Moin die Damen,
lese ich richitg Ihr strebt FREERIDEN an? Finde ich gut  Wollt Ihr auch springen oder eher single trail?

Also wenn Ihr irgendwann Freeride touren mitfahren wollt könnt Ihr euch auch gerne mal Halbtot (NAME WEGEN DURSCHNITTS ALTER)anschließen wir fahren immer Samstags 14:00 Hohemark. Und bei uns gibt es keinen Gruppenzwang jeder fährt das was er sich zutraut. Mich haben die im Herbst auch mitgenommen als ich so richtig garnichts konnte, geschadet hat es es nicht gebracht hat es viel.


----------



## Akilah (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nochmal nachfragen ob es nun irgendwann am WE ein Treffen geben wird?
Wer würde ne Tour anbieten oder hätte Lust mitzufahren?

VG Aki


----------



## Teddy24 (25. Mai 2007)

Sonnigen guten Morgen zusammen,

wollte nochmal fragen, ob das Treffen am Montag jetzt stattfindet und wo??   Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie ich am WE im Internet schauen kann, da das zuhause momentan nicht funktioniert   Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich Samstag- oder Sonntagabend nochmal in der Firma nachsehen, wenn wir das heute nicht klären können!!

Bis bald


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. Mai 2007)

Moin, moin zusammen

muß mich leider für Montag abmelden. Wie es aussieht gibt es Familientermine.
Falls es doch noch klappt schau ich einfach im Forum nach wo und wann ihr euch trefft.
@ Fretchen , war gestern richtig schön mit euch zu üben.

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr irgendwann Freeride touren mitfahren wollt könnt Ihr euch auch gerne mal Halbtot (NAME WEGEN DURSCHNITTS ALTER)anschließen



Danke für die Einladung  ... im Moment üben wir nur single trail, kein Springen ... und ihr spielt ja doch in einer ganz anderen Liga ... aber wer weiß - vielleicht später mal ...   




Akilah schrieb:


> wollte nochmal nachfragen ob es nun irgendwann am WE ein Treffen geben wird? Wer würde ne Tour anbieten oder hätte Lust mitzufahren?



Also bei mir wird es an Pfingsten definitiv nichts. Ich kann weder eine Tour anbieten noch mitfahren. 
Aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ja eine aus der Runde und schreibt ein Datum, einen Treffpunkt und eine Uhrzeit hier ins Forum. Soweit sich das hier abzeichnet, können und wollen ja einige am Montag ...  

Viel Spaß und bis demnächst ...


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2007)

......andere Liga NEIN NEIN  frag mal die Taunus Plauscher die hatte ich heute dabei ist alles nur halb so wild. Aber wie gesagt wenn Ihr euch da mehr für intessiert kann ich euch nur Halbtot ans Herz legen damit war nicht nur das Springen gemeint. Also  weiterhin viel spaß beim fahren und immer schön Sattel runter und das Popöchen über das Hinterrad dann sind auch 45° kein Problem


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ......andere Liga NEIN NEIN  frag mal die Taunus Plauscher die hatte ich heute dabei ist alles nur halb so wild. Aber wie gesagt wenn Ihr euch da mehr für intessiert kann ich euch nur Halbtot ans Herz legen damit war nicht nur das Springen gemeint. Also  weiterhin viel spaß beim fahren und immer schön Sattel runter und das Popöchen über das Hinterrad dann sind auch 45° kein Problem



Ja, kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Wege waren alle gut fahrbar, alle Sprünge konnten umfahren werden. Beim Springen kann man sich vom Hopi was abschauen  ist zudem noch ein klasse Typ  , hat Spaß gemacht mit ihm zu Biken. 

Wir Plauscher sind aber auch nicht schlecht, Single Trails ohne allzu große Sprünge kriegen wir auch hin, sogar recht flink  Beim Springen sind wir allerdings Warmduscher, zumindest im Moment noch  Das wird sich aber auch noch ändern


----------



## Bremswürmchen (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich schlag einfach mal für morgen zwei Runden (zur Auswahl) vor:

*Abfahrtsort: *Parkplatz Hohemark 
*Abfahrtszeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Streckenbeschreibung:* Entweder 20km mit 300 Höhenmetern zur Saalburg und auf einem Rundweg zurück 
oder 25km mit 400 Höhenmetern zur Saalburg weiter zum Herzberg und zurück.

Sollten eine oder mehrere von Euch Zeit und Lust haben mit zu fahren, dann meldet Euch doch kurz. Sollten die Strecken zu kurz sein, ich bin immer offen für andere Vorschläge.
Wär schön!!
Bin zeitlich auch flexibel.

LG Uli


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Mai 2007)

Guten morgen,

@Bremswürmchen: kann leider heute morgen nicht. Bin gleich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.  Ansonsten gerne.

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Mai 2007)

Bremswürmchen schrieb:


> ich schlag einfach mal für morgen zwei Runden (zur Auswahl) vor



 



> Sollten eine oder mehrere von Euch Zeit und Lust haben mit zu fahren, dann meldet Euch doch kurz.


Ich melde mich hiermit zu 75%  ... muß noch was regeln.

Mail mir doch bitte mal Deine Festnetz/Handy-Nr. wg. kurzfristiger Kommunikation wenn ich doch absagen muß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akilah (26. Mai 2007)

Hmm, schade - um 13 Uhr bin ich leider noch anderweitig unterwegs.
Fährt jemand am So oder Mo?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

hallo fretchen, hallo die damen, 

ich finds super, dass ihr fleissig an eurer fahrtechnik feilt. mir persönlich ist es immer wieder eine helle freude, wenn ich, wie in winterberg beim ixs letztes wochenende, das heimliche starke geschlecht die dh-strecke runter kesseln sehe. 

daumen hoch!


----------



## caro3401 (26. Mai 2007)

huhu,

ich wuerde sonntag oder montag zeit haben.... hab aber leider NULL ortskenntnis ...karte lesen ist zwar kein problem, aber so grundideen fuer ne nette tour hab ich halt ned.... aber vielleicht jemand von euch??

schon mal schoene pfingsten 

ciao caroh


----------



## Akilah (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Caro,

würde am Liebsten morgen (So) fahren. Da habe ich sonst nichts vor und das Wetter soll schöner sein.

Ich könnte dir Folgendes vorschlagen:
1) Fahren hier irgendwo recht in der Nähe, am Besten etwas weiter Richtung Darmstadt da kenne ich mich ganz gut aus. Kannst auch gerne was sagen wo du evtl. mal gern fahren würdest. Hab auch Karten hier aus der Umgebung und ne gute Orientierung. Wäre halt eher ne Tour mit wenigen Hm, da hier in der Umgebung nur mehr Hügel als Berge sind.
2) Tour irgendwo an der Bergstraße (Frankenstein, Melibokus, Felsenmeer etc.). Dabei kann man dann je nach Länge einige Hm sammeln.

Als Uhrzeit würde ich sagen nach dem Mittagessen so 13-14 Uhr und dann bleiben wir so lange wie wir Lust haben.

Möchte sonst noch jemand mitkommen?

VG Akilah


----------



## caro3401 (27. Mai 2007)

Huhu

sorry dass ich jetzt erst antworte....irgendwie hat mich seit gestern abend ne migraene ziemlich platt gemacht... also nix mit schlossgrabenfest und mit radln muss ich auch mal gucken wie das heut ist ... also viele HM sind dann eh ned gut.... und morgen evt generell besser
wie koennen ja auch mal telefonieren, schick dir meine nummern als pn und dann koenenn wir spontan entscheiden ok...


ciao caro


----------



## Teddy24 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mensch, da ist man 1 1/2 Tage nicht online und kriegt gar nix mehr mit   

Sieht ja wohl so aus, als würde das mit morgen nicht so funktionieren   Aber dann werde ich mal hier die heimischen Gefilde weiter studieren, damit wir auch im Spessart-Wölfe-Revier unsere Spuren hinterlassen können  

Also dann allen noch einen schönen restlichen Pfingstsonntag und Montag.

Bis bald


----------



## crazymtb (27. Mai 2007)

Wie schon mal erwähnt sie = Wölfe, beißen nicht  

Heute Tour im Hausrevier der Wölfe: 3h, 46,36km, 719HM, 15,54 Durchschnittskm 

 Crazymtb


----------



## Myvy (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Sonntag-Nachmittag im Taunus, Ecke Saalburg - Hohemark - Fuchstant - Altkönig. Wer möchte mitfahren?

Gruß, Myvy


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. Juni 2007)

Myvy schrieb:


> ich fahre am Sonntag-Nachmittag im Taunus, Ecke Saalburg - Hohemark - Fuchstant - Altkönig. Wer möchte mitfahren?


  
Ich gerne  

Startort?
Uhrzeit Start?
Wie lange hast Du die Strecke geplant?

Danke für nähere Infos


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. Juni 2007)

An alle,

möchte mich für die nächsten zwei Wochen verabschieden. Habe Urlaub 
Wir fahren ins Kleinwalsertal und nehmen unsere Bikes mit   
Also bis bald
Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (1. Juni 2007)

@[email protected] na dann - schönen Urlaub - viel Spaß beim Fahren - und komm heil wieder  

bis denn


----------



## Myvy (1. Juni 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich gerne
> 
> Startort?
> Uhrzeit Start?
> ...




Ja, super. Start und Ziel Saalburg, Uhrzeit schlage ich 15:30 vor. Strecke so ca. 30 km, also ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt. Je nach Lust und Laune Kuchen-Essen auf dem Fuchstanz, oder Relaxen aufm Altkönig oder einfach durchfahren. Ich bin da flexibel. 
Ich freu mich, wenn ich nicht immer alleine fahre.


----------



## Teddy24 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen,

klingt gut - und ich denke nach meiner Pause jetzt ist es genau die richtige Distanz!! Muss mal schauen, ob ich es packe!! Melde mich Sonntagmittag nochmal! 


Bis denn


----------



## missghost28 (1. Juni 2007)

@Antje: die ganze Familie wünscht Euch einen schönen Urlaub  .
Hoffentlich hast Du die warmen Sachen eingepackt  .
Am Dienstag hatte es bis 1000 m geschneit.
Aber wie heißt es so schön, wenn Engel reisen .... wird schon werden.

Also viel Spaß, lasst die Knochen heil und bringt uns Hendrik wieder gut nach Hause  . 
Vielleicht kannst Du ihn ja mit dem Virus anstecken.

Gruß Bine, Carsten und René 

@ alle: viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Juni 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> An alle,
> möchte mich für die nächsten zwei Wochen verabschieden. Habe Urlaub
> Wir fahren ins Kleinwalsertal und nehmen unsere Bikes mit
> Also bis bald
> Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


Hast Du auch mal auf Deine Bremsbeläge geschaut, ob noch genuch drauf is ?
Viel Spaß (wenn Hendrik rote Flüssigkeit aus den Ohren kommt, mach en bissi langsamer)
Dein kleines Brüderlein


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## Deleted92756 (3. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .



Dieser Beitrag ist soo qualifiziert, dass ich ihn nicht verstehe.


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

xx.r2d2 schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag ist soo qualifiziert, dass ich ihn nicht verstehe.



Sie hat den Inhalt gelöscht! nur etwas muss abgespeichert werden also ein .


----------



## Teddy24 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mich leider für heute ausklinken. Es wird mir dann zum Abend hin einfach zu spät!!   Bitte nicht böse sein!! Wenn wieder was am WE vormittags gegen 10.30 ansteht bin ich dabei!  

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ja was ist denn hier los??? Schlaft ihr alle oder warum geht hier nichts mehr??
Sind eure Räder alle defekt??

Unser Urlaub war klasse , tolles Wetter, netter kleiner Bikepark, schöne Almen
was will man mehr.

Wenn Interesse für eine Ausfahrt besteht meldet euch mal

Gruß Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## caro3401 (18. Juni 2007)

Huhu Angsthase !!!

Nee,schlafen nicht gerade.... nur waren die Wochenenden mit Tauchen und Kanufahren lauter "Konkurrenz-Events".... und die naechsten beiden gehts auch noch so weiter....
Aber danach wird es hoffentlich besser....
zum Unter-der-Woche-Fahren seid ihr ja alle zu weit weg von mir... obwohl, im Moment is es ja abends schoen lange hell......


Gibts Bilder, wie du dich mit dem Bike die Almen runterstuerzt??

Ciao Caro


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Caro,

Bilder gibt es schon, sind noch in Arbeit. Meistens sind es aber doch Standbilder   
Werde sie dann demnächst ins Fotoalbum geben.
Freue mich schon auf eine Ausfahrt mit euch in der nächsten Zeit. Muß aber
erstmal meinen Einsatzplan auf der Arbeit bekommen. Das wird erst nächste Woche ( habe noch Urlaub ). Ich werde mich dann auf jeden Fall melden

Gruß Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mich ja auch mal wieder melden - hab' ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen    Diese Woche ist mein Mann nicht im Land und da muss ich organisatorisch mal schauen, wie's aussieht. Aber vorraussichtlich hätte ich am Sonntag Zeit   Nur  leider sieht ja wohl das Wetterradar nicht so gut aus - Caro?????? Und heute ist's ja tierisch warm, werde aber mal nachher gegen Abend 'ne kleine Runde alleine hier in der Gegend drehen.

Also, bis demnächst


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fretchen,
für Montag, du schaffst das schon 
Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber irgendwo kommt immer ein Lichtlein her 

@ alle
habe noch vor am Wochenende mit Freunden den Vulkanradweg hin und zurück zu fahren, hoffe es fällt nicht aus, da wir ja nicht aus Zucker sind???
Das Wetter kann ja nur besser werden.
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes, bikereiches Wochenende

Bis bald  Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## caro3401 (22. Juni 2007)

Guggus zusammen.....
also morgen wirds noch recht nass. aber sonntag koennte ganz nett werden... und auch nicht zu heiss 

bin leider selber ned da, weil wir  uebers wochenende flugtag haben... aber euch viel spass, falls jemand biken geht.....


ciao caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Juni 2007)

@ Caro 3401
haben unsere Ausfahrt verschoben, habe keine Lust zwei Tage nacheinander für je 6 Stunden im Regen zu fahren. Wir haben es jetzt auf September vertagt. Sprech doch mal mit den Wetterfröschen  dann für Sonnenschein 
Habe jetzt auch Bilder von unserem Urlaub im Album

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Das teilweise recht regnerische Wetter der letzten Wochen kommt mir im Moment gerade recht - ich habe einiges zu tun und bike ziemlich spontan ohne mich länger vorher festzulegen.

Aber ich habe eine sehr nette Erkundungstour gemacht  : Im Westerwald/Taunus-Gebiet bei Nassau an der Lahn. 
Ein schöner trailiger Rundkurs ab Kloster Arnstein, ca. 36 km, 643 Hm, größtenteils auf schmalen Wegen durch wunderschöne Schluchten ... Mühlbachtal ... Hasenbachtal ... Jammertal. Es geht ziemlich hoch und runter, zwischen den Tälern muss man dann über den Bergrücken, mein Tacho zeigte als max. Steigung 18% (d.h. für mich ziemlich viel schieben).

Es ist eine sehr schöne Tour durch sehenswerte Landschaften, auch wenn man ca. 1,5 Stunden Fahrzeit (von Frankfurt aus) rechnen muß um hinzukommen.

Ich werde dort auf jeden Fall wieder hinfahren  ... falls jemand mitkommen möchte    ... weiß aber nicht, ob ich das noch vor dem Urlaub (ab Mitte Juli) schaffe.

Hier schon mal ein paar Links für erste Eindrücke:

http://www.alpinsport-klein.de/muehlbachtal.htm
http://gasthaus-mittelmuehle.de/Wanderwege/wanderwege.html

http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat36.html
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat37.html
Anmerkung zu den beiden letzten Links: 
Man kann dort aber auch ohne Enduro fahren  und bei den ganz schmalen Stellen mit steilem Abhang auf der einen und Felswand auf der anderen Seite des Weges schieben. Es sind nur wenige Stellen so wie dort gezeigt und auch nicht alle auf der Strecke, die ich gefahren bin.

.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Juni 2007)

*Biken am kommenden Sonntag, 1. Juli*

Ich habe mir gerade die Strecke der Kronberger CTF angeschaut ... eigentlich wollte ich sie fahren, aber soo prickelnd finde ich sie dann doch nicht.

Lt. Wetterbericht eben soll es am Sonntag "viel Sonne und über 25°" geben.
Also habe ich soeben spontan beschlossen doch lieber die Jammertal-Tour machen (s.oben)  

- ca. 36 km
- Tempo langsam (ca. 11 km/h Durchschnitt mit etlichen Pausen - auch zum "Landschaft gucken + genießen")

Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?
Ggf. habe ich auch noch 1 Platz im Auto für Frau + Bike frei  

CU


----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Frauen, trefft Ihr euch auch abends manchmal zu einer Runde?
Wann und Wo? so zum Abduseln?

ich bin ebenfalls eher argerecht immer langsam bergauf...(und bergab)
komme aus Kelkheim
Miss H


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

leider Sylva kann ich am Sonntag nicht  , habe mich für den Apfellauf in Laubuseschbach angemeldet.
Schade wäre diese schöne Tour sehr gerne mitgefahren.


@ Miss H , willkommen bei uns in der Frauenrunde . 
    Eine Frage,  in wie weit bist du mobil???
    Je nach Lust und Laune verabreden wir uns mal an der Hohemark oder der  Saalburg

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

Ich packe mein Bike ins Auto und fahre bis ans Ender der Welt...
Wann fahrt Ihr denn wieder?
Ich habe mich am Sa. bei Halbtpot Hohemark angemeldet und So. bei den Melis in Darmstadt.
Ich hätte aber Interesse in der Woche zu eine kleine Abendrunde.
Miss H


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Frauen, trefft Ihr euch auch abends manchmal zu einer Runde?
> Wann und Wo? so zum Abduseln?



Hallo und Willkommen hier  

Bisher gibt es noch keine "Abendrunden" ... aber das kann ja alles noch werden  . Bisher waren die "größeren" Treffen am Wochenende, wochentags verabreden sich immer mal spontan 2 oder 3 zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Ich selbst fahre wochentags (wenn alleine) meist ab Frankfurt-Nordwest/Hohemark, aber die Gegend um Kelkheim wäre ja nicht so weit weg ...  

Welche Uhrzeit meinst Du denn mit "Abendrunde"?

Schade, dass Du am Sonntag schon was vorhast (s. mein obiges Posting)

CU


----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke - hättest Du Dir nicht einen etwas kürzeren Namen ausdenken können?  (smile) weiß nicht, wie man ein Smile einfügt, 
Also, mit abends denke ich so an 18:30 oder 19 Uhr, jetzt wo es so lange hell ist, kann  man das machen. 
Ich hätte di und do Zeit - nein ab Juli auch Mi.

Könnten wir ja mal bereden.
Wie gesagt, bin Sa bei Halbtot
leibste Grüße Heidrun


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> (smile) weiß nicht, wie man ein Smile einfügt....




einfach beim antworten auf erweitert klicken, dann smiley aussuchen und draufdrücken und schon ist er in deinem reply. viel spass mit dne halbtoten.

so ladys, bin auch schon wieder weg, wenn mich jemand sucht, ich bin im fred ganz weit oben.


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Heidrun,

ich komme auch aus Kelkheim. Leider ist bei mir abends eher schlecht mit fahren, da ich dann meist zu Hause sein möchte (Kinder). Vllt. hast Du am WE mal Lust auf eine Kennenlernrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Caroke,

habe eben lange mit Silva gesprochen, Ihr fahrt manchmal zusammen - oder?

Am WE fahre ich um 14 Uhr am der Hohemark
und Sonntags mit den Milis in Darmstadt

Gruß Heidrun


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Caroke,
> 
> habe eben lange mit Silva gesprochen, Ihr fahrt manchmal zusammen - oder?
> 
> ...



Sicher hat sie Fretchen oder caro3401 gemeint. Hier herrscht hohe Carodichte. Werde mich mal tel. melden. Bin neugierig.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Taunusschnecke - hättest Du Dir nicht einen etwas kürzeren Namen ausdenken können?  (smile)


Also wenn Dir "Taunusschnecke" zu lang ist, dann kannste mich ja "Schnegge" nennen  - aber nur in dieser Schreibweise


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte nochmal auf mein posting zur Täler-Tour bei Nassau [post=3827968]hier[/post] und die Links im posting darüber hinweisen...

Hat vielleicht doch jemand Lust auf evtl. nasse Füße am Sonntag (ja, die Wettervorhersage hat sich etwas geändert, es soll vielleicht ein paar Regenschauer geben)?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. Juli 2007)

_In der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter  verlegt _

Ich fahre jetzt am

*Samstag, 7. Juli
Uhrzeit: 11.30 
Ort: Parkplatz am Kloster Arnstein, 56379 Obernhof/Lahn*

Hier ist der Link zur Karte bei Google
(Keine Ahnung, warum das dort unter "56377 Seelbach" geführt wird)

Anfahrt über:
A 3 bis Abfahrt Nentershausen (erste hinter den beiden Limburg-Ausfahrten. Die Anfahrt über Dietz empfiehlt sich z.Zt nicht wg. Baustelle)
Dann über Eppenrod, Hirschberg, Holzappel
die B 417 bis Obernhof
Von Frankfurt aus ohne zu hetzen ca. 1.5 Std. Fahrt bis dahin


HINWEIS: Dies ist keine organisierte Veranstaltung. Wer die Strecke mitfahren möchte, fährt auf eigene Gefahr und Risiko!
Lange Hosen (ggf. im Rucksack) empfehlen sich für eine Passage im Hasenbachtal, da die Brennesseln  dort mind. kniehoch wachsen und der Weg ein schmaler Pfad ist.  
Dazu flüssige + ggf. feste Nahrung, da unklar ist, ob unterwegs eine Kneipe aufhat.

Weitere Infos stehen in meinem posting zur Täler-Tour bei Nassau [post=3827968]hier[/post] und im posting darüber.
Wer noch zusätzliche Infos/Anfahrbeschreibung etc. möchte, bitte melden.

CU


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,
komme gerne mit 

Bitte bestell gutes Wetter für Samstag.

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Juli 2007)

@ all,

die Tour mit Sylva am Samstag war klasse, von allem etwas dabei, egal ob eine Wanderung mit dem Rad durch mannshohe Brennesseln, ohne festen Weg natülich   oder die wunderschönen Matschlöcher ( mein Rad steht noch vor Dreck ) . Aber die Aussicht   
Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour. 
Ein paar Bilder kommen noch in mein Fotoalbum

Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. Juli 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wanderung mit dem Rad durch mannshohe Brennesseln, ohne festen Weg natürlich


Jaja ... die Brennessel sind leider in den letzten Wochen seeehr gewachsen ... und der "nicht feste" Weg ist eigentlich ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg   (ich hoffe, das Foto ist was geworden)   - war aber durch den vielen Regen doch sehr aufgeweicht.




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Aber die Aussicht


Die Landschaft dort entschädigt für alles...

So - ich verabschiede mich auch mal bis Ende des Monats in den Urlaub. Schreibt in der Zeit nicht so viel wie in den letzten Wochen , dann muss ich nicht so viel nachlesen 

Aber vielleicht können wir ja im August mal wieder eine nette Tour zusammen machen? Wäre schön ...

CU


----------



## Teddy24 (19. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen,

muss mich auch mal wieder melden  . Bin momentan privat und beruflich ziemlich in Action und daher kommt das Biken leider zu kurz   Aber es ist ein Lichtschimmer am Horizont!! Am WE werde ich mit Google & Co. (Eintrag im Eisbärenthread) eine Tour hier "in unserem Gebiet" wagen. Keine Ahnung wo ich konditionell momentan stehe   Muss mir noch 'ne Karte besorgen, falls ich die Tour abbreche und alleine zurück muss  . In die Hohemark ist's für mich halt immer ein Stück mit dem Auto und das pack ich momentan zeitlich einfach nicht! Aber ich schau' hier ja immer mal vorbei und wenn ich 'was lese und es passt zeitlich, dann komme ich auch mal wieder  !

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Juli 2007)

Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen dem heimkommen. Erstens schaffst Du das und zweitens bist Du nie weit weg von Deinem Zuhause. Das bisschen Weg könnte ich Dir auch erklären  

Vielleicht wollen ja noch ein paar Damen bei der Tour mitfahren (derzeit 3) ? Vielleicht wird ja diesmal die Frauenquote von 50 % erfüllt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (20. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....Das bisschen Weg könnte ich Dir auch erklären  ...
> Grüße
> 
> Google



oh.....über Darmstadt    
im übrigen, einem schönen fräulein erklärt man nicht den weg sondern man bietet sein geleit an


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> oh.....über Darmstadt


 Den kapier ich net. Bin ich zu blöd für... 





Lupo schrieb:


> im übrigen, einem schönen fräulein erklärt man nicht den weg sondern man bietet sein geleit an


Hey, ich bin ein Schowi!! (Keine Angst. Ich weiß wie man das richtig schreibt)

Ach doch...gerade kapiert  Hör mal, wir fahren schließlich in meinen Gefilden rum. Und falls ich am Sonntag nicht weiß wo ich bin, seid ja Ihr dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2007)

Tzzz ... wenn sich halb *Eisbärenland* hier tummelt, darf ich hier auch rein  

Mir war so als ob sich hier auch mal Kreis Offebächer geoutet hatten. Wer ab Dietzenbach Kreishaus mit zur Spessart-Tour starten will ist herzlich willkommen.

CU


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo Teddy,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Wäre heute gerne mitgefahren war aber gestern bei einer Hochzeit und es ist doch ganz schön spät geworden.
Wie war denn dein Ausflug mit Google? 

Würde gerne auch mal unter der Woche fahren, wie sieht es bei dir aus??
Da ich mobil bin könnte ich auch mal in deine Richtung kommen.

Gruß Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (23. Juli 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Teddy...
> Wie war denn dein Ausflug mit Google?
> Würde gerne auch mal unter der Woche fahren, wie sieht es bei dir aus??
> Da ich mobil bin könnte ich auch mal in deine Richtung kommen.



Hallo Antje,

momentan ist's bei mir noch etwas stressig, aber ich denke in 1-2 Wochen habe ich wieder Luft und kann auch etwas planen. Also bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich jetzt noch keine Zusage machen kann. Aber gerne   wie gesagt in 1-2 Wochen, vielleicht habe ich ja dann endlich die Runde nochmal abgefahren, die ich Euch schon vor Längerem zeigen wollte    Aber manchmal kommt eben so Einiges zusammen, wo dann das Freizeitvergnügen nach hinten gestellt werden muss  . 

Bin lange nicht gefahren und die Tour am Samstag war genau das Richtige. Im Eisbärenthread sind auch ein paar Bilder   Leider war es etwas zu lang für meine Beine nach der Pause  , sodass ich den letzten Rest dann nicht mehr mitgefahren bin und mich gen Heimat abgesetzt habe   Nee die Beine habe aua aua geschriehen und es hätte keinen Zweck gehabt, sich nochmal den Fernblick hoch und Michelbacher-Weinberge wieder runter und dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück zu quälen - für mich wäre es quälen geworden! Das wäre zu viel gewesen und ich hätte den wiedergefundenen Spaß gleich wieder verloren! 

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Teddy,
freue mich von dir in absehbarer Zeit etwas zu hören. Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken wenn deine Zeit wieder überschaubar ist 

Die Bilder sind ja echt schön geworden. Sieht nach einer klasse Gegend aus.
Aber wie ist es ? kann man die Trails auch schieben  oder sehen die auf den Bildern nir so steil aus??

Gruß Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (24. Juli 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Teddy,
> freue mich von dir in absehbarer Zeit etwas zu hören. Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken wenn deine Zeit wieder überschaubar ist
> 
> Die Bilder sind ja echt schön geworden. Sieht nach einer klasse Gegend aus.
> ...



werde ich  

Die Trails sind entweder umfahrbar, dh. es gibt einen "Chickenway" oder aber man kann sie auch runterlaufen. Ich weiß nicht, was Du so fährst, aber meine Trailerfahrung hält sich noch in Grenzen, sodass ich bisher noch nicht so viele fahre und sie eben für meine Verhältnisse zu steil sind, wobei auch Miss Marple und Cloudy22 die Trails gelaufen sind, bzw. umfahren haben. Wie gesagt, ich versuche die Strecke, die ich im Auge habe nochmal alleine oder mit "Personalguide"   zu fahren und dann können wir ja auch mal zusammen die Gegend erkunden. Habe ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen!!! Jaa "unsere" Ecke hier ist auch sehr schön!!

LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. Juli 2007)

@ Teddy24,

ja, ich nenne mich ja nicht umsonst Angsthase   

freue mich bis bald

Antje


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Edit: Gelöscht, da versehentlich im falschen Fred gelandet -  Mea maxima culpa!


----------



## Lupo (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...da versehentlich im falschen Fred gelandet...



so kommts raus wollt nur mal lesen was du da zu posten hast


----------



## beijon (1. August 2007)

Neue fahrt in Taunus?

Hallo alle,

habt ihr schon was neues (in August) planiert? Ich werde dieses Wochenende ins Taunus fahren, aber ich kenne die Trails noch nicht gut und würde mich sehr darauf freuen, wenn jemanden mir Begleitung machen wollte. 

(Ich bitte um Entschuldigung ob mein Deutsch hier schlecht war, bin noch nur in Deutschland 2 Monate gewesen)


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. August 2007)

moin, moin ... gääähn ...

so - ich melde mich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. 
Habe noch nicht so den rechten Überblick, fahre aber auf jeden Fall am Wochenende im Taunus ... falls jemand mitfahren möchte ...

Später mehr.


----------



## Teddy24 (2. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] willkommen im Thread!!

Also ich mach' heute nur 'ne kurze Stippvisite und verabschiede mich schonmal in den Urlaub   Bin dann ab 13.8. wieder online!! Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass es an der Nordsee schönes Wetter hat - hmm Mounty brauch ich da wohl nicht   

Gruß, schöne Tage


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. August 2007)

@ Hallo Teddy ,
wünsche die einen schönen Urlaub mit ganz viel Sonne 
Danach müssen wir unbedingt wieder einen Termin zum Biken finden.

@ Sylva,
schön das du wieder da bist 
rufe dich Morgen mal in meiner Mittagspause an.

Gruß Antje


----------



## beijon (2. August 2007)

Danke dir für den ... Willkommen? (sagt man so?)

Hmm... mein Bruder ist gerade an der Nordsee und er sagt, dass et ist nur regen und immer noch regen... Vielleicht ist es besser, hier zu bleiben 

Taunusschnecke: hast du noch Pläne, welchen Tag du fahren willst? Ich komme gerne mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. August 2007)

@ all

muß mich für das Wochenende ausklicken. Samstag arbeiten, dann Lauftreff und am Sonntag Autofreies Weiltal. Bei den gemeldeten Temperaturen sicher sehr spaßig wenn Kind, Oma, Opa auf der Gass sind
Gruß Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (3. August 2007)

beijon schrieb:


> Danke dir für den ... Willkommen? (sagt man so?)
> 
> Hmm... mein Bruder ist gerade an der Nordsee und er sagt, dass et ist nur regen und immer noch regen... Vielleicht ist es besser, hier zu bleiben



... das Wetter soll ja zum Wochenende besser werden!! Habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben  


Also bis denn - habe dort kein Internet 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. August 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Hallo Teddy ,
> wünsche die einen schönen Urlaub mit ganz viel Sonne
> Danach müssen wir unbedingt wieder einen Termin zum Biken finden.


Von mir ebenfalls schönen Urlaub Teddy!! 
Auch ich wäre gerne bei einem gemeinsamen Bike-Termin dabei. Es muß ja nicht eine große Sache mit Orga-Streß für Dich werden ... kleine entspannte Hausrunde bei Dir um die Ecke wäre auch sehr schön  




beijon schrieb:


> Taunusschnecke: hast du noch Pläne, welchen Tag du fahren willst? Ich komme gerne mit.


Hi beijon ... auch von mir "welcome"  
Ich bin erleichtert ... offensichtlich ist Dein Deutsch so gut, dass ich nicht in Englisch schreiben muss   

Meine Planung für's Wochenende kommt im separaten posting ... schön, dass Du mitfahren möchtest  




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> muß mich für das Wochenende ausklicken.


Schade, schade ...
Aber viel Spaß beim Lauftraining. Also das Weiltal tu ich mir am Sonntag doch lieber nicht an. Vielleicht nächste Woche biken?

CU


----------



## beijon (3. August 2007)

Danke Taunusschnecke... aber Deutsch ist SO schwierig! Sei froh, dass du es nicht lernen muss 

Jetzt habe ich schon Pläne für Sonntag, so vielleicht eine Runde auf Samstag? Geht das? 

Ich sollte auch warnen, das ich nicht richtig mtb gefahren bin seit April oder so... So vielleicht wird es nicht super schnell gehen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. August 2007)

Es geht leider nicht so schnell bei mir ... direkt nach dem Urlaub ... und Priorität hatte die Erstellung der Route und Ausschreibung für die DIMB-Einsteiger-Tour am Samstag, 11. August (kommt demnächst im Forum).

So ... also jetzt steht meine Planung für das Wochende:

*am Samstag, 4. August  
11 Uhr 
ab Parkplatz Hohemark*

fahre ich eine Runde um den *Marmorstein*. 
Wer noch nicht an der Hohemark war ... hier ist der Link von Lupo (Karte): Plan Parkplatz Hohemark 

Die genaue Adresse ist 61440 Oberursel, Alfred-Lechler-Strasse. Bei maps.google.de auch hier zu finden.
Anfahrt Parkplatz Hohemark aus Richtung Süden:
- Die A661 Richtung Bad Homburger Kreuz nehmen und bis zum Autobahnende (A661 wird dann zur B 455) fahren
- immer geradeaus weiter Richtung Oberursel / Feldberg fahren
- nach dem Tunnel die erste Möglichkeit rechts Richtung Hohemark / Schmitten / Feldberg abfahren 
- im Kreisverkehr die zweite Möglichkeit rechts Richtung Klinik Hohemark nehmen und gleich wieder scharf rechts auf den Parkplatz (gegenüber der International School in der Alfred-Lechler-Strasse) einbiegen.

Sollte der Parkplatz überfüllt sein, gibt es noch eine Parkmöglichkeit schräg gegenüber an der Endhaltestelle der U3.



*am Sonntag, 5. August  
11 Uhr
ab Parkplatz Schlink *
(Pfaffenwiesbacher Straße, 61273 Wehrheim)

fahre ich eine Runde um den *Winterstein*.
Der Parkplatz Schlink liegt zwischen Wehrheim und Pfaffenwiesbach direkt am Waldrand (von Wehrheim kommend rechts)
Bei google-maps hier zu finden.

Aus juristischen Gründen:
Das ist die Mitteilung meiner private Planung, es sind keine Veranstaltungen.
Wer auch dort fahren möchte, macht dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Ich übernehme weder Guide-Funktion noch irgendeine Haftung.


Es soll sonnig und warm werden ...    
Ggf. hätte ich noch 1 Platz für Fahrerin + Bike ab Frankfurt im Auto frei

CU


----------



## beijon (3. August 2007)

Ooh Super! Dann sehen wir uns morgen!

Hmm... und was bedeutet DIMB (dass ich das nicht weiss, ist warscheinlich ein zeichen darauf, dass ich ein DIMB-einsteiger bin  )?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. August 2007)

beijon schrieb:


> Hmm... und was bedeutet DIMB (dass ich das nicht weiss, ist warscheinlich ein zeichen darauf, dass ich ein DIMB-einsteiger bin  )?



DIMB heißt "Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike". Die Webseite dazu findest Du hier: http://dimb.de/

Wenn Du so neu in Deutschland bist, kannst Du natürlich nicht wissen, was die DIMB ist. Ich kann Dir morgen aber gerne mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Miss H (3. August 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke, schön, dass Du Dich gut erholt zurückmeldest,

Ich bin die "alte" Miss H, 
Wenn Du am Sonntag so gemütlich fährst, wie wir zusammen am Staufen in Kelkheim, würde ich gerne mitkommen.
Wie lang soll sie Tour sein?

Miss H alias Heidrun


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. August 2007)

Hi Miss H, 
ich freu mich wieder was von Dir zu hören und dass Du mitfahren willst!  



Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Taunusschnecke, schön, dass Du Dich gut erholt zurückmeldest


Jaaa ... hab wieder so superschöne neue Trails + Abfahrten gefunden, die einem ein ganz breites Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern    ... die Nord-Vogesen sind echt klasse. Und kein Mensch im Wald - wenn Du alleine unterwegs bist, darf aber nichts passieren: meistens kein Empfang beim Handy.



Miss H schrieb:


> Wenn Du am Sonntag so gemütlich fährst, wie wir zusammen am Staufen in Kelkheim, würde ich gerne mitkommen.
> Wie lang soll sie Tour sein?


Es soll über 30° warm werden. Daher Tempo gemütlich, Strecke ca. 25-30 km ... je nach Laune der Mitfahrerinnen evtl. hier + da noch ein Trail.

Bis Sonntag
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beijon (7. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Runde am Samstag, Taunusschnecke! Die war sehr schön!

Leider werde ich dieses Wochenende nicht in Frankfurt sein, so kein mountainbiking für mich  

Ciao!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. August 2007)

beijon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Runde am Samstag, Taunusschnecke! Die war sehr schön!


Vielen Dank für das positive feedback ... ich fand die Tour auch super  




beijon schrieb:


> Leider werde ich dieses Wochenende nicht in Frankfurt sein, so kein mountainbiking für mich


Schade ... aber viel Spaß bei dem was Du vorhast  


Wer für den Samstag, 11.8. noch ein Angebot (nicht nur für Mädels) sucht: [thread=292519]Hier klicken[/thread]  - Einsteigertour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus um 11 Uhr ab Oberursel-Hohemark


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (12. August 2007)

Hallo Sylva (Taunusschnecke),

nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Einsteigertour (und die netten Unterhaltungen unterwegs) am Samstag. Ich fand es super, dass man spontan zur Saalburg und über den Sandplacken zum Feldberg gefahren ist.

Und jetzt wissen wir auch, wozu der Helm beim Mountainbiken ist (Wenn keine 25m vor einem ein armdicker Ast auf den Boden krach 

Hoffe bei einer ähnlichen Einsteiger-Mixed-Tour wieder mitfahren zu können.

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. August 2007)

TrekFuelEX7 schrieb:


> nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Einsteigertour


Freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat - ich fand die Tour auch sehr schön! 



TrekFuelEX7 schrieb:


> Hoffe bei einer ähnlichen Einsteiger-Mixed-Tour wieder mitfahren zu können.


Ich melde mich, wenn es so eine Tour gibt.
.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. August 2007)

Hi Mädels, hier meine Planung der nächsten Tage  


Mal eine kleine "Feierabendrunde" ca. 2 Std. am

*Donnerstag, 16.8.
18 Uhr, Parkplatz Hohemark*

Falls jemand interessiert ist...

sowie *Freitag, 17.8.*
vorauss. ca. 11 Uhr, Ort steht noch nicht fest.
Bei Interesse bitte pn, mail etc.


*... und wie sieht es mit dem Wochenende 18./19. aus?
Wer hat Zeit und Lust?*

Bitte hier posten, ob Samstag und/oder Sonntag und ggf. bevorzugtes Gebiet!
Ich kann an beiden Tagen.


Aus juristischen Gründen:
Das ist die Mitteilung meiner privaten Planung, es sind keine Veranstaltungen.
Wer auch dort fahren möchte, macht dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Ich übernehme weder Guide-Funktion noch irgendeine Haftung.


 
Zum Vormerken:
Wer von den Mädels (und mitlesenden Jungs  ) hätte Lust am Sonntag, 8. September bei der CTF in 35310 Hungen 
mitzufahren? Es ist zwar etwas weiter weg ... aber ich war letztes Jahr schon da und es ist eine sehr nette Landschaft am Rande des Vogelsbergs. Guten Kuchen gibt's auch. 
Damit Ihr Euch eine Vorstellung machen könnt: Zwischen Friedberg + Laubach, über die A 45 zu erreichen.
Oder mal bei maps.google.de gucken.


----------



## Miss H (15. August 2007)

_Donnerstag, 16.8.
18 Uhr, Parkplatz Hohemark_

Ich probiere es wieder...aber nur zart und sachte...
Kann keine Bikerolle gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. August 2007)

@ Miss H
Ich habe Dir noch eine PN geschickt. Falls Du Dich heute tagsüber hier einloggen kannst...


----------



## Teddy24 (15. August 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, hier meine Planung der nächsten Tage
> 
> *... und wie sieht es mit dem Wochenende 18./19. aus?
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?*
> ...



Ich werde versuchen, Dir so unauffällig wie möglich zu folgen!   Wenn es nicht aus Eimern gießt, da ich noch keine vernünftige Regenausrüstung habe! Und es am Samstag Vormittag klappt!! Eine Bitte hätte ich noch - nicht ganz so trailig, da ich etwas aus der Übung bin   oder mit Chickenways 

LG


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. August 2007)

@ Miss H, TrekFuelEX7 + Taunuswurm:

War eine sehr nette Mixed-Runde gestern abend.  
Vielleicht sollten wir hier eine Unterabteilung "Mixed-Touren im Taunusschneckentempo" einrichten ...  

CU


----------



## Miss H (17. August 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

für mich war es super, Tempo und Schwierigkeit meiner Schulter angepasst.
Keine Gefahr einer Bikerolle rückwärts. 
Ich werde so langsam wieder einsteigen. 
Mixed-Touren im Taunusschneckentempo - ich mach gerne mit. 

Danke für die schöne Tour gestern, die landschaftlich ihren vollen Reiz hatte, obwohl wir nicht zig Höhenmeter abgeschrubbt haben.

Würde mich am Sontag gern an eine ähnliche Tour teilnehmen, 3-4 Stunden. 

LG Miss H


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. August 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke und all ihr anderen,

die Tour mit dir heute war echt Klasse Sylva, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht 
Der Winterstein gibt doch so manches her.
Am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht, bin in der Vorbereitung für den Frankfutmarathon und fange so langsam mit den längeren Läufen an.

Die Idee mit den kurzen Touren am abend find ich prima. Wenn es die Arbeit zu läßt würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren.

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## beijon (17. August 2007)

Hallo alle!

Wird jemand dieses Wochenende fahren? Ich fahre gerne, z.b. Sonntag um 1 uhr?

Ciao


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. August 2007)

Wäre es vielleicht am Sonntag auch etwas früher, so gegen 11 oder 11.30 Uhr möglich?

Ich habe mich locker mit Miss H verabredet. Es ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich fahre, aber recht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## beijon (17. August 2007)

Wie wäre es mit 12 vielleicht? 

Ich planiere, in die Kirche zu gehen (erstes mal in etwa 10 jahren...), so deshalb kann ich nicht früher.

Melde dich wenn du weisst bescheid! Ich habe noch nicht internet, aber du hast ja meine nummer...

Auch: ich werde morgen fahren, so wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, komm einfach zum paktplatz in Hohemark um 1 uhr! (ich habe ein graues Trek 6700, wie im Bild). Oh, und wahrscheinlich kommt auch ein Mann


----------



## Taunuswurm (17. August 2007)

@Taunusschnecke


Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ Miss H, TrekFuelEX7 + Taunuswurm:
> 
> War eine sehr nette Mixed-Runde gestern abend.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 
Für das erste mal auf einem Mountainbike im Gelände nicht zu schwer und doch drei kleine Geschicklichkeitsprüfungen für Anfänger


Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @
> Unterabteilung "Mixed-Touren im Taunusschneckentempo"



Warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## Miss H (17. August 2007)

Von mir aus kann es auch 12 werden und wenn ein paar mehr Leute dabei sind, ist es ebenfalls nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. August 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es auch 12 werden und wenn ein paar mehr Leute dabei sind, ist es ebenfalls nett



Ok. Auch von mir aus kann es später sein, wenn Beijon nicht früher kann.

Ich bin heute im Spessart unterwegs und melde mich danach hier wieder. Dann weiß ich auch, ob ich für morgen noch etwas Kraft in den Beinen habe. Müsste aber ok gehen  ... ich werde mich etwas schonen  

Wie schon per PN geschrieben: Ich würde gerne etwas abseits der Sonntags-Spaziergänger-Wege fahren. Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Parkplatz bei Ruppertshain (Parkplatz Landsgraben, gegenüber vom Eppenhainer Kreuz), um Schloßborn, Kröftel, Glashütten und evtl. Kuchen (oder sonstwas  ) im Naturfreundehaus Billtalhöhe...
Die Strecke wäre so ca. 25 bis 30 km lang

@ Miss H: Das ist ganz bei Dir in der Nähe
@ Beijon: Ich kann Dich + Bike zuhause abholen


----------



## Miss H (18. August 2007)

ja dann, bis zur nächsten Meldung von Dir, Taunusschnecke.
Treffpunkt ist gut

Viel Spaß im Spessart

Miss H


----------



## beijon (18. August 2007)

Das klingt wie eine ganz schöne Runde!

Taunusschnecke: es wäre super, wenn du mich abholen könntest. Ich werde dich anrufen.

Und wegen zeit: wenn wir nicht in Hohemark fahren werden, werde ich sowieso nicht zeit für Kirche haben, so jetzt kann ich auch früher fahren.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. August 2007)

Treffen am Sonntag um 11.30 Uhr 
Parkplatz bei Ruppertshain 
(Parkplatz Landsgraben, gegenüber vom Eppenhainer Kreuz)

... falls noch jemand kommen möchte


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. August 2007)

@ Teddy24: 
Danke für die nette und gut geführte Vorspessartrunde 
Ich plädiere für eine Wiederholung ... macht Euch anderen auch sicher Spaß!


----------



## Miss H (19. August 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke,

danke für die schöne Tour auf einsamen Trails , war echt cool, schöne Landschaft, schöne Ausblicke, schöne Gespräche... 
bin total faddisch 

Miss H


----------



## Teddy24 (20. August 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ Teddy24:
> Danke für die nette und gut geführte Vorspessartrunde
> Ich plädiere für eine Wiederholung ... macht Euch anderen auch sicher Spaß!



Guten Morgen,

danke!! War schön, dass es mal geklappt hat!! Werde die Tour wie gesagt noch etwas "ausbauen"   und dann nochmal anbieten!!

LG,  schöne Woche Euch allen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. August 2007)

*Meine Planung für Samstag, 25.8.*
10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark (Abfahrt pünktlich gegen 10.30 Uhr)

Besonderheit:
*Mixed*-Tour im Taunusschnecken-Tempo  

 


Aus juristischen Gründen:
Das ist die Mitteilung meiner privaten Planung, es ist keine Veranstaltung.
Wer auch dort fahren möchte, macht dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Ich bin kein Guide und übernehme auch keinerlei Haftung.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. August 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

ich bin am Samstag dabei, freue mich schon

Gruß Antje/ Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (24. August 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

schade, dass ich Samstag keine Zeit habe. Habe mein Patenkind (2) von heute auf morgen über Nacht, weil der Papa vom Patenkind (mein Cousin) heute Geburtstag hat   Da kann er sich mit seiner Frau 'nen schönen Abend machen! Bin mal gespannt, ob es mit den zwei Kiddies gut geht, denn die Kleine hat außer bei der Oma noch nicht ohne Eltern geschlafen.

Euch ein schönes WE, bis bald


----------



## MissOldie (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

eure Frauenrunde hat mich überzeugt, mich hier anzumelden. Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz frisch, hoffe aber trotzdem noch jemanden zum gemeinsamen Biken zu finden. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Usingen. 
Meine Fitness hält sich in Grenzen, aber ich bin zäh. Auf dem Feldberg war ich noch nie. Er wird aber dieses Jahr noch fallen. Das habe ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen. 
Gibt es vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Mami, die vormittags Zeit hat? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. September 2007)

MissOldie schrieb:


> eure Frauenrunde hat mich überzeugt, mich hier anzumelden.


Super ... und Herzlich Willkommen  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz frisch, hoffe aber trotzdem noch jemanden zum gemeinsamen Biken zu finden


Also - wenn Du das auf's Alter beziehst: es ist die ganze Bandbreite von Anfang 20 bis jenseitsvonxx... vertreten  Da liegst Du sozusagen fast in der Mitte ... also doch noch nicht so ganz 'Oldie' ...  
Und klar doch  ... hier findest Du sicher nette Gesellschaft  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Meine Fitness hält sich in Grenzen, aber ich bin zäh.


Kein Problem. Meine Lungenfunktion ist z.B. recht eingeschränkt und wird nur langsam besser. Hauptsache, Du hast Spaß am Biken  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Auf dem Feldberg war ich noch nie. Er wird aber dieses Jahr noch fallen. Das habe ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen.


Dein Wunsch kann erfüllt werden ... und zusammen macht es mehr Spaß als alleine  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Mami, die vormittags Zeit hat?


Angsthase62 und ich fahren öfter auch vormittags ... je nachdem, wie es der Job "hergibt". 
Bist Du mobil (Auto/Fahrradtransportmöglichkeit)? Wir treffen uns oft an der Hohemark. Ab und zu aber auch bei Wehrheim, um eine Runde Richtung Winterstein zu drehen.

Diese Woche haben wir den Donnerstag im Auge. Meist treffen wir uns so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr. Wie sieht es denn zeitlich bei Dir aus?

Und am Samstag, 8.9. ist eine CTF in Hungen. Da fahre ich auf jeden Fall hin und das wäre auch eine nette Gelegenheit zusammen zu biken. Dazu mache aber noch ein Extra-Posting.

Bis bald...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. September 2007)

Willkommen Miss Oldie,

schön das noch jemand unsere Seite gefunden hat. Wie Sylva dir schon geantwortet hat fahren wir auch öfters mal morgens. Also die Zeit wäre nicht das größte Problem 
Am Donnerstag bin ich schon mit Sylva zum Biken verabredet. Zeit und Ort steht nur noch nicht fest. Wir laden dich herzlich ein mitzufahren. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden der mitfahren möchte???

Zeit und Ort geben wir sicher noch bekannt.

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## MissOldie (3. September 2007)

Hey, danke für die herzliche Begrüßung. 

Ausgerechnet donnerstags kann ich nicht. Dienstags, mittwochs und freitags geht bei mir ganz gut. Wobei ich immer spätestens um 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss, da ich um halb zwei zur Arbeit gehe.

Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal. 

Auto ist übrigens vorhanden.

Viele Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. September 2007)

@ MissOldie

schön zu hören das ein Auto vorhanden ist. So kann man sich mal gut verabreden falls die Strecken nicht vor der Haustüre sind.

Schade das du am Donnerstag nicht kannst. Ich denke wir werden aber sicher noch einen anderen Termin finden.
Ich komm außerdem ganz aus deiner Nähe, nur 13 KM entfernt 

Gruß Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich mal wieder aus meiner Versenkung  

Wollte mal 'ne Runde mit Euch drehen - bin aber bekannterweise auf das WE beschränkt, da die Anfahrt für unter der Woche zu weit ist!

Dieses WE ist mein Kind bei mir, aber wenn für nächstes WE (15.9.) etwas geplant ist, dann würde ich mich anschließen wollen. Werde meinen Wauzi bei der Schwimu unterbringen - hoffe ich - und dann hätte ich frei.

Also, vielleicht klappt es ja. Werde hier die Post regelmäßig lesen  

@[email protected] Hallo im Thread - bis vielleicht bald!!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MissOldie (4. September 2007)

15. September klingt gut. Mein Mann ist mit einem Freund unterwegs und mein Sohn ist von morgens bis nachmittags auf einem Wettkampf. Ich bin also frei. 

Viele Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. September 2007)

Ok - der 15.9. (= Samstag) ist auch bei mir für eine Tour vorgemerkt.  

Hat jemand bestimmte Strecken-Wünsche? 
Ich biete auch 1 Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Frankfurt an.

Übrigens: ich war heute im Bikepark Winterberg (3 Stunden Privatkurs    ... ein Gutschein dafür war bei meinem neuen Bike dabei    )
Das war absolut super  ... ganz neue Erfahrungen  ... lief prima, nur einmal bin ich fast linksseitig in eine Holzwand gedonnert ... konnte mich aber grade so fangen  
Jetzt weiß ich, was ich noch üben muss  ... danach fahr ich im  Frühjahr wieder dahin


----------



## Miss H (4. September 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke, 

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Wenn mir auch eine Fahrt mit Dir und den anderen Damen  gut tut - ich kann an dem WE nicht. Habe Chorwochenende und werde siiiiingen und an Euch denken.

LG Miss H


----------



## Teddy24 (5. September 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ok - der 15.9. (= Samstag) ist auch bei mir für eine Tour vorgemerkt.
> 
> Hat jemand bestimmte Strecken-Wünsche?
> Ich biete auch 1 Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Frankfurt an.
> ...




Hallo, guten Morgen zusammen,

Streckenvorschlag habe ich momentan keinen (vielleicht nur nicht zu weit in die entgegengesetzte Richtung von mir - ich glaube ihr anderen seid ja aus einer Ecke  ) - würde mich diesmal wieder Euch anschließen. Wäre schön, wenn's klappt!!

@[email protected] klingt ja gut - vielleicht kann ich sowas ja nächstes Jahr auch mal mitmachen!? Schaden kann es ja nie!! Bis dahin kann ich auch noch ein bischen üben!

LG


----------



## Hopi (5. September 2007)

Ihr solltet im Haderweg üben wenn Ihr vor den Zwergsprüngen keine Angst mehr habt macht auch Winterberg spaß.
Und kauft euch Fullface Helme  Nase brechen tut zwar nicht weh aber die Aluschiene ist nicht gerade der Modeschrei  
Sollte es doch KNACK machen Dr. Dudek in Neu Isenburg macht das prima wieder gerade


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. September 2007)

Es ist Mittwoch und Zeit für die Wochenend-Planung  

*Wer von den Mädels (und mitlesenden Jungs) hat Lust zur CTF nach Hungen zu fahren?*


*Samstag(!), 8. September
Start ab 10 Uhr in 35310 Hungen*


Angeboten werden 3 Strecken mit 18, 32 und 46 km Länge.
Weiter Infos auf deren Homepage: http://www.rvg-hungen.de/

Es ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber ich war letztes Jahr schon da und angenehm überrascht von der schönen Landschaft am Rande des Vogelsberg. Guten Kuchen gibt's auch  . 
Damit Ihr Euch eine Vorstellung machen könnt: Zwischen Friedberg + Laubach, über die A 45 zu erreichen.
Oder mal bei maps.google.de gucken. 

Ich fahre hin und würde mich über nette Gesellschaft sehr freuen  
Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Frankfurt biete ich auch wieder an.


----------



## MissOldie (5. September 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke

Sorry, ich kann nicht. Mein Sohn hat Geburtstag und würde es mir wohl übel nehmen, wenn ich mich verdrücken würde.

Gruß, MissOldie


----------



## bannerich (6. September 2007)

hallo mädels,

ich (w35) bin neu im forum und suche weibliche artgenossen zum biken. ich mache das schon eine ganze weile, ohne allerdings technisch ein ass zu sein. wenn ihr noch weitere weibliche gesellschaft braucht, freu ich mich!

am samstag gehts bei mir leider nicht, aber nächstes WE wäre perfekt.

viele grüße,
bannerich


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. September 2007)

bannerich schrieb:


> ich (w35) bin neu im forum und suche weibliche artgenossen zum biken.


Herzlich Willkommen hier, bannerich   
Da komm ich von unserer Runde um den Judenkopf zurück (sehr nettes Gelände, da muss ich/sollten wir mal wieder öfter hin ... irgendwie ist das etwas aus meinem Blickfeld geraten) und was sehe ich: Die zweite Neue in drei Tagen ...  Da soll mal jemand sagen, der Herbstanfang wäre nicht schön ...   



bannerich schrieb:


> ich mache das schon eine ganze weile, ohne allerdings technisch ein Ass zu sein.


Ein Ass ist keine von uns. Aber das ist egal, Hauptsache ist Spaß haben   



bannerich schrieb:


> wenn ihr noch weitere weibliche gesellschaft braucht, freu ich mich!


Aber immer ... es ist doch zeitlich schwierig Viele unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Je mehr Mädels hier sind, desto größer ist die Chance zu einem Termin eine Gruppe von mehr als zwei  oder drei zusammenzukriegen   



bannerich schrieb:


> am samstag gehts bei mir leider nicht, aber nächstes WE wäre perfekt.


Wir diskutieren grade per mail die Gegend/Strecke für Samstag, 15.9. Bist Du mobil mit Biketransport? Ansonsten versteigere ich immer meistbietend meinen 2. Platz für Frau + Rad im Auto    

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (7. September 2007)

Hallo Mädels , rafft Euch auf!

morgen CTF Hungen, siehe Eintrag von Taunusschnecke vorherige Seite

ich bin dabei  freue mich drauf 

Miss H


----------



## bannerich (9. September 2007)

hallo taunusschnecke, 

super, nächstes wochenende komme ich mit! freue mich! die anfahrt ist kein problem. sagt einfach bescheid wann und wo.

viele grüße,
bannerich


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. September 2007)

Guten morgen,

na wie war eure Tour in Hungen???  So schön anstrengend wie bei uns im Taunus   
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber zur Zeit  könnte der Tag 48 Stunden haben.
Wie sieht es bei euch denn so am Freitag früh aus ???

Hätte einen vormittag zum Biken übrig. Meldet euch mal

Gruß Angsthase62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. September 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Na wie war eure Tour in Hungen???    So schön anstrengend wie bei uns im Taunus


Neee ... war gar nicht anstrengend  . Das ist eine ca. 48-km-Strecke in sanft hügeliger Landschaft, wunderschön für's Auge und sehr akzeptable Anstiege, die sich wunderbar easy wieder abfahren lassen ... einfach laufen lassen und genießen ...



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch denn so am Freitag früh aus ??? Hätte einen Vormittag zum Biken übrig.


Ok, hier ist meine Planung für diese Woche:

Freitag, 15.9. um 9.00 Uhr  
bei 61273 Wehrheim
am Parkplatz vor dem Sportplatz, der ist am Waldrand an der Usinger Straße

und:

Samstag, 15.9. um 11.00 Uhr  
am Parkplatz Hohemark Waldrand gegenüber der Internationalen Schule.

Aus juristischen Gründen:
Das ist die Mitteilung meiner privaten Planung, es sind keine Veranstaltungen.
Wer auch dort fahren möchte, macht dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Ich übernehme weder Guide-Funktion noch irgendeine Haftung.


CU


----------



## Teddy24 (11. September 2007)

Hallihallo zusammen,

also ich bin am Samstag (15.09.) auch dabei    Freu mich schon!!

LG


----------



## beijon (11. September 2007)

Hallo allezusammen!

Ich komme vielleicht auch am Samstag, es wäre toll mit euch zu fahren


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. September 2007)

Grüß Gott ihr Mädels,

ich bin am Freitag dabei, fahre am Samstag mit meinem Mann zur ifma nach Köln. Würde so gerne mal wieder mit mehreren Mädels biken, aber alles geht leider nicht

Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (14. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

freue mich schon auf morgen   . Bin dann ab ca. 15-16.00 offline. Hoffe dass es dabei bleibt. Falls nicht @[email protected] Du hast ja meine Telefonnummer - am besten Handy, bin nachher noch unterwegs und morgen früh auch schon zeitig, da ich erst noch meinen Wauzi wegbringen muss!!

Bis morgen dann
LG


----------



## Miss H (14. September 2007)

Viel Spaß Euch am Wochenende, was immer Ihr tun werdet.

Ich könnte meine OP an der Schulter auf den 01.10. vorziehen, dann fällt aber der schöne Herbst für mich aus -  4 - 6 Monate falle ich aus     
Die Alternative ist der 22.11. mit "ein wenig" Schmerzen bis dahin, aber mit Taunusschnecke und ein wenig Zähne zusammenbeißen würde ich das aushalten und danach ebenso 4 - 6 Monate ausfallen - alles Kacke.  
Sagt mir mal Eure Meinung   , medizinisch gibt es keine Dringlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Euch am Wochenende, was immer Ihr tun werdet.
> 
> Ich könnte meine OP an der Schulter auf den 01.10. vorziehen, dann fällt aber der schöne Herbst für mich aus -  4 - 6 Monate falle ich aus
> Die Alternative ist der 22.11. mit "ein wenig" Schmerzen bis dahin, aber mit Taunusschnecke und ein wenig Zähne zusammenbeißen würde ich das aushalten und danach ebenso 4 - 6 Monate ausfallen - alles Kacke.
> Sagt mir mal Eure Meinung   , medizinisch gibt es keine Dringlichkeit.



*@ Miss H*
Ich bin bestürzt: sooo lange kein Sport/Biken???   Das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten    .
Also ich tendiere zum späteren Termin. Der Herbst ist doch meist noch sehr schön (und ein wenig Egoismus ist auch dabei  )
Da müssen wir nochmal drüber reden.

*@ all*
Möchte jemand - ggf. auch mixed (Bernd, wie sieht es bei Dir aus?) - morgen, Sonntag, 16.9. etwas unternehmen?
Das Wetter ist zu schön um in der Stube zu hocken ... bitte meldet Euch hier oder per PN, Telefon etc. 
Ich bin heute nachmittag wieder da.


----------



## Miss H (15. September 2007)

Ich bin mal wieder chormäßig "belegt"
Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß bei allen Aktivitäten


----------



## Teddy24 (17. September 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

war sehr schön am Samstag!! Der befürchtete Muskelkater ist jedoch zum Glück ausgeblieben!!  @[email protected] wirklich gut gemischte Tour !!

Bis bald


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. September 2007)

auch guten morgen,

konnte leider am Samstag nicht mitfahren 
aber in Köln war es nicht minder anstrengend, 6 Std. ifma schlaucht auch 

Es kommen hoffentlich wieder andere Zeiten an denen ich dann Samstag auch mal wieder mit euch fahren kann. War doch immer eine schöne Runde.
Ab November sieht es bei mir wieder besser aus. Gell wir Mädels machen doch keine Winterpause  Wir sind doch hart im Nehmen  

Wie es bei mir diese Woche aussieht  mit dem Biken weiß ich noch nicht, 
werde mich aber noch mal melden.

Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. September 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Ab November sieht es bei mir wieder besser aus. Gell wir Mädels machen doch keine Winterpause.  Wir sind doch hart im Nehmen


Aber sicher sind wir das!   :  Winterpause gibt's nur zwangsweise ...   
Langsam machen sich einige im Forum schon Gedanken um den Winterpokal  

Wer den nicht kennt: hier ist der Thread vom letzten Jahr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245366
Der Start des 6. IBC Winterpokals 2007/2008 wird am 05. November 2007 sein, Ende ist am 30. März 2008.
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir ein Frauenrunden-Team zusammenkriegen  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Es kommen hoffentlich wieder andere Zeiten an denen ich dann Samstag auch mal wieder mit euch fahren kann.


Ja ... war wieder mal ein seeehr nettes Wochenende  
Und wer gestern nicht dabei war, hat etwas versäumt: zuerst haben wir einen "neuen" Trail unterhalb vom Rabenstein (Judenkopf-Seite von Eppstein) entdeckt, danach angefangen einen von allen (auch Reiter + Wanderer) "vergessenen" Trail unterhalb vom Kalteborn wieder befahrbar zu machen   ... die Strecke dahin war nicht anstrengend genug ... wir hatten noch zuviel Kraft  
Da sind vor etlichen Jahren einige Bäume umgestürzt, haben den Weg unpassierbar gemacht und niemand hat sich darum gekümmert. Ohne Axt, Sage o.ä haben wir die Bäume zwar nicht beseitigen können, aber Bäumchen, Äste, Zweige + Brennesseln so traktiert  , dass man jetzt wenigstens durchkommt  
Irgendwann demnächst könnte man da mit etwas Material noch mehr machen   ... der Weg lohnt sich schon 



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> aber in Köln war es nicht minder anstrengend, 6 Std. ifma schlaucht auch


Das glaub ich ... gibt es etwas Interessantes von dort zu berichten?



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie es bei mir diese Woche aussieht mit dem Biken weiß ich noch nicht


Ich bin diese Woche und das kommende Wochenende hier.
Danach fahre ich ab 26. mal wieder in Urlaub (nicht ohne Bike natürlich  ) ...

Eine schöne Woche für alle


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. September 2007)

an alle

am Donnerstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit zum Biken. 
Mein Bike war heute in der Werkstatt, war doch einiges zu machen 
aber nun kann es wieder los gehen, also meldet euch mal 

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (18. September 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@[email protected] kannst Du mir mal Deine Daten vom Samstag schicken?? Ich muss mich dringend mal mit meinem Tacho beschäftigen  

Was ist denn das für ein Wetter draußen  

Wie war das mit 'nem WP-Team??   Noch bin ich motiviert - in meiner begrenzten Freizeit!

Bis bald


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. September 2007)

Mahlzeit,

auch ich bin motiviert für das WP-Team, kriegen wir genug Mädels zusammen  Ich denke doch.

Wie sieht es aus mit Donnerstag??? es hat sich noch niemand gemeldet.

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. September 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> am Donnerstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit zum Biken ... also meldet euch mal


  ich melde mich ... kann auch am Donnerstag  



Teddy24 schrieb:


> war sehr schön am Samstag!!  @[email protected] wirklich gut gemischte Tour !!


  Danke für das Kompliment ... ja, war sehr nett zusammen  



Teddy24 schrieb:


> @[email protected] kannst Du mir mal Deine Daten vom Samstag schicken??


Sie kommen nachher per PN  



Teddy24 schrieb:


> Wie war das mit 'nem WP-Team??   Noch bin ich motiviert - in meiner begrenzten Freizeit!


Also ... ich habe im letzten Winter zum ersten Mal daran teilgenommen. Da ich aber neu war, kannte ich niemand und war in einem Team, in dem wir nie zusammen gefahren sind  
Jetzt würde ich gerne wieder meine Winter-Motivation durch die Teilnahme am "Winterpokal" stärken und gerne in einem Team sein, in dem wir auch im Winter mal zusammen fahren. Daher möchte ich selbst ein Team gründen - idealerweise natürlich mit Frauen hier aus der Runde.
Wen es nicht stört bzw. wer sich nicht genötigt fühlt, dass ich mein Ziel recht hoch stecke, ist herzlich eingeladen. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich 707 Punkte, da ich fast jeden Tag etwas gemacht habe. Das möchte ich mindestens auch diesen Winter erreichen   

Ihr könnt Euch alle ja schon mal Gedanken dazu machen  ...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. September 2007)

Morgen, Donnerstag 20.9.

*Um 11 Uhr Parkplatz Hohemark?*


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. September 2007)

Mahlzeit,
@ Taunusschnecke

der Termin, Ort und Uhrzeit ok

Bis morgen "früh"  

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Miss H (19. September 2007)

ich komme auch mit  

Freu mich, mal Angsthase kennen zu lernen.  
Wie lange fahrt Ihr? Ich bin schon wieder ein wenig waghalsiger.
Ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit. 

bis dann 
Heidrun


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. September 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Bis morgen "früh"


 Alles klar  



Miss H schrieb:


> ich komme auch mit


Ja super  



Miss H schrieb:


> Wie lange fahrt Ihr? ... Ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit.


Hm ... keine Ahnung ... auch je nach Lust und Kondition ...
ich werde mal ein paar verschiedene Karten für Strecken einpacken.

Du kennst den Parkplatz??
Wenn nicht genau, dann schau mal auf Seite 12 hier im Thread. Da ist alles beschrieben. Von Westen her fährst Du wohl über Königstein und dann die B 455 an Kronberg vorbei nach Oberusel. Ich mache auch mein Handy an.


----------



## Miss H (19. September 2007)

ja, ich kenne den Parkplatz


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. September 2007)

Prima Miss H , freue mich auch dich mal kennen zu lernen.

Bis morgen " früh " 

Gruß Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. September 2007)

@ MissH und Taunusschnecke

war eine tolle Ausfahrt heute, mal sehen wann es mal wieder klappt mit einer Erkundungstour im Taunus.

War vorhin noch mal ne Stunde joggen und ab jetzt heißt es EXTEMLIEGEN auf dem Sofa.

Bis bald Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (20. September 2007)

@Taunusschnecke und Angsthase 62,

ich bin so gut gelaunt zurückgekommen, dass ich mich gleich ans Putzen gemacht habe...Danke Euch beiden.

Ja, und hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. September 2007)

moin, moin ...

@Angsthase 62 und Miss H:
Danke für die Blumen   ... jaa, war wieder mal supergut  

Meine Planung für das Wochenende:
Das Wetter soll nochmal sehr schön werden, deshalb möchte ich an beiden Tagen was machen.

Samstag: 
da geht "menschenmäßig" noch was rund um die Hohemark. Also werde ich dort starten - ca. 10.30 bis 11 Uhr, dann dürfte auch noch ein Parkplatz frei sein.

Sonntag:
Fahre ich wieder eine "Judenkopfrunde" (ohne Trailbereinigung)   ab P+R-Parkplatz Bahnhof Lorsbach - ca. 11 Uhr.

CU


----------



## Miss H (21. September 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> moin, moin ...
> 
> @Angsthase 62 und Miss H:
> Danke für die Blumen   ... jaa, war wieder mal supergut
> ...



sehr verlockend das Angebot für So 

vielleicht komme ich und bringe noch eine Neue mit, wenn es mit dem Odenwald nichts wird


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

na habt ihr alle ausgeschlafen??
Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los 

@ Sylva
    viel Spaß in Berlin und noch einen schönen Urlaub, melde dich mal wieder    wenn du da bist. Wie waren eure Aktiviäten mit dem Bike am Wochenende?
Bin am Samstag meine 2:30 Stunden gelaufen und am Sonntag früh nochmal schnell 27 km mit meiem Mann und Bike. 

Wer von euch hat Zeit und Lust Freitag früh am 28.9. zu Biken??
Bitte PN zu mir

Grüße Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (25. September 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ja Antje, irgendwie ist es sehr still hier!! 

@[email protected] bin die Strecke nochmal mit meinem Mann gefahren und weiß jetzt, wo ich uns falsch gelotst habe   Aaalso, mal schauen, wie es die nächsten Wochenenden aussieht und vielleicht können wir ja dann das nochmal wiederholen - gerne natürlich auch mit mehr Beteiligten!!  

Wie meine Zeit bis dahin aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich lese hier immer mit und werde mich evtl. mal einklinken!!

Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. September 2007)

@ All
ich verabschiede mich mal wieder in den Urlaub...   
ich melde mich, sobald ich zurück bin. Das wird spätesten zur *CTF in Neu-Anspach am Sonntag, 7. Oktober *sein. Ich hoffe, von Euch fährt noch jemand mit  Drei Strecken stehen zur Auswahl: 24, 40 oder 50 km
Start und Ziel: Am Feldberg-Center direkt neben dem Bürgerhaus Neu-Anspach. Die Anfahrt ist ausgeschildert. 
Startzeit: ab 8.00 - 10:00 Uhr 


@ Angsthase 62 
Bei dem Laufprogramm mußt Du ja bald total fit für Frankfurt sein  
Danke - Berlin und Fläming wird bestimmt gut ... Hauptsache es regnet nicht ununterbrochen. Das letzte Wochenende war bikemäßig Spitze ... leider wohl aber das letzte sonnig-warme  


@ Teddy24
Gerne bin ich bei einer Wiederholung der Tour dabei  

CU


----------



## Miss H (26. September 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke,

erhol dich gut und vergiß uns nicht


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. September 2007)

@ all

sch..... Wetter. So wird das morgen nichts mit biken.  
Mal sehen wie das Wetter nächste Woche wird  - vielleicht geht dann was.

Die CTF in Anspach ist sehr schön von der Strecke her, kann ich jedem empfehlen, wenn man Glück hat und es regnet den Tag vorher nicht ist vielleicht auch noch die Markierung auf den Wegen zu sehen. Letztes Jahr war es eher eine Spurensuche 

Wünsche euch ein schönes WE 

Angsthase 62


----------



## Miss H (27. September 2007)

Hi Angsthase 62,
ich würde am So. mit nach Ansbach kommen.

Wir könnten uns ja zusammen tun.
Ich schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Tel.-Nr.

Miss H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. September 2007)

@ all

zur Info:

die CTF in Neu-Anspach findet am 7. Oktober statt.
Startzeit ist von 8 - 10 Uhr am Feldbergcenter.
Es gibt Strecken von 23, 36 und 50 KM.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MissOldie (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Leider hatte ich in den letzten Wochen ziemlich viel um die Ohren, so dass meine Zeit immer nur für spontane kurze Touren gereicht hat.

Eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag die CTF mitfahren, aber mein Arzt hat mir heute davon abgeraten.  Ich bekomme momentan kaum noch Luft und mein Puls steigt bei der geringsten Belastung ins Unermässliche. Das muss erst abgeklärt werden. 

So long.
Viele Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Sunny002 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

ich bin ein TOTALER NEWBEE und habe heute dieses Forum entdeckt und mir gedacht, da sag ich dcoh mal HALLO!

ICh würde mich freuen, schon bald mal bei einer Tour dabei zu sein. Bin jetzt kein wirklich geübte Mountainbikerin aber unsportlich bin ich auf keine Fall.

Aber alleine zu fahren finde ich nicht so spannend.

Würde mich über ANtworten Freuen.


lg


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Oktober 2007)

@ all,

guten morgen !!

Also morgen früh um 9 Uhr treffen wer möchte CTF Neu Anspach vor dem Feldbergcenter am Start

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Oktober 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Also morgen früh um 9 Uhr treffen wer möchte CTF Neu Anspach vor dem Feldbergcenter am Start



Hi @ all ... ich bin wieder zurück und komme morgen auch um 9 Uhr   




Sunny002 schrieb:


> ich bin ein TOTALER NEWBEE und habe heute dieses Forum entdeckt und mir gedacht, da sag ich doch mal HALLO!


Hi Sunny002 ... Hallo zurück und herzlich Willkommen hier  



Sunny002 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, schon bald mal bei einer Tour dabei zu sein. Bin jetzt kein wirklich geübte Mountainbikerin aber unsportlich bin ich auf keine Fall.


Im Winterhalbjahr sind die Touren sicher nicht sehr spektakulär und zum Üben gut geeignet. Und eine Super-Fahrtechnik beherrscht auch keine von uns  
Fahr einfach mal mit ... wie wär's z.B. am Sonntag bei der CTF?? Ansonsten ... wann hast Du denn Zeit und bist Du mobil? Oft treffen wir uns an der Hohemark, im Winterhalbjahr ist aber auch wieder mal der "Rodgau-Rundweg" dran ...




MissOldie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag die CTF mitfahren, aber mein Arzt hat mir heute davon abgeraten.  Ich bekomme momentan kaum noch Luft und mein Puls steigt bei der geringsten Belastung ins Unermässliche. Das muss erst abgeklärt werden.



Hi MissOldie ... schön, dass Du Dich wieder gemeldet hast ... weniger schön, was der Arzt gesagt hat  
Hoffentlich ist es nichts Ernstes ... auf alle Fälle gute Besserung  
Und melde Dich doch wie's bei Dir weitergeht!


----------



## MissOldie (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ all,

ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß bei der CTF. Ich denke an euch. Mir kommen die Tränen, wenn ich dieses geniale Wetter sehe und nicht aufs Bike kann. Fahrt bitte eine Runde für mich mit. 

@ Taunusschnecke

Schön, dass du wieder da bist. Wie war der Urlaub?

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo MissOldie,

auch von mit gute Besserung damit du bald wieder mit uns fahren kannst. 

Werde morgen eine kleine Runde für dichmitfahren 

Gruß Angsthase62 Antje


----------



## Miss H (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ all,
bin gestern nach 5 Tagen MTB aus der Pfalz zurück gekommen,

'Mehr Kino geht nicht'  !!!!!!!!!!

- das ist schlichtweg das Paradies für MTB-ler, deshalb ist mein Bike noch nicht mal ausgepackt.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habe eine gute Tour heute.

Lieste Grüße von Miss H


----------



## caroka (7. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> bin gestern nach 5 Tagen MTB aus der Pfalz zurück gekommen,
> 
> 'Mehr Kino geht nicht'  !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



@Miss H

ich war auch schon in der Pfalz  und mir gefällt es dort auch sehr gut. 
Vllt. verschlägt es uns ja mal ein verlängertes WE dorthin.


----------



## MissOldie (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Miss H,

ich habe in der Herbst-Sonderausgabe von Mountainbike schon über die Pfalz gelesen und war ganz begeistert. Gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit muss es ein Traum sein. Ich stecke noch in den Kinderschuhen, was das Biken betrifft, aber irgendwann schaue ich über meinen Tellerrand hinaus.  

Hallo @ all,

wie war die CTF gestern? Euch müssen ständig die Ohren geklingelt haben, so oft wie ich an euch gedacht habe.  Bei dem Kaiserwetter muss es doch gigantisch gewesen sein, oder? 

Viele Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. Oktober 2007)

MissOldie schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke
> Schön, dass du wieder da bist. Wie war der Urlaub?


Sehr nett ... und das Wetter sehr "durchwachsen"   
Wir sind einmal ziemlich in den Regen gekommen und mit den Rennrädern ist das nicht so ein Vergnügen  
Bei meinem hört es sich jetzt an, als hätte ich ein Quietsche-Entchen dabei  ... ich glaube, im Frühjahr braucht es eine Generalüberholung oder Verjüngungskur ...

Aber ansonsten kann man in Brandenburg sehr schön Straße fahren. Nicht viel Verkehr, schöne Alleen, weite Sicht...
Nur den "Gurken-Radweg" im Spreewald sollte man nicht versuchen mit dem Rennrad zu fahren. Teilweise ein übles Gehoppel  ... und ich dachte, der sei komplett asphaltiert und wollte mal 'ne Sightseeing-Tour machen.




Miss H schrieb:


> bin gestern nach 5 Tagen MTB aus der Pfalz zurück gekommen,
> - das ist schlichtweg das Paradies für MTB-ler,



Da wollte ich auch schon mal hin ... aber ich lande doch immer wieder hinter der Grenze ... Elsaß und Lothringen sind einfach meine "Traumreviere"...




MissOldie schrieb:


> wie war die CTF gestern? Euch müssen ständig die Ohren geklingelt haben, so oft wie ich an euch gedacht habe.  Bei dem Kaiserwetter muss es doch gigantisch gewesen sein, oder?


Aahh - Du warst das in meinen Ohren?  Ja, es war sehr nett ... und es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht, mal wieder mit über Fünf...  (ach, ich laß die Zahl im öffentlichen Forum doch lieber weg  ) Sachen durch die Heide zu rauschen    ... natürlich nur, solange keine Fußgänger in Sicht waren   Na ja, die meisten wissen ja, dass ich gerne schnell bergab fahre   

Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein konntest. Aber nächstes Jahr gibt es diese Veranstaltung wieder. Und wahrscheinlich auf derselben Strecke. Auch die Kuchenstückchen unterwegs waren lecker und entschädigten dafür, dass der Vorrat im Ziel äußerst schnell weg war 

Gib Laut, wenn Du die Ursache für deinen Puls kennst bzw. wieder biken darfst. 
Bis dann...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Oktober 2007)

Langsam machen sich einige im Forum schon Gedanken um den *Winterpokal*  . Ich auch ... und ich möchte gerne ein *Team* aus der *Frauenrunde* zusammenstellen  
Zusammen fahren und dabei Punkte sammeln macht viel mehr Spaß als alleine rumzugurken oder abzuhängen.

Mir hat die Teilnahme im letzten Winter sehr viel gebracht: Motivation + Spaß statt mißmutigem Rumhängen ... auch an nebligen, dunklen oder sonstwie üblen Tagen ... und ein gutes Plus an Kondition für die Sommersaison  

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?
Z.B. Angsthase 62, Teddy24, Miss H (was ist mit der antehenden OP?), MissQuax, MissOldie und alle anderen ...

Wer den Winterpokal nicht kennt: Es ist ein rein virtuelles Spiel, das nur der eigenen Motivation, Spaß + Kondition in den Wintermonaten dient.

Hier ist der Thread vom letzten Jahr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245366
Schaut da mal rein.

Der Start des 6. IBC Winterpokals 2007/2008 wird am 05. November 2007 sein, Ende ist am 30. März 2008.

Und *wenn Ihr keine Lust dazu habt* - dann schreibt doch bitte hier, dass Ihr nicht mitmachen wollt. 
In dem Fall würde ich ein *gemischtes Team* machen und so ausschreiben. 

Hinweis für die mitlesenden Nicht-Mädels: Ihr könnt ja schon mal überlegen, ob Ihr auf die "Team-Warteliste" wollt  

PS:
Einen Teamnamen brauchen wir auch noch. Ich schlage der Einfachheit halber erstmal "Frauenrunde" vor. Wer hat bessere Vorschläge? Immer her damit ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> PS:
> Einen Teamnamen brauchen wir auch noch. Ich schlage der Einfachheit halber erstmal "Frauenrunde" vor. Wer hat bessere Vorschläge? Immer her damit ...



Taunusgrazien?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Miss H (was ist mit der antehenden OP?), :



Habe einen neuen Termin: 08.11. in Offenbach.
Danach gleich Krankengymnastik und kein Ruhigstellen, Der Arzt sagt, nach einer Woche wären die Schmerzen vorbei - ich gebe mal ein paar Wochen dazu.

Man sieht sich, bin über das WE in Nürnberg bei meiner Mutter.

Liebste Grüße von Miss H


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Taunusgrazien?



oder "Taunusgazellen"


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> oder "Taunusgazellen"



"Taunusgazellen"  birgt Verwechslungsgefahr:
www.taunusgazellen.de

An dem Namen haben die anderen ältere Rechte ... und auch unter diesem Teamnamen z.B. beim MTB Marathon Kiedrich 2005 teilgenommen.

PS: Es gibt auch im Forum ein Mitglied namens Taunusgazelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Oktober 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke,  gerne mache ich da mit beim Winterpokal, den Vorschlag von wahltho mit dem Namen find ich gut. Er kennt uns ja nicht 

Sonntag die CTF war sehr schön, hast du dich vom Frust keinen Kuchen zu bekommen erholt??


@ MissH
    viel Glück für deine OP und vielleicht dauert es ja doch nicht so lange wie  du befürchtest.

Euch ein schönes WE

Gruß Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Oktober 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke,  gerne mache ich da mit beim Winterpokal, den Vorschlag von wahltho mit dem Namen find ich gut. Er kennt uns ja nicht
> 
> Sonntag die CTF war sehr schön, hast du dich vom Frust keinen Kuchen zu bekommen erholt??
> 
> ...



*Sehr schön  ... dann hätten wir also schon 2 im Team:*

Angsthase 62
Taunusschnecke


Zum Teamnamen stelle ich meine Bedenken zur Diskussion.

Ach ja, ich habe mich inzwischen mit anderem Kuchen getröstet  

@ Miss H:
Das hört sich so schon wesentlich besser an!  
Deutet das auch auf Deine Teilnahme am Winterpokal bzw. Team hin?


----------



## crazymtb (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen  

Da will ich doch auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen ...
Bin jetzt endlich in der richtigen Reha gelandet und hoffe, dass es somit nun stetig aufwärts geht mit meiner Schulterverletzung bzw. mit der Beweglichkeit.
Natürlich bin ich auch am Winterpokal   interessiert, auch wenn ich da höchstwahrscheinlich nur durch Indoorbereich dazu beitragen kann.
Wie wär es denn mit MTBiklergrazien   ?

@Miss H
_>Habe einen neuen Termin: 08.11. in Offenbach.
Danach gleich Krankengymnastik und kein Ruhigstellen, Der Arzt sagt, nach einer Woche wären die Schmerzen vorbei - ich gebe mal ein paar Wochen dazu.<_
Mmh!?
Nicht Ruhigstellen ist schon mal gut, denn wie du ja weißt ist nach kurzer Ruhigstellung der Arm schon steif. Hat der Arzt in Offenbach jetzt was anderes vor mit OP? Mit der Schmerzvorhersage, wäre ich vorsichtig. Zeit wirst du auf jedenfall dazu brauchen. Schau dich auf jedenfall nach einer gescheiten Reha um!!! Das ist mitunter das A und O.
Drück dir die Daumen  

Liebe Grüße
Crazymtb


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

@crazymtb

Das hat sich mit Deiner Verletzung ja ganz schön lange hingezogen.


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Mmh!?
> Nicht Ruhigstellen ist schon mal gut, denn wie du ja weißt ist nach kurzer Ruhigstellung der Arm schon steif. Hat der Arzt in Offenbach jetzt was anderes vor mit OP? Mit der Schmerzvorhersage, wäre ich vorsichtig. Zeit wirst du auf jedenfall dazu brauchen. Schau dich auf jedenfall nach einer gescheiten Reha um!!! Das ist mitunter das A und O.
> Drück dir die Daumen  :




Nein, hat er nicht, er hat gesagt, dass ich sehr gute Heilungschancen habe, da das nichts Ungewöhnliches sei, was ich habe.
Eine gute Reha habe ich auch - ich gehs jetzt locker an.

Gehts bei Dir bergauf?

Mein Pfalzurlaub war sehr schön - tolles Wetter und gute Touren.

Liebste Grüße von Miss H


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ Miss H:
> Das hört sich so schon wesentlich besser an!
> Deutet das auch auf Deine Teilnahme am Winterpokal bzw. Team hin?



Hallo Taunusschnecke, wir verlieren uns aus den Augen    

ob ich an dem Winterpokal teilnehmen kann, weiß noch nicht, ich werde versuchen, so aktiv wie es mir möglich ist zu sein.   

Liebst Grüße von Miss H


----------



## Teddy24 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hey, klingt doch echt gut mit dem Winterpokal!! Ich kenn's von meinem Mann und der konnte sich damit auch ganz gut im Winter motivieren!! Also ich bin dabei!! Weiß zwar noch nicht, wieviel Punkte ich beisteuern kann, aber ich versuch's!   Hmmm, einen Namen muss ich nochmal nachdenken, Frauenrunde klingt 'n bischen konservativ   mal schauen, was mir über's WE einfällt!! Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE

Bis bald


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Namen für den Winterpokal - meine Ideen

Frauenrunde klingt nach nix  

Crasy Girls
Bikeweiber
Taunushexen

die Bikegöttinnen oder nur die Göttinnen

Silva's Trupp

oder - mir fällt sicher noch mehr ein

Ich geh erst mal ne Runde Biken  

Liebste Grüße von Miss H


----------



## MissOldie (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

prinzipiell würde ich schon gerne mitmachen, aber ich kann frühestens Ende nächster Woche sagen, wie es bei mir weiter geht. Es stehen noch diverse Untersuchungen an. Bis dahin ist jeglicher Sport für mich erst einmal gestrichen.  

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Oktober 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Bin jetzt endlich in der richtigen Reha gelandet und hoffe, dass es somit nun stetig aufwärts geht mit meiner Schulterverletzung bzw. mit der Beweglichkeit.:


Prima, ich wünsch' Dir weiterhin gute + schnelle Besserung  



crazymtb schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich auch am Winterpokal   interessiert, auch wenn ich da höchstwahrscheinlich nur durch Indoorbereich dazu beitragen kann.:


Schön, wenn du mitmachst. Ob nur Indoorbereich oder sonst was ... das ist doch völlig egal. Hauptsache Dir bringt das Dabeisein im Team Motivation und Spaß  
Für mich war das Team im letzten Jahr mehr Ansporn, als wenn ich nur alleine gewesen wäre ...  auch wenn wir nur ein virtuelles Team waren und nie zusammen gefahren sind  





Teddy24 schrieb:


> ! Also ich bin dabei!! Weiß zwar noch nicht, wieviel Punkte ich beisteuern kann, aber ich versuch's!


Super, dass Du dabei bist   
Die Punktzahl ist doch egal ... Hauptsache Dich stört es nicht, dass ich wieder die 700er-Marke im Visier habe   





MissOldie schrieb:


> prinzipiell würde ich schon gerne mitmachen, aber ich kann frühestens Ende nächster Woche sagen, wie es bei mir weiter geht.


Ja klar doch - es muss nicht morgen sein ... ich denke so Ende Oktober formieren sich die Teams.



MissOldie schrieb:


> Es stehen noch diverse Untersuchungen an. Bis dahin ist jeglicher Sport für mich erst einmal gestrichen.


Oh je ...  dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Untersuchungen keine allzu negativen Ergebnisse bringen. Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Wenn das generelle Sportverbot aufgehoben wird und Du klarer siehst, dann sehen wir weiter.





Miss H schrieb:


> er hat gesagt, dass ich sehr gute Heilungschancen habe, da das nichts Ungewöhnliches sei, was ich habe. Eine gute Reha habe ich auch - ich gehs jetzt locker an.


Super   ... es war wohl doch gut, nicht nur *eine *Ärztemeinung zu hören...
Und es ist jetzt nicht mehr die Rede von 4-6 Monaten Pause? Das wäre klasse!



*@all
Das Interesse ist ja recht groß    
Ein Team kann maximal aus 5 Leuten bestehen. Evtl. ergeben sich sogar 2 Teams hier?

Da habt ihr ja schon eine Menge möglicher Teamnamen zusammengetragen. Ich versuche das mal zusammenzufassen:*

- MTBiklergrazien
- Crasy Girls
- Bikeweiber
- Taunushexen
- die Bikegöttinnen oder nur 
- die Göttinnen

Habe ich etwas übersehen?

Von den bisherigen Vorschlägen würde ich
"Taunushexen" favorisieren.

Allerdings würde ich nicht unbedingt den Taunus in den Namen einbeziehen (einige kommen nicht aus dem Taunus).

Wie wäre es mit:
- Winterhexen

oder einfach:
- 5CG4WP (Five crazy girls for Winterpokal, da ein Team aus 5 Leuten besteht).
Ich bin z.Zt. nicht sehr kreativ. Gibt es weitere Vorschläge?

*Was meint Ihr???*


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Winterhexen
> 
> 
> - 5CG4WP :



das erste ist   

das zweite ist zu schwierig


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Da will ich doch auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen ...
> Bin jetzt endlich in der richtigen Reha gelandet und hoffe, dass es somit nun stetig aufwärts geht mit meiner Schulterverletzung bzw. mit der Beweglichkeit.
> ...



Danke für die Anteilnahme  

Ich drück Dir auch die Daumen   
Du bist wesentlich schwerer verletzt als ich. Also gute Besserung

Ich wollte Dich mal besuchen, wenn ich dann auch halbseitig nicht kann, verabreden wir uns mal - versprochen


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Leider hatte ich in den letzten Wochen ziemlich viel um die Ohren, so dass meine Zeit immer nur für spontane kurze Touren gereicht hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo MissOldie,

auch Dir alles Gute und gute Besserung, da ist ja so ein Sehnenanriß was Vernünftigeres, als das, was Du hast, was keiner so richtig deuten kann.

Na, jedenfalls drücke ich Dir die Daumen   , dass Du einen fähigen Fachmann für dein Problem findest.
Das ist ja immer so eine Sache mit den Ärzten.

Als hier das zweite mal wegen anhaltender Schmerzen bei dem Dr. R. (Orthopäde - vorsicht, ja nicht zu dem!) in Kelkheim war - ja das kann ich ruhig masl sagen - da hat er mich fast aus der Praxis geworfen, ich hätte nichts und ich solle nicht so tun. 

Dann hat das MRT den Befund erbracht. Ich wäre dem Mann am liebsten an die Gurgel gesprungen. Eigentlich müßte man das der kassenärztlichen Vereinigung melden - könnte mich heute noch darüber UFRECHEN   

na, das nur mal am Rande

also, alles Gute für Dich


----------



## crazymtb (16. Oktober 2007)

@Taunusschnecke
Also Winterhexen wäre da doch sofort mein Favorit  

@Miss H
Danke für deine Genesungsgrüße  
Frage mal in meinem neuen Rehazentrum nach was die zum zeitlichen Heilungsablauf bei deiner Sache sagen. Ich denk schon, dass du da mit 2-3 Monate Pause aufm MTB rechnen musst  

Grüße @ALL  
Crazymtb


----------



## Teddy24 (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

leider hält sich meine Kreativität momentan in Grenzen  , sodass ich den "Winterhexen" auch zustimmen würde!!  

Nu wird's ja langsam richtig kalt und da kann man Motivation gebrauchen!!  

Bis bald
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen,

auch meine Meinung, Winterhexen ist gut  

Sagt mir doch wenn das Team steht. Muß mich zur Zeit  etwas ausklinken, bin aber nach dem Ffm.Marathon hoffentlich bald wieder zu Taten auf dem Bike bereit

Gruß Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Oktober 2007)

Ok, da alle bisher "Winterhexen" favorisieren, werde ich dies als Teamname mal im Auge behalten.
Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende ... Sonntag ... evtl. auch Samstag ... zu biken?
Es soll ja jetzt kälter werden ... eine kleine Einstimmung auf das Kommende   
.


----------



## Miss H (18. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ok, da alle bisher "Winterhexen" favorisieren, werde ich dies als Teamname mal im Auge behalten.
> Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende ... Sonntag ... evtl. auch Samstag ... zu biken?
> Es soll ja jetzt kälter werden ... eine kleine Einstimmung auf das Kommende
> .



Hi S.

ich wollte eigentlich mit den Plauschern mit, was machst Du denn am Sonntag/Samstag?


----------



## MissOldie (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Miss H,

danke für die Genesungswünsche. Das Herz ist mittlerweile fast ausgeschlossen. Ich hatte gestern eine Katheteruntersuchung. Das war äußerst unangenehm, aber wenigstens hat sich der Verdacht der Verengung der Herzkranzgefäße nicht bestätigt.   Jetzt besteht nur noch der Verdacht einer Herzmuskelentündung, welche man mittels Kernspintomographie feststellen kann.   Wenn ja, bekomme ich Medikamente und alles wird wieder gut. Aber bis dahin darf ich weiterhin nicht trainieren.  Dieses Jahr habe ich für mich so gut wie abgeschlossen.

Aber nächstes Jahr...... 

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich mit den Plauschern mit, was machst Du denn am Sonntag/Samstag?


Sonntag wollte ich etwas abseits der Hauptwege fahren. Entweder Runde um den Judenkopf oder etwas nördlicher in der Gegend von Ehlhalten (Butznickel, Nonnenwald, Lindenkopf). Da gibt es auch ein paar nette kleine Wege  




MissOldie schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe ich für mich so gut wie abgeschlossen.
> Aber nächstes Jahr......


Das sind ja keine so tollen Nachrichten  
Aber die Hauptsache ist, dass Du gesundheitlich wieder komplett in die Reihe kommst. Ich drück Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass alles wieder gut wird.
Und das mit dem Biken dieses Jahr ... ok, das nächste Jahr kommt bestimmt  

Liebe Grüße + alles Gute!


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich etwas abseits der Hauptwege fahren. Entweder Runde um den Judenkopf oder etwas nördlicher in der Gegend von Ehlhalten (Butznickel, Nonnenwald, Lindenkopf). Da gibt es auch ein paar nette kleine Wege




Hi Taunusschnecke,

ich weiß noch gar nicht, was ich morgen machen werde.
Gestern habe ich gemerkt, dass mir das viele Laub Angst einjagt und ich habe sooooo gefroren, obwohl ich gut angezogen was, vor allem kalte Füße hatte ich.
Wann willst Du denn losfahren?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich gemerkt, dass mir das viele Laub Angst einjagt und ich habe sooooo gefroren, obwohl ich gut angezogen was, vor allem kalte Füße hatte ich.



Ja, ja das Laub... da muss man sich dran gewöhnen. Man sieht halt den Untergrund/Steine/Wurzeln/Löcher etc. nicht. Ich bin gestern nach dem Motto: No risk - no fun  gefahren und hatte fun  ... das würde ich aber bei Deiner Schulter im Moment eher nicht machen...

Kalte Füße: die Cleats sind halt die Kältebrücke am Schuh. Dagegen helfen nur Heizsohlen (dürfte es auch dieses Jahr wieder bei Tchibo geben, ca. 40 EUR). Oder andere Pedale für den Winter... oder die Touren kürzer machen.




Miss H schrieb:


> Wann willst Du denn losfahren?


 Ich dachte so gegen Mittag, ca. 12 bis spät. 13 Uhr. Dann ist es nicht mehr so kalt, aber das Laub kann ich leider nicht wegzaubern...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Oktober 2007)

*@ all:
wer noch Sport (Unter-)hemden mit sehr gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben möchte: *

Jetzt am kommenden Montag, 22.10. gibt es bei ALDI sehr gute Sport (Unter-)hemden: hier klicken 

Lange schon habe ich darauf gewartet  
Leider gibt es die Damenhemden nur in hellblau + rosa  (möchte ich selbst als Unterhemd nicht haben), aber die Herrenhemden in Gr. M 48/50 entsprechen fast Gr. 36/38, sind aber etwas länger (was mir gut gefällt, die Damenhemden finde ich in dieser Größe etwas kurz).
Ich habe diese Hemden schon im letzten Jahr gekauft und trage sie auch im Sommer als einziges Trikot, wenn es warm ist, da sie tatsächlich hervorragend die Feuchtigkeit wegtransportieren.

Leider gibt es sie diesmal nicht mit langem Arm  , da brächte ich noch eins... aber ich hole mir wieder Herrenhemden schwarz mit Kurzarm bzw. evtl. noch ohne Arm (wenn sie in beige sind)... ich kann sie für alle Jahreszeiten empfehlen, im Winter dann tatsächlich als Unterhemd.


----------



## MissOldie (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Taunusschnecke,

bescheidene Frage: gibt es den Waschbrettbauch im Herrenunterhemd dazu?   Dann nehme ich sofort 20 Stück. Hättest du das mit den Farben nicht geschrieben, hätte ich glatt gerätselt, welches das Männlein und welches das Weiblein ist. Ich meine, er hat schließlich fast genau so viel Oberweite, wie sie.  

Viele Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. Oktober 2007)

So, ich habe meinen Hemden-Einkauf getätigt. Herrenhemden, kleinste Größe in schwarz. Sie passen gut, sind bei mir nicht ganz so eng und deshalb wohl auch mit Gr. 38/40 zu tragen. Die Damenhemden in schweinchen- oder lachsrosa haben mir beim Anschauen schon fast Augenkrebs verursacht...  



MissOldie schrieb:


> bescheidene Frage: gibt es den Waschbrettbauch im Herrenunterhemd dazu?


Nee...leider nicht. Ich hab' extra vor dem Kauf noch 'ne Packung geöffnet  




MissOldie schrieb:


> [...] Ich meine, er hat schließlich fast genau so viel Oberweite, wie sie.


Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen...aber ich guck den Männern auch erstmal woanders hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sylva,
habe mir auch die Hemdchen angesehen. Bei uns gab es leider nur noch ohne Ärmchen und die wollt ich nicht. Hätte mir ja sogar eins in schweinchenrosa genommen, aber das näcste Jahr sind bestimmt wieder welche im Angebot.

Wie war eure Tour am Sonntag??
War am Samstag noch mal 1 Stunde 40 laufen und hab am Sonntag dann nur noch vor dem Ofen gesessen.
Hoffe es wird bald wieder etwas wärmer das wir noch ein paar Runden mit dem Bike drehen können.

@ MissOldie

auf die Waschbrettbäuche hab ich auch nicht geachtet, mit sind auch nur die netten Farben in die Augen gesprungen 
Muß doch beim nächsten mal besser aufpassen




Gruß Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> So, ich habe meinen Hemden-Einkauf getätigt. Herrenhemden, kleinste Größe in schwarz. Sie passen gut, sind bei mir nicht ganz so eng und deshalb wohl auch mit Gr. 38/40 zu tragen. ...



Hab` heut` Mittag nichts mehr bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. Oktober 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie war eure Tour am Sonntag??


Klasse:   ca. 3 Stunden im Regen   ...gut + wasserfest eingepackt...hat viel Spaß gemacht mit HissH + MissQuax. Und Du hast was versäumt: Ein normal in der Karte eingezeichneter Verbindungsweg, den ich bis vor 2 Jahren noch langgeritten bin, ist einfach sang- und klanglos verschwunden...nur noch ein paar Wildschweinspuren waren übrig   (den Rest kannst Du Dir denken...ähnlich wie bei unserer "Judenkopf-Tour"    )
Aber alle fanden die Tour supergut  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hoffe es wird bald wieder etwas wärmer das wir noch ein paar Runden mit dem Bike drehen können.


Jaaa...und gegen kalte Füße empfehle ich die guten Tchibo-Heizsohlen  
Ich denke die kommen im November/Dezember wieder...werde mir auch noch einen Satz holen


----------



## bikebecker (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Die Tchibo beheizbare Einlegesohle gibt es schon, aber nur bei Tchibo in der Hasengasse 19 FFM. Die haben die Sachen immer 4-6 Wochen früher. Ich habe heute für meine Frau welche gekauft.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Miss H (25. Oktober 2007)

Treffen am Samstag 27.10. um 11.30 Uhr 
Parkplatz bei Ruppertshain 
(Parkplatz Landsgraben, gegenüber vom Eppenhainer Kreuz)

... falls noch jemand kommen möchte

Eine Runde von 3-5 Stunden mit der Taunusschnecke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Oktober 2007)

So meine Lieben, das _Winterpokal-Fieber_  ist am Wochenende im Forum heftig ausgebrochen und die Teams werden sozusagen stündlich mehr. 
Wie angekündigt und besprochen habe ich daher das Team *Winterhexen* aufgemacht.

Jetzt ist es an Euch:
so schnell wie möglich *hier klicken*, das Team Winterhexen in der alphabetisch geordneten Liste suchen und rechts auf den Button *Mitglied werden* drücken, damit das Team pünktlich zum 5.11. steht.

Die Winterhexen finden sich z.Zt. auf Seite 5 der Liste gut eingebettet zwischen den Weicheiern und den Überheblichen Wichsern
Leider gibt es ja momentan etliche Verletzte  . Bisher haben sich dazu geäußert:



crazymtb schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich auch am Winterpokal interessiert, auch wenn ich da höchstwahrscheinlich nur durch Indoorbereich dazu beitragen kann.





Miss H schrieb:


> Ob ich an dem Winterpokal teilnehmen kann, weiß noch nicht, ich werde versuchen, so aktiv wie es mir möglich ist zu sein





Teddy24 schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei!!





MissOldie schrieb:


> prinzipiell würde ich schon gerne mitmachen, aber ich kann frühestens Ende nächster Woche sagen, wie es bei mir weiter geht.





MissOldie schrieb:


> {...} Aber bis dahin darf ich weiterhin nicht trainieren. Dieses Jahr habe ich für mich so gut wie abgeschlossen.





Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Sagt mir doch wenn das Team steht.



Wie sieht's aus mit den anderen Mädels?   Ich denke doch, dass wir fünf zusammenkriegen ... falls es weniger oder mehr werden sollten, dann würde ich mit z.B. den schon wartenden oder hier mitlesenden Herren der Schöpfung auffüllen  bzw. es könnte ein Team 2 (z.B. "Winterhexen mixed") eröffnet werden.

Nochmal zum Sinn des Ganzen:
Das Spiel Winterpokal geht vom 5.11.2007 bis 30.03.2008
Es soll einfach Spaß machen und zum Biken + Bewegen in den grauen, kalten + trüben Wintermonaten motivieren  . Ich freue mich an jedem Abend, an dem ich mit Befriedigung den Sieg über meinen inneren Schweinhund durch Eintragen der Punkte feiern kann   .

Alleine geht's natürlich auch, aber im Team macht's einfach mehr Spaß und ist mehr Ansporn  . 
Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen, jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied sein.
Die Teams müssen bis zum 18.11.2007 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich.
Die kompletten Regeln und welche Aktivitäten wie viele Punkte geben, könnt ihr hier nachlesen.

Also...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Oktober 2007)

MissQuax war die Schnellste   

Es sind jetzt also noch 3 Plätze im Winterhexen-Team frei.   

Die Bestätigung erfolgt in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen...


----------



## MissQuax (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ Sylva,
Hi @ alle anderen MTBikerinnen hier im Forum!

Bin wieder aus der "Versenkung" aufgetaucht, da mein bis zum 31.10. befristeter Arbeitsvertrag nun ausgelaufen ist (nehme gerade den Resturlaub).

Leider war die Saison (arbeite in der Allgemeinen Luftfahrt) dermaßen stressig, daß nebenher mit Biken nicht so viel los war (auch auf vielen anderen Gebieten wie Freund, Familie, Bekanntenkreis usw. hat's erhebliche Defizite gegeben).  

Jetzt bin ich arbeitslos, mein neuer Arbeitsvertrag beginnt wieder am 01.03.2008. Da ich wohl kaum über Winter in dieser doch saisonabhängigen Branche einen Job bekommen werde, habe ich also wieder SEHR VIEL MEHR Zeit zum Biken und möchte mich deshalb auch gerne am Winterpokal beteiligen. 

Ich hoffe, das ist Dir, Sylva, und allen anderen recht. Ich werde mich auch ins Zeug legen, damit wir kräftig punkten! 

Freue mich schon auf viele schöne gemeinsame Wintertouren und werde mich ansonsten mit möglichst häufigen Solo-Ausritten engagieren.

Liebe Grüße aus St. Ingbert/Saarland (bin bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch), wo es mittlerweile mehrere tolle ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken mit richtig hohem Singeltrail-Anteil gibt! 

Bis bald

Petra


----------



## crazymtb (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen @ all  

Ratz fatz doch gleich angemeldet *juhu*

Somit gibt es noch zwei Plätze bei den Winterhexen  

GlG Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Oktober 2007)

Bingo  

Der letzte Platz im Team ist jetzt noch zu besetzen ... 


@ crazymtb
Schön, dass es Dir wieder besser geht und die Reha voll anschlägt  
Mit dem Wintertraining bist Du dann im Frühjahr wieder fit für einen Alpencross  

@ Ansthase 62
Die Anmeldung hat geklappt - Du bist ebenfalls im Boot  
... und hast noch ein paar Tage Zeit zur Erholung


----------



## MissOldie (30. Oktober 2007)

Uiihh, das ging aber schnell.  Da habe ich aber Glück gehabt, dass ich den letzten Platz noch erwischt habe.

Ich darf jetzt langsam wieder mit Sport anfangen.  Gestern bin ich zum ersten mal wieder geschwommen. Aaaahhhh, war das schön. Ich musste mich zwar noch bremsen, aber allein das Gefühl, wieder Sport machen zu dürfen war traumhaft. Peu a peu steigere ich jetzt wieder mein Pensum und bin motiviert bis in die Spitzen.   Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die erste Radtour.  

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Oktober 2007)

Uff, geschafft  
nachdem ich den ganzen Morgen lang das spannende Rennen um den letzten Platz verfolgt habe   kann ich mich jetzt ja anderen Dingen widmen...  




MissOldie schrieb:


> Uiihh, das ging aber schnell.  Da habe ich aber Glück gehabt, dass ich den letzten Platz noch erwischt habe.



Ja, ich habe nicht umsonst in den letzten Tagen so die Trommel gerührt  ... alle sollten die gleiche Chance haben sich anzumelden.

*Wer macht jetzt das nächste Team auf?*  
z.B. Winterhexen 2 oder Winterhexen - Mixed 



MissOldie schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt langsam wieder mit Sport anfangen.  Gestern bin ich zum ersten mal wieder geschwommen. Aaaahhhh, war das schön. Ich musste mich zwar noch bremsen, aber allein das Gefühl, wieder Sport machen zu dürfen war traumhaft. Peu a peu steigere ich jetzt wieder mein Pensum und bin motiviert bis in die Spitzen.   Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die erste Radtour.


----------



## Teddy24 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

muss doch mal aus meinem Papierwust aufschauen und mal 'ne kurze Nachricht schreiben!! Schön, dass wir - danke Sylva - auch Teams bilden werden. Ich denke, das wird für die Motivation sorgen, die ich momentan brauch! Es ist ja draußen teilweise schon recht ungemütlich. Am WE nochmal das Rad winterfest machen und dann kann der WP kommen  

LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. Oktober 2007)

Freude 
klasse das wir schon ein Team zusammen haben, freue mich schon richtig drauf. War heute schon mal schwimmen und muß jetzt noch ganz schön meine Wunden lecken. Bin ganz schön geschafft, aber der Marathon war einfach klasse, allein das Gefühl nach 42 km in die Festhalle einzulaufen, da bekommt man eine Gänsehaut.

Vielleicht ist ja bald auch wieder ein klein wenig biken drin ???

Gruß Angsthase/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. November 2007)

Hi Mädels,

*2. Chance für alle, die noch Sport (Unter-)hemden mit sehr gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben möchten: *

Jetzt am kommenden Donnerstag, 8.11. gibt es bei ALDI sehr gute *Langarm*-Sport (Unter-)hemden: hier klicken 
für 14,99 EUR

Ach, und die passenden langen Unterhosen gibt es für 12,99 EUR auch noch!

Leider gibt es die Damenhemden schon wieder nur in hellblau + rosa-mit-braun    , aber die Herrenhemden in der kleinsten Größe  - hier M 48/50 - passen mir perfekt und entsprechen fast Gr. 36/38, sind aber etwas länger (was mir gut gefällt, die Damenhemden finde ich in dieser Größe zu kurz).
Ich habe eins dieser Hemden schon im letzten Jahr gekauft und werde mich wieder um ein oder zwei im morgentlichen Aldi-Getümmel  bemühen...

*Falls Ihr ein Hemd/Hose haben wollt, aber morgens keine Zeit für die ALDI-Prügelei habt:*
Ich kann versuchen über meinen Vorrat hinaus  weitere Teile zu ergattern. Bitte gebt mir dafür die gewünschte Größe + Farbe (+ ggf. Alternative) an. Ich kann das Geld kurzzeitig vorlegen, muß aber sicher sein, dass Ihr das Hemd dann auch nehmt bzw. schnell anprobiert. Falls es gar nicht paßt, wäre Rückgabe mit Kassenzettel natürlich zeitnah auch möglich,  aber ein Aufwand, den Ihr dann übernehmen solltet 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. November 2007)

Soeben hat sich geklärt: 
Morgen, *Samstag *habe ich Zeit und werde *biken*
Sonntag geht nicht.

Hat jemand Zeit + Lust mitzufahren?
Bitte kurzer Call. Falls ich nicht zuhause bin: *Anruf auf dem Handy *- es ist an! 

Edit: Ich bin um 12.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark


----------



## MissQuax (3. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Soeben hat sich geklärt:
> Morgen, *Samstag *habe ich Zeit und werde *biken*
> Sonntag geht nicht.
> 
> ...



Oooooh, wäre soooo gerne mitgefahren, bin aber seit 4 Tagen stark erkältet.  Da ist etwas Schonung vernünftiger - ich will ja schnell wieder fit sein für den Winterpokal!!!  

*Zum Thema Sport-Unterwäsche:*

*Auch bei LIDL gibt es nächste Woche (ab Montag, 05.11.) Funktionsunterwäsche für Damen und Herren - vor allem in "vernünftigen" Farben (weiß, grau, dunkelblau)! Kurz-/Langarmhemden und Hosen für je  4,59.*

Hier die Links zum Anschauen:

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20071105.p.Sport_Funktionshemd.ar14

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20071105.p.Sport_Funktionshose.ar14

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß sowie trockenes Wetter bei evtl. Bike-Touren!

Viele Grüße,
Miss Quax


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. November 2007)

Ja, schade ... hat richtig Laune gemacht heute. Schön feuchte Luft, kaum Spaziergänger im Taunus  

Aber klar, besser jetzt erkältet als später  
Gute Besserung!
Ich hoffe, mich erwischt's nicht noch ... bis jetzt bin ich verschont geblieben  



MissQuax schrieb:


> *Auch bei LIDL gibt es nächste Woche (ab Montag, 05.11.) Funktionsunterwäsche für Damen und Herren*


Danke für den Tipp! 
Ich werde mal hingehen und die Qualität prüfend mit den Aldi-Hemden vergleichen 

Morgen bin ich zum "Ride & Tie" light verabredet   
2 Menschen, 1 Pferd ... "light" deswegen, weil wir nicht auf Tempo gehen, sondern meine Freundin nur so schnell reitet, wie ich nebenher laufen kann  
Ich will ja auch durch Laufen WP-Punkte sammeln, das ist die Vorübung   
Wahrscheinlich wirft sich der Gaul auf den Rücken vor Lachen  , wenn er mich Laufen sieht


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. November 2007)

@ Winterhexen

na, seid ihr alle bereit zum Punktesammeln?
Ab morgen geht es los . Mein Rennrad steht schon auf der Rolle im Wohnzimmer und das Alpenpanorma gibt es auch wieder im BR so hat man das Gefühl bei schlechtem Wetter ganz toll im Warmen duch die Alpen fahren zu können 

Wünsche uns allen gutes gelingen

Allen Kranken gute Besserung

Gruß Angsthase62 / Antje


----------



## MissOldie (5. November 2007)

Ich bin bereit und versuche heute schon die ersten Punkte zu sammeln.   Es werden zwar nur 2 Punkte für Schwimmen oder Crosstrainer, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Auf geht´s, Mädels!  

Viele Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. November 2007)

Moin moin ...

ich bin auch schon aus dem Bett gefallen  und überprüfe meine Einzelteile auf Funktionstüchtigkeit nach der gestigen (Tor-)tour  . Es war aber toll, auch wenn es noch keine Punkte gab. Ich lebe noch und das Pferd hat sich von seinem Lachanfall auch wieder erholt  
Na, wenn Ihr bereits fit in den Startlöchern steht, gibt mir das ja am frühen Morgen schon einen Motivationsschub ... ich werde nachher mindestens eine verlängerte Einkaufstour per Bike machen 
Wie MissOldie schon richtig anmerkte: Kleinvieh ...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. November 2007)

So, bin von meiner Einkaufstour + WP-Einstand zurück. Ich mußte mich in den lebensgefährlichen Frankfurter (Vorstadt-)Straßenverkehr stürzen und über verschiedene Lidl-Filialen bis nach Oberursel fahren, um wenigstens 2 dieser Unterhemden zu ergattern ... ab 1/2 10 waren sie fast alle schon weg  ... hat aber gut Punkte gebracht  

Getestet: Diese Art gab's auch schon beim Aldi. Ich trage sie gerne (zuhause) als Unterhemden, zum Biken finde ich sie zu dünn und zu schlabbrig. Dafür nehme ich lieber die vom Aldi am kommenden Donnerstag.

Wenn ich mich erholt habe, laufe ich heute nachmittag noch eine kleine Parkrunde, dann habe ich schon für morgen vorgearbeitet


----------



## Sunny002 (5. November 2007)

Juhu, auch wenn ich keiner Gruppe zugehöre 

Das mit dem Punktesammeln find ich toll

Und bei so nem schönen Startwetter, hab ich doch gleich mal meine neuen Laufsachen von Tschibo ausgeführt und war ne Stunde am Main joggen!  

@Taunusschnecke: Meiner Mum gehts wieder gut! Zum Glück!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. November 2007)

Es ist vollbracht, 
die erste Tour für den Winterpokal ist gelaufen ( muß gleich nur noch den Eintrag machen)
Das Wetter war einfach klasse und so war Punktesammeln das schönste Vergnügen.

Gruß Antje/ Angsthase62


----------



## MissQuax (5. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> So, bin von meiner Einkaufstour + WP-Einstand zurück. Ich mußte mich in den lebensgefährlichen Frankfurter (Vorstadt-)Straßenverkehr stürzen und über verschiedene Lidl-Filialen bis nach Oberursel fahren, um wenigstens 2 dieser Unterhemden zu ergattern ... ab 1/2 10 waren sie fast alle schon weg  ... hat aber gut Punkte gebracht



Und ich hab auch die ersten Punkte (zwar nur 2, aber immerhin) ergattert:  getrieben von "innerer Unruhe" (schon volle 8 Tage ohne sportliche Betätigung) und dem "Winterpokal-Ehrgeiz" habe ich mich den ärztlichen Anweisungen einfach widersetzt   und war eine Runde um's Dorf laufen. Wird wohl nicht schaden, im Gegenteil, ich hatte das Gefühl, daß sich trotz noch leichter "Luftprobleme" (Bronchien) die Erkältung bei soviel getankter frischer Luft nicht mehr lange halten kann!  



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Getestet: Diese Art gab's auch schon beim Aldi. Ich trage sie gerne (zuhause) als Unterhemden, zum Biken finde ich sie zu dünn und zu schlabbrig. Dafür nehme ich lieber die vom Aldi am kommenden Donnerstag.



Ich fand die Hemden und Hosen auch nicht SO super, habe aber einen Satz gekauft. Kann man/frau immer mal gebrauchen - und wenn's eben nur für daheim ist. Bei dem Minipreis in keinem Fall ein Fehlkauf.

Am Donnerstag stehe ich dann pünktlich 07.50 Uhr bei Aldi auf der Matte, um zu sehen ob deren Funktionsunterwäsche wirklich besser ist. Dann schlage ich dort nochmal zu.  

Liebe Grüße an die Winterhexen und alle anderen Bikerinnen,

Miss Quax / Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (6. November 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@[email protected] lese gerade "Rodenbach".... ich wohne in Somborn, vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zum biken treffen?? Wenn ich mir Dein Alter anschau, muss ich mich vielleicht warm anziehen, aber das passt ja zur Jahreszeit  Viele Touren kenn ich zwar auch noch nicht, aber gemeinsam erkundet sich die Gegend auch leichter.

LG


P.S. Weiß jemand von Euch, ob nur Laufen beim WP zählt oder auch Walken??


----------



## Sunny002 (6. November 2007)

Hey Teddy24,

mein alter muss dich nicht abschrecken

Und auch ich muss mich jetzt im Winter warm anziehen!

Klar wir können gerne mal zusammen die Wälder hier erkunden,dann müssen wir nicht alleine fahren und auch nicht so weit bis in den Taunus kurven. Und hier die Berge erkunden macht bestimmt auch Spaß! Ich kenn auch nur ein paar WEge, aber ich fahre immer andere da ich mich ständig verfahre *grins*

Ausser aufm Mainradweg....denn da gehts immer nur gradeaus  

Und was das Walken betrifft, ich würde es unter Laufen sehen, is doch fast das selbe, nur viel Knieschonender 

lg


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. November 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch, ob nur Laufen beim WP zählt oder auch Walken??



Hi Teddy,
das steht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364

@sunny:
Schön, dass es Deiner Mum wieder gut geht  

Ich glaub' ich fahr jetzt mal 'ne Runde. Bis demnächst... 


PS:
Und versucht Euch nicht über diejenigen zu ärgern, die schon um 5 Uhr früh losfahren und dann für 48 Punkte 12 Stunden netto auf dem Bike hocken   ... ich versuch's auch


----------



## Sunny002 (6. November 2007)

Na Toll,

ich mag auch raus.....So tolles Wetter *grummel*

@taunusschnecke: WÜNSCH DIR ABER VIEL SPAß !!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. November 2007)

Sunny002 schrieb:


> Na Toll,
> ich mag auch raus.....So tolles Wetter *grummel*
> @taunusschnecke: WÜNSCH DIR ABER VIEL SPAß !!



Danke  ... eigentlich müßte ich ja heute in's Studio, aber das Wetter ist noch so gut ... jedenfalls regnet es noch nicht, grauer wird's schon. Na, vielleicht schaffe ich ja beides.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. November 2007)

Das war ja draußen schon heftig heute. Erst ein gemeiner Gegenwind, dann schmeißt sich mir nach einer dreiviertel Stunde der verfl. innere Schweinehund quer vor das Rad. Ich weiß nicht wie der aus der Tür gekommen ist.  

Na ja, ich hab ihn nach kurzem Kampf besiegt und bin noch weitergefahren  . Im Oberurseler Wald sind z.Zt. heftige Waldarbeiten im Gange + 2 schöne Wege schon kaputt  
Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann noch voll in einen fetten Regenschauer gekommen. Und es waren ca. 8° plus ... was soll das noch werden ... ich glaub' ich brauch bald 'ne Rolle ... dann sitz ich gemütlich im warmen, trockenen Zimmer und guck raus 
Studio habe ich auf morgen verschoben.

PS:
Wenn Ihr was zum Amüsieren haben wollt, dann lest mal [thread=306610]diesen Thread[/thread]
Das wird von Seite zu Seite besser


----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. November 2007)

@ all

Oh was ein Mist, heute morgen den Rolladen aufgemacht und es war weiß 

In der nächsten Zeit wird es wohl nicht viel mit biken. Bin heute schon auf die Rolle ausgewichen, aber auch nur weil ich auf dem Hochheimer Markt war und die Glühweinzeit eingeleitet habe 

@ Petra,
was machen die Bremsen an deinem Bike, schade das du am Donnerstag nicht da warst.

LG Angsthase62/antje


----------



## MissQuax (9. November 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Oh was ein Mist, heute morgen den Rolladen aufgemacht und es war weiß



Ich habe heute ein paar reduzierte (weil vom letzten Winter übrig gebliebene) Schwalbe Ice Spiker erstanden. Die werde  ich demnächst auf mein Reserve-MTB (das alte Centurion) aufziehen - und dann kann der Schnee kommen!  Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das funktioniert.




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Petra,
> was machen die Bremsen an deinem Bike, schade das du am Donnerstag nicht da warst.



Ja, wäre sehr gern mitgefahren, hat aber leider zeitlich alles nicht gepaßt. Ich war beim meinem Händler (Rad auf dem Träger hingebracht): wohl ein Fall von Materialfehler! Das Teil (komplette Einheit Bremsgriff / Flüssigkeitsbehälter / Halterung) hat er natürlich nicht vorrätig. Muß er bestellen. Vor Ende nächster Woche bekomme ich das Bike also nicht zurück. 

Gut, daß ich mein altes "Stahlroß" (s.o.) nicht verkauft habe - so habe ich wenigstens eine Ausweichmöglichkeit, wenn es die nächsten Tage mal "keine jungen Hunde regnet". Ansonsten habe ich es bisher jeden Tag geschafft, etwas für unser Punktekonto zu tun, zwar nur Kleinvieh, aber auch das macht ja bekanntlich Mist, außerdem besser als zu faulenzen.

Liebe Grüße an alle fleißigen Winterhexen  

Miss Quax / Petra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. November 2007)

Na, hattet Ihr ein schönes trockenes Wochenende?  

Ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft: 
Gestern + heute habe ich genau aufgepaßt und zum Fahren die "Trockenzeiten" erwischt    
Ein Lichtlein habe ich inzwischen auch an meinem "Einkaufs- und Niddaradweg-Rad"  
Nach Hause zurück muß ich ja doch durch ein paar Straßen fahren und von den Autos gesehen werden.

Und ich bekenne mich zu meinen Weichei-Eigenschaften: ich habe einen Rollentrainer für die ganz harten Tage bestellt  
Ich wünsch' Euch einen schönen Wochenbeginn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (11. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Und ich bekenne mich zu meinen Weichei-Eigenschaften: ich habe einen Rollentrainer für die ganz harten Tage bestellt



Und ich ordere jetzt aus dem gleichen Grund  einen klappbaren Heimtrainer (mit 8-fach verstellbarem Widerstand und immerhin mit Pulsmessung), da ich in der Wohnung ja so wenig Platz habe.

Gruß,
Miss Quax


----------



## BlackTrek (11. November 2007)

Falls hier noch jemand Bedarf an sowas hat: Ich hätte auch noch so ein Ding abzugeben. Über den Preis würden wir uns auf jeden Fall einig. (Ich trainiere eigentlich mit dem Rennrad auf dem Tacx-1940).






Siehe http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130173144150. Falls jemand hier Interesse hat, muss das auch nicht unbedingt über eBay laufen...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (11. November 2007)

@ all,
und ich habe schon drei Weicheinummern die Woche gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



es wird einem dann mit dem Kachelofen im Wohnzimmer doch arg warm  
LG Angsthase / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. November 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> und ich habe schon drei Weicheinummern die Woche gefahren



... und morgen, am *Dienstag *wieder mal in freier Wildbahn:
*10 Uhr* (bis ca. 13 Uhr) ab *Parkplatz Saalburg*: nix Dolles, nur nasse Waldautobahnen um nicht einzurosten und frische Luft zu schnappen  
Bisher Angsthase 62 + Taunusschnecke. Hat noch jemand Zeit + Lust?


----------



## MissQuax (13. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ... und morgen, am *Dienstag *wieder mal in freier Wildbahn:
> *10 Uhr* (bis ca. 13 Uhr) ab *Parkplatz Saalburg*: nix Dolles, nur nasse Waldautobahnen um nicht einzurosten und frische Luft zu schnappen
> Bisher Angsthase 62 + Taunusschnecke. Hat noch jemand Zeit + Lust?



Sorry, hat leider nicht geklappt. Bis ich einige wichtige Telefonate heute morgen erledigt hatte und die Schaltung am Centurion eingestellt war, war es viel zu spät. Die Zeit hat dann einfach nicht mehr gereicht für Anziehen (das ist ja im Winter doch etwas nervig mit den "tausend" Sachen) und die relativ lange Anfahrt (ca. 35 - 40 Minuten).  

Ich war dann wenigstens später mit dem Bike eine Besorgungstour (Umtausch bei Lidl) mit kleinem Umweg (weil's noch nicht geregnet hat) machen.

Nachdem ich von einem Besuch (mit dem Auto) bei meiner Schwester im Rheingau um 21 Uhr nach Hause gekommen bin und im Winterpokal nach dem Teamranking geschaut habe, trennten doch gerade mal 2 Pünktchen die Winterhexen (Ihr seid ja alle tierisch fleißig!  ) von der 1. Seite des Team-Rankings. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe trotz Regens schnell die Laufsachen angezogen und bin um 21.30 noch meine "Hausrunde" gewalkt.

Nach dem Eintrag waren (weiß nicht ob es nach dem Schreiben dieses Postings immer noch so ist, eventuell haben ja andere zwischenzeitlich auch noch Einheiten eingetragen) die Winterhexen mit 179 Punkten auf Platz 50 gerutscht! Das sieht gut aus!  

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja gemeinsam, auf der 1. Seite zu bleiben. Ich hoffe, mein Heimtrainer wird schnell geliefert (soll 3 - 5 Werktage dauern), dann kann ich noch "einen Gang hochschalten"!   

Ich wünsche allen Winterhexen weiterhin viel Spaß und Elan!

Liebe Grüße,
Miss Quax / Petra


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

@Taunusschnecke: Was für eine Rolle hast Du Dir denn geholt? Wie sind Deine ersten Eindrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. November 2007)

*@ MissQuax:* Es hat Spaß gemacht am Dienstag ... mit den ersten Schneeflöckchen ... war aber auch ganz schön kalt auf dem Rückweg (bergab) an Händen + Füßen. Irgendwie muss ich da noch was optimieren...  
Ja ja ... uns im Teamranking auf der ersten Seite festzukrallen gelingt immer nur ganz kurz   
Aber es ist die Versuche wert    




Arachne schrieb:


> @Taunusschnecke: Was für eine Rolle hast Du Dir denn geholt? Wie sind Deine ersten Eindrücke?


*@ Arachne:* Woher wußtest Du, dass ich gestern meinen neuen Rollentrainer getestet habe??   


@ Arachne & wen es sonst noch interessiert: Ok, hier der erste subjektive Testbericht zu dem Teil.
Gekauft habe ich einen Tacx Flow T 1680.

Geräte-Montage: 
Den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehen ... kein Problem, wenn beide Teile paßgenau sind. Waren sie aber nicht (was ich bei einem so hochgepriesenen Teil eigentlich erwartet habe) und mußten erst händisch nachbearbeitet werden  . Sonst ok.

Aufbau mit Rad: 
Mein 26" Triathlon-Rad paßt, da entsprechende Adapter mitgeliefert werden, also MTB ist auch kein Problem. Allerdings steht das Rad dadurch sehr hoch (höher als ein 28"-Rad stehen würde). D.h. die Überstandshöhe ist verringert und außerdem steht das Vorderad tiefer als das Hinterrad. Der mitgelieferte "Ständer" für das Vorderrad kann das nicht ausgleichen, zusammen mit einem dicken Buch geht es aber. Nur das Aufsteigen ist für mich durch die neue Höhe etwas mühsamer als normal auf der Straße   .

Betrieb: 
Ich finde es überraschend leise  , hatte mit wesentlich höherem Geräuschpegel gerechnet. Angenehm ist der kleine Lenker-Computer mit diversen Anzeigen von Puls bis Trittfrequenz - das war für mich der ausschlaggebende Grund den Tacx und nicht ein (preislich) vergleichbares elite-Modell zu kaufen, da so etwas dort nicht mitgeliefert wird.
Als wesentlichen Vorteil gegenüber anderen, kompletten Ergo-Geräten emfinde ich, dass ich mein gewohntes Rad mit vertrauter Position, Sattel + Clickies benutzen kann   ... für mich ein wichtiges Wohlfühl-Element (ich hatte in div. Geschäften schon mal verschiedene solcher Hometrainer "probegesessen/-gefahren" und mich dabei nicht wohlgefühlt).
Für die Einstellung unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade/Simulation von Steigung etc. kann man die Bremse per Lenker-Computer einstellen und zusätzlich die eigene Rad-Schaltung benutzen. Bei meinem ersten Test war das Gefühl zwar zuerst etwas ungewohnt, aber schon recht realistisch, finde ich gut so.

Mehr -  also PC-Anschluß, Video etc. -  hat das Gerät nicht zu bieten, brauche ich aber auch nicht. bzw. bin nicht bereit dafür ensprechendes Geld auszugeben. 
Negative Aspekte habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

@Taunusschnecke: Vielen Dank für die Infos! Verrätst Du mir noch, was Du dafür hinlegen mußtest? Ich kam übrigens über eine Deiner WP-Einheiten drauf, dass Du `ne neue Rolle hast:

Taunusschnecke 	14.11.2007 	Radfahren (Test der neuen Rolle ) 	60 min (01:00 h) 	4


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Taunusschnecke: Vielen Dank für die Infos! Verrätst Du mir noch, was Du dafür hinlegen mußtest?



EUR 249,- incl. Versand hier 



Arachne schrieb:


> @Ich kam übrigens über eine Deiner WP-Einheiten drauf, dass Du `ne neue Rolle hast:
> 
> Taunusschnecke 	14.11.2007 	Radfahren (Test der neuen Rolle ) 	60 min (01:00 h) 	4



  Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die so intensiv gelesen werden ...


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> EUR 249,- incl. Versand hier
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die so intensiv gelesen werden ...



Danke!  

Big Brother is watching you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich finde halt auch toll, wie gut ihr euch schlagt!


----------



## MissQuax (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Big Brother is watching you!
> 
> ...



Eben "Frauenpower"!    

Und danke an das nette männliche "Spinnentier"!


----------



## crazymtb (15. November 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Eben "Frauenpower"!



Stimmt   !!

Finde es klasse, dass wir uns so gut halten   
und motiviert mich somit jeden Tag für den WP.

Grüßchen von der noch lädierten MTBfahrerin .... doch es geht endlich steil aufwärts, nach 5 Monaten


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. November 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Finde es klasse, dass wir uns so gut halten
> und motiviert mich somit jeden Tag für den WP.


Jaaa ... mich auch (ich hab das Training auch nötig) ... war heute in netter Begleitung an Nidda und Main unterwegs und habe damit mein Scherflein zu Seite 1 beigetragen   

An unsere beiden "Lädierten": Ist ja toll, dass Ihr so motiviert sein ... aber (über)treibt's nicht zu früh nur wegen der Punkte ... ich will auch im Frühjahr noch mit Euch fahren


----------



## MissQuax (15. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Jaaa ... mich auch (ich hab das Training auch nötig) ... war heute in netter Begleitung an Nidda und Main unterwegs und habe damit mein Scherflein zu Seite 1 beigetragen



@Taunusschnecke: Der Wahnsinn, Du bist so emsig und legst Punkte ohne Ende vor - das treibt noch mehr an!  

Ich war heute auch per Rad unterwegs (zu einem meiner Bikehändler mal nachhören, wo mein bestelltes CUBE bleibt) - immerhin 1:45 h. Vielleicht kann ich später noch ein paar Pünktchen nachschieben - mein Heimtrainer ist nämlich geliefert worden. Muß ihn nur noch aufbauen (hoffe, das ist nicht zu kompliziert ) und wenn's funktioniert hat, werd' ich ihn natürlich gleich testen!

Liebe Grüße an alle fleißigen Winterhexen,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. November 2007)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @Taunusschnecke: Der Wahnsinn, Du bist so emsig und legst Punkte ohne Ende vor - das treibt noch mehr an!


Oh nein  ... ich will nicht antreiben ... ich will doch nur im Frühjahr nicht immer die Langsamste sein ... 
Wenn Ihr alle noch schneller werdet, fahrt ihr mir dann ja wieder alle weg ...


----------



## MissOldie (16. November 2007)

Boah......, seid ihr fleißig.    

Ich überlege gerade, was ich gegen kalte Füße tun kann. Hat jemand solche Neoprenüberzieher? Taugen die was? Alternativ wurden ja bereits die Wärmesohlen von Tchibo empfohlen (nächste Woche im Angebot). Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (16. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ich will doch nur im Frühjahr nicht immer die Langsamste sein ...
> Wenn Ihr alle noch schneller werdet, fahrt ihr mir dann ja wieder alle weg ...



So ein Quatsch. Ich bin doch auch noch da. 

Gruß, MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. November 2007)

MissOldie schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Ich bin doch auch noch da.


Ok, ich zähl fest auf Dich ... also werd' mir ja nicht zu schnell  und paß gut auch Dich auf  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Hat jemand solche Neoprenüberzieher? Taugen die was? Alternativ wurden ja bereits die Wärmesohlen von Tchibo empfohlen (nächste Woche im Angebot).


Ich habe beides. Die Neoprenüberzeiher sind schon ganz ok (vor allem bei Nässe), aber bei mir gehen sie sehr schnell vorne unter der "Sohle", also dort wo sie vorne über den Schuh gezogen werden, kaputt - schon durch ein paarhundert Meter Laufen unterwegs.
Die Heizsohlen sind ok und halten bei mir auch über 3 Stunden die Fuße warm. Ich würde sie bevorzugen. Wenn Du beides kauft, dann kannst Du auch in nasser Kälte gut fahren   

Achtung beim Kauf von Überziehern:
Die angegebene Größe ist oft ein Witz, weil viiieel zu klein !
Bei eB. werden etliche angeboten, die angeblich Gr. M haben und dann nur bis Gr. 37 oder so passen!!!

CU


----------



## MissOldie (16. November 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke

Wusste ich es doch. Auf dich ist Verlass. Ich habe auf deine Antwort gewartet und sie kam prompt.   Ich werde jetzt losziehen und mir ein paar Überschuhe kaufen. Und evtl. nächste Woche die Wärmesohlen. Danke  

Lieben Gruß
MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. November 2007)

MissOldie schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke
> Wusste ich es doch. Auf dich ist Verlass. Ich habe auf deine Antwort gewartet und sie kam prompt.


----------



## crazymtb (16. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ... ich will doch nur im Frühjahr nicht immer die Langsamste sein ...
> Wenn Ihr alle noch schneller werdet, fahrt ihr mir dann ja wieder alle weg ...



HALLO!? Was soll ich da sagen    Bei mir wird wahrscheinlich erst mal Anfang des Jahres das Metall rauskommen und die Knochenverschönerung, dann gibts erst mal wieder einen Absacker und ich muss mein Ärmchen wieder hocharbeiten und der Rest der dran hängt   
Also mal keine Panik schieben, wer die Langsamste ist oder sein wird  

@Taunusschnecke
Was gibt es Neues mit dem 1./2.Dez. ?

Liebe Grüße an alle Winterhexen
Crazymtb


----------



## Teddy24 (16. November 2007)

...stimmt, hätte jetzt auch nochmal wegen 1./2. Dezember nachgefragt!!

LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. November 2007)

@ all,

hallo melde mich auch mal wieder. War die letzten zwei Tage ganz arbeiten und kam meist erst so um 19.30 heim.
Also zum Thema Neoprenüberschuhe: für den Anfang fand ich sie schon ganz gut werde mir aber auch die nächste Woche bei Tchibo die Wärmesohlen kaufen. Und dann kann es auch so richtig los gehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




die Tour mit Sylva am Dienstag war dann bei dem Wetter doch recht ungemütlich.
Was geht den so im punkto Touren am Wochenende???
Hoffe nicht so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. November 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Was gibt es Neues mit dem 1./2.Dez. ?


Ok, machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen. Da die meisten an dem Tag können:

*Treffen am Samstag, 1. Dezember um 19 Uhr*.
*Ort: Das Lokal suche ich noch*  

Eingeladen sind natürlich außer dem Team Winterhexen alle Mädels, die hier mitlesen, Lust haben mit uns zu biken und uns kennenzulernen.  

Morgen wollte ich eigentlich noch einige mögliche Lokalitäten abklappern, aber leider haben heute einige Teile an meinem Auto den Dienst quittiert und es ist über's Wochenende in der Werkstatt.   
Aber in der nächsten Woche schaue ich mir was an.
(Das einzig Gute: Die Werkstatt ist ca. 7 Punkte weit von hier entfernt    )



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Was geht den so im punkto Touren am Wochenende???


Da ich nur max. 3 Stunden in der Kälte durchhalte, hänge ich ohne Auto etwas hier in der Ecke fest.  
Morgen, Samstag muß ich Einkaufen. Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## MissQuax (16. November 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Neoprenüberschuhe: für den Anfang fand ich sie schon ganz gut werde mir aber auch die nächste Woche bei Tchibo die Wärmesohlen kaufen. Und dann kann es auch so richtig los gehen



Habe heute auch festgestellt, daß die Neoprenüberschuhe bei Temperaturen um die 0° C nur noch eine begrenzte Zeit warmhalten - nach 1 Stunde wurden die Zehen langsam immer kälter. Ich werde jetzt auch meine Tchibo-Heizsohlen (habe ich vor 2 Wochen in Frankfurt im Tchibo-Shop in der Hasengasse gekauft) zuschneiden und die Akkus laden - dann kann nächste Woche "zehentemperaturtechnisch" nichts mehr schiefgehen!  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Was geht den so im punkto Touren am Wochenende???
> Hoffe nicht so
> 
> 
> ...



Egal wie das Wetter wird - ich muß leider arbeiten, SA + SO (8 - 18 h),  und kann maximal abends noch meine Nordic Walking Runde drehen oder mich eine Weile (solange es mein Hintern aushält) auf die Fehlkonstruktion (klappbarer Heimtrainer)  setzen.

Ich wünsche allen Winterhexen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß beim Punkten! (Momentan sehen wir echt gut aus: Platz 44, Stand 19.57 h).    

Liebe Grüße,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (16. November 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> *Treffen am Samstag, 1. Dezember um 19 Uhr*.
> *Ort: Das Lokal suche ich noch*



Habe ich fest in meinen Terminplaner eingetragen!  




Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> (Das einzig Gute: Die Werkstatt ist ca. 7 Punkte weit von hier entfernt    )



Wie der WP doch manche Sichtweisen beeinflußt!  

Ich drücke die Daumen, daß Dein Auto Anfang nächster Woche wieder fit ist und die Kosten sich in Grenzen halten.

LG,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. November 2007)

Prima, 
habe Termin in meinem Terminplaner fest eingeschrieben. Freue mich schon drauf. 

LG Antje


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

Hallo Mädels, ich bin wieder in der Senkrechten und war heute schon mal ein Stündchen laufen   

Ich hätte morgen Lust WPPs zu sammeln, bin nämlich auch in einem Team  
Ich wollte gern ein paar Km schrubben, so 3-4 Stunden, ehe ich am Montag zu meiner OP gehe   
Sozusagen als letzten Schlußpunkt    

Ich stehe mit der Taunusschnecke in Telefonkontakt.
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MissQuax (17. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich wollte gern ein paar Km schrubben, so 3-4 Stunden, ehe ich am Montag zu meiner OP gehe
> Sozusagen als letzten Schlußpunkt
> 
> Ich stehe mit der Taunusschnecke in Telefonkontakt.
> Wer kommt noch mit?



Ich wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren, muß aber leider arbeiten (8-18 Uhr), so wie heute auch .  Also habe ich mich nach der Arbeit neben Nordic Walking und Gymnastik auf dem Heimtrainer geplagt - das sind hart erkämpfte Punkte! Das Teil ist ergonomisch und vom Sattel her echt die Pest!  

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß, einen schönen Sonntag und alles Gute und viel Erfolg für die OP und baldige Genesung !  

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax/Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. November 2007)

@ Miss H,

von mir auch alles Gute für deine OP und lass es morgen noch mal so richtig krachen 

LG Antje


----------



## MissOldie (18. November 2007)

@ Miss H

ich schließe mich Angsthase 62 an und wünsche dir alles Gute.

Viele Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. November 2007)

@ all,

ja was ist denn hier los??? Seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf?

Konnte mich die Woche leider nicht melden da wid eine Störung in der DSL-Leitung hatten und erst gestern das ganze beheben konnten. Ätzend.

Was geht denn im Punkto biken so ab? Fährt jemand am WE ?
oder geht was am Montag?

Meldet euch mal

LG Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## MissOldie (25. November 2007)

Nein, aber schau dir mal die WP-Statistik an. Vor lauter trainieren kommen die meisten gar nicht mehr zum Schreiben.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. November 2007)

@ Miss Oldie,

hast ja recht .
Was machst du heute noch?? würde auch den Weiltalweg fahren??

LG ANtje


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. November 2007)

@ Miss OLdie

schicke dir ne PN mit meiner Telefonnummer

Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (26. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir am Freitag den Kindergeburtstag hinter uns gebracht haben - hat mir meine Tochter mit der Weitergabe ihrer Streptokokkenviren gedankt   Jetzt muss ich die nächsten 10 Tage Antibiotikum schlucken  . Hoffe ich bin am Samstag soweit fit!!! 

@[email protected] bald haben wir warme Füßchen!!    Lieferung ist unterwegs!! Bring ich dann natürlich mit!

LG, bis bald


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. November 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich bin am Samstag soweit fit!!!


Das hoffe ich auch ... ich wünsch Dir gute + schnelle Besserung   



Teddy24 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Bring ich dann natürlich mit!


Ok .... ich bring dann auch endlich den Rucksack mit  
Tisch für Samstag habe ich übrigens gestern im Kronenhof bei Bad Homburg bestellt. Bin heute etwas in Eile. Mail kommt morgen.


----------



## MissOldie (30. November 2007)

Hallo Winterhexen,

ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und einen guten Appetit.    

Viele Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Teddy24 (30. November 2007)

Hi Mädels,

ich fürchte ich werde morgen nicht kommen können! Ich habe eine fürchterliche Erkältung. Nehme zwar schon Antibiotium seit Dienstag, aber irgendwie wird's statt besser, schlechter   Falls ich auf wunderbare Weise bis morgen Abend doch noch fit genug bin, komme ich natürlich - hatte mich ja schon so gefreut - aber ich denke eher nicht!

@[email protected] das mit den Sohlen und dem Rucksack bekommen wir bestimmt nächste Woche mal hin. Melde mich bei Dir, dann komm ich mal vorbei!

LG


----------



## crazymtb (30. November 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> ich fürchte ich werde morgen nicht kommen können! Ich habe eine fürchterliche Erkältung. Nehme zwar schon Antibiotium seit Dienstag, aber irgendwie wird's statt besser, schlechter   Falls ich auf wunderbare Weise bis morgen Abend doch noch fit genug bin, komme ich natürlich - hatte mich ja schon so gefreut - aber ich denke eher nicht!
> ...
> LG



OH, du Arme  
Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen  , dass es besser wird und du vielleicht doch kurz vorbeischauen kannst.

GlG Crazymtb


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. November 2007)

@Teddy24
Oh je ... auch ganz schnelle + gute Besserung von mir!
Aber keine Panik - wir wiederholen das Treffen im Januar, dann kann auch MissOldie kommen.

@Teddy24 + MissOldie:
Sucht Euch schon mal einen Termin aus, an dem Ihr beide könnt 
Wenn Eure Plätze am Samstag leer bleiben, denken wir an Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (30. November 2007)

Danke für die lieben Grüße!!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. Dezember 2007)

@ Teddy24.

auch von mir gute Besserung. Schade das du nicht kommen wirst. Hoffe du bisz beim nächsten mal dabei

LG Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (3. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen schönen Abend. Mir geht es jetzt nach einem ruhigen Wochenende wieder besser! War echt notwendig! Habe nur das Nötigste gemacht und mich hauptsächlich auf dem Sofa aufgehalten, das macht doch was aus, wenn man sich mal daran hält. Bin zwar eher der Typ, der trotzdem rumwuselt und die Krankheit ignoriert, aber diesmal war's wohl doch besser so. 

Also, bis demnächst


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ja war echt ein netter abend der so schnell vorbei war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .
Wiederholung ist auf jeden Fall angesagt.

Möchte einer von euch am Donnerstag so ab ca. 10 Uhr biken??
Kann auch etwas später sein. Muß nur so um 15.45 wieder zu Hause sein und meinen Mann zur Krankengymnastik fahren.

LG Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. Dezember 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Mir geht es jetzt nach einem ruhigen Wochenende wieder besser! War echt notwendig!


  und wie schon geschrieben ... such Dir mit MissOldie einen Termin im Januar aus  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ja war echt ein netter abend der so schnell vorbei war.
> Wiederholung ist auf jeden Fall angesagt.


Jaaa ... ich schlage vor im Januar mit MissOldie + Teddy24 ...  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Möchte eine von euch am Donnerstag so ab ca. 10 Uhr biken??


Weiß noch nicht - ich kann diese Woche nur ganz kurzfristig planen  
@Miss H: Keine von uns hat nach Deiner OP was von Dir gehört ... wie geht's Dir? Liest Du hier noch mit? Dann melde Dich doch mal...


----------



## MissQuax (3. Dezember 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ja war echt ein netter abend der so schnell vorbei war.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich fand's auch klasse und freue mich schon auf den (noch festzulegenden) Termin im Januar!    



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Möchte einer von euch am Donnerstag so ab ca. 10 Uhr biken??
> Kann auch etwas später sein. Muß nur so um 15.45 wieder zu Hause sein und meinen Mann zur Krankengymnastik fahren.
> 
> LG Angsthase62/ Antje


 
Hallo Antje, schade, habe ausgerechnet am DO einen Arzttermin, auf den ich 6 Wochen(!) warten mußte. Ich kann DI, MI und FR. Gerne das nächste Mal!

Wenn von den anderen Mädels jemand Zeit und Lust hat: bitte per PN melden! Wäre toll, mal wieder in Gesellschaft, und nicht wie fast die ganze letzte Zeit, allein durch die Gegend zu gondeln.

LG und einen schönen Abend,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Miss H (3. Dezember 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> und wie schon geschrieben ... such Dir mit MissOldie einen Termin im Januar aus
> 
> 
> Jaaa ... ich schlage vor im Januar mit MissOldie + Teddy24 ...
> ...



ja habe mich ein bißchen zurück gezogen, mir geht es wieder einigermaßn, der arm darf passiv bewegt werden, die fäden sind gezogen, und das alles ist heute vor 14 tagen gewesen. in der nacht habe ich noch schmerzen und weiß manchmal nicht, wie ich liegen soll, noch trage weitgehend meine schlinge, um der arm zu entlasten, habe 3x die woche krankengymnastik und ich glaube es geht langsam bergauf - langsam...
diese hauptsehne war übrigens ganz durchgerissen


----------



## MissOldie (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi @ all,

schön, dass ihr am Samstag so viel Spaß hattet. Ich hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Mal dabei sein kann.  


@ Angsthase 62

ich bin am Donnerstag den ganzen Vormittag im Schwimmbad. Wenn sich niemand meldet, kannst du ja zu mir kommen und wir schwimmen gemeinsam eine Runde. Ich werde von 11.00 bis 12.00 Uhr mein Schwimmtraining absolvieren. 


@ Miss H

oh je, das hört sich aber nicht wirklich gut an. Du klingst noch ziemlich deprimiert. Kopf hoch  , das wird schon wieder. Man muss der Sache nur etwas Zeit geben - sagt ausgerechnet jemand, für den Geduld in solchen Sachen ein Fremdwort ist. 


Viele Grüße an alle

MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Miss Oldie,

 wenn sich bei dir niemand meldet können wir ja mal ne Runde zusammen schwimmen. War schon ewig nicht mehr im Schwimmbad um so richtig zu schwimmen. Kannst ja mal am Do früh ins Forum od PN  schicken. Wäre dann so um 11 Uhr im Schwimmbad 

LG Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Angsthase 62

Ich werde es am Donnerstag so früh nicht schaffen, ins Netz zu gehen, da ich bereits um 07.30 Uhr im Wasser sein muss. Habe dann durchgehend bis 11.00 Uhr Unterricht. Ich bin also auf jeden Fall im Taunusbad und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.  

Lieben Gruß

MissOldie/Michaela


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Miss Oldie
die Gesellschaft sollst du haben. Erkenne dich hoffentlich ohne Helm im Badedress 

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich war heute auch wieder mal zu einer Testfahrt in freier Wildbahn ... endlich mal wieder von der Rolle weg ...  
Habe mein Stadt- und Mainradweg-Rad mal gewartet und versucht die "Streckbank" ein wenig zu verkürzen. Mit einem anderen Lenker in meiner Spezial-Bauart angebracht liege ich jetzt nicht mehr so ganz mit Affenarmen drauf, dafür ist es etwas nervös geworden ... aber damit kann ich besser umgehen als mit nervösen Gäulen  
So ganz die richtige Position habe ich noch nicht gefunden und noch etwas zuviel Gewicht auf der Vorhand - äh ich meine Unterarm/Handgelenk.  Dazu habe ich etwas Winterlicht angeschraubt und die billige Lidl-Funzl reicht völlig aus um gesehen zu werden. Richtig dunkel ist es hier im und um das Stadtgebiet eh' nie.




MissQuax schrieb:


> Tierschützer bitte die Grafik NICHT anklicken


Klar hab' ich geklickt ... hab' mir ja schon sowas gedacht  ... aber DAS Ding ist echt fies ... mit dem Rot ...   

@Miss H: Ich wünsche Dir ganz schnelle Schmerzfreiheit + Genesung. Das mit der Sehne ist ja echt ein Sch... Aber Hauptsache es kommt wieder alles in Ordnung.

@MissOldie + Angsthase 62: Ich bin zu wasserscheu für Donnerstag  ... Biken wäre ja noch was, aber Schwimmen  ... ach nee, lieber nicht ... viel Spaß Euch beiden dabei


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Dezember 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke,
na hast du dein Rad nach der Inspektion Wieder??
Wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammmen??

@ all,
mit dem Termin am 19.1. klappt es bei mir nun doch nicht , aber daran soll euer Treffen nicht scheitern. Einer kann halt immer nicht. 

Noch einen schönen Nikolaustag

LG Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Dezember 2007)

Nee, hab' mein Bike noch nicht wieder.  
Ich hatte aber auch noch einen Sonderwunsch. Das dauert vielleicht etwas länger.

Momentan habe ich nur mein Stevens ("Stadtrad") für Outdoor in Betrieb (bin heute sogar fast trocken vom K-Training nach Hause gekommen)  
Falls das Bionicon nicht bis Samstag abholbereit ist und das Wetter am WE in den Taunus einlädt, würde ich mir evtl. mein Ghost fahrbar umbauen.

Oder ... wie wär's mit einer Rodgau-Runde am Sonntag: Hälfte = ca. 20 km, komplett = ca. 40 km  
Die Wege dort dürften auch trotz Regen befahrbar sein. Lust?


----------



## Miss H (6. Dezember 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Oder ... wie wär's mit einer Rodgau-Runde am Sonntag: Hälfte = ca. 20 km, komplett = ca. 40 km
> Die Wege dort dürften auch trotz Regen befahrbar sein. Lust?



hallo ihr mädels, jetzt kann ich euch sagen, warum ich nicht so richtig aktiv mit im gespräch bin - ihr macht mich neidisch, ich würde auch so gerne und kann nicht   , dann lieber gar nicht hinschauen, mein arm ist zwar jeden tag ein bißchen schmerzfreier und manchmal überkommt mich der übermut, was sich dann bitter räscht, nein, ich schau lieber gar nicht auf eure posts und ertrage geduldig mein schicksal - im januar...werde ich wohl wieder laufen können und vielleicht februar/märz mal mein bike ausfahren...

einen schönen nikolausi noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Dezember 2007)

@ Miss H,

weiterhin gute Besserung für deine Schulter. Wird schon wieder. 

@ all,

am Wochenende klappt es bei mir nicht mit dem Biken. Wir haben vom Lauftreff unsere Weihnachtsfeier.

LG Antje


----------



## MissQuax (6. Dezember 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Nee, hab' mein Bike noch nicht wieder.
> Ich hatte aber auch noch einen Sonderwunsch. Das dauert vielleicht etwas länger.


 
Tja, so ist das mit den Sonderwünschen  Mein Händler hat doch tatsächlich nach dem Spruch gearbeitet: "Unmögliches wird sofort erledigt, auf Wunsch wird gehext. Wunder dauern etwas länger." Das Wunder ist geschehen: ich habe heute meinen "*Laubfrosch*" abgeholt!  Wenn's nicht meines wäre, wäre ich glatt neidisch auf den Besitzer/die Besitzerin - ist ein Cube Stereo in XTR-Ausstattung, Farbe "milky green". Bin so happy und freu' mich aufs Fahren!!!      



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> .... Rodgau-Runde am Sonntag: Hälfte = ca. 20 km, komplett = ca. 40 km  Die Wege dort dürften auch trotz Regen befahrbar sein. Lust?


 
Lust schon, aber ich muß arbeiten!   Wünsche Dir (und eventuellen Mitfahrerinnen) viel Spaß, eine schöne Tour und zumindest trockenes Wetter!

LG, MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MissQuax (6. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> hallo ihr mädels, jetzt kann ich euch sagen, warum ich nicht so richtig aktiv mit im gespräch bin - ihr macht mich neidisch, ich würde auch so gerne und kann nicht  , dann lieber gar nicht hinschauen, mein arm ist zwar jeden tag ein bißchen schmerzfreier und manchmal überkommt mich der übermut, was sich dann bitter räscht, nein, ich schau lieber gar nicht auf eure posts und ertrage geduldig mein schicksal - im januar...werde ich wohl wieder laufen können und vielleicht februar/märz mal mein bike ausfahren...
> 
> einen schönen nikolausi noch


 
Auch von mir gute und baldige Genesung!  

LG, MissQuax / Petra


----------



## crazymtb (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mädels  

Heute hat jeder Knochen und Muskel gesagt LOS .....

YEPP, ich habe die erste Tour (40km) nach nun halben Jahr Pause gefahren   
Ich fühl mich wie neu geboren, auch wenn vielleicht morgen die Schulter meckern wird, egal es war einfach nur toll  

Wünsche euch ein schönes 2.AdventsWE
und ganz ganz liebe Grüße
Cazymtb


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> 
> Heute hat jeder Knochen und Muskel gesagt LOS .....
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass es für Dich wieder losgeht.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. Dezember 2007)

@crazymtb,

na hast du deinen ersten Ausritt gut überstanden??? 

@ Miss Quax,

dein Laubfrosch ist echt g... . Bin mal gespannt wie es sch fährt. Bitte um Bericht.

@ Taunusschnecke,

was machen die Sonderwünsche an deinem Rad. 

Euch allen einen schönen 2. Advent

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## crazymtb (9. Dezember 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @crazymtb,
> na hast du deinen ersten Ausritt gut überstanden???



Ein bißchen kneifen, aber kein Vergleich was ich da in den letzten Monaten auszuhalten hatte  

@all
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer gemütlichen einfachen Ausfahrt demnächst


----------



## MissQuax (9. Dezember 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Miss Quax,
> 
> dein Laubfrosch ist echt g... . Bin mal gespannt wie es sch fährt. Bitte um Bericht.
> 
> LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


 
Hallo Antje,
bin auch ganz happy + verliebt!   

Habe die ersten Einstellarbeiten vorgenommen - mußte ich mir alles selbst aus dem Owners Manual "erlesen" - mein Händler/Verkäufer hatte nicht so sehr den Plan!  

Der Hinterbau ist momentan recht gut, komfortabel, bin allerdings ja nur Feldwege und mal ein paar höhere Bordsteinkanten gefahren. Wie's dann im Gelände ist, ob der Dämpfer in der Komfort-Einstellung dann eventuell durchschlägt und etwas mehr Luftdruck braucht, werde ich noch sehen bwz. merken.

Die Gabel ist noch zu straff, werde jetzt erstmal mit der Druck- und Zugstufeneinstellung rumexperimentieren, wenn das nicht reicht, den Luftdruck nochmal senken.

Der Plattform-Modus taugt was, das Rad wippt dann wirklich kaum noch. Die Federwegsverstellung funzt auch gut, sogar während der Fahrt machbar (ebenso wie die Arretierung des Dämpfers), allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, daß das Rad bei Absenkung auf 100 mm Federweg nicht mehr so leicht rollt!  Muß ich aber dann auch nochmal im Taunus richtig testen.

Noch unzufrieden bin ich mit den Bremsen, nicht weil sie noch nicht richtig ziehen (das liegt daran, daß sie nocht nicht komplett eingefahren sind) sondern weil der Druckpunkt total schwammig ist und die Hebel sich bis weit zum Lenker ziehen lassen. Die müssen bei der 1. Inspektion des Rades wohl unbedingt entlüftet werden.

Für die Tour am Dienstag werde ich wahrscheinlich das Simplon nehmen, weil ich's auf dem Sattel (Fizik Nisene) des Cube nach ca. 1,5 Stunden nicht mehr aushalte - ein ätzendes Teil.  Da muß unbedingt was anderes drauf - sonst halte ich im Sommer keine Touren von 5 - 6 Stunden durch.

Ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen MTB-Mädels hier im Forum einen schönen 2. Adventssonntag!

LG, Petra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Dezember 2007)

@ Antje:
Ja, habe ab Samstag das Bike wieder geholt und gestern in der Gegend rund um den Rodgau-Rundweg getestet. Alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit gemacht. Nur der neue Sattel  ... (der Leichteste aus der Terry Damenreihe) ... nach nur einer Stunde hatte ich gestern schon Ar...pein   und den letzten km wäre ich am liebsten gelaufen - sowas hatte ich noch nie.

Ich bin jetzt also wieder fahrbereit für alle Gelegenheiten (habe ja noch einen anderen Sattel)

@ MissQuax:
Habe ich schon zum Laubfrosch gratuliert? Wenn nicht, hole ich das hiermit nach  
Danke auch von mir für den ausführlichen ersten Bericht. Laß der Gabel mal ein paar Ausritte Zeit, bevor Du daran rumspielst. Bei meinem Bioni war sie beim ersten Ritt auch etwas zu straff. Das hat sich aber bald gegeben und war dann völlig ok (das hatte ich auch am ganz neuen Testrad). Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt darauf den Frosch in natura zu sehen.   



crazymtb schrieb:


> @all
> Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer gemütlichen einfachen Ausfahrt demnächst


 ... und für mich bitte mit Betonung auf gemütlich  

*An die hier mitlesenden aus dem Bereich Dietzenbach/Rodgau:*
Da fahre ich gerne im Winterhalbjahr und habe gehört es soll dort in der Gegend auch *Trails *geben. 
Kann mir jemand dazu vielleicht etwas sagen, einen GPS-Track geben oder auf der Karte zeigen??
PM oder mail dazu wäre toll. Flachland ist ja im Winter nett und entspannend zu fahren, aber nur die breiten Wege ...  

*Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar*


----------



## MissQuax (10. Dezember 2007)

*@Taunusschnecke*



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Nur der neue Sattel  ... (der Leichteste aus der Terry Damenreihe) ... nach nur einer Stunde hatte ich gestern schon Ar...pein   und den letzten km wäre ich am liebsten gelaufen - sowas hatte ich noch nie.


 
Das Gefühl kenn ich jetzt auch - war noch bei keinem Sattel so extrem wie bei dem Cube-Sattel  - und dabei habe ich ja zur Zeit immer 2 Radhosen (1 x Sommerhose + 1 x Winterhose) mit Polster übereinander an!    



> Habe ich schon zum Laubfrosch gratuliert? Wenn nicht, hole ich das hiermit nach
> Danke auch von mir für den ausführlichen ersten Bericht. Laß der Gabel mal ein paar Ausritte Zeit, bevor Du daran rumspielst. Bei meinem Bioni war sie beim ersten Ritt auch etwas zu straff. Das hat sich aber bald gegeben und war dann völlig ok (das hatte ich auch am ganz neuen Testrad). Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt darauf den Frosch in natura zu sehen.


 
Vielen Dank!   Vielleicht klappt's ja in Kürze mit 'ner kleinen "Vorführ-Tour". Meld' Dich doch mal wann Du Zeit hättest!

LG,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (10. Dezember 2007)

*@crazymtb*



crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> 
> Heute hat jeder Knochen und Muskel gesagt LOS .....
> 
> ...


 
Und, wie hat Deine Schulter den ersten Ausritt verkraftet? Hoffe, Du hast am nächsten Tag nicht büßen müssen. Aber der Anfang ist damit gemacht, jetzt geht's bestimmt weiter aufwärts!  

LG,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (11. Dezember 2007)

@Taunusschnecke,

hallo Sylva. Petra und ich würden gerne mit dir am Montag eine Tour an der Nidda fahren. Könnten uns bei dir treffen. Was meinst du dazu??? 

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ups ... da mache ich einmal abends den PC nicht mehr an ...
Ich hab' gestern 'ne große Frankfurt-Runde gedreht (neuen Sattel zurückgegeben, K-Training, Einkaufen) und bin erst spät zurückgekommen. Die Stadt war wirklich äußerst nett zu befahren: Einmal hätte mich unterwegs fast ein rechts abbiegendes Auto auf dem Radweg erwischt  und auch gegen einen beinschnappenden Köt.. mußte ich mich wehren  . Durch abruptes Absteigen + Drohgebärde + wütendes Anbrüllen konnte ich ihn aber in die Flucht schlagen   



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Petra und ich würden gerne mit dir am Montag eine Tour an der Nidda fahren.


Montags ist bei mir nicht so gut + gibt oft Stress - aber der Vorschlag ist schon reizvoll (und gäbe ja ordentlich Punkte für's Team )
Gibt's für Euch keinen anderen Tag (außer Mittwoch, da geht's bei mir nie) in der nächsten Woche? Wenn nicht, dann könnte ich es vielleicht ausnahmsweise doch möglich machen. Wenn wir nicht später als 1/2 11 oder 11 starten und bis ca. 16 Uhr wieder zurück sind (ja, bei meinem Tempo brauch ich ein bisserl Zeit  ). Unterwegs müßte ich auch noch in einem Laden einfallen + Frischfutter für das Abendessen besorgen.

Wir können deswegen ja noch telefonieren.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Dezember 2007)

@Sylva,

wir hatten uns auch gedacht relativ früh zu fahren. Petra muß noch in Ihrem Terminkalender sehen ob es klappt.
So ca. 3 Std. reichen ja auch. Den Rest übers Telefon.
Ja in der City zu fahren ist ganz schön gefährlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber so lange du schneller bist. 

LG Antje


----------



## crazymtb (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi Ihr  

Wenn es nicht bei Montag bleibt, würde ich mich gerne zur Nidda-Tour anschließen, habe ich bei Taunusschnecke auch schon anläuten lassen. Dann hätten wir eine Ausfahrt zu Viert und so ein paar WP-Punkte  

@MissQuax
Die gesamte Arm-/Schulter-/Nackenmuskelatur hat sich höllisch verspannt   Mein Masseur war ganz begeister und hat mich ein bißchen getadelt, aber es war trotzdem die Sache werd.

Grüßchen Crazymtb


----------



## MissQuax (12. Dezember 2007)

> @MissQuax
> Die gesamte Arm-/Schulter-/Nackenmuskelatur hat sich höllisch verspannt  Mein Masseur war ganz begeister und hat mich ein bißchen getadelt, aber es war trotzdem die Sache werd.
> Grüßchen Crazymtb


 
*@crazymtb*
Der soll nicht tadeln, sondern dich wieder zurechtkneten!   
Hauptsache, die Folgen deiner Tour sind nicht von Dauer und Dir hat's mental gut getan! 




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> wir hatten uns auch gedacht relativ früh zu fahren. Petra muß noch in Ihrem Terminkalender sehen ob es klappt.
> So ca. 3 Std. reichen ja auch. Den Rest übers Telefon.


 


crazymtb schrieb:


> Hi Ihr
> 
> Wenn es nicht bei Montag bleibt, würde ich mich gerne zur Nidda-Tour anschließen, habe ich bei Taunusschnecke auch schon anläuten lassen. Dann hätten wir eine Ausfahrt zu Viert und so ein paar WP-Punkte


 
*@taunusschnecke, angsthase 62 + crazymtb*

Bei mir ist Montag okay, habe einen Termin von 8.30 - 9.00 Uhr, dann "frei" bis 17.20 Uhr.

Aber wir können - wenn es dann ALLEN paßt - gerne auch am Dienstag fahren, da habe ich (bis jetzt) noch gar keine Termine!

So, und jetzt in die Schuhe gehüpft und die Stöcke geschnappt - 1 Runde Nordic Walking ist noch angesagt - mehr geht heute nicht, ich habe die letzte Zeit ein bißchen zu viel gemacht und fühle mich momentan eher schlapp statt fit  Aber etwas Frischluft brauche ich auf alle Fälle noch, werde eben meine Hausrunde dann heute in 35 statt in 30 Minuten laufen.

LG, und einen schönen Abend,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MissOldie (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Winterhexen,

es ist total verhext. Letzte Woche hatte ich Termine bis über beide Ohren und konnte nichts machen und diese Woche habe ich gesundheitlich ziemlich abgebaut. Es ist zum :kotz:. Bin völlig frustriert.

Ich wollte mich einfach nur mal wieder gemeldet haben.

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Dezember 2007)

@ all,

also am Dienstag kann ich erst ab 13 Uhr. Muß vorher ar......?
Wird es dann zu spät? Meldet euch mal.

@Miss Oldie,
dir gute Besserung. Es ist ja wirklich wie verhext bei dir.

LG Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Dezember 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht bei Montag bleibt, würde ich mich gerne zur Nidda-Tour anschließen


Könntest Du denn am Dienstag, und wenn ja, um welche Uhrzeit?

Mir würde generell der Dienstag auch besser passen als der Montag ... 
MissQuax - ok, Du kannst auch am Dienstag.
Wie sieht's Dienstag bei Dir aus Angsthase? Ok, ab 13 Uhr ... ich war mal wieder zu langsam beim Schreiben ... (dabei ging's doch gar nicht bergauf)



MissQuax schrieb:


> *@crazymtb* Der soll nicht tadeln, sondern dich wieder zurechtkneten!
> Hauptsache, die Folgen deiner Tour sind nicht von Dauer und Dir hat's mental gut getan!


Genau   



MissQuax schrieb:


> ich habe die letzte Zeit ein bißchen zu viel gemacht und fühle mich momentan eher schlapp statt fit


 
Hängt's vielleicht auch am grauen Wetter? Ich fühle mich momentan auch nicht so toll - physisch wie psychisch - mir fehlt die Sonne und gestern habe ich mich grade so über 2 Punkte Rolle gequält  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hatte ich Termine bis über beide Ohren und konnte nichts machen und diese Woche habe ich gesundheitlich ziemlich abgebaut. Es ist zum :kotz:. Bin völlig frustriert.


Wie können wir Dich trösten? 
Ich schick' Dir mal ein Blümchen rüber: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MissOldie schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich einfach nur mal wieder gemeldet haben.


 Lieben Gruß zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Dezember 2007)

@ Taunusschnecke,

mist habe gerade noch mal im Kalender gesehen das mein Mann mir einen Termin gemacht hat. Geht also am Dienstag nicht.

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Dezember 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> mist habe gerade noch mal im Kalender gesehen das mein Mann mir einen Termin gemacht hat. Geht also am Dienstag nicht.


Also, dann lassen wir es doch bei Montag.

@crazymtb: Da Du Montag nicht kannst ... wir können ja auch noch an einem anderen Termin fahren. Wann kannst/willst Du denn?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe gestern mal wieder eine Bastelstunde eingelegt und habe nun neben dem schönes (Selbstbau-)Licht am Bike auch eine Lampe am Helm  

Der Test gestern abend war ok    und ich bin nun gerüstet für (Wald-)Fahrten im Dunklen außerhalb des Stadtgebietes   
Hat jemand Lust? Vielleicht mal den Rodgau-Rundweg ... oder sonst irgendwo? ... oder auch mixed (im Taunusschneckentempo  )?


----------



## MissQuax (15. Dezember 2007)

*@Winterhexen-Team:*

Damit sich niemand wundert, wenn meine Trainingszeiten die nächsten Tage ungewohnterweise ziemlich "einbrechen": ich bin leider schon wieder erkältet (das letzte Mal ist gerade 6 Wochen her  ) und fühle mich ziemlich "matschig". Mehr als eine kleine Nordic-Walking-Runde schaffe ich in dem Zustand nicht - und das gerade jetzt, wo es trocken ist und man bzw. frau gut biken könnte! Mein "Laubfrosch" quakt nach Auslauf und ich kränkele!    

Ich wünsche allen anderen Winterhexen ein schönes und schnupfenfreies Wochenende!

LG,
MissQuax / Petra




Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal wieder eine Bastelstunde eingelegt und habe nun neben dem schönes (Selbstbau-)Licht am Bike auch eine Lampe am Helm
> 
> Der Test gestern abend war ok  und ich bin nun gerüstet für (Wald-)Fahrten im Dunklen außerhalb des Stadtgebietes
> Hat jemand Lust? Vielleicht mal den Rodgau-Rundweg ... oder sonst irgendwo? ... oder auch mixed (im Taunusschneckentempo  )?


 
*@Taunusschnecke:*

Das würde ich auch sehr gerne mal probieren. Sobald ich wieder fit bin, werde ich mich mal nach einer halbwegs brauchbaren (und bezahlbaren) Lampe umschauen!

Ansonsten melde ich mich Sonntag Abend oder Montag Morgen und sage Bescheid ob ich die geplante Tour am Montag mitfahren kann (im Moment sieht's nicht danach aus  )

LG, bis bald,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MissQuax (22. Dezember 2007)

*@Winterhexen*

Hallo Mädels,

wollte mich mal kurz aus dem Saarland melden. Bin ja über Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern, mein Cube habe ich natürlich mitgenommen.

Seit letzte Woche DO hing ich wegen einer starken Erkältung ziemlich in den Seilen (s. letztes Posting), konnte nicht mehr als ein kleines bißchen Walken. Nachdem es mir die letzten Tage schon etwas besser ging und das Wetter hier einfach phantastisch ist, war ich gestern gut einpackt mit dem Cube auf Tour. Habe es langsam angehen lassen, aber hat so Spaß gemacht, daß am Ende doch über 30 km und 2:20 h Nettofahrzeit rauskamen.  

Es geht mir auch heute noch gut (war auch wieder ne kleine Runde unterwegs), kein Rückfall, also: Biken hilft beim Gesundwerden!  

Ich habe die Tchibo-Heizsohlen das erste Mal in Betrieb gehabt und sie funktionieren recht gut. Bei den eisigen Temperaturen hier hatte ich auch nach über 2 Stunden noch keine kalten Füße, obwohl ich mit meinen Sommerschuhen (+ Neoprenüberschuhen) gefahren bin.

Ich wünsche allen Winterhexen und auch den anderen Bikerinnen hier im Forum ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein schönes neues Bike-Jahr mit vielen tollen Touren!




Liebe Grüße,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## crazymtb (23. Dezember 2007)

Wunderschöne Weihnachten voller Wärme und Lichterglanz, schönen Stunden im Kreis der Familie und für das neue Jahr Glück, Gesundheit und viele glückliche Augenblicke bei MTB-Touren
wünscht euch
Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Dezember 2007)

@ all,

auch von mir  an alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest mit euren Familien und Freunden.
Ein gesundes und bikereiches neues Jahr sollt ihr ebenfalls alle haben und ich hoffe wir treffen uns dann auch mal in gößerer Runde zum Biken.

Liebe Grüße Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich schließe mich allen guten Wünschen für die Fressttage an    

und hier noch ein Tipp, falls Ihr im Kalten  biken wollt:
Bei dem scharfen Nordostwind, den wir neulich hatten, habe ich mal wieder in meinem Fundus gekramt, *Neoprenhandschuhe *und *Neopren-Gesichtsmaske *gefunden und getestet. 
*Das Ergebnis: wunderbar warm.*  
Die Gesichtsmaske hilft besser gegen schneidenden Wind als ein Buff und die mit den Neopren-Handschuhe (über dünnen Fingerhandschuhen) tauen sogar eingefrorene Finger unterwegs wieder auf   (erfolgreich von Angsthase erprobt).

Die Handschuhe habe ich mal in der eBucht geschossen und die Gesichtsmaske gibt es jedes Jahr beim Kaffeeröster. Sicher auch in irgendwelchen Onlineshops...

Ansonsten finde ich immer mehr Gefallen an kleinen Runden in der Dunkelheit. Manchmal hockte auch der Schweinehund so lange vor der Tür bis es dunkel war und ich dann erst den Kampf gewinnen und raus konnte . Falls jemand mal Lust auf die (ganze oder halbe) Rodgau-Rundweg-Runde hat ... bitte Laut geben ... kleine Lampen lassen sich übrigens auch in Minutenschnelle mit Kabelbindern zur Helmlampe umfunktionieren und
... natürlich kann man da auch im Hellen fahren ...


----------



## MissOldie (24. Dezember 2007)

Tja, was soll ich denn jetzt noch schreiben??? Natürlich wünsche auch ich euch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest ohne Stress und einen guten Rutsch (aber nicht mit dem Bike) ins neue Jahr.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Dezember 2007)

@ all

euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wann gehts mal wieder zusammen auf eine Tour???

LG Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich wünsch auch allen eine guten Rutsch und natürlich ein sturzfreies, gesundes usw. ...  neues Jahr.

Für eine gemeinsame Tour bin ich ab Donnerstag, 3.1. wieder zu haben.
Auf Eis habe ich aber nicht so die rechte Lust ... ich favorisiere den schönen Wald südlich von Frankfurt Richtung Rodgau.

Jetzt wärme ich erst einmal meine kalten Beine in der heißen Wanne auf


----------



## MissQuax (30. Dezember 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ja, ich wünsch auch allen eine guten Rutsch und natürlich ein sturzfreies, gesundes usw. ...  neues Jahr.


 
Vielen Dank, dito!  



> Für eine gemeinsame Tour bin ich ab Donnerstag, 3.1. wieder zu haben.


 
Habe die Woche auch noch keine Termine, stehe gerne zur Verfügung! 



> Auf Eis habe ich aber nicht so die rechte Lust ... ich favorisiere den schönen Wald südlich von Frankfurt Richtung Rodgau.


 
Bin heute streckenweise auf vereisten Untergrund gefahren und muß sagen, daß es für mich kein entspanntes Biken war. Bin gefahren wie auf rohen Eiern!  



> Jetzt wärme ich erst einmal meine kalten Beine in der heißen Wanne auf


 
Das hab ich auch schon gemacht - herrlich!!!  

Liebe Grüße,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. Januar 2008)

@ all

wünsche euch allen ein gutes, gesundes 2008.

Bin von dem Vorschlag am 3.1. zu radeln begeistert. 
Rodgau ist ok. Wo  und wann wollen wir uns treffen und wer fährt alles mit??
Meldet euch doch mal.

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## crazymtb (1. Januar 2008)

Hi @all

Schönes neues Jahr euch und 
eine erlebnissreiche und sturzfreie MTBsaison 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



crazymtb


----------



## Miss H (2. Januar 2008)

moin mädels,  
alles gute von mir noch für 2008, hoffe, ihr seid alle gut rein gekommen.
ich habe noch gar nichts gelesen und mich auch ein wenig rar gemacht...

ich war in der letzten woche zwei mal in nürnberg bei meiner mutter, sie will nicht mehr...86 jahre, habe silvester im altersheim verbracht - aber es war köstlich
heute fahr ich nach dresden, da da mein schwiegervater - 85 - auch "nicht mehr will"
meine mutter auf der pflegestation, mein schwiegervater auf intensiv, beide werden, wenn überhaupt, auf pflege angewiesen sein und und der verfall bei beiden ging innerhalb der letzten 3 wochen von statten...na, so ist das eben

meiner schulter geht es super...
bis demnächst


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand morgen (Sonntag, 6.1.) Lust auf eine Flachlandtour ohne Eis?
Dauer bis zu ca. 2,5 Std.  ... so lange halten die Heizsohlen auf jeden Fall durch  
Im Raum Dietzenbach/Rodgau läßt es sich zur Zeit entspannt fahren.

Treffpunkt ist ein Parkplatz, z.B.  zwischen Neu-Isenburg und Gravenbruch - von der A 661 bzw. A3 gut zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke,
moin, moin 

mein Gott bist du schon früh wach. 
Grundsätzlich hätte ich morgen schon Interesse, weis aber noch nicht wie der Familienplan aussieht. Welche Uhrzeit hast du denn so angedacht??

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich bin schon früh + plötzlich aus dem Bett gefallen  
Die Uhrzeit morgen ist mir relativ egal egal. Es soll aber wohl etwas feucht von oben werden, aber um die Mittagszeit den Aussichten nach weniger...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke,

gebe dir erst heute abend Nachricht. Muß erst nochmal meine Tochter abpassen. Will erst mal wissen wann sie wieder die Mücke macht und studieren geht.
So jetzt noch einen Mitarbeiterfragebogenbeantworten und dann gehts ein bischen joggen

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Januar 2008)

Nach Telefonat mit Angsthase gibt es morgen eine

Mixed-Runde im Taunusschneckentempo

Treffen um 11.30 Uhr am kleinen Parkplatz 
an der Brandschneise
(wer wissen will, wo das genau ist: Fragen  )


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Januar 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> an der Brandschneise
> (wer wissen will, wo das genau ist: Fragen  )


Es gibt mehrere Brandschneisen.
N 50° 03' 05" E 008° 43' 59"  ?

Wenn´s Wetter einigermassen taugt, fahr ich mit.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2008)

Taunusschneckentempo ist genau richtig für mein Anhängsel. Ist die erste Ausfahrt nach der Knie OP.
Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen. Wir freuen uns auf morgen früh

LG Angsthase / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Brandschneisen.
> N 50° 03' 05" E 008° 43' 59"  ?
> 
> Wenn´s Wetter einigermassen taugt, fahr ich mit.



Sorry ... leider kann ich mit den Koordinaten nichts anfangen  

Gemeint ist die Brandschneise zwischen Neu-Isenburg und Gravenbruch.   

Von der A 661 Abfahrt Neu-Isenburg. Aus Richtung Norden kommend nach der Abfahrt rechts Richtung Heusenstamm fahren, die Brücke überquert die Autobahn. Danach verengen sich die 2 Fahrspuren auf eine. Kurz nach dieser Stelle ist rechts ein kleiner Parkplatz am Anfang der Brandschneise. Achtung: Es gibt dort kein Hinweisschild!

Gut zu sehen ist die Schneise bei google maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,8.732994&spn=0.016974,0.038452&t=h&z=15&om=1


----------



## crazymtb (6. Januar 2008)

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Bei einem so super Wetter musste Frau sich einfachs aufs Bike schwingen.
Hoffe ihr hattet auch eine schöne Tour und konntet wie ich die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dabei genießen.
Vielleicht klappts ja noch ein paarmal, bevor dann die erneute Zwangspause *seufz* bei mir kommt.

@Angsthase
< ... Knie OP...? > Garnix davon mit bekommen. Dann toi toi fürs Knie!!

GlG Crazymtb


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Januar 2008)

@ Crazymtb

das war das Knie meines Mannes. Unsere Tour heute war echt klasse. Sonne und Wärme was man sich alles so wünscht. Waren 2:35 Std. unterwegs gewesen und hatten durch Zufall Erdi von den Eisbären getroffen der uns dann geführt hat. Von dieser Stelle aus nochmals vielen Dank 

Wann hast du den deine Zwangspause ?? Kommen die Metallteile aus deiner Schulter raus?

So jetzt aufs Sofa und den Rest vom Sonntag genießen.

LG Angsthase/ Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (6. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen,

auch ich melde mich mal wieder und wünsche euch noch ein frohes neues Jahr.

Ja, ich war heute auch fleißig Allerdings mache ich mal wieder eine Zwagspause. Mich hat es in einer Matschrinne zerbröselt. Ergebnis: der sogenannte Skidaumen; Bänderris mit Kapseleinriss im Daumengrundgelenk. OP am Dienstag.  Ich werde noch wahnsinnig. Aber wenigstens habe ich auch mal wieder ein paar Pünktchen zum WP beigetragen.

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Januar 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ...um 10:20:
> Gemeint ist die Brandschneise zwischen Neu-Isenburg und Gravenbruch.


Ups! Da war ich schon weg. Leider hatte ich dann noch ein kleines technisches Problem zu lösen und war gnadenlos zu spät an der Brandschneise. Da ward Ihr natürlich schon weg.

Naja, das nächste Mal halt. Auf dem Weg hab ich aber noch einen wilden Dirtpark entdeckt. Ich habs ja eigentlich nicht so mit dem Hüpfen, aber da war ja wirklich in allen Grössen was dabei. Vllt probier ich das im Sommer mal.

Bleibt oben!
Sonja


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Januar 2008)

@ MissOldie.

autsch!!! Du hast aber auch ein Pech. Wünsche dir für deine OP alles Gute.

Alles wird gut.

LG Antje


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> und war gnadenlos zu spät an der Brandschneise. Da ward Ihr natürlich schon weg.


dafür kam ich zur richtigen Zeit dort vorbei und habe mal geschaut wer da so im Eisbärenland unterwegs ist  


Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> und hatten durch Zufall Erdi von den Eisbären getroffen der uns dann geführt hat. Von dieser Stelle aus nochmals vielen Dank


Gern geschehen  

Bis bald mal wieder ...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Januar 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappts ja noch ein paarmal, bevor dann die erneute Zwangspause *seufz* bei mir kommt.


Es war eine schöne Tour gestern und wir fahren demnächst sicher mal wieder in der Gegend um Dietzenbach. Das ist doch gar nicht so weit weg von Dir ... wie wär's mal mit eine kleinen Runde?





MissOldie schrieb:


> Mich hat es in einer Matschrinne zerbröselt. Ergebnis: der sogenannte Skidaumen; Bänderris mit Kapseleinriss im Daumengrundgelenk. OP am Dienstag


Was für ein Sch....
Ich fühle mit Dir - ich hatte auch vor einigen Jahren eine Kapselverletzung am Daumen durch einen Sturz. War sehr schmerzhaft und beeinträchtigend. 


MissOldie schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens habe ich auch mal wieder ein paar Pünktchen zum WP beigetragen.


Ein kleiner Trost. Wiegt aber Ärger + Schmerzen leider nicht auf. Auch von mir alles Gute für die OP  





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ups! Da war ich schon weg.


Sorry, mein Fehler ... ich hatte nur mit Anrufen, nicht aber ernsthaft mit einer Antwort im Thread gerechnet und zu spät reingeguckt ...  


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich dann noch ein kleines technisches Problem zu lösen und war gnadenlos zu spät an der Brandschneise. Da ward Ihr natürlich schon weg.


 Tut mir sehr leid ... können wir das vielleicht mit genauerer Verabredung wiederholen  





Erdi01 schrieb:


> dafür kam ich zur richtigen Zeit dort vorbei und habe mal geschaut wer da so im Eisbärenland unterwegs ist


 
Danke für's Zeigen etlicher neuer Wege  
Gerne mal wieder ...


----------



## Teddy24 (7. Januar 2008)

@ all

auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute für 2008!! Unser System ist pünktlich am 21.12. abgestürzt, sodass ich keinerlei Grüße loswerden konnte!! Und heute sind wir wieder in den Arbeitsalltag gestürzt, daher die Verspätung!

Bis bald, hoffentlich auch wieder auf zwei Rädern!!  .... gute Vorsätze für 2008 habe ich ja  

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Januar 2008)

@ Sylva,

so hab mich heute bei uns im Taunus ausgetobt. Die Wege sind jetzt Gott sei Dank weitestgehend Eisfrei. Nur an der ein oder anderen Stelle sind noch Eisplacken vorhanden. Es waren immerhin  bei 21 Km  420 hm. 
Ich war dann doch froh als ich wieder zu hause war. Man merkt doch die vielen flachen Touren der letzten Zeit, da fehlt dann einfach die Power für Bergauf. 
Hab dann noch die fehlenden 7 Min für den WP auf der Rolle nachgeholt und kann jetzt 2 Stunden eintragen. 

LG Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Januar 2008)

@ Teddy24: Ja, ja ... die lieben IT-Systeme ... machen doch immer wieder Freude  
Danke für den lieben Gruß + auch Dir alles Gute für 2008. Wir sehen uns doch am 19.?

Ich habe heute mal wieder meinem Hobby 'Wege suchen'  gefrönt und bin mehr als 3 Stunden durch den Wald zwischen Dietzenbach und Jügesheim gefahren (netto aber nur 2,5 Stunden  ). Mit dem Kartenausschnitt in der Hand habe ich Weg für Weg gesucht, gefahren, in der Karte nachgeschaut (die besten eingetragen) und versucht mir einzuprägen. Jetzt kann ich die Gegend flüssiger fahren  und finde auch die Trails   
Die Reitwege dort sind zwar nett anzuschauen, aber wirklich nicht gut befahrbar. Ich bin heute mehrmals im holprigen (wohl noch etwas gefrorenen) Sand gelandet und wieder umgekehrt. War zu blöd zu fahren...

@Angsthase 62: Na hoffentlich war's das für diesen Winter mit dem Eis (glaube ich aber noch nicht). Schön, dass die Wege wieder frei sind. Wenn ich die Dietzenbacher Gegend "durch" habe, dann kümmere ich mich mal um neue Wege in Deiner Gegend. 
Die er-fahren wir dann im Frühjahr


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Januar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

Puh, war heut mal wieder bei uns im Taunus unterwegs. So eine kleine Runde auf den Treisberg und durchs Niedgesbachtal wieder retour. Am Ende warens dann 26 km und 500 HM und ich platt wie ne Flunder. 
Badewanne war da Pflichtprogramm. 
Morgen gehts dann bei schönen Wetter Geburtstag feiern und nicht biken 

Was treibst du so am Wochenende? Weiter auf Trailsuche??

@ all

allen ein schönes Wochenende

LG Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## crazymtb (13. Januar 2008)

Hi Mädels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Training aufm Ergometer und das Krafttraining für meinen Arm zeigt sich sehr positiv *freu*
Somit heute eine super schöne sonnige Ausfahrt.
Morgen Vorstellung in bgu Frankfurt und dann wird es sich entscheiden wo ich operiert werde und wie die Dinge aussehen falle ich garnicht so lange aus. 

Wie sieht denn die Planung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit Uhrzeit und Ort am SA aus?

Wünsche euch noch einen angenehmen RestSO
Crazymtb


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. Januar 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke
> Was treibst du so am Wochenende? Weiter auf Trailsuche??


Nee ... leider nicht ... ich mußte so unangenehme Sachen machen wie Akten/Papiere stemmen  usw. ...
Bin immer nur mal kurz vor die Tür gekommen.  



crazymtb schrieb:


> Das Training aufm Ergometer und das Krafttraining für meinen Arm zeigt sich sehr positiv [...] und wie die Dinge aussehen falle ich garnicht so lange aus.


Sehr gut   



crazymtb schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Planung mit Uhrzeit und Ort am SA aus?


MissQuax hat dazu eine PN geschickt.

Bis dann


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Januar 2008)

@ all

Hallo es ist so ruhig hier. Macht Ihr alle eine Pause ???

Was geht ab in den nächsten Tagen??

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich spür' immer noch den Gegenwind vom letzten Hexenausritt in den Knochen  
Na ja ... irgendwie ist wohl im Moment nicht nur ein Wetter-, sondern auch ein leichtes Motivationstief. Ich quäl mich so über die Tage bzw. die Rolle.

Gestern habe ich mich aufgerafft, die paar Stunden zwischen den Regenzeiten genutzt und wieder mal ein Waldstück genauer erkundet  ... habe nette Wege gefunden  und ein 8-köpfiges Rehrudel beobachtet, das seinerseite mich wieder interessiert beäugte (und versuchte meine Gefährlichkeit einzuschätzen) ... bis ein NordicWalker laut angestochert kam und die wortlose Kommunikation unterbrach   

Heute + morgen soll's wieder ätzend werden ... Regen, Regen + Wind ...
Irgendwie hab' ich da gar keine Lust rauszugehen.

Ansonsten ist mir der Winterstein mal wieder in den Sinn gekommen. Ich hätte Lust da eine Runde zu drehen. Hat jemand nächste Woche Zeit und Lust? Wann?


----------



## Miss H (19. Januar 2008)

moin mädels, 
bin auch mal wieder da, habe hier sicher 3 wochen pausieret aus verschiedenen gründen...

ich geh seit einer woche wieder arbeiten. meiner schulter geht es sehr gut - keine schmerzen mehr und beweglichkeit bis zu 95 % wieder hergestellt, ich gehe wieder joggen und ende februar will ich wieder aufs bike...wüde mich gerne wieder den touren von taunusschnecke anschließen, das war immer genau das richtige für mich...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. Januar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

also am Donnerstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag frei, geht da was ??? 
Könnten ja mal wieder mit mehreren fahren. Also wer hat Lust und Zeit.


Morgen gibt es eine Werkstattparty bei meinem Bruder das heißt Ritzelpaket und Kettenwechsel und mal sehen was noch alles so kommt 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Januar 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> also am Donnerstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag frei, geht da was ???
> Könnten ja mal wieder mit mehreren fahren. Also wer hat Lust und Zeit.



Klar geht da was  
Ich hätte Zeit ... und könnte mir zur Abwechslung wieder mal die Winterstein-Gegend vorstellen. 
Die genaue Strecke können wir je nach Wetter-/Matschlage ja vor Ort aussuchen.

Kann bzw. möchte sonst vielleicht noch jemand mitfahren?

*Ist Treffen am Donnerstag, 24.1. um 11 Uhr am bekannten Sportplatz-Parkplatz nördlich von Wehrheim ok?*
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Straße zum Parkplatz Schlink immer noch nicht befahrbar ist ... oder doch?





Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es eine Werkstattparty bei meinem Bruder das heißt Ritzelpaket und Kettenwechsel und mal sehen was noch alles so kommt


Na dann viel Spaß dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. Januar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

Doch die Straße muß wohl fertig sein und auch wieder für den Verkehr freigegeben sein. Aber Treffpunkt Sportplatz Wehrheim ist für manche mit dem Auto wohl besser zu erreichen.

LG ANgsthase 62


----------



## Miss H (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo mädels, herrliches wetter heute, hätte lust am we auf so 30 - 40 km,
wer macht denn was? würde gerne mitkommen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Januar 2008)

moin moin, 
na ja - das Wetter ist heute ja nicht so toll und ich bin von etwas Lustlosigkeit geplagt. Zuerst muß ich jetzt Einkaufen. Danach evtl. Rodgau-Rundweg.
Melde mich dann noch mal.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Januar 2008)

So, das wär's mit dem Wochenende. Anlasser am Auto defekt.   :kotz: 
Kann jetzt meinen Einkauf irgendwie auf dem Rad transportieren (wenn ich mich wieder abgeregt hab). Auto steht in der letzten Ecke der Tiefgarage und am Montag kann ich mich dann darum kümmern wie ich es von da aus in die Werkstatt krieg. Da ist jetzt am Samstag natürlich auch keiner mehr  

Hab' 'ne Sch...laune  :kotz: 
Also kein Ausritt am WE. Ich fahr' vielleicht nur hier in der Ecke rum. Nächste Woche muss ich mal sehen was wird ...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Januar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

ist ja echt blöd mit deinem Auto. Da würd ich auch das:kotz:  kriegen.

Bin gerade dabei das Treppenhaus abzukleben. Montag früh kommt der Maler. Eine blöde arbeit und dann müssen wir noch auf einen Geburtstag. 
Bei mir ist also auch nicht mit biken. Muß mal sehen wann im Treppenhaus alles fertig ist.
Melde mich dann wieder zwecks Ausfahrt.

@ all

Noch ein schönes Wochenende und schöne Ausfahrten

LG Angsthase62 / Antje


----------



## saxoshuttle (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde es schön, dass es noch andere Frauen gibt, denen die Männer in der Regel zu heavy fahren .
Auf der Suche nach Mitfahrerinnen hauptsächlich im Süden Frankfurts bin ich auf euren Thread gestossen. Ich selbst wohne bei Dieburg und bin oft Richtung Odenwald unterwegs, würde aber auch gern mal andere Touren kennenlernen. Am WE sind auch andere Gegenden kein Problem. Da ich selbständig bin, kann ich bei super Wetter oftmals auch spontan einen ganzen Nachmittag freischaufeln.
In jedem Fall würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mal zu einer Tour mitnehmen würdet. Habt ihr vielleicht aktuell schon was geplant für die nächste Zeit?

Viele Grüße,
saxoshuttle


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Februar 2008)

@ saxoshuttle

willkommen bei uns im Thread. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mädels die mit uns biken möchten. Für die nächste Zeit ist soweit ich weis nichts geplant, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 

@ Taunusschnecke und MissQuax

seid ihr heute unterwegs gewesen??? Mich hat gestern der Norovirus von einer Minute zu anderen heimgesucht. Bin die ganze Woche krankgeschrieben.
Die letzte Nacht war echt zum:kotz: 

Bis bald mal wieder LG Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Februar 2008)

Ouuups ... ich war grade mal nicht im Forum und schon tut sich was  
Es ist übrigens im Gegensatz zu Montag richtig warm geworden draußen ... ich war viel zu warm angezogen  ... aber ich bin von oben trocken geblieben  

@ saxoshuttle: Auch von mir herzlich willkommen!
Es ergibt sich fast jedes Wochenende und öfter auch unter der Woche was. Am besten den Thread abonnieren und reinschauen  

@ Angsthase 62: Gute Besserung ... und nein, wir waren am Dienstag nicht unterwegs, weil beide dann doch mit etwas anderem beschäftigt waren.
Ich hing den ganzen Tag + halbe Nächte im Netz um eine geeignete Ferienunterkunft für den Sommer zu finden ... entweder häßlich möbliert, zu teuer oder bereits jetzt schon bis Mitte August ausgebucht   

Heute morgen konnte ich aber ein schönes Chalet buchen    ... die Wald-Bikestrecken fangen quasi vor der Haustür an   
Wer von Euch etwas in Frankreich (Vogesen/Elsaß-Lothringen) sucht ... ich kenn da jetzt Einiges...

Bis die Tage ...


----------



## crazymtb (6. Februar 2008)

Danke schon mal fürs 

.

Meld mich, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Bis dahin
glG Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Februar 2008)

Es ist schönes Wetter vorhergesagt und ich habe ganz spontan ein Treffen mit Saxoshuttle ausgemacht:

  Freitag, 8.2. um 14.15 Uhr - (Abfahrt 14.30 Uhr)
am kleinen Parkplatz an der Brandschneise (L 3117 zwischen Neu-Isenburg und Gravenbruch)
Falls noch jemand Zeit + Lust hat...

Orts-/Wegbeschreibung:
Von der A 661 Abfahrt Neu-Isenburg. Aus Richtung Norden kommend nach der Abfahrt rechts Richtung Heusenstamm fahren, die Brücke überquert die Autobahn. Danach verengen sich die 2 Fahrspuren auf eine. Kurz nach dieser Stelle ist rechts ein kleiner Parkplatz am Anfang der Brandschneise. Achtung: Es gibt dort kein Hinweisschild!

Gut zu sehen ist die Schneise bei google maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...8.732994&spn=0.01725,0.039783&z=15&iwloc=addr


am Samstag, 9.2. Uhrzeit  ?? (wäre 11 Uhr genehm?  )  ab Parkplatz Hohemark 
würde ich gerne die ausgefallene Hünerbergrunde nachholen. 


Sonntag, 10.2. 
wird bei mal wieder schönem Wetter der Taunus wohl voll sein .... mal sehen ... aber falls jemand nur am Sonntag kann ... bitte melden...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. Februar 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke,

hab noch keinen Plan fürs WE aber morgen kann ich nicht. Meine Tochter will zu Ikea.

Melde mich aber wieder.


@ MissOldie

von dir hört man ja gar nichts mehr. Was ist denn aus deiner OP geworden?? Bist du wieder fit??

LG Antje


----------



## MissOldie (10. Februar 2008)

@ Angsthase 62

es gibt mich tatsächlich noch, hatte mich aber wegen massiver Frustphase in mein Schneckenhaus verkrochen. Jetzt blühe ich so langsam wieder auf, kann zumindest Joggen (obwohl das gar nicht mein Ding ist, aber besser als gar nichts) und seit dieser Woche auch wieder Schwimmen. Nur mit dem Biken werde ich mich wohl noch bis in den Mai hinein gedulden müssen.  Bei diesem genialen Wetter tut das natürlich doppelt weh.     

Der Daumen an sich verheilt ganz gut, darf aber noch nicht belastet oder bewegt werden. Mein Bike habe ich sicherheitshalber in die Werkstatt gebracht. So komme ich gar nicht erst in Versuchung, es doch mal zu probieren.  

@ all
Ich wünsche euch allen jedenfalls viel Spaß bei den Frühlingsausritten. 

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Smillar (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

bin auch neu hier. Im Moment bin ich aber leider noch ohne Bike. Da sind wir gerade noch am schauen, welches es denn werden soll. 

Und dann muss ich erst mal ein bisschen trainieren. Da mein Partner im Kreis Karlsruhe wohnt, wäre ich dann sicher ab und zu ganz glücklich, wenn ich mich euch gelegentlich anschließen könnte.

Seid bestimmt eine nette Truppe  .

Aber wie gesagt, erst mal brauche ich ein Rad und Kondition  .


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Februar 2008)

Hi Smillar,

herzlich willkommen hier!  
Wenn Du ohne Stress biken  + trainieren möchtest, dann bist Du bei uns richtig. Du wirst fast immer eine finden, die Zeit und Lust hat und nur mit Spaß an der Sache wird's auch was  

Und Spaß haben wir immer ... egal ob wir zu zweit, zu dritt oder mit mehr Mädels zusammen fahren. Ja, wir sind eine nette, lustige Truppe   und gelegentlich machen wir auch mal sogenannte "Mixed-Touren" und nehmen Männer mit  (die sich unserem Stil anpassen).

Ab und zu treffen wir uns auch mal abends in einer Kneipe - auch (noch) ohne Bike bist Du herzlich dazu eingeladen 
Und wenn Du mitfahren möchtest, dann melde Dich einfach und komm zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (11. Februar 2008)

@ all

Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag dem 14.2.
ab 11.30 an der Hohemark zu biken??
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Zeit hat.

@ Smillar

auch von mir herzlich willkommen. Taunusschnecke hat recht was das Fahren u.s.w angeht

Liebe Grüße Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Februar 2008)

@ MissOldie

Es gibt leider immer mal solche unschönen Phasen im Leben ... aber es geht ganz sicher auch wieder bergauf  

Gönn' Dir mal einen netten Abend und suche mit Teddy einen Termin für unser nächstes Kneipen-Treffen aus, *an dem Ihr beide könnt*. Dann sehen wir anderen zu, dass wir auch an diesem Termin können.  

Es ist kein Trost, aber ganz allgemein scheint die Verletztenquote im Moment recht hoch zu sein. Hier im Thread und auch bei anderen...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Februar 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag dem 14.2.
> ab 11.30 an der Hohemark zu biken??



Ich nehme mir Zeit und komme gerne


----------



## crazymtb (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Mädels  

Schönes buntes Metall habe ich rausbekommen. Alles prima verlaufen ... DANK der viiiiiielen   ... postoperative Zeit läuft noch, aber kein vergleich mit letztem Jahr. Wird halt seine Zeit brauchen, wann ich wieder aufs MTB darf ist eher zum   

VlG C.


----------



## MissOldie (14. Februar 2008)

Hi crazymtb,

schön, dass deine OP so gut verlaufen ist und dass es dir soweit gut geht. Macht sich das eigentlich im Körpergewicht bemerkbar?  Bist du spaßeshalber mal vorher und nachher auf die Waage gegangen?  Tyische Frauenfrage, oder?   

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. Februar 2008)

@MissOLdie und crazymtb

schön das es euch wieder gut geht und  eure Wunden so langsam heilen.
Wieviel Metall in Gramm waren es denn crazy ? Mehr als ein Kilo?? 

Auf jeden Fall weiterhin gute Besserung.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Zilli (14. Februar 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ....Morgen gibt es eine Werkstattparty bei meinem Bruder das heißt Ritzelpaket und Kettenwechsel und mal sehen was noch alles so kommt ...
> LG Antje


is eigentlich schon was abgefallen 
oder noch alles dran ; dann *hosenträgerschnalz*


----------



## Teddy24 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mich auch mal wieder melden. Bin momentan leider durch ne Grippe lahmgelegt. Und das bei dem Wetter, das einem den Wiedereinstieg so schön machen würde   Muss aber noch bis Mittwoch ein Antibiotikum nehmen,dh es dauert noch ein bischen, bis ich dann wieder loslegen kann. 

@MissOldie schicke Dir ne PN wegen nem Termin. Hoffentlich kriegen wir das diesmal hin!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich mit saxoshuttle zu einer Runde auf dem Rodgau-Rundweg verabredet:

Morgen, Freitag, 22.2. um 13.30/45 Uhr

*am Waldparkplatz an der Kreisquerverbindung*
*K 174 zwischen Dietzenbach und Jügesheim*
Von Dietzenbach aus gesehen links, kurz vor dem Waldrand.

Bei maps.google hier zu sehen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...14365,8.849026&spn=0.070377,0.157242&t=h&z=13

Falls jemand von Euch sich noch einen netten Freitagnachmittag gönnen möchte ...  
Bei Unklarheiten mit dem Treffpunkt bitte PM oder Handy.


Hat jemand schon etwas für's Wochenende geplant?
Ich möchte mal ein paar mir noch unbekannte Wege im Wintersteingebiet abfahren ... falls mich jemand bei der Wegsuche begleiten möchte   
Es soll warm werden


----------



## Miss H (21. Februar 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon etwas für's Wochenende geplant?
> Ich möchte mal ein paar mir noch unbekannte Wege im Wintersteingebiet abfahren ... falls mich jemand bei der Wegsuche begleiten möchte
> Es soll warm werden



Hallo Taunusschnecke,

bin mal wieder da und hätte am Sonntag Lust mitzufahren, trotz hartem Sattel   Mir is egal, wohin


----------



## MissQuax (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

brutal: heute um 3.15 Uhr klingelte der Wecker!  

Schnell gefrühstückt, die am Vorabend bereits gepackten Rucksäcke ins Auto, die Bikes (Renés High Octane und mein Stinky) auf den Träger geschnallt und los ging es zum Parkplatz Hohemark.

Der Uphill durch den stockdunkeln Wald war dank Powerbeleuchtung (24W HID    + MX Power ) ein Kinderspiel - von der Strampelei abgesehen! 

Rechtzeitig bei Anbruch der Dämmerung waren wir auf dem Altkönig. Saukalt war's und das Umziehen (Anlegen des kompletten Protektorengedöns) kein Vergnügen.

Aber wenige Minuten später kam die Sonne am Horizont durch den Dunst hervor und verwandelte den Morgenhimmel in ein herrliches Farbenspiel!  

*Das war das extrem frühe Aufstehen mehr als wert!* 

Als es richtig hell war machten wir uns an die Abfahrt u. a. über Haderweg und ein Teilstück des Viktoriatempel-Trails. Das machte richtig Laune und ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht!  

Wenn Ihr keine totalen Morgenmuffel seid, kann ich Euch so'ne Sonnenaufgangstour nur empfehlen! 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:



























Liebe Grüße und an alle (Noch-)Verletzten gute Besserung (damit Ihr bald auch mal in den Sonnenaufgang fahren könnt)!

MissQuax/Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Februar 2008)

@ MissQuax

Neidddd!!! So was würd ich auch gerne mal machen. Das Wetter war ja einfach traumhaft.
Bin mit meinem Holden eine Tälertour im Goldenen Grund gefahren. Um die Mittagszeit waren dann nur noch Hunde, Schwerhörige und Kids die Radeln lernen auf dem Weg 
Aber irgendwann war auch das geschafft.

@ all

hoffe Ihr hattet alle einen schönen Sonntag,
an das Krankenlager weiterhin gute Besserung.

LG Angsthase62/ Antje


----------



## MissOldie (26. Februar 2008)

Hier meldet sich mal jemand aus dem Verletztenlager  

Respekt, diese Nachttour muss ja echt traumhaft gewesen sein. Super Idee, aber ein bisschen abgefahren muss man dafür schon sein, oder? 

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## MissQuax (26. Februar 2008)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Respekt, diese Nachttour muss ja echt traumhaft gewesen sein. Super Idee, aber ein bisschen abgefahren muss man dafür schon sein, oder?


 
Mhm, vielleicht schon. Aber wirklich nur ein bisschen! 

Außerdem steht's ja schon in meiner Signatur:

*"Wer nicht verrückt ist, ist nicht normal!"*

   

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax/Petra


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> brutal: heute um 3.15 Uhr klingelte der Wecker!
> 
> ...



sowas ist in der tat mit das beste was man machen kann. wir haben dies letztes jahr mit nem frühstück oben verbunden. toll wars


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Februar 2008)

Die Zeit vor dem Regengebiet habe ich heute noch genutzt   und bin dabei mal wieder am Fuchstanz vorbeigekommen.

Die schöne große Linde (vor dem Hüttchen des "alten" Brendel) ist gefällt worden  
Sie hatte wohl eine Faulstelle im Stamm und herunterfallende Teile wurden zu gefährlich für die Gäste.
Sehr schade ...  

Ansonsten sind wieder schöne Wege durch Waldarbeitsgeräte zerstört worden


----------



## Deleted 37613 (28. Februar 2008)

Das mit der Linde habe ich auch diesen Monat feststellen müssen und war bis zum Tourenende damit beschäftigt.  

Tolle Forstarbeiter die komplette Wege wegfräsen!


----------



## crazymtb (6. März 2008)

Hier ist es soooo ruhig!
GlG Crazymtb


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. März 2008)

Jaaa ... Arbeit, Krankheit, Urlaub, Demotivation und dazu noch Kältetage ... alles vertreten. Ich bin auch recht lustlos und bewege mich im Moment fast nur in Kreisen um die Wohnung  

Allerdings glaube ich heute schon die ersten kleinen weißen Blüten an Bäumen entlang der Nidda gesehen zu haben ... ein Hoffnungsschimmer, wenn's keine Fata Morgana war ...  

Aber ein wenig bastle ich schon an neuen Touren für sonnigere, wärmere Zeiten  


Zusatz:
Das liest sich doch etwas zu negativ. Ganz so schlimm ist es aber bei mir nicht  
Ich hab' eben meine desolate Lunge zur Regeneration aufgefordert, meinen inneren Schweinehund überlistet und noch eine Runde im Park gedreht


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. März 2008)

@ all

und tschüß 

bin jetzt erst mal für ne Woche zum Skifahren nach Tirol 

Wünscht mir mal ganz viel Schnee.

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. März 2008)

Bitte sehr ... ich wünsch dir ganz viiiieeeel   Schnee  
... aber mach Langlauf und bring viiiieeeele Punkte mit


----------



## Katze Timba (13. März 2008)

@ taunusschnecke: ...das kenn ich ;-)

Gruß, 
Die Katze


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. März 2008)

@ all

wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Vom Wetter her hatten wir alles. Schnee, Regen und Sonnenschein pur. Habe fleißig Punkte für den WP gesammelt.

Wie sieht es bei euch so mit Ausfahrten aus?? Das Wetter soll ja zum:kotz:  werden. Hatte mich schon so auf den Frühling gefreut und gehofft wenn ich aus dem Skiurlaub komme wäre er dann da. War wohl eine grobe Fehleinschätzung.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. März 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Habe fleißig Punkte für den WP gesammelt.


  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch so mit Ausfahrten aus?? Das Wetter soll ja zum:kotz:  werden.


Ich bin am Wochenende durch den Taunus getobt  ... gestern, am Sonntag war's ne dolle Fangopackung   ... aber von oben meist relativ trocken. 
Ich habe auch wieder einen netten Trail gefunden, dessen Ende ich kannte -  nicht aber den Anfang...



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon so auf den Frühling gefreut und gehofft wenn ich aus dem Skiurlaub komme wäre er dann da. War wohl eine grobe Fehleinschätzung.


Ja, leider 
Bis einschließlich Ostern soll es wohl auch nicht besser werden. Ich fahre aber trotzdem   
Statt Ostereier suche ich neue nette Strecken für Frühlingstouren


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. März 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

werde mich bei dir melden wenn ich  den Terminplan für und nach Ostern festgelegt habe bzw. meine Familie geplant hat 
Ich möchte so gerne wieder biken, darf auch ne Schlammpackung geben. Habe gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt wohl mein neues Schutzblech für vorne verloren  Es ist einfach nicht mehr auffindbar.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. März 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> werde mich bei dir melden wenn ich  den Terminplan für und nach Ostern festgelegt habe bzw. meine Familie geplant hat


Ok, ich werde trotz besch... Wetter fahren und wohl die Heizsohlen wieder aus ihrem Sommerquartier holen   . War gestern spätnachmittags mal spontan im Taunus. Wg. der Sonne hatte ich mich mit der Temperatur komplett verschätzt. Unterhalb vom Fuchstanz zeigte mein Tacho dann 1°(!) - wenigstens plus - an  
Einen abgefrorenen Daumen hatte ich auch ... zu dünne Handschuhe  ... ich habe die Tour dann doch sehr abgekürzt  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Habe gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt wohl mein neues Schutzblech für vorne verloren


Doch wohl nicht beim Fahren ?  
Das findet sich bestimmt irgendwo wieder ... meine Sachen verschwinden auch immer und tauchen dann unvermutet in einer anderen Ecke wieder auf 


Hat sonst noch jemand Lust an Ostern zu biken?
Bitte melden! 


PS:
Lt.  Regenvorausssage
soll es am Ostermontag - aber nur vormittags - relativ regenfrei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horrido (21. März 2008)

He Spitze,

ne Frauenrunde im Taunus, mal ganz was anderes. Also ich waer mal interessiert mitzufahren. Ich fahre derzeit ziemlich viel allein, weil die Jungs etwas rumpinzen.

Wo und wann soll's denn los gehen?

Viele Gruesse

Anja


----------



## crazymtb (21. März 2008)

Hallo Mädels!

Wirklich ruhig hier, aber bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder 
Seid dieser Woche in Reha ... fragt lieber nicht, könnte es mir besser vorstellen *seufz* 



Wünsche euch schöne Ostern 

 und hoffe man sieht sich beim Stammtisch mal wieder

glG Crazymtb


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. März 2008)

@ all

auch von mir -
Allen ein schönes Osterfest.

Bei dem Wetter kann man ja  wirklich langsam Depressjönchen kriegen. 
Ich möchte sooo gerne wieder biken. Wie sieht es denn am Montag aus? Hat schon jemand was geplant?
Feldberg und Umgebung scheint ja aufgrund der Wetterlage nicht so gut befahrbar zu sein.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. März 2008)

Horrido schrieb:


> Also ich waer mal interessiert mitzufahren. Ich fahre derzeit ziemlich viel allein, weil die Jungs etwas rumpinzen.
> Wo und wann soll's denn los gehen?


Willkommen in der Runde  
Wir fahren meist am Wochenende und auch mal wochentags unregelmäßig. Im Moment werden die Kräfte für besseres Wetter gesammelt bzw. sind einige in verletzungsbedingter "Rehaphase". Deshalb ist gerade nicht so viel los.
Aber das kommt wieder ... jetzt vielleicht eine kleine Runde am Ostermontag...



crazymtb schrieb:


> Wünsche euch schöne Ostern  und hoffe man sieht sich beim Stammtisch mal wieder


Gleichfalls ... und ja, ein Stammtisch wäre mal wieder fällig ...



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Montag aus? Hat schon jemand was geplant?
> Feldberg und Umgebung scheint ja aufgrund der Wetterlage nicht so gut befahrbar zu sein.


Ja, die Lageberichte haben mich heute auch zögern und dann statt biken eine Runde walken lassen.

Also *Ostermontag* gibt es *vormittags *immer noch ein kleines regenfreies Zeitfenster in der Regenvorhersage.

*Ich plädieren für eine Bike-Runde so ab ca. 10/10.30 Uhr. *
Entweder ab Hohemark 
oder Rodgau-Rundweg
und bitte um Meinungen dazu


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. März 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

ich wäre für beides zu haben. Wie sieht es mit Hohemark aus?? ist es dort nicht zu nass??

LG Antje


----------



## Miss H (22. März 2008)

hallo @all,

ich lieg immer noch mit dem bein auf dem sofa, tut mir gut - gehen fällt mir noch total schwer, je mehr ich mich jetzt schone, desto eher bin ich wieder fitt - denke ich mir so

schöne ostern euch allen und bei dem wetter - findet ihr hoffentlich große bunte ostereier...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. März 2008)

Ist ja das reinste Lazarett hier ...  
@ Miss H: mein Beileid ... hoffentlich sieht Dein Beinmuskel das genauso wie Du... 

@ Angsthase: es soll angeblich morgen nachmittag etwas "aufklaren". Vielleicht fahr ich dann mal schnell raus zur Hohemark und schau nach den Wegen.
Ansonsten wäre der Rodgau-Rundweg nicht schlecht. Zumindest dürfte da kein Schnee liegen und die Wege sind ja recht fest (wenn man die schönen kleinen rechts und links der Strecke nicht fährt).

Ich melde mich dann morgen spätnachmittags/abends nochmal wg. genauem Treffpunkt.

Hat sonst noch jemand von den Nicht-Verletzten das Bedürfnis am Ostermontag zu biken?

CU


----------



## MissOldie (22. März 2008)

Hallöchen!!!

Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich es mal gewagt, eine kleine Runde auf dem Bike zu drehen. Es tat unheimlich gut, aber auch ziemlich weh. Bremsen geht noch gar nicht. Heißt es aber nicht sowieso "Wer bremst, verliert"? Im Ernst: Lenker festhalten ist noch nicht. Aber trotzdem war es ein lang vermisstes, wunderschönes Gefühl, mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen.  

Ich wünsche euch noch ein frohes Osterfest und schlnes Wetter für eure Ausfahrten.  

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. März 2008)

Moin moin,

also es ist von oben trocken und lt. Regenradar wird es heute wohl auch noch 'ne Weile so bleiben.
Ich hab noch etwas zu tun hier, werde dann aber rausfahren.

*Wenn jemand von Euch heute mitfahren möchte:
bitte anrufen, Festnetz + Handy sind an!*

CU

@ MissOldie: Das ist ja echt blöd. Immer noch die Daumenverletzung?
In jedem Fall gute Besserung ... auf dass wir bald mal wieder zusammen biken können...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. März 2008)

@ Lazarett   

euch allen gute Besserung. Zum Sommer seid ihr alle wieder fit und dann gehts richtig los mit unseren Ausfahrten 

@ all 

allen ein frohes Osterfest.

@ Taunusschnecke

so wie es aussieht wird es morgen ganz schön kalt. Mal sehen ob ich dann immer noch Lust aufs  Biken  habe. Bei uns liegt so viel Schnee. Die könnten glatt die Loipen spuren.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. März 2008)

Das war ein schöne Weihnachtswetter heute bei -3°   
Und Forsythien mit Schnee bedeckt ... schon ein witziger Anblick...

So waren die Wege: Matsch bis ca. 440 m, danach verschneit, verhartscht, vereist. Ohne Spikes kein echtes Vergnügen  Ich war aber zu faul, für einen Tag die Dinger aufzuziehen.
Unterhalb vom Fuchstanz bei ca. 560 m hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr mich durchzuquälen und habe kehrtgemacht.

Damit ist die Entscheidung für morgen klar: Rodgau-Rundweg. Da dürfte kein Schnee/Harsch liegen und es nur evtl. von unten etwas feucht sein.

@ Angsthase:
Im Rodgau ist es längst nicht so kalt wie im Taunus!
Komm, ein wenig raus an die Luft + Bewegung tut gut   
Morgen Vormittag soll es von oben noch trocken sein!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. März 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

tut mir richtig leid wegen meiner Weicheinummer. Habe mich mittags nur geärgert das ich nicht gefahren bin. Es hat erst am Nachmittag angefangen wieder zu schneien. 
Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse. Bis bald

Angsthase 62 ( Weichei )


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. März 2008)

Puh, heute Vormittag hat mich der Wind fast von der Gasse geblasen und im freien Feld bald rückwärts getrieben  
War ich froh als die Stunde rum war  

@Angsthase: Ja, war schade gestern ... aber ich habe auch meine Weichei-Zeiten ... bin natürlich nicht böse!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. März 2008)

@ all,

man ist hier bei uns viel Schnee. Auf der Bundesstraße geht Richtung Steinfischbach fast nichts mehr. Nur Schnee, Schnee, Schnee und den will ich nicht mehr!!!!

Wie sieht es denn so im Vordertaunus aus??

LG Angsthase


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. März 2008)

So sieht bei uns der Frühling um 20.48 Uhr  am 25.3.2008 aus.


----------



## Zilli (25. März 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es denn so im Vordertaunus aus??
> LG Angsthase


Hi Weicheischwester ,
z.Z. sind hier nur die Wiesen und Garagendächer etwas mit Schnee bedeckt, Straßen sind nur naß.
Am Sonntag hat schon um 0900 die Sonne um den Flughafen mir den Pelz gewärmt ... und ich hatte mein PizBuin vergessen ... tse tse tse (ich glaub das reicht für heute )


----------



## Zilli (25. März 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> So sieht bei uns der Frühling um 20.48 Uhr  am 25.3.2008 aus.


Die Treppe ist demnächst dran


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. März 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn so im Vordertaunus aus??


Gestern Abend war die Strecke  Usingen - Saalburg - Frankfurt bis ca. A 661 Oberursel/Bonames schneebedeckt, bei der Saalburg wohl stehende/r LKW. Ab ca. Bonames und in Frankfurt freie Straßen, nur in den Gärten lag/liegt Schnee.

Ich mag den Schnee auch nicht mehr!!!!     
Ich will hier endlich warmes, sonniges Wetter und trockene Trails!!!


----------



## MissQuax (26. März 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

melde mich auch mal wieder - ich war leider bedingt durch den arbeitstechnischen Stress (habe ja seit 01.03. wieder einen festen Job) und die partnerschaftstechnisch bedingte Umstellung meiner Aufsteh- und Zubettgehzeiten in der Versenkung verschwunden.  

Fleißig war ich aber trotzdem, ich habe meine Bikeaktivitäten zum größten Teil in die frühen Morgenstunden verlegt. Ich stehe mit meinem Freund um 4 oder 5 Uhr (je nach Schicht) auf, begleite ihn zum Flughafen und fahre dann wieder nach Hause um mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren. Manchmal fahre ich aber auch weiter zu meiner Arbeitsstelle am Flugplatz Egelsbach, Auto bleibt daheim, damit kommt mein Freund mich dann abends abholen. 

So fahre ich mehrmals die Woche 30 -35 km am Tag, den größten Teil noch im Dunkeln (dank guter Lämpchen an Helm und/oder Lenker kein Problem).  

Bisher war das Wetter kein Hinderungsgrund, ich bin auch bei Temperaturen knapp über 0 Grad oder bei strömendem Regen gefahren - mit guter, den Witterungsverhältnissen angepasster Kleidung fühlt man sich trotzdem wohl auf dem Bike.

Heute allerdings habe ich das erste Mal eine Fahrt zum Flughafen abgebrochen! Ich bin zusammen mit meinem Freund um 5.30 Uhr bei dichtem Schneetreiben gestartet. Soweit war es noch ganz lustig - schön, die Flocken im Schein der Helmlampe tanzen zu sehen und verschneite, noch unberührte Wege vor sich zu haben.

Schon bei Diedenbergen allerdings haben die Reifen beim Abrollen im Schnee einen anderen Klang gehabt - es war Eis unter der Schneedecke. Und in der zweiten Kurve hat es mich dann erwischt: obwohl nur mäßig schnell, ist mir das Bike über beide Räder weggerutscht. 

Passiert ist außer einem kleinen Riß in der Regenhosen und ein paar blauen Flecken nicht viel, aber da der Rest des Weges wohl in einem ähnlichen Zustand ist und ich keinen "gelben Urlaub" wegen Sturzverletzung riskieren kann (habe noch Probezeit), habe ich umgedreht und bin langsam und vorsichtig nach Hause gefahren.

Mein Freund hat den restlichen Weg zum Flughafen allein zurückgelegt und heil überstanden.

Ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, daß ich mit meinem alten Stahlroß unterwegs war, da sind alte, schmale "Fernost"-Schlappen in "üppiger" 1.95-Breite drauf - die haben für diese Wetterverhältnisse einfach nicht genügend Gripp. Die Big Bettys auf meinem Kona wären mir wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell weggeschmiert.  

*Ich bin eigentlich kein Weichei, habe jetzt aber auch die Nase voll von dem Dreckswetter - ICH WILL RICHTIGEN FRÜHLING!!!*

Ich hoffe, daß das jetzt das letzte Aufbäumen des Winters war und man bald wieder ohne Zwiebel-Bekleidung, Heizsohlen und Schutzbleche biken kann!

Liebe Grüße an alle,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. März 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> So fahre ich mehrmals die Woche 30 -35 km am Tag


Das gibt ja eine gute Kondition für die Sommersaison   



MissQuax schrieb:


> Die Big Bettys auf meinem Kona wären mir wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell weggeschmiert.


Wahrscheinlich doch. Bei Eis haben nur Spikes den nötigen Grip. Aber gut, dass nix passiert ist...


Liebe Grüße zurück


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. März 2008)

So und nun noch ein Bild von heute morgen so um 7 Uhr.

Auch ich will endlich FRÜHLING!!!
Das Bild ist von unserer Terasse. Seht ihr die Treppen zum Garten??? 
LG Angsthase


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. März 2008)

@ MissQuax

gut das dir nicht mehr passiert ist. Eine kluge Entscheidung dann umzudrehen.
Ein gelber Urlaubsschein ist wirklich nicht das was du brauchst. Aber Respekt das du die ganze Zeit über gefahren bist. 

@ Taunusschnecke

Meine Tochter meinte vorhin zu mir " Wie sieht es aus mit Skifahren?"
wenn du morgen von der Arbeit kommst. Das werden wir wohl dann auch machen, denn mit biken ist ja nun wirklich nichts für dieses Wetter

Bis bald LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. März 2008)

*Am kommenden Montag, 31.3. gibt es bei ALDI *

wieder ein "Heizkörper-Reinigungs-Set", das sich sehr gut für's Bikeputzen verwenden lässt 
(irgendjemand von Euch hatte mich mal auf meine Bürsten angesprochen ... das sind sie):

KLICK

Es gibt auch noch Laufsachen, die Hosen sind gar nicht so schlecht.

...es soll übrigens am Wochenende tatsächlich besseres Wetter geben   
Vielleicht rupf ich mein Rennrad schon von der Rolle und mache eine Frühlings-Einweihungs-Tour...


----------



## Miss H (28. März 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> *Am kommenden Montag, 31.3. gibt es bei ALDI *
> 
> wieder ein "Heizkörper-Reinigungs-Set", das sich sehr gut für's Bikeputzen verwenden lässt
> (irgendjemand von Euch hatte mich mal auf meine Bürsten angesprochen ... das sind sie):



du bist einfach nur klasse -
mein zustand heute: eine stunde durch den wald gehumpelt und - bein wieder auf dem sofa  heul:  )

euch allen ein schönes wochenende


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> du bist einfach nur klasse -
> mein zustand heute: eine stunde durch den wald gehumpelt und - bein wieder auf dem sofa  heul:  )
> 
> euch allen ein schönes wochenende



Stimmt nicht ganz. Bein war auch noch im Kino.  Du auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. März 2008)

@ all

Habt ihr zur Zeit auch Probleme Punkte fürden WP einzutragen?? Komme einfach nicht rein??

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MissOldie (31. März 2008)

Boah,war das ein Wetterchen gestern    

Einfach nur traumhaft. Ich habe meine erste Tour in diesem Jahr in vollen Zügen genossen. Ohne Ziel habe ich mich aufs Bike gesetzt und treiben lassen. Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht so weit fahren, da ich schließlich auch nicht wusste, wie lange mein Daumen mitmacht, aber irgendwann war ich so voll gepumpt mit Glückshormonen, dass ich erst bis zur Kapersburg gefahren bin und mir dann noch den Weg zum Winterstein gesucht habe. Leider ist er nicht mehr auf meiner Karte drauf. Aber ich bin frei nach der Erinnerung von unserer Herbsttour gefahren und angekommen.   
Auf dem Hinweg habe ich an der Kapersburg gerastet. Da kam ein Biker aus dem Gebüsch gefahren. Wir kamen ins Gesräch und er sagte mir, dass er am Limes, bzw. am Sperrgebiet entlang gefahren sei und der Weg bis auf das letzte Stück sehr schön sei. Auf dem Rückweg dachte ich mir dann, das probiere ich auch und schlug mich in die Büsche. Nachdem ich mich 3x gelegt hatte, habe ich die Lust verloren und bin doch wieder zur Forstautobahn.   Taunusschnecke, weißt du, wo er lang gefahren sein könnte? Ich habe leider auch nichts auf meiner Karte (1:30000) gefunden.  

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie glücklich ich gestern war. ich hatte nur noch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Endlich wieder Biken       

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (31. März 2008)

Hi MissOldie -  Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Tour und wohl wieder (fast) brauchbarem Daumen   
Und so ganz nebenbei hast Du damit dem Team kräftig beim "Rangplatz erhalten" geholfen    



MissOldie schrieb:


> Aber ich bin frei nach der Erinnerung von unserer Herbsttour gefahren und angekommen.


Super   



MissOldie schrieb:


> Taunusschnecke, weißt du, wo er lang gefahren sein könnte?


 Klar, da können wir auch gerne mal fahren, wenn die Wege wieder etwas trocken sind. Ich kenn' inzwischen einige sehr nette Strecken in dem Gebiet  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie glücklich ich gestern war.


Oh ja,  ... nach so 'ner langen Verletzungspause wieder auf's Bike...
Ich habe gestern die erste Rennradtour gemacht  
Das Surren der Reifen, das Windgeräusch im Ohr ... fast meditativ ... lange nicht mehr genossen - ein tolles Gefühl   (auch wenn ich hinterher total platt bzw. mein Genick steif-schmerzend von der stundenlangen, nicht mehr so gewohnten Haltung war)


----------



## crazymtb (2. April 2008)

Hallo Mädels!

So langsam scheint die Genesung 

 bei einigen errreicht zu sein, schön!
Ich kämpfe mich auch *schwer* durch die Reha 

.

Wie sieht es den mit einem Stammtisch  

 aus diesen Monat?

Mit dem 

 dauert ja noch bei mir *seufz*

Hoffe ihr seid jetzt nicht alle der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit verfallen und ich höre bzw. lese hier mal was.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Crazymtb


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. April 2008)

@ all

schön das es dem Krankenlager wieder besser geht.
Dann ist doch bald mal eine gemeinsame Tour möglich, oder  

Bin auch im ganzen Monat März nur einmal auf der "Piste" gewesen, ansonsten nur auf der Rolle was doch ganz schön ät...... ist.
Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen. Bis bald 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MissOldie (3. April 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 79. Platz im WP.  Ich finde, darauf sollten wir unbedingt  . Wie schauen bei euch die nächsten Freitage/Samstage aus?

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. April 2008)

Ja das ist ein gute Idee    - im März hat es ja zeitlich nicht geklappt.

*@ MissOldie + Teddy24*
Da wir es bisher nicht geschafft haben, mit Euch beiden gemeinsam ein Treffen zu machen: Bitte guckt doch mal ein paar Termine aus, an denen Ihr beide könnt (evtl. geht das auch telefonisch schneller als per mail). Ich bin noch relativ flexibel mit den Terminen - nur am 3.5. bin ich nicht da.

*Zum evtl. Vormerken:*
Am Sonntag, 27. April mache ich die Marmorstein-Runde als DIMB-Einsteigertour


----------



## Teddy24 (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also mir wären die Freitage recht - 25.4. oder 9.5.???

LG


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> *Zum evtl. Vormerken:*
> Am Sonntag, 27. April mache ich die Marmorstein-Runde als DIMB-Einsteigertour



Fährst Du da den Marmorstein runter?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. April 2008)

@ all

Ich könnte auch am 25.4..
Als Lokal würde mir in Kriftel ( bei Hofheim ) das Lokal Zageb einfallen. Es ist über die Autobahn A 66  sehr gut zu erreichen, liegt genau an der Haupdurchgangsstraße in Kriftel.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. April 2008)

@ Arachne

Fragst du für dich nach??? 
Es sollte ne Einsteigertour werden 

@ Taunusschnecke,

so wie es im Terminplan aussieht komme ich mit 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Fragst du für dich nach???
> Es sollte ne Einsteigertour werden
> ...



Bin am überlegen, wo meine Nachbarin mal mit könnte. Der Marmorstein wäre für sie aber noch zu früh. Außerdem käme sie ohne Auto eh nicht hin...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. April 2008)

@ Arachne

fragt doch mal den Zilli wenn er aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist. Vielleicht  kann Sabine dann wieder mitfahren und bekommt wieder mal ein Motivationsschub um mit uns zu fahren. Die Strecke ist echt nicht schwierig und wir warten immer auf den/ die Letzte

Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. April 2008)

@ Arachne

ich meinte das ganze als Mitfahrgelegenheit da Sabine ja mobil ist.

Angsthase 62


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> fragt doch mal den Zilli wenn er aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist. Vielleicht  kann Sabine dann wieder mitfahren und bekommt wieder mal ein Motivationsschub um mit uns zu fahren. Die Strecke ist echt nicht schwierig und wir warten immer auf den/ die Letzte
> 
> Angsthase 62



Danke für den Tipp!  Werde mal versuchen in diese Richtung zu fühlen...


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!  Werde mal versuchen in diese Richtung zu fühlen...


... fühlen ist das richtige Stichwort. Die Handverletzung von Sabine ist auch nach vier Wochen noch lange nicht so verheilt, dass an Biken zu denken wäre (genauer gesagt ist die Naht durch Übungen wieder aufgegangen; jetzt muß es von innen zuwachsen).

Schöne Grüße auch an alle von Bine (MissGhost28).
Das (Handy-)Bild ist zwar 4 Wochen alt, aber wesentlich anders siehts z.Z. auch nicht aus (ist vllt. auch besser so, daß die Qualität nicht so gut ist) :


----------



## MissOldie (5. April 2008)

@Teddy24

Geschickter wäre für mich der 09. Mai. Am 25. April habe ich um 19.00 Uhr noch eine Besprechung. Die dauert aber nicht so lange. Ich denke, dass ich gegen 20.30 Uhr in Kriftel sein könnte. Ginge also auch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es diesmal klappen würde.


@Taunusschnecke

Ist das in etwa die Tour, welche du auch im August schon angeboten hattest? Dann würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. April 2008)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> also mir wären die Freitage recht - 25.4. oder 9.5.???





Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch am 25.4.





MissOldie schrieb:


> Geschickter wäre für mich der 09. Mai. Am 25. April habe ich um 19.00 Uhr noch eine Besprechung. Die dauert aber nicht so lange. Ich denke, dass ich gegen 20.30 Uhr in Kriftel sein könnte. Ginge also auch.



Ich kann an beiden Freitags-Terminen: 25. April und 9. Mai. Kriftel wäre für mich auch ok.

*Wie sieht es bei dem Rest aus???*


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährst Du da den Marmorstein runter?


Ja klar doch - und alle anderen werden einzeln von mir runtergeschubst   
Nein im ernst - natürlich nicht, sondern nur dran vorbei  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> so wie es im Terminplan aussieht komme ich mit


Prima! 



MissOldie schrieb:


> Ist das in etwa die Tour, welche du auch im August schon angeboten hattest?


Ja, ist sie  ... eine nette und recht beliebte Strecke  
Ich hoffe, bis dahin sind die Wege wieder einigermaßen trocken. 
Am Freitag bin ich im Taunus fast geschwommen.  



MissOldie schrieb:


> Dann würde ich gerne mitfahren.


Super!  - wird Dir bestimmt gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (6. April 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich kann an beiden Freitags-Terminen: 25. April und 9. Mai. Kriftel wäre für mich auch ok.
> 
> *Wie sieht es bei dem Rest aus???*



@ all
dito, mit beiden Terminen und Örtlichkeit


----------



## MissOldie (6. April 2008)

Super, dann lasst uns doch den 25. April fest halten. Ich komme dann etwas später, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. 

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ja klar doch - und alle anderen werden einzeln von mir runtergeschubst


Ich, als hilfsbereiter Mensch, würde Dir da gerne zur Hand gehen!   



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Nein im ernst - natürlich nicht, sondern nur dran vorbei
> ...


Beruhigt mich ein wenig.


----------



## Teddy24 (7. April 2008)

MissOldie schrieb:


> @Teddy24
> 
> Geschickter wäre für mich der 09. Mai. Am 25. April habe ich um 19.00 Uhr noch eine Besprechung. Die dauert aber nicht so lange. Ich denke, dass ich gegen 20.30 Uhr in Kriftel sein könnte. Ginge also auch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es diesmal klappen würde.
> 
> ...



Hallo MissOldie,

ja wäre wirklich schön, also 9.5. ist auch ok. Da hab ich jetzt zur 
Organisation noch genug Zeit  Jetzt muss nur noch der Rest Zeit haben !

Lieben Gruß
Teddy24 

Was ist das da draußen für ein Wetter


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. April 2008)

@ all

am 9.5. kann ich leider nicht, da mein Sohn am nächsten Tag 18 wird. Mir wäre da der 25.4. lieber.

Wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat würde ich die Orga für den 25.4. mit der Reservierung eines Tisches übernehmen.   Genaune Adresse folgt noch.

Also am 24.4. so ab 19.30 Uhr ??? (ok so) könnten kommen:

Miss Oldie
Crazymtb
Taunusschnecke
Teddy24
Angsthase 62


Wer will noch????

Zur Zeit schneit es wieder bei uns 
Würde mich mal freuen wenn das ganze weiße Zeugs mal weg wäre.

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## MissOldie (7. April 2008)

Manche Sachen erledigen sich ganz einfach durch liegen lassen.   Die Besprechung wurde verschoben. Ich kann am 25. April also doch pünktlich da sein.  

@ Angsthase62
Soll ich dich abholen?

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. April 2008)

@ MissOldie

sehr gerne muß zwar bis um 18.30 arbeiten aber zeitlich geht das. Rufe dich dann kurz vorher mal an. 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MissOldie (7. April 2008)

Prima, hast du meine Nummer? Wenn nicht, schicke ich dir eine PN.

Lieben Gruß
MissOldie


----------



## crazymtb (8. April 2008)

Lebt MissQuax 

 noch?
Man sieht und hört hier nix von ihr


----------



## MissQuax (8. April 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Lebt MissQuax
> 
> noch?
> Man sieht und hört hier nix von ihr


 
@crazymtb

Lieb, daß Du nachfragst!  

Bei mir ist "landunter" - meine Firma belegt mich so mit Beschlag, daß wirklich kaum noch Freizeit bleibt. Sehe meinen Freund meist nur abends für 1 -2 Stunden, das Biken habe ich in die ganz frühen Morgenstunden verlegt. Am PC sitze ich nur noch ganz selten für meine Einträge in der Trainingsverwaltung und um schnell meine Mails zu lesen.

Ich mache meinen Job zwar gerne, aber die Umstände sind echt ätzend. Fühle mich wieder total von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten, auch meine Familie bekomme ich nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Plane aber trotzdem am 25.04. mit dabei zu sein - falls nicht (wieder) dienstlich was dazwischen kommt.

Ich hoffe Dir und allen anderen ergeht es etwas besser (wenigstens ein bißchen) und freue mich auf das Treffen in 2,5 Wochen.  

Herzliche Grüße, natürlich auch an alle anderen Mädels hier,  

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. April 2008)

@ MissQuax,
prima wenn du auch kommen könntest dann wären wir schon 6 Mädels 

@ MissOldie,
deine Telefonnummer habe ich auch die vom Händy

LG Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## missghost28 (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
ja,   ich lebe noch, obwohl mit Biken schon lange nichts mehr gelaufen ist  .
Wird wohl auch noch eine Weile dauern. Dann muss ich erstmal wieder einigermaßen in Form kommen, bevor ich mich unter euch trauen kann.

Ganz liebe Grüße an Taunusschnecke, MissQuax und Angsthase 62.

Damit Antje nicht nachschauen muss. Das Restaurant Zagreb ist in Kriftels Durchgangsstraße der Frankfurterstr. zu finden. Nr. 26 gegenüber dem Rat- und Bürgerhaus.

Hoffe, dass auch ich kommen kann. Habe den Termin schonmal bei Zilli angemeldet. Freue mich darauf auch den Rest kennen zu lernen.

Bis denne MissGhost28 (Sabine)


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. April 2008)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja,   ich lebe noch, obwohl mit Biken schon lange nichts mehr gelaufen ist  .
> Wird wohl auch noch eine Weile dauern. Dann muss ich erstmal wieder einigermaßen in Form kommen, bevor ich mich unter euch trauen kann.


Du bist nicht die Einzige, deren Kondition wg. Verletzung gelitten hat. Wir machen dann eine schöne, langsame und flache Reha-Runde  



missghost28 schrieb:


> Ganz liebe Grüße an Taunusschnecke, MissQuax und Angsthase 62.


Danke und ganz liebe Grüße zurück!



missghost28 schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass auch ich kommen kann. Habe den Termin schon mal bei Zilli angemeldet. Freue mich darauf auch den Rest kennen zu lernen.


Ja super!   


Und was ist mit den restlichen Mitfahrerinnen und Mitleserinnen?
z.B. Miss H, Saxoshuttle, Beijon...   

Meldet Euch mal!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. April 2008)

@ all

Prima !!! 

Damit wären wir schon sieben.

LG Angsthase62 / Antje


----------



## Teddy24 (9. April 2008)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Damit Antje nicht nachschauen muss. Das Restaurant Zagreb ist in Kriftels Durchgangsstraße der Frankfurterstr. zu finden. Nr. 26 gegenüber dem Rat- und Bürgerhaus.



Hallihallo,
hätte mal 'ne Frage, kann man in dieses Restaurant einen kleinen Hund mitnehmen??

LG
Teddy24/Claudia


----------



## crazymtb (9. April 2008)

Hi 



Was für ein Wetter *brrrrrrrrr*

Ich habe mal bei MissH und Beijon angeklingelt wegen Stammtisch. Saxoshuttle kenne ich nicht, vielleicht kann da einer von euch mal anfragen, wäre doch klasse wenn wir ein große Runde gäben und uns so endlich mal alle kennen lernen.

Das wären ...
Miss Oldie
Taunusschnecke
Teddy24
Angsthase 62
missghost28
MissQuax
Miss H 
Crazymtb
Saxoshuttle
Beijon ...

Auf baldigen 


Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missghost28 (9. April 2008)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> hätte mal 'ne Frage, kann man in dieses Restaurant einen kleinen Hund mitnehmen??



Hallo Teddy 24,

ich denke schon, da ich meine dort bereits Hunde gesehen zu haben. 

Zur Sicherheit könntest Du ja nochmal nachfragen (Tel. 06192-44430).

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Teddy24 (10. April 2008)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Hallo Teddy 24,
> 
> ich denke schon, da ich meine dort bereits Hunde gesehen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Danke, werd ich tun!!   Ist ja wirklich nur Jack Russel Größe. Freu mich schon auf      



LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. April 2008)

@ all

Hallo und guten morgen zusammen.

Ich werde heute oder morgen den Tisch im Lokal Zagreb bestellen. So für ca. 10 Damen.
Hin kommt ihr am besten über die A 66 Ausfahrt 14 Hofheim / Zeilsheim. Dann fahrt ihr Richtung Kriftel. Ist ausgeschildert. Einfach in den Ort rein und schon seid Ihr auf der Frankfurter Straße. Das Lokal befindet sich auf der linken Seite gegenüber des Bürgerhauses.
Falls jemand noch Fragen hat eine PN. Wir können dann ja auch telefonieren.

LG ANgsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. April 2008)

So, die Tour ist jetzt offiziell angekündigt:

hier

CU


----------



## Miss H (22. April 2008)

hallo, alle Ihr Miss-sen, weiber, frauen mädels - wie ihr wollt,

M I C H   G I B T   E S   N O C H    ! ! ! !

und essen kann ich allemal    

ich komme wahrscheinlich am Freitag mit, habe aber noch keine Ahnung, wohin    - ich werde es noch finden, hab da irgendwo eine Telefonnummer entdeckt...

Mein Zustand ist einfach nur zum        

einen Tag nach den 6 Wochen Pause ziehe ich also freudig meine Joggingsachen an und bin mit großer Lust losge - na, wie sagt man - langsam losgelaufen, nach 100 m merkte ich meine Wade und nach 500 m bin ich frustriert umgekehrt.
Einen Tag später hatte ich den letzten Thermin der Krankengymnastig, Wade war wieder dick und meine Therapeutin stellte erneut einen Faserriß fest   , mir fällt das Gehen sehr schwer und an Sport ist nicht zu denken      Jetzt hab ich endlich einen Termin bei einem Unfallchirurgen, der hoffentlich endlich mal sagt, was da alles kaputt ist, 

Mein Bike im Keller fängt langsam an zu rosten


----------



## MissOldie (22. April 2008)

@ Miss H

Oh Weh, das klingt nicht gut. Ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist, wie du befürchtest. Kopf hoch, das wird schon.   Wir sehen uns am Freitag.

Lieben Gruß

MissOldie


----------



## hambacher (23. April 2008)

Mion missy,

das hört sich nicht gut an.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. April 2008)

@ Miss H

auch von mir gute Besserung

@ all

Ihr denkt doch alle noch an Freitagabend !!! Falls es noch Fragen gibt bitte per PN.

Treffpunkt war in Kriftel um 19.30 im Lokal Zagreb auf der Frankfurter Straße. Ein Tisch ist reserviert.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Teddy24 (24. April 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Miss H
> 
> Ihr denkt doch alle noch an Freitagabend !!! Falls es noch Fragen gibt bitte per PN.
> Treffpunkt war in Kriftel um 19.30 im Lokal Zagreb auf der Frankfurter Straße. Ein Tisch ist reserviert.
> ...



Jawohl, fest eingeplant !! Hoffe ich kann pünktlich kommen, da es kleine organisatorische Problem mit dem Babysitter gab. Aber kommen tu ich auf jeden Fall !!

LG
Teddy24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (26. April 2008)

Hi Mädels 



War ne schöne Runde 


 gestern Abend und schön die anderen Mädels mal kennen zu lernen, wenn auch ohne Bike, aber das wird kommen 



Jetzt Großeinkauf 

,  Haushalt 

 , Balkon bepflanzen 

 und dann wird 

.

Euch viel Spaß beim MTbiken 

 und ich hoffe, dass ich die Tage wieder mit biken einsteigen kann und wir dann endlich zusammen fahren können.

Liebe Grüße
Crazymtb


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

das war ja echt ein super Wochenende, das Wetter einfach traumhaft und ich .... hab' Samstag und Sonntag je 12 Stunden im Büro verbracht. 

Ich hätte gar nicht so viel (fr)essen können, wie ich hätte :kotz: können!  

Ich hoffe, Euch ist es besser ergangen und ihr hattet (sofern fahrfähig) Spaß auf den Bikes und die Nochbikeuntauglichen bei anderen Outdoor-Aktivitäten!

Jetzt muß ich noch am Pfingstmontag arbeiten  , dann ist's das gottseidank für diesen Monat gewesen mit Wochenenddiensten.

Liebe Grüße an alle,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Mai 2008)

@ all

Ja war ein echt tolles Wochenende. Bin mal mit meinem Mann die STO RTF
gefahren. Mal etwas anderes. Hat aber auch Spaß gemacht.
Zur Zeit fahre ich fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Hin 15 min.- heim 30 min. . Ja der Taunus ist nun mal wellig . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Taunusschnecke

was treibt du so ???? Wieder ganz fitt??

@MissQuax

sch....  mit deinem Sponsor, hat der niemand der auch noch in der Firma arbeitet???

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Mai 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit fahre ich fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Hin 15 min.- heim 30 min. Ja der Taunus ist nun mal wellig.


  



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke
> was treibt du so ???? Wieder ganz fitt??


Im Moment treib ich nix. War mal kurz abgetaucht. Ja, es geht mir wieder ganz gut. 
Demnächst neue Planungen


----------



## MissQuax (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin am Samstag den letzten Tag "Strohwitwe" (mein Schatz kommt Samstag Nacht aus Finale Ligure zurück, er hat sich dort eine Woche lang bei grellen Abfahrten ausgetobt!  ) und würde gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen, endlich mal wieder eine kleine Frauenrunde zu drehen!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Ich kann so ab ca. 11 Uhr. Bitte meldet Euch, gerne mit Vorschlag, wo, wann und wielange wir fahren könnten. Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es klappt!  

Liebe Grüße an alle,

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. Mai 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich kann so ab ca. 11 Uhr. Bitte meldet Euch, gerne mit Vorschlag, wo, wann und wie lange wir fahren könnten.



Ich könnte am Samstag auch so ab 11 Uhr  

*Vorschlag:*
ab P Hohemark
eine froschgeeignete Runde ca. 23 km (frisch zusammengestellte Bekanntheiten   immer rauf + runter) 
... und mit Sondereinlagen versehen: Fahrübungen in Spurrillen der Harvester-Autobahnen  (ehemals Trails  )

im Taunusschneckentempo ca. 2,5 Std. brutto
oder
falls das nicht reicht + Zeit/Bedarf nach erweiterter Runde besteht: da lässt sich natürlich noch entsprechend was hinzufügen.

Neuere Strecken sind noch in Planung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. Mai 2008)

@MissQuax und Taunusschnecke

ich kann leider nicht. 
Mein Sohn feiert seinen 18. Geburtstag, da kann ich dann doch nicht abhauen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Mai 2008)

@ all

Na was ist los hier??? Nichts???
Wo seid ihr alle???

Nach dem Samstag mit Geburtstagsstreß vom Sohnemann war ich heute mal wieder fast drei Stunde auf der Piste.  Habe meinen ersten und zweiten Sturz mit dem Bike endlich mal geschafft. 
Passiert ist Gott sei Dank fast nichts.

Es war aber trotzdem einfach toll  

Meldet euch mal wieder.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MissOldie (12. Mai 2008)

Au weia, wie hast du das denn geschafft? Und was heißt "fast nichts"?

Wir haben heute eine ganz gemütliche Tour an der Lahn von Weilburg nach Limburg gemacht. Das ist die einzige Strecke, die mein Mann mitfährt. Aber auch das war schön.

Gruß, MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Mai 2008)

@ MissOldie

guten morgen! 

Mit fast nichts mein ich nur Schürfwunden am Knie und Ellenbogen. Habe versucht eine Spitzkehre zu fahren was dann doch nicht so richtig geklappt hat. 

Vielleicht lerne ich es ja noch mal.

An der Lahn war es gestern bestimmt ganz schön voll. Aber schön daß du deinen Mann dann doch auch mal zum Radeln bringst.

Einen schönen Tag noch an alle

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. Mai 2008)

Am Donnerstag-Feiertag, 22.5. habe ich 
ab ca. 13 Uhr Zeit bis abends

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?  
Gibt es Wünsche wg. Treffpunkt und Strecke?


... und wie sieht es mit *Samstag, 24.5.* aus?
Sonntag ist bei mir schon verplant.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Mai 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

also morgen geht bei mir nicht. Fahre die RTF in Neu Anspach mit meinem Nachbarn. 
Danach wird mit der Familie gegrillt. 
Was mit Samstag ist bin ich mir noch nicht 100%tig sicher. Könnte aber klappen. Was schwebt dir denn so für eine Uhrzeit vor???

Kannst dich ja mal per PN melden 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## crazymtb (27. Mai 2008)

Info, falls jemand Interesse daran hat ....

> 07. Juni 2008 Mountainbike - Fahrtechnikkurs Basic-Girls only 
Wegen grosser Nachfrage gibt es einen 2ten Termin. Also liebe Frauen, hier ist eure Gelegenheit. Von Frauen fuer Frauen.

Anmeldung auf *AB-Biker.de* unter Events <


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Mai 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> 07. Juni 2008 Mountainbike - Fahrtechnikkurs Basic-Girls only



 
Gute Sache. Und gar nicht so weit weg...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habe am letzten Sonntag mal wieder ein paar lange nicht gefahrene Ecken im Taunus besucht...

 





Speziell für Angsthase dieses Foto mit viieeel schönem Grün  





Auch das ist in der Nähe:




Und ein schier endloser Rückweg:






Na, bekommt da vielleicht jemand Lust auf 'ne Tour?
Wäre schön mal wieder mit mehreren...   

Samstag, 14. oder evtl. auch Sonntag 15.6. hätte ich Zeit


----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2008)

wo ist das denn? schöne fotos übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (4. Juni 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Na, bekommt da vielleicht jemand Lust auf 'ne Tour?
> Wäre schön mal wieder mit mehreren...
> 
> Samstag, 14. oder evtl. auch Sonntag 15.6. hätte ich Zeit


 
Na da hast du ja schöne Wege wieder"entdeckt"!  

Samstags bin ich mit meinem Schatz fast immer "freireitend" unterwegs - sehr wahrscheinlich auch am 14.06., dann habe ich in der Firma Nachtschicht von ca. 18.30 Uhr bis morgens ca. 07.45 Uhr. Danach muß ich wohl erstmal ne Runde schlafen und somit dürfte der Sonntag (15.) gelaufen sein!   

Aber bei nächster Gelegenheit würde ich da (wo die Bilder gemacht wurden) gerne mal mit! 

Wünsche Dir und allen evtl. Mitfahrerinnen viel Spaß!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Horrido (4. Juni 2008)

Horrido Taunusschnecke,

da bin ich aber neugierig, wo du da hergefahren bist. Nette Fotos - ist das der Winterstein? 
Also, ich wollte ja schon mal laenger mit Maedels fahren...
Wenn du mich mitnimmst, dann waere ich gerne uebernaechsten Sa/So dabei, sofern es nicht um 8:00h (gähn) am Taunus losgeht. Ich fahre immer von Frankfurt aus an den Taunus ran und koennte etwa gegen 11:15h an der Hohemark sein. Falls du auch in Ffm startest, koennten wir uns vielleicht auch schon dort verabreden?


Viele Gruesse

Anja



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich habe am letzten Sonntag mal wieder ein paar lange nicht gefahrene Ecken im Taunus besucht...
> 
> -----------------SCHNIPP-SCHNAPP----------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Juni 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke,

guten morgen,

wirklich sehr schöne Bilder mit deiner neuen Kamera. Und noch was
da will ich auch hin !!!! 

Zeit hätte ich auch am 14.

So, noch einen schönen Tag. Ich muß jetzt erst mal zur A.....

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,
schön, dass ich Euch so neugierig gemacht habe ... war ja auch Sinn der Sache  
Und danke für die Komplimente zu den Fotos (fühle mich gebauchpinselt, kann aber nix dafür, ist die Landschaft   )

Ok, hier die Auflösung der Fragen, wo die Fotos entstanden sind: Es ist weder rund um die Hohemark noch am Winterstein, es ist in der Nähe von Königstein - rund um den Atzelberg und Naturschutzgebiet Rossert. Sehr gut z.B. vom Parkplatz Tillmannsweg an der B8 (Ortsausgang von Königstein) aus zu erreichen.


*@ MissQuax:* Sehr schade ... aber vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal.

*@ Horrido:* eine nette Winterstein-Tour ist zwar auch "in unserem Programm", aber dazu muss ich erst noch Fotos machen  .
Super, wenn Du übernächstes Wochenende dabei bist  
Treffpunkt wäre allerdings nicht die Hohemark, sondern der genannte Parkplatz Tillmannsweg. Der ist aber auch von Frankfurt aus (evtl. besser mit dem PKW) schnell zu erreichen. Ansonsten habe ich auch meist einen Platz im Auto frei.

*@ Angsthase 62:* Wußte ich doch, dass Dir das gefallen wird ... besonders die grünen Pflänzchen ...  

*@ alle:* Zum Verständnis: es handelt sich hier bzw. oben 3. Foto um Brennesseln und Dornenranken (Brom- bzw. Himbeeren). 
In den Gegenden, in denen ich fahre gibt es die öfter direkt an/im Weg   
Deshalb trage ich auch fast immer lange Hosen...

*@ Lazarett:* Wie sieht's denn inzwischen bei den ganzen Verletzten aus?
Geht vielleicht wieder was? Unsere Touren sind ja nicht gerade von Stress, Hektik, Formel-1-Geschwindigkeit geprägt   
Noch kurz zum Termin: Samstag 14. wie von Angsthase 62 genannt, wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (11. Juni 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

mir wäre am Samstag 10.30 Uhr lieber oder ist es euch zu früh?
Kann mich auch für 11 Uhr richten. Hoffe nur das Wetter macht mit und es gibt kein Gewitter, denn dann fahre ich nicht.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## crazymtb (12. Juni 2008)

_*Info*_

> Hi liebe Anhaenger des pedalierten Gelaendesports,

Am Samstag Nachmittag gibt es eine gemuetliche (!) Runde auf Strecken des Keiler-Bike Marathons.

Es gibt nur eine Gruppe und wir werden wohl nicht die ganze Runde fahren sondern nur die schoensten Teile des Keilers.

Wer mit moechte muss sich bitte per Mail bei mir anmelden und bekommt dann die Infos ueber Treffpunkt und Zeit.

Bis jetzt fahren 3 Maedels mit und keine Maenner. Also Girls Tour?   ;-)

*****************************************************************
Auch auf den Event am Sonntag moechte ich nochmal hinweisen.

Schaut auch mal auf die Webseite http://www.alpenverein-aschaffenburg.de/

Es gibt um 11 Uhr und um 15 Uhr MTB Touren. Eine groessere Runde von Karl und eine schoene Runde um Bessenbach (eventuell auch fuer Kids geeignet) von Ramona und Soni.

Von 10 - 16 Uhr ist Festbetrieb und an der Kletterwand gibt es auch noch andere Atraktionen. <


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Juni 2008)

So, meine Planung für Samstag steht jetzt:

Ich komme zusammen mit Horrido und wir werden gegen 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Tillmansweg sein.
Im Taunusschneckentempo   werden wir ca. 2,5 Std. Netto-Fahrzeit zuzügl. Pause/n haben.

@ Angsthase: 
Ich habe mit MisslOldie telefoniert: sie bittet um Treffen nicht früher als 11 Uhr.

Falls sich jemand kurzfristig entscheidet: 
Der Parkplatz Tillmannsweg liegt am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Königstein, B 8 Richtung Glashütten im Wald und ist über einen kleinen geteerten Weg zu erreichen. Die Einfahrt zum Parkplatz von der B 8 aus ist direkt im Scheitelpunkt der Kurve. Rechts der Straße (aus Richtung Königstein kommend) ist ein Teerstreifen (wie von einer ehemaligen Bushaltestelle) und ein Steinmäuerchen dahinter.

Auf google maps ist die Stelle hier zu finden:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...50.192946,8.457413&spn=0.017446,0.034847&z=15

Hinweis: Das ist keine organisierte Veranstaltung, sondern die Mitteilung meiner eigenen privaten Planung.
Es gibt auch keinen Guide. Wer dieselbe Strecke fahren möchte, macht dies auf eigene Gefahr und Verantwortung. 


@ crazymtb: 
Danke für die Info. Vielleicht kommt ja eine von denen, die am Samstagvormittag nicht können 
(oder vielleicht hat eine von uns danach noch nicht genug und startet durch zur Girls Tour   )


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Juni 2008)

@ crazymtb

Schade, kann leider nicht da ich mich schon für die Samstagstour mit Sylva verabredet habe. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

@ Sylva,

ja dann bis Samstag um 11 Uhr ( in langen Hosen) 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## crazymtb (12. Juni 2008)

*@all*

Ich fahre da nicht!
Bekomme den Newsletter  von den AB-Biker und setze die Info nur ins Forum.

War seit 4Wochen nicht mehr auf dem MTB, da ich intensiv in der Reha meinen Arm weiter trainiere. Wenns Wetter am SO passt, fahre ich mit zwei Freundinnen.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am SA
Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. Juni 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute. Wir waren genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt wieder zurück. Es hat Richtung Glashütten richig doll geregnet.

@ MissOldie

die Tourdaten : 23 km,  Fahrzeit 2:01, 535 hm und   im Schnitt  11,7 km/std.
Sag deinem Sohn mal er wäre sehr gut für seine erst Tour gefahren.

Wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes WE

LG Angsthase62


----------



## MissOldie (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Angsthase,

vielen Dank für die Daten. Ja, uns hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen.



> Sag deinem Sohn mal er wäre sehr gut für seine erst Tour gefahren.



Ich werde es ihm ausrichten.  

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. Juni 2008)

@ all

Hallo Mädels, seid ihr noch da oder schon alle im Urlaub. Geht denn hier nichts mehr

Bin in der letzten Zeit fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren. Nun gut heute konnte ichs mir gerade noch so verkneifen. Wäre auch ganz schön nass geworden.

Meldet euch mal wieder 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Horrido (25. Juni 2008)

@Angsthase

Ei Guude,

sorry, ich hab' mein Bike platt gefahren  und fahre derzeit nur so ein wenig mit einem Ersatzrad rum und schmolle dabei...

Ich melde mich wieder sobald mein Pferdchen wieder läuft.

Viele Gruesse

Horrido 






Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Hallo Mädels, seid ihr noch da oder schon alle im Urlaub. Geht denn hier nichts mehr
> 
> ...


----------



## MissOldie (26. Juni 2008)

Noch bin ich hier. Erst am 12. Juli geht es in den Urlaub.

Ich war gestern mit dem Bike in Usingen. Hin war okay, aber zurück hat es mich dann doch erwischt. Da es aber so schön warm war, empfand ich den Regen gar nicht so schlimm.

So, und jetzt wird schnell das halbe Haus geputzt und dann geht es noch einmal eine Runde aufs Bike.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Juni 2008)

Ich melde mich mal für eine Woche Urlaub ab 

Ab Sonntag, 7.7. geht wieder was. Wer ist da und hat Lust?
Die ganze Woche bis einschl. 11.7. habe ich auch noch viel Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (28. Juni 2008)

@Taunusschnecke

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und erhol dich gut.

Lieben Gruß, MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. Juni 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke,
auch von mir einen schönen Urlaub und viele schöne Touren mit den Rädern.

LG Antje

@ Miss Oldie,

vielleicht klappt es ja mal in der nächsten Zeit wieder mit einer Tour?

Bis bald  

Angsthase62


----------



## MissQuax (29. Juni 2008)

*@all:*

Auch wenn ich meinen Job eigentlich gerne mache, gerade im Moment denke ich: man kann gar nicht so viel essen wie man :kotz:kÃ¶nnte: draussen bestes MTB-Wetter und ich sitze mal wieder im BÃ¼ro (von 8 - 21 Uhr!) 

Aber ich freue mich schon auf den nÃ¤chsten Sonntag, da nehme ich an einem GO-CRAZY-Fahrtechnikkurs teil, Start 10.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Hohemark, Ende 17.00 Uhr.

Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, es sind noch ein paar PlÃ¤tze frei; kosten tut der Kurs â¬ 89.

Ich wÃ¼nsche allen, die nicht arbeiten mÃ¼ssen, einen schÃ¶nen Sonntag und viel SpaÃ auf dem Bike!


*@Taunusschnecke:* mein Posting erreicht Dich erst nach dem Urlaub, daher wÃ¼nsche ich einen schÃ¶nen Urlaub und tolle Touren gehabt zu haben! 


LG,
MissQuax


----------



## MissOldie (30. Juni 2008)

@ Angsthase 62

Meine Touren beschränken sich momentan leider auf die Schwimmbäder in Usingen und Weilmünster. Vormittags Unterricht und nachmittags laufen jetzt die Ferienspiele der DLRG. Und am kommenden Wochenende steht leider auch schon wieder viel zu viel auf dem Kalender. Nächste Woche lasse ich Waschmaschine und Bügeleisen glühen, da es dann bald in den Urlaub geht.
Sorry, aber das wird vor meinem Urlaub nichts mehr. Aber danach finde ich hoffentlich mal wieder eine Lücke.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. Juni 2008)

@ MissOldie,

ja so hat jeder seinen Schaff. Bin heute auch bis 12 Uhr arbeiten gewesen ( Für eine Kollegin eingesprungen ) und hab mich dann anschließend auf den Weg ins Schwimmbad nach Wolfenhausen gemacht. Dort war ich noch nie. Sehr klein, sehr schnuckelig das ganze dort. War dann auch insgesamt zwei Stunden mit dem Rad unterwegs.

Freue mich auf eine Tour dann wieder nach deinem Urlaub

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## crazymtb (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Mädels!
Mal wieder was zur Info:

_> Girls Corner:
Hier entsteht fuer Frauen ein Freitagsnachmittags AB-Bikerinentreff (Biken nicht Kaffeetrinken!):
http://www.alpenverein-aschaffenburg.de/forum/showthread.php?p=689#post689
<_

War gestern endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad, ne schöne flache Runde von 42km geradelt.
Da jetzt alle irgendwie in den Urlaub düsen, schöne Urlaubszeit 



Ich bemüh mich in dieser Zeit mal ins Gelände zu kommen, vorallem Bergauf 


 

GlG Crazymtb


----------



## Tigerelke (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Mädels!

...ich glaub, hier bin ich richtig! Ich würde gern bei eurer nächsten Tour mitfahren. Ist denn schon was geplant? Letzten Sonntag habe ich das Fahrtechnik Seminar Level 1 von Go Crazy mitgemacht und dabei richtig Blut geleckt ;-) Also, bis bald!

Elke


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2008)

@ Miss Quax...

Wie wars bei GoCrazy? Welchen Kurs hattest Du belegt? Stufe 1-2-3??  Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du hier ja mal berichten, wie es da war.. und was da so gemacht wurde...


Mir kam am Sonntag eine größere Gruppe entgegen, als ich den Limestrail vom Sandplacken zur Saalburg runter bin... evtl warst Du ja dabei... irgend jemand in der Gruppe hat lustig gejuchtzt,als ich vorbeigebretter bin... das wars doch am Ende nicht Du?? *ggg*

Oder Tigerelke?? Wie hats Dir gefallen bin schon länger am überlegen, ob ich mal nen Kurs mitmache... und vor allem.. welche Stufe.. ich denke 1 und 2 sind evtl bissl langweilig, oder???


----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. Juli 2008)

*@ Tigerelke*
Herzlich Willkommen ... ja, hier bist Du richtig 
Geplant ist im Moment aber noch nichts. 

*@ Alle*
Ich hätte in dieser und nächster Woche Donnerstags + Freitags Zeit. 
Das kommende Wochenende ist bei mir schon verplant.
Und dann habe ich wieder Zeit am nächsten Wochenende: 19./20.7.

*Wer hat noch Zeit?*


Ich bin also von der Spurensuche im Urlaub zurück ... danke, die Wünsche haben geholfen 
... es war eine sehr schöne Woche + das Wetter war super 

Hier ein kurzer (Bilder-)Bericht:

"Mein" Häuschen für eine Woche (aus dem Jahr 1874 ... sehr schön restauriert/renoviert)
Innen einfach, aber mit allem Nötigen ausgestattet einschl. Grill draußen, Garten und überdachter Terrasse






Menschenleer der Wald ... nur 2 Wanderer und 2 Mountainbiker sind mir 
in dieser Woche begegnet. Von ihnen erhielt ich gute Tipps, z.B. für eine 
ca. 7 km lange Strecke fast nur bergab - Trail an Trail, teils auf Wanderwegen, die dann so aussahen 






Eine sehr nette CTF-Strecke ähnlicher Art bin ich teilweise nachgefahren. 
Hier die Streckenmarkierung in Lila an Baum und Busch,
dazwischen der Trampelpfad 






Auch für's Rennrad gab es nette Asphaltpisten 






Einmal hatte ich mich verfahren und bin auf einem Weg mit bis zu 
60 cm tiefen "Vollernter-Spuren" gelandet. 
Das Foto zeigt eine der beiden Reifenspuren!
Irgendwann endete die Spur plötzlich und ich mußte mich 
kilometerlang durch den dann fast zugewachsenen Weg wühlen   
zum Glück hatte ich lange Hosen + Hemd mit langen Ärmeln an, 
so dass die Mückenschwärme nicht allzu dicht an mich herankamen 






Ach ja, Besucher hatte ich auch: 
3 Nashornkäfer lebten in der Nähe 






Diesen Herrn traf ich in einem verwilderten Schlosspark.
Er fragt sich wohl, wo das Wasser aus seinem Brunnenbecken geblieben ist


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2008)

war ja scheinbar ein toller Urlaub 

wo war (ist) das???

Wie gerät man an so ein cooles, altes Hexenhäuschen?? Ist das als Ferienhaus buchbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. Juli 2008)

@ Taunuschnecke

dein Urlaub scheint ja der Hit gewesen zu sein. ( Doch nicht so wenig Strecken wie du gedacht hast).

Diese Woche hab ich leider keine Zeit mehr. Muß Urlaubsvertretung machen. Aber die nächste Woche geht bestimmt was. Melde mich noch bei dir

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. Juli 2008)

@ Tigerelke

herzlich willkommen. Demnächst gibts bestimmt auch wieder eine Tour

Angsthase 62


----------



## Tigerelke (9. Juli 2008)

Also, ich war in Level 1 und fand es überhaupt nicht langweilig. Aber ich bin auch nicht übermäßig mutig, was Trails angeht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, nette Leute und lustiger Guide. Wie gesagt, ich hab dadurch einfach nur Lust auf mehr bekommen! Wenn mein bike wieder fit ist, will ich gleich wieder los. 
Wo genau wir Sonntag unterwegs waren weiß ich leider nicht. Runter sind wir vom Fuchstanz über einen Trail bis zur Hohe Mark.


----------



## Tigerelke (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Taunusschnecke!

Wollen wir Freitag mal eine Feierabendtour im Taunus fahren? Vorausgesetzt, dass ich mein bike morgen wieder abholen kann (es hat einen Schaden an der Antriebseinheit - man sucht noch die genaue Ursache...). 

LG

Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Juli 2008)

Jaaa, es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht    ... ich hab' ja eine Nase für gute Wege und dann noch zum richtigen Zeitpunkt (am ersten Tag) die richtigen Leute für den entsprechenden heißen Tipp getroffen .

Na ja, nicht alle meine Touren sind so ganz jedermann/fraus Sache ... Brennesseln gibt es komischerweise immer   - schon nicht mehr erwähnenswert - und irgendwelche merkwürdigen Überraschungen (z.B. Wege, die plötzlich im Nichts oder an einer mehr oder weniger heftigen Tragepassage enden) auch recht oft . Aber wenn ich alleine fahre, kann ich mich ja austoben  

Die Gegend ist übrigens weder spektakulär noch weit weg - zwischen Kitzingen und Forchheim
Ansonsten gab es wunderbar schmeckende verwilderte Kirschbäume am Waldrand und massenweise Himbeeren überall 

@ wartool: Wie man an das Haus kommt verrate ich, wenn mein nächster Urlaub dort unter Dach und Fach ist  

@ Angsthase 62:  Nächste Woche Do + Fr bin ich flexibel und habe ganztags Zeit

@ Tigerelke: Ja gerne ... Freitag (also morgen) ist ok . Ruf mich mal an - ich schick Dir die Nummer per mail.


----------



## crazymtb (10. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen 

Wirklich nettes Häuschen  Da hätte ich auch mal gerne die Adresse.
Bin auch grad auf der Suche für ein Häuschen im Allgäu und habe da auch schon 2 hübsche gefunden, brauche jetzt nur noch eine Bestätigung.

Nächste Woche DO+FR ginge bei mir auch, wenn es schön gemächlich nach dem Taunusschneckentempo geht und nicht zu trailig, da ich ja noch nicht so richtig im Gelände war, ihr weißt ja warum.

Bis denn und liebe Grüße
Crazymtb


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. Juli 2008)

@ crazymtb

Das ist ja schön, dass Du wieder fahren kannst und Lust hast 
Angsthase wird sich melden wg. Zeit am Do oder Fr

Tempo ist klar  
Ok, auch nicht zu trailig.

Danke übrigens für Deine Aschaffenburger Tipps. Ist mir bei den derzeit hohen Spritpreisen aber doch etwas zu weit weg, um da mal eben hinzufahren.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Juli 2008)

@ all,

also am Donnerstag 17.8.  hätte ich Zeit zum Biken. Wie wäre es denn so gegen 11.30 Uhr an der Hohmark??

Oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge? 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## cantsleep (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grade hierüber gestolpert und find die idee einer frauenrunde super . 
ich würde sehr gerne mal mitkommen  
konditionstechnisch bin ich ziemlich fit, aber fahrtechnisch hab ich gar keine ahnung, bin nämlich bis jetzt nur touren gefahren. das soll sich aber ziemlich schnell ändern  

ich bin momentan zeitlich noch recht flexibel, da die uni erst im oktober anfängt. das möchte ich noch ausnutzen und möglichst viel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (13. Juli 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

Du hast mich echt neugierig gemacht auf die Trailstrecke durch die Wälder südlich von Frankfurt! Wie war eure Tour heute? Wetter war ja prima zum biken, nicht? Ich melde mich, sobald mein bike wieder fit ist und freue mich, dann mal mit euch zu fahren!

LG
Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Juli 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> also am Donnerstag 17.8.  hätte ich Zeit zum Biken. Wie wäre es denn so gegen 11.30 Uhr an der Hohmark??



*Donnerstag, 17.7. um 11.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark
* ist ok  - ich bin dann da 




cantsleep schrieb:


> ich würde sehr gerne mal mitkommen


Herzlich Willkommen hier cantsleep ... am Donnerstag ist die erste Gelegenheit zum Mitfahren 




Tigerelke schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke
> Wie war eure Tour heute? Wetter war ja prima zum biken, nicht?


Ja, Wetter war super, Tour auch 
Ich war ja mit einer Freundin unterwegs, die schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Bike war ... hat ihr sehr gut gefallen.
Einige Wege waren ziemlich mit Brennesseln zugewachsen 
Dauert mit Deinem bike ja wohl doch noch etwas länger ... 




crazymtb schrieb:


> Nächste Woche DO+FR ginge bei mir auch


Kommst Du auch am Donnerstag zur Hohemark??


Bis dann


----------



## cantsleep (15. Juli 2008)

cool! wenn ihr den 17.*7.* meint, wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Juli 2008)

cantsleep schrieb:


> cool! wenn ihr den 17.*7.* meint, wäre ich auch dabei



Danke für den Hinweis ...* natürlich jetzt am Donnerstag, 17.7.* ... ich bin gedanklich schon wieder beim nächsten Urlaub 

Schön, wenn Du auch kommst 
Noch Fragen bezügl. Treffpunkt?
Eine Beschreibung/Anfahrskizze zum Parkplatz Hohemark wurde hier im Thread bestimmt mehrmals gegeben/erwähnt.

Ansonsten posten oder PN schicken


----------



## MissQuax (15. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> @ Miss Quax...
> 
> Wie wars bei GoCrazy? Welchen Kurs hattest Du belegt? Stufe 1-2-3?? Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du hier ja mal berichten, wie es da war.. und was da so gemacht wurde...
> 
> ...


 
Hi wartool,

ich war in einer der beiden Level2-Gruppen.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich von den ganzen Arbeitsweg-Kilometern der vorangegangenen Woche ziemlich müde Beine hatte und berghoch trotz relativ leichtem Fully (ca. 13,5 kg) kaum hinterher kam  fand ich den Kurs ganz gut. 

Also langweilig wars auf keinen Fall; ich habe etliche Basics üben können, bei denen ich regelmäße "streike", z. B. Spitzkehren bergrauf/bergrunter auf losem Untergrund, Anfahren am Berg, schnelle Kurven auf losem Untergrund. Andere Sachen haben sehr gut geklappt z. B. Vollbremsung und Steilabfahrten.

Insgesamt konnte ich schon einige Erkenntnisse und Anregungen aus dem Kurs mitnehmen. Ich müßte mir halt nur mal ab und zu selbst in den Hintern treten und für mich allein weiterüben. 

Spaßig war dann die Abfahrt über 2 Trails (Teilstücke Südhang Feldi runter und Viktoriatempel), die ich schon kannte und wo ich natürlich dann eindeutig gegenüber manch anderem Teilnehmer Heimvorteil hatte. Entsprechend konnte ich es laufen lassen. Vorsichtshalber hatte ich kurz vorher Knie-/Schienbein- und Ellenbogenschoner angelegt, die ich aber gottseidank trotz flottem Tempo und weniger Federweg als auf diesen Trails gewohnt (von meinem Stinky) nicht gebraucht habe. 

Ein anderer Kursteilnehmer ist gestürzt und hat sich "dank" nicht vorhandenem Schutz ziemlich böse an Knie und Ellenbogen verletzt. Mit Protektoren hätte er wahrscheinlich kaum einen Kratzer gehabt!

Fazit: So ein Fahrtechnikkurs zum Auffrischen von elementaren Dingen (es schleichen sich ja mit der Zeit bestimmt bei jedem Fehler in der Technik ein) und als Übungsanreiz macht schon Sinn. Ich werde bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder einen Kurs mitmachen.

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Juli 2008)

@ all

bleibt es am Donnerstag dabei ?  11.30 Uhr an der Hohenmark. Freue mich schon darauf. Hoffendlich hat der Wettergott ein Einsehen mit uns und läßt es nicht die ganze Zeit regnen.

 Bis Donnerstag 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (15. Juli 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> bleibt es am Donnerstag dabei ? 11.30 Uhr an der Hohenmark. Freue mich schon darauf. Hoffendlich hat der Wettergott ein Einsehen mit uns und läßt es nicht die ganze Zeit regnen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich drücke die Daumen für einen möglichst regenfreien Tag und wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour. Leider muß ich arbeiten ... 

Liebe Grüße an alle,

MissQuax


----------



## cantsleep (16. Juli 2008)

okai, ich bin dann am donnerstag mit von der partie....ich hoffe mal, ihr düst mir nicht alle davon 
wollt ihr trails fahren oder eher tour?


----------



## wartool (16. Juli 2008)

Danke an MissQuax  nette Beschreibung..  und.. fahre immer mit Protektoren und Fullface ab, weil ichs gern laufen lasse.. und letztes Jahr 4 mal ziemlich übel ausgesehen habe, weil ich ohne fuhr   die paar Kilos mehr lohnen bergauf


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Juli 2008)

Sorry, ich war etwas im Stress und konnte mich nicht um das Forum kümmern.



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> bleibt es am Donnerstag dabei ?  11.30 Uhr an der Hohenmark.


Ja, alles klar 
Regenzeug packe ich für alle Fälle ein.



cantsleep schrieb:


> okai, ich bin dann am donnerstag mit von der partie....ich hoffe mal, ihr düst mir nicht alle davon


Keine Angst, es geht im Taunusschneckentempo bergauf, wahrscheinlich wird Dir eher langweilig 



cantsleep schrieb:


> wollt ihr trails fahren oder eher tour?


Eher tourig bergauf und eher trailig bergab.
Einen genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Parkplatz Hohemark gibt es übrigens auch noch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3936508&postcount=282


Bis morgen


----------



## crazymtb (16. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all!

Habe gerade mit Taunusschnecke telefoniert und jetzt drücken wir die Daumen für morgen, dass das Wetter uns nicht hängen lässt.
Freu  mich endlich ne Tour mitzufahren.
War gestern das erste Mal im Gelände nach 1nem Jahr Zwangspause und hat gut geklappt 

Bis morgen
Crazymtb


----------



## crazymtb (16. Juli 2008)

*Hier fängt es grade an zu regnen!*


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Juli 2008)

und hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Juli 2008)

@ MissQuax: Daumendrücken hat geholfen   
Es war die Tour über und den ganzen Tag hier trocken von oben und unten. 

@ Angsthase 62: Ich bin gerade noch eine kleine Testtour mit dem Rennrad gefahren ... es läuft tatsächlich wieder


----------



## cantsleep (17. Juli 2008)

schön wars


----------



## Tigerelke (18. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Ich melde mich fahrbereit - mein bike ist repariert und steht wieder zur Verfügung! Bin dieses Wochenende mit Familienbesuch ausgelastet, würde aber gern nächste Woche eine Tour mit euch fahren. 

Schönes Wochenende mit hoffentlich etwas Sonnenschein euch allen!

LG
Elke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Juli 2008)

@ MissQuax   Danke, Daumendrücken war ne klasse Idee und hat geholfen

@ Taunusschnecke  siehst du es geht doch. Dann steht der Ausfahrt am WE nichts mehr im Wege

@cantsleep  Ja schön wars und kein Trofen von ober oder unten

@ Tigerelke   Mal sehn was nächste Woche geht


LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Juli 2008)

@ all

Tour am Donnerstag!

Wer hat Lust und Laune am Donnerstag, den 24.7. ab 11 Uhr eine Tour am Winterstein zu fahren. Wir treffen uns am Parkplatz Schlick. Dieser befindet sich hinter Wehrheim Richtung Pfaffenwisbach auf der rechten Seite.
Wer noch Fragen hat per PN oder hier.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## ananda (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Frauenrunde ,

wäre mal ne nette Abwechslung, wenn ich hier im Taunus mal mit Mädels fahren könnte .Fahre immer Sonntags,und manchmal auch Montags. Richtung Feldberg und drumrum.Wo seid ihr so unterwegs?Fahrt ihr Tour oder auch bischen knackiger bergab ?

Gruss
ananda


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. Juli 2008)

Wg. Tour am Donnerstag ... ich kann ...
in Eile ... melde mich noch mal ...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Juli 2008)

@ ananda

Willkommen! Wir fahren fast alles. Es darf auch mal etwas knackiger bergab gehen,  aber nicht so dolle ( Mein Name sagt alles  ).
Wir fahren von der Zeit her so wie jeder gerade Lust und Laune hat.
Schau hat mal im Forum nach. Geplant ist was für Donnerstag.

@ Taunusschnecke

freue mich, bis Do

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. Juli 2008)

Noch mal wg. Donnerstag:
Ich bin dann *um 11 Uhr* am Parkplatz Schlink 
Es soll sonnig und warm werden   und der Parkplatz hat sogar Schatten 

Kann sonst noch jemand?

@ cantsleep: ich könnte Dich irgendwo aufpicken und mitnehmen. Tel.Nr. habe ich Dir geschickt.
@ ananda: Auch von mir Willkommen hier 
Kannst Du nur montags oder auch an anderen Wochentagen, z.B. jetzt am Donnerstag?

*Der Parkplatz Schlink* liegt am Waldrand (von Wehrheim aus gesehen) rechts von der Straße zwischen Wehrheim und Pfaffenwiesbach (K728) und ist bei google maps klick hier  gut zu finden.


PS: Möchte jemand am Samstag, 26. oder Sonntag, 27. biken?
Ich muss das Wochenende planen...


----------



## Tigerelke (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

@Taunusschnecke: ...das wollte ich auch gerade fragen! Ich würde gern am Sonntag eine nette Tour fahren. Wo ist mir eigentlich egal, allerdings kann ich nicht vor 11 Uhr, denn Samstag abend bin ich eingeladen und das wird sicher spät. 

Was schlägst du vor? 

Gruß Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. Juli 2008)

@ Tigerelke:

*Sonntag ab 11 Uhr *ist  eine sehr gute Zeit 

Vorschlag? Je nachdem wer noch mitfährt ... bitte Wünsche äußern


----------



## blackbike__ (24. Juli 2008)

vielleicht hat die ein oder andere ja auch lust hier mitzufahren : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347951

würde mich jedenfalls über ein wenig weibliche beteiligung freuen. eher gemütliche tour, mit vielen trails, aber alle von der eher einfacheren sorte. 

vielleicht bis sonntag, gruß, mecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. Juli 2008)

@ blackbike: Ja, da würde ich gerne mitfahren, aber was ihr _Tempo: langsam bis mittel_ nennt, macht meine defekte Lunge leider bei _Steckenlänge ca. 50 km, bei ca. 1200Hm_ nicht mit ...  

@ alle bzw. wer eine Flachlandtour fahren möchte:
statt der DIMB-Tour habe ich mich mit Tigerelke verabredet

Sonntag, 27. um 11 Uhr am kleinen Parkplatz Brandschneise (L 3117 zwischen Neu-Isenburg und Gravenbruch).

Orts-/Wegbeschreibung:
Von der A 661 Abfahrt Neu-Isenburg. Aus Richtung Norden kommend nach der Abfahrt rechts Richtung Heusenstamm fahren, die Brücke überquert die Autobahn. Danach verengen sich die 2 Fahrspuren auf eine. Kurz nach dieser Stelle ist rechts ein kleiner Parkplatz am Anfang der Brandschneise. Achtung: Es gibt dort kein Hinweisschild!

Gut zu sehen ist die Schneise bei google maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...50.054714,8.726149&spn=0.034387,0.068493&z=14


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Juli 2008)

sorry, Tippfehler: *12 Uhr* an der Brandschneise.
Hab's erst jetzt gemerkt.


----------



## Tigerelke (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Mädels!

Ist für Donnerstag wieder eine Tour geplant? Ich würde versuchen mir frei zu nehmen, um mit euch zu radeln. 

Liebe Grüße und bis bald

Elke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Juli 2008)

@ all,

ja Donnerstag wäre prima. Ich könnte so ab 13 Uhr z.Bsp. an der Hohemark sein. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

L G Angsthase 62


----------



## Tigerelke (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

13 Uhr hört sich sehr gut an, dann könnte ich noch einen halben Tag arbeiten und käme dann gleich zur Hohemark. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt 

LG
Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Juli 2008)

Super  
ich brauch noch etwas Training vor dem nächsten Urlaub ab Samstag...
*Donnerstag, 13 Uhr Hohemark - da bin ich doch dabei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (30. Juli 2008)

Moin!!

Der Chef hat abgenickt, ich bin morgen um 13 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark. 

Freue mich! LG Elke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. Juli 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke und Tigerelke

dann bis morgen um 13 Uhr an der Hohemark.

L G Angsthase 62


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke und Tigerelke
> 
> dann bis morgen um 13 Uhr an der Hohemark.
> 
> L G Angsthase 62


 

Hi Mädels,

ich beneide Euch - Ihr könnt gemeinsam biken und ich muß malochen! 

Zur Zeit ist's bei mir und meinem Schatz von den Diensten/Schichten her ziemlich chaotisch. Wir sehen uns oft nur zum "Klinke-in-die-Hand-geben".  Und der August geht noch so weiter.

Aber zwischendurch gibt's einen Silberstreif am Horizont: am Sonntag fahren wir für 3 Tage in den Bikepark (Winterberg). Für mich Premiere - bin schon sehr gespannt! Übernachtet wird in der Jugendherberge, das ist recht günstig: 3 ÜF für 2 Personen (gibt sogar Zweibettzimmer) kosten  110 - da kann man nicht meckern. Abschließbare Räume für die Bikes sind auch vorhanden. 

Nach der Rückkehr - wenn ich heil geblieben bin und wieder etwas erholt habe  - werde ich mal berichten.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der morgigen Tour!

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## Angsthase 62 (31. Juli 2008)

@ MissQuax

Als ich dein Post gesehen hatte habe ich mich schon gefreut und dachte du könntest kurzfristig auch mitfahren. Schade
Habe nicht so viel Stress im Büro. Bei mir dauert es auch noch 3 Wochen bis zum Urlaub. Bin dann aber auch reif für drei Wochen nur Biken.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. August 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich mal wieder für die nächsten 2 Wochen in den Urlaub 

Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass es in der Nähe dort im Wald eine ca. 6 km lange Strecke mit div. "Hindernissen", Slalom und wohl auch Spitzkehren gibt (ich kann nicht alle Worte richtig übersetzen). Da bin ich ja mal gespannt... 
Wir nehmen die ganze Flotte mit, werden aber wohl mehr Rennrad fahren. 

Das Wetter soll ja auch gut (also nicht mehr ganz so heiß) werden 

Bis demnächst


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. August 2008)

@ Taunusschecke

Einen  schönen Urlaub wünsche ich dir und hab viel Spaß mit deiner Flotte

L G Angsthase62


----------



## MissQuax (4. August 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

habe die ersten 1 1/2 Tage in Winterberg gut überlebt. Warmfahren auf der Freecross-Strecke und im Slopestyle-Park, dann sind wir (René und ich) die DH-Strecke gefahren. Beim ersten Mal noch mit einigen Unterbrechungen zum Begutachten von auf den ersten Blick "gefährlichen" Stellen, beim zweiten Mal (natürlich vor allem der Fähigkeiten meines Stinkys wegen) komplett durchgefahren! 
War aber schon heftig. Allerdings muß ich dazusagen, daß optimale Bedingungen herrschten (trocken + wenig Betrieb).

Heute sah's anders aus: nachdem es die ganze Nacht wie aus Kübeln geschüttet hatte, war die DH für mich nicht mehr fahrbar  . Alles total rutschig, die Fahrer die dort unterwegs waren, haben sich reihenweise abgelegt (inklusive René  )

Hoffentlich ist es bis morgen wieder etwas abgetrocknet, weil ich da gerne nochmal runter möchte - war echt geil! 

Liebe Grüße an alle, bis bald

MissQuax


----------



## ratte (6. August 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Heute sah's anders aus: nachdem es die ganze Nacht wie aus Kübeln geschüttet hatte, war die DH für mich nicht mehr fahrbar  . Alles total rutschig, die Fahrer die dort unterwegs waren, haben sich reihenweise abgelegt (inklusive René  )



Wenn die nass ist, macht die erst richtig Spaß


----------



## Tigerelke (16. August 2008)

Hi Mädels!

Ich bin zurück aus dem Urlaub!! Nach einer Woche Training in den Alpen bin ich natürlich hoch motiviert. Wollen wir am nächsten Wochenende mal eine schöne Tour fahren?  Ich habe Sa und So Zeit - und bin offen für Tourvorschläge. 

Hoffe, ihr hattet auch eine gute Zeit und freue mich, von euch zu hören!

LG - Elke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. August 2008)

@ Tigerelke

nächstes Wochenende hab ich leider keine Zeit. Ab Sonntag ist Urlaub im Bregenzerwald mit dem Bike angesagt.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. August 2008)

Ich melde mich auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
*@ Tigerelke:* Ich habe Zeit am Wochenende - wann + wo??





Unser Ersatz-Haus war nicht so spektakulär wie das ursprünglich gebuchte (und Stil ist ja auch Geschmackssache), hatte aber alles was man so braucht + nicht braucht von Badewanne bis Spülmaschine. Temperaturmäßig war's im August allerdings ungewohnt frisch auf ca. 650 m Höhe. 






Beste Eigenschaft: Fast direkt am Wald - ein paar hundert Meter steil bergauf und schon konnte man in einen Singletrail mit 900 m nettem downhill am Stück eintauchen  . Na ja, hoch musste man dann aber auch irgendwie wieder.

Mit Singletrails sind die Franzosen dort übrigens nicht sparsam   bei ihren ausgewiesenen MTB-Pisten. Bergauf ist das bekanntermaßen ja nicht so mein Fall, aber ich hab' mich bei den entsprechenden Stellen durchgebissen  .



  



Und sie sind Fahrrad-Fetischisten 
Hier ein Beispiel:





Insgesamt war es aber mehr ein RR-lastiger Urlaub. Deshalb gibt es noch viele Trails zu erkunden, die Landschaft finde ich grandios 





und für September habe ich spontan eine weitere Woche dort geplant ... hoffentlich klappt's.

CU


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. August 2008)

Ist eine von euch vielleicht nicht in Urlaub, hat noch keine festen anderen Termine und verspürt Lust morgen eine Runde  zu drehen?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. August 2008)

@ all

Ich verabschiede mich mal für zwei Wochen Bikeurlaub. Eine Woche Bregenzerwald und eine Woche Bodensee mit Besuch der Eurobike.

Bis bald LG Angsthase


----------



## crazymtb (23. August 2008)

Falls man mal die Qual der Wahl hat ...

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/

LG C.


----------



## Tigerelke (27. August 2008)

Hallo Ladies!

Ich war nicht faul, und habe eine schöne Feierabendrunde für uns ausgekundschaftet! Sie führt uns auf gemütlichen Forstwegen und kuscheligen Trails vorbei an mehreren romantischen Seen durch die lieblichen Wälder und Auen südlich von Frankfurt. 

Wir treffen uns am Donnerstag, 28.08.2008 um 17:30 Uhr. Die Tour hat ca 25 km und keine Steigungen. Vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder zurück sein.

Startpunkt ist in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, ihr könnt entweder mit der S-Bahn bis Dreieich-Sprendlingen oder mit dem Auto anreisen. Treffpunkt ist bei Rostädter Str 14 - gegenüber vom Fitnesstudio sind ein paar Parkplätze bei den Wertstoffcontainern, direkt hinter dem kleinen Bahnübergang rechts. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&saddr=&daddr=Rost%C3%A4dter+Stra%C3%9Fe+14,+63303+Dreieich&hl=de&geocode=&mra=mi&sll=50.014744,8.692224&sspn=0.009059,0.017574&ie=UTF8&ll=50.016978,8.693018&spn=0.018117,0.035148&z=15

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir morgen nachmittag bei herrlichem Sonnenschein gemeinsam aufbrechen könnten!

LG
Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. August 2008)

Sehr gut!
Da freu ich mich drauf und bin gerne dabei


----------



## saxoshuttle (27. August 2008)

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder eine Tour mit der "Frauenrunde" fahren, noch dazu wenn der Start quasi vor der Haustür ist - aber leider bin ich grad im Urlaubsvorbereitungsstress  für gute zwei Wochen Dolomiten 
Vielleicht klappt´s ja dann ab Oktober mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Wünsche euch auf alle Fälle viel Spass und werde an euch denken, wenn ich an meinem Schreibtisch sitze.

Viele Grüße,
saxoshuttle


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. August 2008)

Hi saxoshuttle ... schade, dass Du heute nicht mitkommen kannst ... wäre schön, wenn es ab Oktober mal wieder klappt 

Auf jeden Fall: schönen Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. September 2008)

Morgen (Samstag) fahre ich evtl. nach Hungen ... es ist mit Regen noch nicht so klar.

Sonntag soll das Wetter sehr gut werden!
Hat irgend eine auf irgend etwas Lust?
Nachricht bitte hier oder per PN/Telefon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. September 2008)

@ all

So wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. 14 Tage nur Sonnenschein, biken, wandern und sonnen. Klasse. Ich will wieder weg.
Die Eurobike war echt der Hammer. 12 Hallen und das Außengelände. Es gab wirklich viel zu sehen. Wir haben uns dort 8 Stunden die Zeit vertrieben.

Ist was geplant für die nächste Zeit??

LG Angsthase


----------



## Tigerelke (11. September 2008)

Hallo Angsthase!

Willkommen zuhause - ich fahre morgen für eine Woche weg. Diesmal ganz ohne bike nach Korsika. Ich melde mich hier, wenn ich wieder da bin und freue mich schon mal auf herbstliche Touren mit euch!

Bis dann - lg

Elke


----------



## Miss H (12. September 2008)

Hi, kennt mich jemand noch? 

Ich hätte Lust and Zeit, am Sonntag was Stressfreies zu machen?
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. September 2008)

@ Miss H

natürlich kennt man dich noch.
Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht da mein kleiner Bruder Geburtstag hat.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder an einem anderen Termin.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. September 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, am Sonntag was Stressfreies zu machen?
> Wer kommt mit?


Ich 
Edit: Ne, ich war zu schnell, doch nicht... 




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> So wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. 14 Tage nur Sonnenschein, biken, wandern und sonnen. Klasse.


Hast Du ein Glück gehabt   Glückwunsch 



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Ist was geplant für die nächste Zeit??


Schade, dass Du Sonntag nicht kannst. 
Nächstes Treffen:
Donnerstag, 18.9. gegen 10.30 Uhr am Waldparkplatz Isseltal (Lochmühlenstraße in Münster bei Butzbach) zur Hausbergbesichtigung  , hier zu finden:  klick




Tigerelke schrieb:


> ich fahre morgen für eine Woche weg. Diesmal ganz ohne bike nach Korsika. Ich melde mich hier, wenn ich wieder da bin und freue mich schon mal auf herbstliche Touren mit euch!


Gerne dann mal wieder die Feierabendrunde vom 28.8.  

*Nächsten Sonntag, 21.9.  gibt es übrigens von Mrs. Rocky M. auch eine ganz interessante Tour:* [thread=357190]Mädels aufgepaßt![/thread]


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. September 2008)

Treffen am Donnerstag,

hallo Sylva, komme am Donnerstag mit. Freue mich schon  LG Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (22. September 2008)

Hallo, auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir! 

Nach einem a*****mäßig echt besch******* August und halben September hatten René und ich mal wieder ein ganzes WE *gemeinsam* frei. 

Eigentlich wollten wir schon Freitag abends losfahren nach Winterberg in den Bikepark (Übernachtung in der JH), aber statt A*****ende 17 Uhr wurde es mal wieder ungeplant 21.30 Uhr bis ich endlich zu Hause war. Die letzten Anrufe für die Auftragsbetreuung hatte ich dann von daheim um 23 Uhr erledigt - endlich WE!

DAS war dann allerdings MEGA-GEIL!!!   

René und ich haben die ersten RICHTIGEN Drops (von Shores) gemacht! 

Die "Gefährlichkeit" (so sahen die Dinger zumindest für uns Drop-Laien aus) haben uns ein paar andere Biker (von der netten, ganz normalen Sorte - keine Super-Cracks) versucht auszureden ...
(*DANKE, Jungs!!!*)

Bis sie es geschafft hatten und ich einfach mal losgefahren bin  - und siehe da, es war wirklich ganz easy, gar kein "Zirkus-Kunststück", gar nicht sensationell. Lediglich der Kopf setzt die Grenzen, weder das eigene Fahrkönnen (man muß echt nichts besonderes dafür können!) noch das Bike (dafür muß es kein DH-Bike sein).

Eines ist aber die ersten 2 - 3 Male etwas "shocking": man fährt auf die Shore, das Ende der Holzplanken kommt näher und dann:

NICHTS .... 

FALLEN ... 
(kommt einem soooo lang vor)

AUFSETZEN (sanft!) ...

und GUT! (Das war's schon   )

Wahnsinnig geil  und doch nichts dabei! 

Aber Vorsicht: ES MACHT SÜCHTIG!!! Kann's kaum abwarten, wieder zu dropen!!!  (Kann René - als EX-Dropverweigerer - nur bestätigen!  )

So sieht's von "außen" aus:






Wer's sich mal aus Fahrer-Perspektive ansehen will (Video, gefilmt von René, der hinter mir die Shore nebendran gefahren ist):

21.09.2008 Winterberg Hüpfer mit Petra Vimeo Datei

Der Adrenalinsucht  zum Trotz: habe fest vor, demnächst mal wieder eine schöne Mädels-Tour, ganz gemütlich, richtig zum Genießen von Landschaft und netter Gesellschaft, mitzufahren. Hoffnung besteht: in unserer Branche wird's langsam ruhiger, die ******belastung läßt nach. Werde mich so bald es geht "einklinken".

Liebe Grüße an alle,

MissQuax/Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. September 2008)

@ MissQuax

also davon das nur !!! der Kopf mitmachen muß bin ich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt.
Das Video ist schon klasse.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2008)

Ist aber so 

Siehe Ratte  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WCpMI9D_oY8  OK diese Drops sind etwas höher aber sie macht das ja jetzt auch schon seit Dezember


----------



## MissQuax (24. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist aber so
> 
> Siehe Ratte http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WCpMI9D_oY8 OK diese Drops sind etwas höher aber sie macht das ja jetzt auch schon seit Dezember


 
Dann kann ich mir ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit lassen meinen Kopf so zu "programmieren" daß er sich nicht mehr beim Anblick eines 4-m-Drops wie wild schüttelt! 

(Mit der "Plumpsratte" als Vorbild möcht' ich nämlich gerne irgendwann "Plumpsfrosch" werden!  )


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. September 2008)

Na dann muß ich meinen Kopf noch ganz schön umprogrammieren damit es für einen kleinen Hüpfer von einer Stufe reicht.

LG Antje


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. September 2008)

Mit Tigerelke habe ich mich für

*Samstag, 27.9. um 14 Uhr*

zu einer *Runde um den Judenkopf* (Gebiet  Hofheim/Eppstein) 
verabredet.

Treffpunkt wäre
- Parkplatz am S-Bahnhof Eppstein oder 
- Parkplatz am S-Bahnhof Lorsbach (falls z.B. Miss H mitfahren möchte ohne das Auto zu bewegen ??   )

Falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte: bitte mit bevorzugtem Start-Parkplatz melden 


Ach ja ... hat eine von euch vor, die CTF in Neu-Anspach am kommenden Sonntag zu fahren?


----------



## triafun (28. September 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Mit Tigerelke habe ich mich für
> 
> *Samstag, 27.9. um 14 Uhr*
> 
> ...


Oh schade...das wäre ja was für mich gewesen. Habs leider erst jetzt gelesen. Da seid ihr dann auf einem Teil meiner Laufstrecken herumgefahren.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. September 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Oh schade...das wäre ja was für mich gewesen. Habs leider erst jetzt gelesen


Ja, das war echt schade ... Du hast was verpasst.
Das Wetter war traumhaft, die Trails in Bestzustand und bei einer Bachdurchquerung haben wir einen Flusskrebs darin entdeckt 



triafun schrieb:


> Da seid ihr dann auf einem Teil meiner Laufstrecken herumgefahren


Falls Du die Trails schon gefunden hast - ja 

Es empfiehlt sich, *vor* dem Wochenende hier reinzuschauen. Oft wird ein Treffpunkt ausgemacht. Allerdings meist in wechselnden Bike-Gebieten. Aber Hofheim/Eppstein wird auch wieder dabei sein.

Alternative: Schlag Du hier im Thread einfach einen Treffpunkt vor. Oder schreibe, wann Du Zeit zum Biken hast und frage nach, ob zu dieser Zeit etwas irgendwo geplant ist/wird ... meist findet sich jemand...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. September 2008)

@ all

Da ich in dieser Woche leider keine Zeit zum Biken habe wolt ich schon mal für den

Montag 6.10. nachfragen ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat zu Biken.

Treffpunk und Uhrzeit kann man ja noch ausmachen.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (29. September 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Alternative: Schlag Du hier im Thread einfach einen Treffpunkt vor. Oder schreibe, wann Du Zeit zum Biken hast und frage nach, ob zu dieser Zeit etwas irgendwo geplant ist/wird ... meist findet sich jemand...





			
				Angsthase 62 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Da ich in dieser Woche leider keine Zeit zum Biken habe wolt ich schon mal für den
> Montag 6.10. nachfragen ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat zu Biken.
> ...



Ich hab ab Freitag Urlaub. Bei einigermaßenem Wetter fahr ich übers Wochenende mit dem MTB weg...aber ab nächster Woche wäre ich gerne mal dabei - sofern ihr im Bereich Hofheim, Niedernhausen, Wiesbaden tourt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. September 2008)

@ triafun,

machbar ist alles. Kenne mich dort nur nicht so gut aus aber vielleicht ist Taunusschnecke dabei ? die kennt ja fast alle Waldwege im Taunus

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. September 2008)

Ok, ich habe den Ruf gehört 
Wann und wo genau darf's denn sein - oder meint Ihr beide genau Montag, den 6.10.?

Bei den Wettervorhersagen für die nächste Zeit kann man ja schon langsam Schwimmflügel, Gebissreiniger etc. raussuchen  

Ich könnte jedenfalls. Die Woche ab Montag, 6.10 ist noch recht offen bei mir.
Die Judenkopfrunde wäre auch kein Problem. 
Die senkrechte "Bachabfahrt" können wir ja auslassen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. September 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke,

na klappt doch. Prima  das du Zeit hast. Genaueres können wir ja noch ausmachen. Bin Freitag und Samstag erst mal in Thüringen.

Bis bald Antje


----------



## triafun (1. Oktober 2008)

Also, am Montag 6.10. könnte ich nur tagsüber - spät nachmittags/abends hab ich was vor.
Dienstag kann ich eher gar nicht. Mittwoch und Donnerstag ist es noch egal. Da kommendes Wochenende wohl ins Wasser fällt, habe ich meinen MTB Kurzurlaub mal auf nächstes Wochenende verschoben. Wenn jemand kurzfristig und spontan Lust hätte mitzukommen...gerne. Entweder Rhön oder Pfalz.




P.S.: Senkrechte Bachabfahrt hört sich aber spannend an


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Triafun u Taunusschnecke

Mein Vorschlag: wir halten Montag den 6.10. fest. Uhrzeit so ab 10.30 od 11.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt Lorsbach am P u. R Parkplatz an der S- Bahn

Wer noch Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne mitkommen.

OK so??

LG Antje


----------



## triafun (1. Oktober 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Triafun u Taunusschnecke
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: wir halten Montag den 6.10. fest. Uhrzeit so ab 10.30 od 11.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt Lorsbach am P u. R Parkplatz an der S- Bahn
> ...



11:00 würde passen...will im Urlaub ja ausschlafen und käme mit dem Radel hingefahren...von Wildsachsen aus.


----------



## Tigerelke (2. Oktober 2008)

@all:

Viel Spaß! Ich muss leider arbeiten und kann am Montag nicht mit euch fahren. Für das dann folgende Wochenende hoffe ich auf schöneres Wetter - bis dahin schreiben wir wohl nochmal... 

LG

Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. Oktober 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> 11:00 würde passen...



OK, 11 Uhr passt auch mir 
Hier nochmal zur Sicherheit der Treffpunkt (Parkplatz am S-Bahnhof in Lorsbach) bei maps.google:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...50.114421,8.424765&spn=0.017998,0.035491&z=15



Tigerelke schrieb:


> Ich muss leider arbeiten und kann am Montag nicht mit euch fahren.


Ja, das ist für die Meisten leider schwierig werktags...
Aber demnächst wieder am Wochenende


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. Oktober 2008)

@ all

freue mich dann auf Montag um 11 Uhr. So jetzt erst arbeiten und dann packen. Wünsche euch ein schönes WE

Gruß Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triafun (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo...alles bestens...bis auf die Wettervorhersage


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. Oktober 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Bin Freitag und Samstag erst mal in Thüringen.


Viel Spaß dort 
Ich bleib hier + hab' Besuch 



triafun schrieb:


> Jo...alles bestens...bis auf die Wettervorhersage


Ich sag ja: Schwimmflügel anlegen (dann ist auch die Bachdurchfahrt kein Problem) und Gebissreiniger nach Ende der Schlammschlacht 

Na, dann fang ich mal mit der Suche nach der Herbst/Winterausrüstung an


----------



## triafun (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich oute mich mal als Weichei. Bei Regen in Kombination mit den derzeitigen Temperaturen fahre ich am Montag nicht mit ...da geh ich lieber Laufen.
Melde mich diesbzgl. aber noch rechtzeitig.


----------



## triafun (5. Oktober 2008)

Wettervorhersage für morgen früh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen????? Ich würde mich morgen früh entscheiden und hier gegen 9:30 posten - ist das o.k.? Ansonsten müssten wir zwecks Absprache mal die Handy Nummern austauschen.


Wo soll die Tour denn genau langgehen? Ich komme ja aus Wildsachsen angefahren und brauch wohl so ca. 50 Minuten zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Oktober 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen?????


JA 
Allerdings nicht die geplanten kleinen Wege am Judenkopf. Bei diesem Regen würden wir sie nur kaputtfahren und das muss ja nicht sein.

*Neuer Treffpunkt ist heute um 11.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark.* 
Ab da werden dann nicht so "gefährdete" Wege gefahren. Angsthase + ich telefonieren um 10.30 Uhr heute noch einmal und fahren, wenn der Regen nicht stärker wird.

Am besten, Du rufst Angsthase kurz nach 10.30 Uhr an, dann steht endgültig fest, ob wir fahren. Wenn Du zum Parkplatz Hohemark kommen möchtest, schau hier im Thread mal nach, es wurden mehrfach Skizzen und Wegbeschreibungen gepostet. Adresse für google maps oder Navi: Alfred-Lechler-Straße, 61440 Oberursel


----------



## triafun (6. Oktober 2008)

So, wie schon heute Nacht an Angsthase gemailt...hatte eine Horrornacht und würde mich selbst bei schönstem Wetter für heute abmelden.
Der Tag wird auf dem Sofa verbracht. Zudem regnets bei mir ganz dolle. Viel Spaß bei Eurer Schlammschlavcht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Oktober 2008)

@ triafun

wünsche dir gute Besserung. 
Freue mich schon auf unsere Schlammschlacht.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## maverick65 (12. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich habe ich hier als kerl nix zu suchen und das meinem frauchen auch versprochen. 


eine ausnahme genehmige ich mir. 


miss quax wird wohl eine weile ausfallen. ich füge mal text von einem anderen fred ein: 

Autsch´n:

Miss Quax liegt erstmal in Brilon im Krankenhaus.
Zahn abgebrochen, Unterlippe (innen) aufgeplatzt, Kinn mit mehreren Stichen genäht, Rippenfraktur und Verdacht auf innere Verletzungen. + der übliche Kleinkram. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. 

Wenn sie nicht so einen guten FF-Helm gehabt hätte, sehe die Sache wohl schlimmer aus. 
Ihr Helm ist jetzt nur noch Schrott (Kinnbügel ist durchgebrochen): 













So eine Worldcup-DH-Strecke, wie Willingen sollte man sich wohl doch noch nicht antun, wenn man erst 9 Monate frei reitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (War aber ihre eigene Idee)
Sie ist gleich auf dem Starthügel klassisch über den Lenker, obwohl sie an dem Tag das Selbe schon fehlerfrei gefahren ist.


----------



## missghost28 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Maverick65,

richte doch bitte deiner besseren Hälfte gute Besserung auch von mir aus. Carsten hat ja schon gute Wünsche bestellt.

 Da hat sie ja wirklich noch Glück im Unglück gehabt. Halte uns doch auf dem Laufenden und gib doch mal Bescheid, wann sie wieder zu Hause ist.

Liebe Grüße Sabine


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Oktober 2008)

@ Miss Quax

auch von mir gute Besserung, hoffendlich kannst du bald per Krankentransport wieder in heimsche Gefilde kommen.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Oktober 2008)

*@ Miss Quax:*
Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung  Hoffentlich sind es außer Rippenfraktur doch keine inneren Verletzungen + heilt alles wieder schnell und ohne Folgen! Ich drück die Daumen...  

*@ Alle, die tagsüber Zeit haben/sich nehmen können*

Am Dienstag, 14.10.

machen Angsthase 62 und ich eine Tour (bei hoffentlich schönem Herbstwetter) auf weniger bekannten, landschaftlich sehr schönen Taunuswegen. 
Start wird in  65817 Eppstein, Ortsteil Ehlhalten sein.
Startzeit ist noch nicht festgelegt.

*@ Tigerelke*
Wäre sehr schön, wenn Du Dienstag mitfahren könntest . Mit der Startzeit sind wir relativ flexibel und können uns auch nach Dir richten. Es ist übrigens eine ganz andere Strecke geplant als die vom letzten Septembersonntag .


----------



## Tigerelke (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich kann diese Woche nicht "blau machen" - ihr müsst also ohne mich los - leider!

Ich denke an  euch, während ich hier am PC sitze...

LG
Elke


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Oktober 2008)

Bald geht's wieder los...   

Winterhexen im Winterpokal ??

Es stürzen sich schon alle heftig in die Teambildung.
Per PN hat mich gestern saxoshuttle um Reservierung eines Platzes gebeten, den ich ihr auch zugesagt habe. *Ich würde wieder das Team anmelden, wenn entsprechendes Interesse besteht. *

*Also, äußert Euch bitte ... wer möchte noch mitmachen? Drei Plätze wären noch zu vergeben* 



Tigerelke schrieb:


> ihr müsst also ohne mich los - leider! Ich denke an  euch, während ich hier am PC sitze...


Das ist sehr schade 
Ich habe schon eine schöne Strecke geplant. Wir werden aber an Dich armes, vor dem PC sitzen müssendes Wesen denken


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

2. ausnahme, die ich mir ungefragt genehmige: 

@angsthase, taunusschnecke und missghost: danke für die genesungswünsche, sind angekommen und sie hat sich riesig drüber gefreut.

*edit*Beleidigung*

meine meinung. 

petra liegt mit schwersten verletzungen im krankenhaus, kieferbruch kommt dazu (ok, kontest du nicht wissen) und noch nicht mal EIN wort an miss quax. tolle freundin/bikekollegin. dir würde ich mein flickzeug verweigern
(dieser text wurde von miss qaux weder gebilligt, abgenommen oder ist vor dem erscheinen von ihr gelesen worden.)


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Oktober 2008)

@ MissQuax

alles Gute für die OP morgen. Dich hats ja echt schlimm erwischt. Rene wird dir sicher die Genesungswünsche ausrichten.

 LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Team 

*Winterhexen*

ist gegründet.​
Und es ging ratzfatz mit den Anmeldungen.
In der Reihenfolge der Meldungen haben zugesagt:

saxoshuttle
Angsthase 62
Miss Quax (aus dem Krankenhaus) 

Bitte macht die Anmeldung noch im entsprechenden Thread perfekt:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/index/page:7
Im Moment ist das Team auf Seite 7 zu finden. Einfach rechts auf den Button "Mitglied werden" (oder so ä.) drücken

Damit sind wir jetzt schon 4 und es ist *noch 1 Platz* im Team frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triafun (13. Oktober 2008)

Also, ersteinmal unbekannterweise beste Genesungswünsche an Miss Quax.
Hört sich ganz schön heftig an. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich nicht doch beim RRfahren bleiben soll .

*@ Team Winterhexen:* 
Wenn sich sonst niemand aus eurem Bekanntenkreis meldet, dann würde ich gerne den letzten Platz übernehmen. Allerdings wird es nicht wirklich oft zu gemeinsamen MTB Touren kommen . Es ist aber nicht sooo wichtig, ich bin ja schon im RR-Forum in einem Team. Ich möchte also niemandem den Platz wegnehmen.
Ich habe mal vorsichtshalber einen Antrag gestellt, bin aber nicht böse, wenn ich rausgekickt werde


----------



## saxoshuttle (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

hat von euch jemand Lust am 24. Oktober um 19 Uhr oder 22 Uhr mit zur E.O.F.T. (für die, die es noch nicht kennen: European Outdoor Film Tour) ins Cinestar Metropolis in der Eschenheimer Anlage in FFM zu kommen? Da gibt es tolle Kurzfilme zu so ziemlich allen Outdoor-Sportarten und natürlich auch übers Mountainbiken 

Nähere Infos findet ihr hier: http://www.eoft.eu/

Das wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit, um sich mal (wieder) ohne Bike zum Schwatzen zu treffen?!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Oktober 2008)

Für alle, die beim letzten Mal leer ausgingen:
Es gibt *morgen, Donnerstag, 16.10. *
wieder die guten Sport-Unterhemden beim *ALDI* -  1/2-Arm oder ärmellos (s. Foto weiter unten) 

Die Farben für Frauen ... na ja 
Aber die kleinen Herrenhemden passen auch.



saxoshuttle schrieb:


> hat von euch jemand Lust am 24. Oktober um 19 Uhr oder 22 Uhr mit zur E.O.F.T. (für die, die es noch nicht kennen: European Outdoor Film Tour) ins Cinestar Metropolis in der Eschenheimer Anlage in FFM zu kommen?


Gute Idee, aber ich kann leider nicht.

Ein Treffen steht aber echt mal wieder an. Ich habe darüber mit Angsthase 62 schon gesprochen. Vielleicht finden wir ja einen Termin, zu dem auch MissQuax nach ihrem Krankenhausaufenthalt kommen kann...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eben mit MissQuax im Krankenhaus telefoniert. DIE Schmerzen wünscht man dem ärgsten Feind nicht... 

Sie bedankt sich für die ganzen guten Wünsche und richtet allen hier einen lieben Gruß aus. 
Beim nächsten *Kneipen-Treffen *wäre sie sehr gerne dabei. Da sie wohl noch eine ganze Weile gehandicapt ist bzw. im Krankenhaus bleiben muss, habe ich mir ihr als möglichen Termin *Freitag/Samstag 21./22.11. oder 28./29.11.* besprochen (ich denke, Samstag der 29.11. wäre der beste Termin). Bitte schaut doch schon mal, ob Ihr da etwas freihalten könnt und gebt entsprechend Laut.

Das Wochenende soll übrigens wieder ganz gut werden.
Möchte am Samstag jemand fahren?
Sonntag fahre ich wahrscheinlich die Abschluss-RTF in Niederdorfelden (mit dem Rennrad).


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Oktober 2008)

@ all

Samstag geht nicht. Da möchte mich mein Sponsor sehen.
Was mit Sonntag ist weiß ich noch nicht. Bekomme so ab 15 Uhr Besuch von den Eltern.

Wie sieht es nächste Woche z.B. am Dienstag ab 13 UHr aus? 
Nächste Option wäre am Donerstag ( Da hätt ich dann den ganzen Tag Sponsorfrei )

 Den Termin fürs nächste Treffen ( Sa ) halt ich schon mal fest.

Wünsche euch allen  noch ein schönes Wochenende und MissQuax weiterhin gute Besserung

Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, am Samstag 25.10. habe ich ab ca. Mittag Zeit zum Biken. Noch jemand?
Ggf. kurzfristig telefonisch. Ich bin heute Abend und morgen früh schlecht zu erreichen, werde aber hier nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Oktober 2008)

Seit langem haben wir kein abendliches Treffen mehr gemacht. 

*Jetzt wollen wir uns Ende November wieder treffen und müssen einen Termin finden.*
Der Ort ist noch nicht festgelegt, ich tendiere aber wieder zu Kriftel - das Essen war  und der Ort von allen gut zu finden 

Tigerelke hat mir zur Terminfindung eine interessante Seite genannt - an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Dank für den Tipp - auf der ich eine *Umfrage eingerichtet* habe.

Den genauen Link dazu schicke ich per email-Verteiler an alle. Bitte stimmt dort _*so bald wie möglich*_ für einen oder mehrere Termin/e ab und schreibt Eurer bevorzugtes Datum (oder wann es schlecht geht) in das Kommentarfeld. 
Kommentare können dort auch später noch und einzeln abgegeben werden!


Übrigens:
Wer für die besonders kalten Tage noch günstige, atmungsaktive Sport-Unterwäsche - Hemden mit Langarm +/oder lange Unterziehhosen - braucht: *ALDi* hat am *Montag, 3.11.* ein (von mir letztes Jahr als gut getestetes) Angebot.


----------



## crazymtb (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi Mädels 

Verweile seit einiger Zeit im schönen Allgäu.
Hatten heute Früh richtig schönen Schnee und fürs WE ist noch Sonne angesagt *freu* Dann gehts in die Berge.

Wünsche euch eine gute Zeit, bis Dez.
lieben Gruß aus dem Allgäu
Crazymtb


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2008)

hallo frauenrunde,

habt ihr einen festen treffpunkt? ich würde auch gerne gelegentlich mit meinesgleichen biken..  

viele grüsse aus ffm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Oktober 2008)

@ speciallady
Herzlich willkommen hier 
Einen festen Treffpunkt oder feste Zeiten haben wir nicht.
Meist findet am Wochenende ein Ausritt statt und Angsthase 62 und ich fahren oft auch mal wochentags tagsüber, je nach Dienstplan.

Die Treffpunkte sind auch verschieden:  z.B. Hohemark, Saalburg, Wehrheim (Wintersteingebiet), Königstein oder Rodgau. Ganz nach Lust, Wetter etc. So werden die Strecken nicht langweilig und bei jedem Wetter ist etwas möglich. 

Jetzt im Winterhalbjahr sind nachmittägliche Fahrten wochentags ja nur im Dunklen möglich und da findet so gut wie nichts statt. Ich bin wohl die Einzige, die das macht. Oft fahre ich dann spontan Richtung Hohemark, Nidda oder Rodgau und schreibe dazu auch keine Nachricht ins Forum. Aber vielleicht rüstet die ein oder andere ja noch lichtmäßig etwas auf...

Melde Dich doch einfach hier, wenn du Zeit hast zu biken und frage, ob jemand mitfährt oder schau hier nach Ankündigungen. Für nächste Woche haben Angsthase + ich am Montag, 3.11. eine Tour tagsüber ab Saalburg geplant. 


@ crazymtb
Hi, schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören ... alles im grünen Bereich?
Hört sich jedenfalls ganz positiv an 
Liebe Grüße zurück ins Allgäu


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ oder Rodgau. :



ich werde nie verstehen, warum man sich im Rodgau zum Biken trifft  ausser man wohnt dort


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich werde nie verstehen, warum man sich im Rodgau zum Biken trifft  ausser man wohnt dort


 
*Ich denke, Du wirst HIER vielleicht so manches nicht verstehen weil's eben ein Frauen-Fred ist!?!*


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

wie Ihr seht, bin ich wieder da! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





René hat mich am Dienstag bei meinen Eltern, bei denen ich mich noch ein paar Tage zur "nachklinischen Pflege" eingenistet hatte , abgeholt und nach Hause gebracht. Ich bin so froh wieder in unserer eígenen Bude zu sein.

Obwohl es mir schon besser geht, ist das Schlafen eine Qual (nur auf dem Rücken liegend möglich) und morgens nach dem Aufstehen fühle ich mich wie von einer Dampfwalze überrollt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Brustkorb und Wirbelsäule nehmen dieses einseitige Liegen total übel). Wenn ich dann eine Weile auf bin, geht's aber wieder.

Die rippenbruchbedingten Schmerzen lassen sich momentan aushalten (im Gegensatz zu dem Zustand von vor 2 Wochen), das hammermäßige Schmerzmittel werde ich also nach und nach reduzieren (schade, das Zeug macht für ca. 30 Minuten richtig schön high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und die Kieferfixierung war auch die längste Zeit drin. Bin froh wenn ich diese Maulsperre los bin, aber selbst dann darf ich noch 6 Wochen lang nur weiche Kost (wie Kartoffeln, Nudeln, gekochtes Gemüse, Weißbrot etc., evtl. Hackfleisch ) zu essen. Dabei träume ich seit Tagen von einem richtig schönen Döner!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Aber insgesamt gehts langsam aber sicher bergauf, damits auch hoffentlich bald wieder schnell (aber ebenfalls sicher) bergab gehen kann!*











*Ich danke allen hier im Fred für Eure lieben Genesungswünsche und Euer Mitgefühl! Habe mich echt sehr gefreut, wenn René mir am Telefon die Postings etc. vorgelesen hat.*

Also nochmals 1000 Dank! Ich hoffe, ich sehe Euch bald wieder - das nächste Treffen ist ja schon in Planung und ansonsten irgendwann (das dauert aber garantiert noch eine ganze Weile) wieder auf 2 Rädern! 

Ganz liebe Grüße, 
MissQuax


----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Petra,

auch von meiner Seite schön zu sehen/lesen, dass es wieder aufwärts geht.  Und so wie ich Dich kennen gelernt habe, wirds wohl auch schnell wieder abwärts gehen. 

Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Miss Quax

Hallo schön das du wieder in heimischen Regionen bist. Ja mit den Schmerzmitteln das ist schon echt toll. Kenne das auch es macht wirklich richtig high   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das mit deiner "Maulsperre" ist ja bald vorbei und dann denke an unser Treffen und freu dich schon mal aufs Essen. Bis dahin laß dich noch etwas von Rene verwöhnen damit es dir bald noch vielllllll besser geht.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. November 2008)

@ *MissQuax*
Sehr gute Nachrichten 
Weiter so!  


@ *alle Weicheier  und diejenigen, die meinen keine zu sein *  
Es gibt jetzt wieder die bewährten *beheizbaren Einlegesohlen* bei Tchibo für 34,90 (billiger als letztes Jahr)
Wer noch keine hat ... letztes Jahr waren sie sehr schnell ausverkauft. Für Touren im Winter bei Kälte eine sehr unkomplizierte Sache, warme Füsse sind dabei für mind. 2 Stunden garantiert.

Hier ganz unten:
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...tegoryName=preview_2&Template=tch_de_vorschau


----------



## MissQuax (2. November 2008)

@ Ratte, Angsthase 62 + Taunusschnecke:

Vielen Dank für Eure Postings, nette Worte unterstützen in jedem Fall den Genesungsprozeß! 

Am nächsten Mittwoch habe ich Termin bei einem Chirurgen in Hofheim zur Kontrolle des Heilungsverlaufes (werde wohl wieder geröngt ).

Wenn der grünes Licht gibt, werde ich mal ganz langsam (auch im Hinblick auf den WP) wieder mit sportlichen Aktivitäten beginnen. Natürlich muß ich erstmal "kleine Brötchen" backen sprich z. B. locker walken und dann sehen wie Rippen und Kreislauf (habe die letzten 3 Wochen ja sehr viel gelegen) reagieren. Wenn's funktioniert will ich dann schnellstmöglich zu den Stöcken greifen (Nordic Walking bringt doch muskel- und konditionsmäßig noch etwas mehr als Walking ohne).

Und in spätestens 3 Wochen möchte ich mal versuchen aufs Bike  zu klettern und eine kleine (Flachland-)Runde zu drehen. Aber nur wenn Muskelaktivitäten (man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Bewegungen sich direkt auf den Brustkorb auswirken!) ohne größere Schmerzen möglich sind.

Am Dienstag habe ich auch noch Audienz beim Kieferchirurg, wenn der zufrieden ist mit der Heilung meines Unterkieferbruches hoffe ich die "Maulsperre" Ende nächster Woche (Freitag) los zu werden.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und allen die biken können schöne sturzfreie Touren (die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter ja ganz manierlich sein) !

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## triafun (2. November 2008)

Hallo Mädels ,

morgen gehts los mit dem WP. Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Wintertraining und eine gesunde/unfallfreie Saison.
An dieser Stelle auch alles Gute (unbekannterweise) an MissQuax.
Vielleicht lern ich euch ja beim abendlichen Treffen ohne Helm mal kennen.

LG

P.S.: Nimmt zufällig jemand von euch nächsten Samstag am Rüsselcross-Duathlon teil???


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. November 2008)

@ all

freue mich schon auf unser Treffen. 

@triafun

nein ich mach erst beim Nikolausduathlon in Ffm. mit. Einer reicht mir. Habe dieses Jahr kaum einen Wettkampf mitgemacht und fange erst mal wieder klein an.

LG ANgsthase 62


----------



## saxoshuttle (2. November 2008)

Würde eigentlich auch gern beim Rüsselcross starten, habe aber am Samstagabend ein wichtiges Punktspiel


----------



## triafun (3. November 2008)

saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich auch gern beim Rüsselcross starten,* habe aber am Samstagabend ein wichtiges Punktspiel*


Welche Sportart??


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. November 2008)

Die erste Winterpokal-Ausfahrt heute hat Spaß gemacht - auch wenn die Sonne uns versetzt hat und viel zu spät erschienen ist...
Wir (Hase + Schnecke  ) sind real 2 Stunden durch den herbstlichen Taunus gegondelt und haben die Nettozeit vom Tacho eingetragen. 

Nach den Erfahrungen des letzten Winterpokals haben wir uns nur noch darüber amüsiert wie schon am ersten Tag die Wogen im Forum hochschlagen:
Diverse etwas eigenartig wirkende Zeiteintragungen  ... "Betrüger" - Aufschreie   ... lesenswert dazu z.B. der Thread 
[thread=365410]Absurditäten im Winterpokal[/thread]  für diejenigen, die morgens beim Frühstück den Tag mit _Lachen_ beginnen wollen. _Lachen_, denn man sollte sich nicht über merkwürdige oder absurde Einträge _ärgern_ und den Winterpokal wirklich nicht zu ernst nehmen. Höchstens im Vergleich mit sich selbst im letzen Jahr oder dem eigenen inneren Schweinehund - nicht aber mit (mehr oder weniger unbekannten) Anderen...

*Hinweis:*
Unser geplantes *Treffen *wird am *Freitag, 28.11.* stattfinden ... es gibt bereits 8 Zusagen für diesen Termin
Nähere Einzelheiten gibt es rechtzeitig vorher. Angsthase 62 wird sich um die Location kümmern  .


----------



## triafun (3. November 2008)

Im RR-Forum sind auch solche Spezialisten unterwegs. Was solls. Ich freu mich auf den Vergleich mit euch...der Rest ist mir wurscht. Die diversen Aufschreifreds sind aber wirklich unterhaltsam .

Um wieviel Uhr soll es denn ungefähr am Freitag losgehen? Ich kletter Freitags abends immer in Kelkheim und käme unter U. dann etwas später dazu.


----------



## saxoshuttle (3. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Welche Sportart??



Badminton - daher ist auch ein Ausdauer-WK wenige Stunden vorm Spiel hinsichtlich Schnelligkeit ziemlich kontraproduktiv 

Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad kletterst du im Vor-/Nachstieg? Ich gehe leider viel zu selten klettern, da mir meist der passende Partner und/oder die Zeit fehlt


----------



## triafun (3. November 2008)

saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Badminton - daher ist auch ein Ausdauer-WK wenige Stunden vorm Spiel hinsichtlich Schnelligkeit ziemlich kontraproduktiv
> 
> Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad kletterst du im Vor-/Nachstieg? Ich gehe leider viel zu selten klettern, da mir meist der passende Partner und/oder die Zeit fehlt


Duathlon vor Badminton ist nicht wirklich gut .

Ich hab auch erst vor kurzem wieder mit dem Klettern begonnen - hatte ebenfalls das Problem passende Partner zu finden, die zur selben Zeit können.
Im Toprope ist zwischen 5 und 7- (in der Halle) alles möglich. Vorstieg in der Halle momentan 5. Grad, wenn ich die Route kenne, geht auch mal ne 6. Na ja, nicht dolle, aber es macht Spaß .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr soll es denn ungefähr am Freitag losgehen?


Um 19 Uhr mit Abendessen


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

wollte nur mal kurz berichten: war gestern ja beim Kieferchirurg in Hofheim und hatte gehofft, den "Genuschel-Erzeuger" (+ "Essbremse") Ende dieser Woche endlich aus der Schnute entfernt zu bekommen - Fehlanzeige! 

Der Chirurg rät, die Kieferfixierung bis mindestens Ende nächster Woche noch so zu belassen. Also gibt's weiterhin nur Strohhalmnahrung sprich Brei und Püriertes - ich bekomme den Labberkram aber schon jetzt (gesterns waren's volle 3 Wochen!) kaum noch runter ... :kotz:

Und ich hatte mich schon sooooo auf einen Döner gefreut  Langsam entwickle ich "Wahnvorstellungen": von Döner ... und Hamburger Royal TS ... und Schnitzel mit krosser Panade ... und und und 

Naja, einen kleinen positiven Aspekt hat die ganze Sache: ich werde nach den fast 5 Wochen Maulsperre mit ganz neuem "Kampfgewicht"  wieder aufs Bike steigen (sobald die Rippen es zulassen) - habe bis jetzt - und 1,5 Wochen unfreiwillige Diät habe ich noch vor mir - schon 4,5 kg abgenommen.  

Ich hoffe, Euch geht's gut und Ihr seid fleißig beim WP!

Liebe Grüße an alle, bis bald (der 28.11. rückt unaufhaltsam näher )

MissQuax/Petra


----------



## triafun (4. November 2008)

Hey...ihr seid ja mächtig fleissig .


19:00 ist ganz schön früh für mich. Mal schauen, was mein Kletterpartner sagt - der kann eigentlich erst ab 18:00. Dann käme ich ca. 20:30 auf ein Getränk nach. So lange werdet ihr ja wohl beisammensitzen - oder??

@MissQax: Gute Besserung!!! Sowas wünscht man ja seinem schlimmsten Feind nicht.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. November 2008)

@ MissQuax

Neid

auf die verlohrenen Pfunde. Das würde mir auch ganz gut in den Kram passen. Natürlich nur das mit dem Abnehmen.!!! Die Art und Weise wie du es gemacht hast braucht kein Mensch. Von hier aus weiterhin gute Besserung!

@ Triafun

beim letzten mal war um 23 Uhr Schluß. Ich denke für ein Getränk dürfte es noch reichen

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## saxoshuttle (4. November 2008)

Hallo ihr Winterhexen!

Ihr seid ja beängstigend fleißig beim Punktesammeln 
Da komme ich direkt ins Grübeln, wann ich mir zusätzliche Zeit für die Winterpolka freischaufeln kann 

Freue mich schon, euch alle demnächst beim gemütlichen Teil  zu treffen.

LG, Ina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. November 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Der Chirurg rät, die Kieferfixierung bis mindestens Ende nächster Woche noch so zu belassen. Also gibt's weiterhin nur Strohhalmnahrung sprich Brei und Püriertes


Oh   ... das ist ja echt zum :kotz:
Aber am 28. kriegst Du bestimmt ein passendes Spezial-Menu ganz nach Wunsch und Kauvermögen (aber ich glaub' Döner gibt's da nicht...    )
Ja, ja - der positive Aspekt ... schon 4,5 kg weniger und noch weitere xx ... dann können wir ja bald durch Dich hindurchsehen bzw. schauen nur noch dem Kondensstreifen hinterher 




triafun schrieb:


> 19:00 ist ganz schön früh für mich. Mal schauen, was mein Kletterpartner sagt.


Schade ... kann er nicht_ einmal _auf Dich verzichten?
Ansonsten - für einen Drink wird die Zeit reichen.





saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Da komme ich direkt ins Grübeln, wann ich mir zusätzliche Zeit für die Winterpolka freischaufeln kann


Keine Panik ... der Winter ist noch lang und die Punktehetzjagd soll ja nicht dazu führen, dass es am Ende zu wenig Arbeit und zuviel Zeit zum Punkte sammeln gibt 

Ich versuche wieder mein Programm vom letzten Winter zu machen, u.a. möglichst viele Einkäufe per Bike erledigen - der nächste Aldi ist ca. 20 Min. von mir entfernt, der Bauernhof ca. 45 Min. einfache Fahrt. Dazu Krafttraining beim Wegschieben des fetten Schweinehundes vor der Wohnungstür 


Ja, es wird wieder eine nette Runde am 28. 
Acht haben bis jetzt schon zugesagt


----------



## triafun (5. November 2008)

saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Winterhexen!
> 
> Ihr seid ja beängstigend fleißig beim Punktesammeln
> Da komme ich direkt ins Grübeln, wann ich mir zusätzliche Zeit für die Winterpolka freischaufeln kann
> ...


Hi Ina,

du bist ja auch mächtig im RR-Forum aktiv ...oder?!
Wie schaffts du es, die WP-Grafik in deine Signatur einzubinden...ich bin zu blöd dazu



			
				Taunusschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ... kann er nicht einmal auf Dich verzichten?
> Ansonsten - für einen Drink wird die Zeit reichen.


Dummerweise muss er schon am 21. auf mich verzichten (Kollegiumsabend). Mal schaun...vielleicht können wir auch mal an einem anderen Tag kraxeln gehen.


----------



## saxoshuttle (5. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Hi Ina,
> du bist ja auch mächtig im RR-Forum aktiv ...oder?!



Naja, meine Aktivitäten halten sich in Grenzen. Bin aber über das RR-Forum zum MTB-Forum gekommen und kann mich zwischen beiden Foren genausowenig entscheiden wie zwischen RR und MTB 



triafun schrieb:


> Wie schaffts du es, die WP-Grafik in deine Signatur einzubinden...ich bin zu blöd dazu



Tja, den Trick dafür habe ich aus dem RR-Forum 
Du musst einfach den kopierten Code noch etwas ergänzen: aus IMG musst du jeweils IMGL machen, dann sollte das funktionieren


----------



## Tigerelke (6. November 2008)

Moin Mädels!

@ Ms Quax: 

...nach meiner Zahn-OP wurde mir im im Krankenhaus alles püriert - auch der Sonntagsbraten!! Wär das vielleicht eine Idee für deinen Döner?? ;-)
Auch von meiner Seite: gute Besserung!

@all:

Hat am Wochenende vielleicht jemand Lust und Zeit, eine schnuckelige MTB-Tour zu fahren? Der Wetterbericht ist nicht so schlecht - zumindest Samstag sieht es nach milden Temperaturen und recht trocken aus. 

LG Tigerelke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Dummerweise muss er schon am 21. auf mich verzichten


Oh ja, manchmal ist die Termindichte heftig  . Das ist natürlich blöd - zweimal direkt hintereinander. Aber vielleicht lässt sich ja doch was machen 




Tigerelke schrieb:


> Hat am Wochenende vielleicht jemand Lust und Zeit, eine schnuckelige MTB-Tour zu fahren?


Genau das wollte ich auch heute fragen 
Nach neuesten Wetterberichten wird am Sonntag wieder Regen erwartet. 

Also am *Samstag, 8.11.* will ich auf jeden Fall fahren  
Wie wär's mit *Treffen um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark*? Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee/Wunsch? Ich würde gerne noch einmal ein paar spezielle Wege fahren bevor sie zu matschig werden (und durch Befahren kaputt gehen würden).
Sonntag möchte ich auch biken, wie + wo möchte ich aber je nach Wetter kurzfristiger entscheiden.


----------



## saxoshuttle (6. November 2008)

Night-Ride-MTB-Rennen in Wiesbaden am 29.11.


Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Rennen?

Hat vielleicht von euch jemand Lust in einem 2er-Team zu starten?

Infos gibt´s hier: http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/public/start_sonder_nr_08.html 

LG, Ina


----------



## triafun (6. November 2008)

@all: Am Samstag habe ich Rüsselcross, auch wenn ich momentan wenig Lust auf einen WK habe. Sollte ich nicht starten, fahre ich aber zum Anfeuern hin - kann also an keiner gemeinsamen Tour teilnehmen. Sonntag muss ich Laufen.

@Saxoshuttle: Den WK hatte ich letztes Jahr schon gesehen, fand es aber blöd, dass man im Wechsel fährt und nicht zusammen. Dann steht immer einer blöd rum .


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. November 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> bevor sie zu matschig werden (und durch Befahren kaputt gehen würden)



meiner meinung nach werden wege durch genannte umstände eher interessanter.


----------



## saxoshuttle (6. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Den WK hatte ich letztes Jahr schon gesehen, fand es aber blöd, dass man im Wechsel fährt und nicht zusammen. Dann steht immer einer blöd rum .



Das ist doch aber bei 12h/24h-Rennen auch so, dass immer nur einer aus dem Team auf der Strecke ist.
Und mir wären momentan 4h WK am Stück auch zuviel. Daher finde ich das Konzept gar nicht so schlecht. Außerdem wird wohl dieses Jahr die erste und letzte Runde gemeinsam gefahren.


----------



## Tigerelke (7. November 2008)

@Schnecke:

Ich bin dabei! Bis jetzt bin ich immer - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - gut gefahren, wenn ich mich dir angeschlossen hab  

Wir sehen uns Samstag bei Hohemark! 
LG 
Tigerelke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triafun (9. November 2008)

kaum hat der WP begonnen, bekomme ich meine obligatorische Wintererkältung  - ich werde wohl ein paar Tage wenig bis gar keine Punkte beisteuern . Rüsselcross hab ich bei dem Bombenwetter gestern auch sausen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. November 2008)

@ saxoshuttle
Ich fahre generell keine Rennen 

@ triafun
Gute Besserung 

@ MissQuax
Gratulation zum ersten erfolgreichen Outdoor-Ausflug 


Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, weiß ich, dass heute der erste ernsthafte Disput  mit meinem inneren Schweinehund bevorsteht


----------



## saxoshuttle (9. November 2008)

Liebe Winterhexen,

ich werde wohl in der nächsten Zeit erstmal keine oder nur ganz wenige WP-Punkte beisteuern können 
Musste gestern beim Punktspiel nach einer völlig unspektakulären Bewegung mit starken Schmerzen in der Wade aufgeben  Ist hoffentlich nur eine heftige Zerrung und kein Muskelfaserriss, wird aber wohl eine ganze Zeit dauern, bis ich wieder normal gehen oder gar joggen kann :kotz:
Mal schauen, ob ich in ein paar Tagen wenigstens Schwimmen gehen kann.

Wünsche allen anderen angeschlagenen Winterhexen gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!

LG, Ina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. November 2008)

Also ich habe den Disput heute gewonnen  ... bin natürlich volle Kanne in den fetten Regen gekommen  ... ich glaube, ich muss meine Regenjacke imprägnieren oder 'ne dichtere kaufen 

@saxoshuttle
Na hoffentlich ist das nichts Langwieriges ... auch Dir gute Besserung


----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. November 2008)

@ triafun & saxoshuttle

euch beiden gute Besserung auf das ihr bald wieder fit seid.

@ MissQuax,

na siehst du es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Deine erste Einheit ist dir hoffendlich gut bekommen.

@ Taunusschnecke

bei mir hat heute der Schw.......d gesiegt.


Einen schönen Sonntag noch

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (10. November 2008)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


*Anderes Thema: *
Ich habe bei Balearreisen für den Zeitraum 05.04.09-13.04.09 ein "Trainingslager" im Blue Bay Resort auf Malle gebucht. Leider natürlich mit EZ-Zuschlag in Höhe von 120 EUR . Ist hier zuflällig eine der Damen ebenfalls solo und hat Lust sich auch dort einzubuchen ? Dort sind hauptsächlich Triathleten. Beheiztes 25Meter Becken, Mieträder, geführte RR-Touren möglich aber kein Muss, MTB können auch geliehen werden...
Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden.

@saxoshuttle: Hoffentlich ist es wirklich "nur" eine Zerrung. Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. November 2008)

@ triafun

es ist schon unverschämt was die an Zuschläge für EZ nehmen
Ich hoffe du findest noch jemanden der mitfahren kann.

@ all

So heute den Rollentrainer ausgepackt und mal ne Stunde gestrampelt und ein paar WP-Punkte eingefahren.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## triafun (12. November 2008)

So, krank sein war gestern, ab sofort beginnt die Aufholjagd  . Taunusschnecke und Angsthase legen ja ganz schön was vor .

Wo soll es denn am 28. überhaupt hingehen?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. November 2008)

Unser Vorschlag ist in Kriftel beim Jugoslawen  " Zagreb". ( in der Frankfurter Straße gegenüber des Bürgerhauses mitten in der Durchgangsstraße).
 Falls es noch Fragen gibt melde dich  einfach nochmal. Ich denke es wird vorher noch an alle eine kurze PN geben.

LG Angsthae 62


----------



## MissQuax (13. November 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Unser Vorschlag ist in Kriftel beim Jugoslawen " Zagreb". ( in der Frankfurter Straße gegenüber des Bürgerhauses mitten in der Durchgangsstraße).
> Falls es noch Fragen gibt melde dich einfach nochmal. Ich denke es wird vorher noch an alle eine kurze PN geben.
> 
> LG Angsthae 62


Der Vorschlag ist absolut ok, da hat es sehr gut geschmeckt beim letzten Mal! 

Obwohl ich nicht viel davon haben werde, meine Kieferfixierung wird erst am 24.11. geöffnet (d. h. die Gummizüge kommen raus, die Schrauben bleiben - vorsichtshalber - noch eine Woche länger drin ), danach darf ich noch 4 Wochen lang nur weiches Zeug essen, also Suppe, Reis, Kartoffeln, gekochtes Gemüse - und nichts von dem *leckeren Fleisch*, was sie dort haben! 

Freue mich trotzdem auf unser Treffen!

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. November 2008)

@ MissQuax,

wo steckst du denn? versuche dich seid zwei Tagen telefonisch zu erreichen?

@ all

Wer hat Lust und Zeit und möchte am Samstag ab 11 Uhr biken? Habe mit den Parkplatz Hohemark als Treffpunkt vorgestellt. Also wie siehts aus Mädels?

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (13. November 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Unser Vorschlag ist in Kriftel beim Jugoslawen  " Zagreb". ( in der Frankfurter Straße gegenüber des Bürgerhauses mitten in der Durchgangsstraße).
> Falls es noch Fragen gibt melde dich  einfach nochmal. Ich denke es wird vorher noch an alle eine kurze PN geben.
> 
> LG Angsthae 62


Hört sich gut an. Wie schon geschrieben gehe ich freitags ab 18:00 eigentlich Klettern. Mal schauen, ob mein Kletterpartner früher kann, oder ich erst später zu euch stoße. Das werde ich hier vorher aber noch schreiben.

Ich freu mich zumindest darauf, euch mal kennenzulernen.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. November 2008)

@triafun

was hast du denn heute gemacht ( Winterpokal )? Habe heute exakt die gleiche Zeit auf dem MTB verbracht und bin durch den schönen Hintertaunus geradelt.


----------



## speciallady (14. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

da ich am we viel unterwegs bin, wollte ich fragen ob jemand auch n8rides fährt? mit taunusschnecke habe ich schon gepn't. ansonsten versuche ich an einer eurer nächsten fahrten teilzunehmen. ist schon etwas geplant? diese we bin ich allerdings nicht da.

lg speciallady


----------



## triafun (14. November 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @triafun
> 
> was hast du denn heute gemacht ( Winterpokal )? Habe heute exakt die gleiche Zeit auf dem MTB verbracht und bin durch den schönen Hintertaunus geradelt.


Tja, eigentlich wollte ich schwimmen gehen...bin dann aber ganz spontan aufs MTB und Richtung Langenhain, Diedenbergen und nochmal rund um meinen Hausberg herum . Und da mir noch ein paar Minütchen zu den 2 Stunden fehlten, bin ich nochmal quer durch mein Dorf gedüst.



			
				speciallady schrieb:
			
		

> da ich am we viel unterwegs bin, wollte ich fragen ob jemand auch n8rides fährt? mit taunusschnecke habe ich schon gepn't. ansonsten versuche ich an einer eurer nächsten fahrten teilzunehmen. ist schon etwas geplant? diese we bin ich allerdings nicht da.
> 
> lg speciallady


Ich habe lediglich 1 N8ride mit meinen Triathlonkollegen in Planung. Am 12.12.08 ab Shelltankstelle Wi-Nordenstadt zum Mainzer Weihnachtsmarkt und zurück. Wer sich anschließen möchte - gerne. Treff ist um 18:00 (akzeptables Wetter vorausgesetzt).


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. November 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> am Samstag ab 11 Uhr ... Parkplatz Hohemark


Ich komme morgen.
Es war heute das erste Mal doch recht_ unangenehm_ frisch draußen ...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. November 2008)

@ Taunusschnecke

werde morgen meinen "Dreibeiner" mitbringen. ( Mann)

LG Angstzhase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. November 2008)

@ all

war eine wirklich nette Runde heute mit prima Begleitung. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour.

Haben gerade tolle Steaks gegessen. Hat sich gelohnt in das Lokal zu fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## maulwurfine (16. November 2008)

Hi @all...


nachdem ich vorhin so nett mit Taunusschnecke telefoniert habe wollte ich mich mal hier melden. 

Ich wohne in DA, arbeite in FFM und bin noch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern oder besser Vorfahrern um die ein oder andere Tour gemeinsam zu bestreiten. 
Vor-fahrer, da ich mich im Taunus und Umgebung nicht wirklich auskenne. 

Wenn ihr also nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich bei einem der nächsten Termine gerne mal anschließen. 


Ganz liebe Grüße + einen schönen Abend,


Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (17. November 2008)

@ Angsthase + Taunusschnecke:

Mir hat es am Samstag auch super gefallen! Angsthase, kannst deinen Mann gern wieder mal mitbringen, falls er noch nicht genug von uns hat . 

@maulwurfine:

Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. November 2008)

@ Tigerelke + Maulwurfine
Danke für die Blumen  und auch von mir Willkommen in unserer illustren Runde 

@ alle:
Wünsche für das nächste Wochenende werden bereits entgegen genommen ... Wettervorhersage: leichte Schauer / leichter Schneefall


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. November 2008)

@maulwurfine

herzlich willkommen, es klappt bestimmt einmal mit dem gemeinsamen biken

LG Angsthase62


----------



## triafun (18. November 2008)

Wie geht es denn eigentlich den Verletzten hier (MissQuax + saxoshuttle)?



> @ alle:
> Wünsche für das nächste Wochenende werden bereits entgegen genommen ... Wettervorhersage: leichte Schauer / leichter Schneefall


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bei den Wetterverhältnissen lieber ruhig und vor allem flach fahre. Bergauf schwitzen und bergab dann frieren...ne ne, das is nix für mich.


----------



## saxoshuttle (19. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn eigentlich den Verletzten hier (MissQuax + saxoshuttle)?



Also bei mir wird´s ganz langsam besser: Ich kann inzwischen wieder normal gehen  und in ganz kleinen Gängen ohne Kraft durch die Gegend bzw. auf der Rolle kurbeln. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich darüber freuen oder ärgern soll. Mit Joggen und Badminton wird´s wohl noch eine Weile dauern  - Werde dann wohl doch mal ins ungeliebte Hallenbad gehen um meinen Bewegungsdrang zu stillen (und meine Schwimmzeiten beim Tria zu verbessern).

LG, Ina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bei den Wetterverhältnissen lieber ruhig und vor allem flach fahre. Bergauf schwitzen und bergab dann frieren...ne ne, das is nix für mich.


Da bietet sich das Gebiet rund um Dietzenbach/Rodgau Rundweg an: da kann man ruhig und flach fahren - Angsthase und ich haben das am Montag getestet: da könnte man auch mal im Dunklen fahren   ... und es wäre auch ein möglicher Treffpunkt für das Wochenende.



saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird´s ganz langsam besser: Ich kann inzwischen wieder normal gehen  und in ganz kleinen Gängen ohne Kraft durch die Gegend bzw. auf der Rolle kurbeln.


Na, eine Besserung ist doch immer was zum Freuen ... und in den kleinen Gängen kannst Du mir nicht davonfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (19. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Rodgau ist gut, das ist bei mir um die Ecke! 

Der Wetterbericht meldet für Samstag leichten Schneefall bei 0 bis 3 Grad. Es wird winterlich! 

LG

Tigerelke


----------



## MissQuax (19. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn eigentlich den Verletzten hier (MissQuax + saxoshuttle)?


 
Danke der Nachfrage, leider nicht so gut: während der Kieferbruch ganz gut heilt, machen die Rippen wieder richtig Schmerzen . Nach einer ungünstigen Bewegung ist wohl eine der Bruchstellen (vielleicht auch mehrere) wieder instabil, zwar gottseidank nix verschoben, aber der Heilungsprozeß wird sich dadurch um einige Wochen verlängern - also auch die Zeit, bis ich wieder biken kann. 

Nächste Woche Montag werden die Schrauben aus Ober- und Unterkiefer entfernt und ich hoffe, an unserem Treffen wenigstens Fisch und Salzkartoffeln essen zu können - ein Silberstreif am Horizont! 

Also bis bald, liebe Grüße,

MissQuax


----------



## triafun (19. November 2008)

@saxoshuttle: Schön, dass es besser geht 

@MissQuax: Ich hoffe, mir bleibt so ein Sturz erspart. Gute Besserung. Rippenbrüche sind fies und auf nen Kieferbruch kann man eh verzichten. 



> Da bietet sich das Gebiet rund um Dietzenbach/Rodgau Rundweg an: da kann man ruhig und flach fahren - Angsthase und ich haben das am Montag getestet: da könnte man auch mal im Dunklen fahren  ... und es wäre auch ein möglicher Treffpunkt für das Wochenende.


Huuuhh, das wäre ne ganz schöne Anfahrt für mich. Wie lang soll die Tour werden? Mit oder ohne Aufwärmkuchen? Sonntag wäre mir übrigens grundsätzlich lieber als Samstag...da hab ich doch ein wenig zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. November 2008)

triafun schrieb:


> Wie lang soll die Tour werden?


Da kann man je nach Belieben zwischen ca. einer und ca. vier Stunden rumcruisen  


triafun schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Aufwärmkuchen?


Hm ... da kenne ich nicht direkt was (außer FastFood ) ... aber vielleicht Tigerelke oder Saxoshuttle?


triafun schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre mir übrigens grundsätzlich lieber als Samstag


Bei mir ginge Sonntag auch.


----------



## triafun (20. November 2008)

Also mich müsst ihr wirklich nicht einplanen und euch auch nicht nach mir richten.
Ich hätte locker mal 40km Anfahrtsweg. Bei 3Grad radel ich sicher nicht länger als 2 Stunden und da stehen Anfahrt und Radzeit für mich in keinem Verhältnis. Im Sommer für ne lange Tour kein Thema.


----------



## missmarple (20. November 2008)

Hallo!



Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Da bietet sich das Gebiet rund um Dietzenbach/Rodgau Rundweg an: da kann man ruhig und flach fahren - Angsthase und ich haben das am Montag getestet:



Seid Ihr öfter in der Gegend unterwegs??? Das ist quasi bei mir "um's Eck" und da ich noch nicht so lange hier im Landkreis verweile, bin ich für ortskundiges Geleit bisweilen dankbar...  

Und wie ich sehe, steht bei Euch der Kuchen auf der Prioritätenliste auch an angemessener Stelle! 

Viele Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## saxoshuttle (20. November 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Da bietet sich das Gebiet rund um Dietzenbach/Rodgau Rundweg an: da kann man ruhig und flach fahren - Angsthase und ich haben das am Montag getestet: da könnte man auch mal im Dunklen fahren   ... und es wäre auch ein möglicher Treffpunkt für das Wochenende.



Falls es weder Glatteis noch Dauerregen gibt, wäre ich einer gaaaaaanz ruhigen (flachen) Runde am WE nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Seid Ihr öfter in der Gegend unterwegs???


Meistens fahren wir im Taunus ... im Winter sind wir ab und zu dort unterwegs, meist bei schlechterem Wetter.



missmarple schrieb:


> Und wie ich sehe, steht bei Euch der Kuchen auf der Prioritätenliste auch an angemessener Stelle!


 Also Kuchen gab es bisher noch nicht - Triafun war die Erste, die danach gefragt hatte.



saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Falls es weder Glatteis noch Dauerregen gibt, wäre ich einer gaaaaaanz ruhigen (flachen) Runde am WE nicht abgeneigt.


 Sonntag fände ich ok, wir können das ja kurzfristig festlegen

@ Tigerelke, wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus?


----------



## triafun (20. November 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Also Kuchen gab es bisher noch nicht - *Triafun war die Erste, die danach gefragt hatte.*
> 
> Sonntag fände ich ok, wir können das ja kurzfristig festlegen
> 
> @ Tigerelke, wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus?


So, da muss ich doch zu meiner Ehrenrettung anmerken, dass ich normalerweise lieber am Stück radle . Bei Temperaturen unter 7/8 Grad habe ich aber leider ein massives Hand- und Fußabsterbeproblem...da wäre ein Einkehrschwung bei längeren Touren schon nett . 
Postet ihr hier, wann und wo ihr euch trefft. Vielleicht schließe ich mich ja doch spontan mutig an.


----------



## Tigerelke (21. November 2008)

@Taunusschnecke und alle: 

Sonntag ist prima, da habe ich noch nichts vor. Das wird ne feine Schlammschlacht  Hoffentlich vergesse ich nicht wieder  meine Schutzbleche! Wie wäre es um 11 Uhr? Wieder an dem Parkplatz Kreisquerverbindung? 

Und... ich will nicht zuviel versprechen, aber vielleicht komme ich ja am Samstag zum backen. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (21. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

wo trefft ihr euch am sonntag? ich wäre auch dabei; wohne in ffm sachsenhausen. aber bitte nicht vor 11 uhr! 

lg sabine


----------



## saxoshuttle (21. November 2008)

Sonntag klingt gut!  Da wäre ich dann auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. November 2008)

_Sonntag, 23.11. Treffen ca. 11.15 Uhr 
am Wald-Parkplatz an der K 174 (Kreisquerverbindung)
für eine Runde im Rodgau_

 ... flach + ruhig  Länge/Dauer je nach Wunsch, die Strecke ist immer verlängerbar oder abkürzbar ...  hier klicken um Treffpunkt + Anfahrt bei google maps zu finden.

Treffpunkt ist der 1. Parkplatz links auf der K 174 von Dietzenbach aus gesehen Richtung Rodgau. Eine kurze Abbiegespur auf der Kreisquerverbindung führt dahin - in der Mitte des Platzes steht ein Hochspannungsmast.



triafun schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen unter 7/8 Grad habe ich aber leider ein massives Hand- und Fußabsterbeproblem...da wäre ein Einkehrschwung bei längeren Touren schon nett .


Gegen besagte Fußprobleme empfehle ich beheizte Einlegesohlen für die Schuhe. Ich kann am Sonntag ein Paar zum Verleihen (Gr. ca. 39) mitbringen 
Ich kenne zwar überall viele Wege, aber leider wenig bis keine Orte für einen Einkehrschwung 


triafun schrieb:


> Postet ihr hier, wann und wo ihr euch trefft. Vielleicht schließe ich mich ja doch spontan mutig an.


Das ist doch ein Wort  Nur Mut!



Tigerelke schrieb:


> Sonntag ist prima, da habe ich noch nichts vor.
> Und... ich will nicht zuviel versprechen, aber vielleicht komme ich ja am Samstag zum backen. Schaun wir mal.


Uiuiui ... was für Aussichten ...  ja, Treffen wieder an dem 1. Parkplatz ... wie oben beschrieben.



speciallady schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dabei; wohne in ffm sachsenhausen. aber bitte nicht vor 11 uhr!


Ja super ... ok, Treffen um 11.15 Uhr, bis alle fertig sind, dauert es immer noch etliche Minuten 



saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Sonntag klingt gut!  Da wäre ich dann auch dabei


Das gibt ja dann eine nette Runde + viele Team-Punkte   

Falls noch Fragen sind oder Wetterprobleme ... ich schaue am Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr nochmal hier rein und bin über Telefon/Handy zu erreichen.


----------



## triafun (21. November 2008)

@Taunusschnecke: 
Toller Service mit der Wegberechnung. 
Mit Schrecken hab ich jetzt aber gesehen, dass es einfach sogar fast 50km Anfahrt sind. Ich staune immer wieder, dass andere offensichtlich so lange Wege zum gemeinsamen Biken häufiger in Kauf nehmen. Wie ist es mit euch? Habt ihr da kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Spritverbrauch, Umwelt, Zeit...und alles für wenige Stündchen Radfahren? Also mir widerstrebt das irgendwie, hab ich den Wald und schönste Natur doch direkt vor der Haustür.
Also nicht böse sein, aber ich bezweifel, dass ich mich am Sonntag dazu durchringen kann.
Dafür hab ich meinen Kletterpartner für nächste Woche früher bestellt und kann so gegen 19:30/20:00 zum Treffen erscheinen.


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Meistens fahren wir im Taunus ... im Winter sind wir ab und zu dort unterwegs, meist bei schlechterem Wetter.



Vielleicht klappt's ja mal, dass ich mich bei einer Eurer "Schlechtwettertouren" anschliesse - hinter morgen steht derzeit noch ein kleines Fragezeichen bei mir... 
Der Taunus war auch mal mein Revier, als ich dort noch gewohnt habe. Aber mir geht's, was die Anfahrt angeht, ähnlich wie triafun: ich versuche das gemeinhin zu vermeiden, mit dem Auto zum Biken zu fahren, sondern fahre lieber direkt los.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. November 2008)

Tja, das mit dem Autofahren + der Anfahrt zum Hobby  ist eine schwierige Diskussion. Von mir nur soviel dazu: Wenn man z.B. ein Pferd hat, das möglichst artgerecht in der Natur leben soll + man da auch reiten möchte, aber in der Stadt wohnt (und nicht raus ziehen kann) ... dann geht es gar nicht anders.
Wenn man in Waldnähe wohnt, die Anderen aber woanders biken ... dann muss man entweder mit dem Auto eine Strecke fahren - oder kann nicht mitmachen  . In jedem Fall muss man sich entscheiden und Prioritäten setzen... 

Hier wohnen leider alle recht weit auseinander. Um möglichst allen Mädels gerecht zu werden, wird im Thread immer wieder nach Wünschen gefragt ... und der Parkplatz Hohemark im Taunus findet recht gute Resonanz, weil er wohl aus allen Richtungen ziemlich leicht zu erreichen ist.



triafun schrieb:


> @Taunusschnecke:
> Toller Service mit der Wegberechnung.


Danke  Ich freue mich immer, wenn meine Mühe gewürdigt wird  



triafun schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich meinen Kletterpartner für nächste Woche früher bestellt und kann so gegen 19:30/20:00 zum Treffen erscheinen.


Jaa -  sehr schön, dass es doch noch passt! 

Bis morgen ... wer auch immer sich (spontan) entscheidet zu kommen...  
Neue werden sicher nicht hilflos herumirren - der Parkplatz ist nur klein und es gibt wohl kaum noch eine  Mädelsgruppe dort


----------



## maulwurfine (22. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,


mhhh... morgen klingt eigentlich ganz gut

ich glaube ich muss bei den doch etwas arktischen aussentemperaturen noch schnell los warme sachen besorgen... mich frierts gerade schon beim gedanken raus zu gehen (dabei bin ich eigentlich gar nicht soooo `ne frostbeule) 

falls das aber klappt versuch ich morgen dabei zu sein. 

@taunusschnecke
du hattest recht, meine bremsen waren runter hab sie allerdings schon machen lassen. Super nett und super schnell der laden! 
muss nur noch gucken, dass ich es heute noch schaffe sie einzubremsen.. 

ganz liebe grüße + euch allen noch einen schönen samstag,

julia


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. November 2008)

@ all

Morgen muß ich leider auf einen Geburtstagskaffee da wird es mir mit der Zeit etwas knapp.

Ich wäre sehr gerne mit euch gefahren aber wir sehen uns ja dann am Freitag. 

LG und einen schönen Bikenachmittag wünscht euch

Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. November 2008)

Soll ich aus meinem umfangreichen Fundus morgen noch etwas mitbringen?  

Ich kann Einiges an warmen Sachen anbieten (Gr. ca. 38)  + beheizbare Einlegesohlen Gr. ca. 38/39 - hatte ich schon erwähnt  oder vielleicht Handwärmer 

Am besten PN oder Telefon ... ich will übrigens gegen 15.30 Uhr Richtung Hohemark aufbrechen: mal sehen, wie weit runter der Schnee gekommen ist   - falls jemand zufällig in der Gegend ist...

@ Angsthase: ja, schade
@ Maulwurfine: komme morgen einfach , das geht schon mit den Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Wenn man in Waldnähe wohnt, die Anderen aber woanders biken ... dann muss man entweder mit dem Auto eine Strecke fahren - oder kann nicht mitmachen  .



Wohl wahr... Dann hoffe ich einfach, dass es Euch wieder mal hier in die Gegend verschlägt, wenn es bei mir zeitlich etwas entspannter ausschaut - oder ich statte mitmachhalber dem Taunus mal wieder einen Besuch ab!  Würde ja mal wieder Zeit werden... 

Euch erstmal viel Spass morgen - heute war's zumindest einfach nur schön in den umliegenden Wäldern! 

Viele Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## saxoshuttle (23. November 2008)

Ich muss heute leider passen  Meine Wade hat sich leider wieder gemeldet, so dass ich ganz langsam machen muss. Und bei dem heftigen Wind, der bei mir vor der Tür weht, scheint mir ein Radeln ohne Krafteinsatz unmöglich. Daher werde ich mich heute wohl doch wieder mit der Rolle begnügen müssen.

Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass im Rodgau!

Hoffentlich bis Freitag zum Stammtisch 

LG, saxoshuttle


----------



## triafun (23. November 2008)

Auf mich bitte auch nicht warten. Die Anfahrt schreckt mich doch ab.

@saxoshuttle: War es eine Zerrung? Dann bloß nicht zu früh belasten, das kann sich sonst ewig hinziehen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## triafun (28. November 2008)

War schön, euch mal kennengelernt zu haben .


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. November 2008)

Ja, war ein richtig schöner Abend.

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. November 2008)

Sehr nett ...  ... ich bin für eine Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, genau! Ich bin dabei! LG an alle...


----------



## triafun (2. Dezember 2008)

Bei der Gelegenheit mache ich euch gerne nochmal auf die Nachtfahrt zum Mainzer Weihnachtsmarkt aufmerksam http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7543 . Bisher bin ich als Frau alleine unter Rennradlern und Triathleten - alle ganz nett.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust mitzukommen.

LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. Dezember 2008)

Leider kann ich um diese Uhrzeit nicht. Da bin ich noch bei unserem Lauftreff.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. Dezember 2008)

@ triafun
Leider bin auch ich an diesen Abend bereits verplant...


Heute morgen habe ich eine Schneetour Richtung Taunus über frisch verschneite Feldwege gemacht  
Es waren teilweise etwas mühsam erstrampelte Punkte,   hat aber voll Spaß gemacht  ... nur der Rückweg war zum Schluss ziemlich feucht, weil der Schnee von oben und unten in Wasser überging.


----------



## Tigerelke (3. Dezember 2008)

Mist, ich bin erkältet! Kann leider momentan nur den Weg zwischen Couch und Bett zurücklegen. Dabei würde ich auch so gern im Schnee radeln (wobei es hier in Dreieich wieder nur geregnet hat...)!

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ich demnächst - wenn ich wieder fit bin - immer noch winterliche Bedingungen vorfinde ;-)

Tigerelke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Dezember 2008)

Gute BesserungTigerelke

Auch mich hats erwischt.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich am Sonntag beim Duathlon mitmache. Die Nacht hab ich teils im Sitzen verbracht weil ich keine Luft mehr bekommen habe. Alles Sch....

Wünsche allen anderen frohes Biken 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Dezember 2008)

Oh je, oh je ... was muss ich hier lesen 
Allen Invaliden gute + schnelle Besserung


----------



## triafun (11. Dezember 2008)

Na danke Leute...ihr habt es geschafft. Nachdem in den 3 Foren, in denen ich mitlese und -schreibe, alle nur über Erkrankungen geschrieben haben, habt ihr mich erfolgreich angesteckt. Nun, nach fast überstandener Erkältung konnte ich endlich mal wieder 1 Laufpünktchen zum WP beitragen.

Wie geht es euch? Wieder gesund?


----------



## Tigerelke (12. Dezember 2008)

Hoi!

Hurra, ich darf seit gestern wieder sprechen! Zu der Erkältung hatte ich dann noch eine Kehlkopfentzündung bekommen und durfte drei Tage lang nichts sagen. 

Mit sportlichen Betätigungen halte ich mich momentan noch zurück, ich will aber meinen Lauftermin am Dienstag wieder wahrnehmen. Schönes Advents-Wochenende euch allen!

Tigerelke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hust, Hust,

so ein Mist. Jetzt muß ich doch noch ein Antibiotikum einnehmen. An Sport ist auch in der nächsten Woche noch nicht zu denken. Bei jedem tiefen Luftzug tut der ganze Brustkorb weh. Es ist zum

Hoffe den anderen Patienten geht es wieder besser.

Euch allen ein schönes Adventswochenende

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoshuttle (13. Dezember 2008)

Bei so vielen Krankmeldungen muss ich doch mal was Positives vermelden:

Ich kann wieder schmerzfrei Joggen!!!

Allen Rekonvaleszenten wünsche ich ganz schnelle gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Zilli (13. Dezember 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hust, Hust,
> 
> so ein Mist. Jetzt muß ich doch noch ein Antibiotikum einnehmen. An Sport ist auch in der nächsten Woche noch nicht zu denken. Bei jedem tiefen Luftzug tut der ganze Brustkorb weh. Es ist zum
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung auf diesem Weg; Du weißt ja mit am besten was ggf. hilft 

 (btw, Schnubbe/Erkältung hab ich auch)
Auch den weiteren kranken Ladys hier wünsche ich baldige Genesung bzw. Fortschritte bei der Aufnahme fester Nahrung


----------



## triafun (13. Dezember 2008)

Oha, so schlimm wie einigen hier ging es mir letzte Woche dann doch nicht. Gute Besserung und einen schönen 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 an Alle.

Der N8ride zum Mainzer Weihnachtsmarkt war übrigens super schön...hicks


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Dezember 2008)

@ triafun

beim ...hicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wäre ich sehr gern dabei gewesen..
Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (14. Dezember 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ triafun
> 
> beim ...hicks
> 
> ...


kleine Impression dazu


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Dezember 2008)

@triafun

nettes Bild und viele Becker Glühwein

LG angsthase  62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Dezember 2008)

Schön, dass es wohl allen Kranken inzwischen wieder besser geht  

Derweil habe ich das Fähnchen etwas aufrecht gehalten und bin bisher ganz gut ohne Erkältung etc. durchgekommen. Ich schniefe nur ein wenig leicht schnupfenmäßig und fühle mich insgesamt etwas schlapp und lustlos. Deshalb - und weil ich im jährlichen Endjahresstress bin  - habe ich mein Sport-Pensum etwas reduziert.

Na ja, bald ist der Stress und das Jahr ja rum und man kann sich lustvoll der nächstjährigen Urlaubsplanung widmen...


----------



## triafun (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen hier












Erholt euch gut, werdet gesund und feiert schön mit euren Lieben!!!!​


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Dezember 2008)

@ all

Hallo Mädels, habt Ihr schon

- alle Geschenke eingekauft
- alle Geschenke eingepackt
- den Kühlschrank gut gefüllt
- das Essen für den Festtagsschmaus vorbereitet
- die Wohnung auf Hochglanz geputzt
- keinen vergessen einzuladen
- die Getränke gekühlt
- den Tannenbaum geschmückt

Wenn ihr das alles gemacht habt 
wünsche ich Euch allen ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest






und ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liebe Grüße Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (23. Dezember 2008)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> - alle Geschenke eingekauft
> - alle Geschenke eingepackt
> - den Kühlschrank gut gefüllt
> - das Essen für den Festtagsschmaus vorbereitet
> ...


 

Oh je, nach Durchgehen der Checkliste von Angsthase 62 kann ich nur feststellen: bei mir und René fällt Weihnachten wohl dieses Jahr aus! 

Nein, Spaß beiseite, wir sind bei meiner Schwester eingeladen (meine Eltern kommen auch dorthin), daher haben wir uns nur um Punkt 1 + 2 der Liste kümmern müssen und davon auch tatsächlich schon ca. 45 % geschaft (bis auf 1 Teil alles eingekauft, aber noch fast nix verpackt). Aber es ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis Heiligabend! 

Ich wünsche allen Mädels (samt Familien) ein ruhiges, stressfreies Weihnachtsfest, erholsame freie Tage (die Feiertage fallen ja äußert arbeitnehmerfreundlich dieses Jahr) und einen guten Rutsch (nur bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen) in ein glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2009 mit vielen tollen und vor allem sturzfreien Biketouren!

Liebe Grüße, MissQuax


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Dezember 2008)

@ MissQuax

habe gelesen du fährst langsam wieder mit deinem Bike. Hoffe es bekommt dir bestens und du hast keine Schmerzen mehr.
Gestern war ich mit meinem Brüderlein eine Runde um den Flughafen biken. Die erste Ausfahrt nach meiner Bronchitis und dann gleich 3:38 und 59 km hat aber einfach irren Spaß gemacht weil ich dann endlich mal meine neue Lampe ausprobieren konnte.

@ all

was ist denn hier los?? Alle im Winterschlaf?

Wünsche euch allen auf jeden Fall einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele unfallfreie Biketouren.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch. Nehmt es bei der Wettervorhersage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (überfrierender Sprühregen) aber bitte nicht wörtlich .


----------



## triafun (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich entferne hier mal die Spinnweben und wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2009)

@ triafun

recht hast du weg mit den Spinnweben !!!


Ich wüsche allen ebenfalls ein frohes neues Jahr.

Bei uns liegt Schnee. Also nichts mit biken.

Liebe Grüße Angsthase 62


----------



## MissQuax (5. Januar 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ triafun
> recht hast du weg mit den Spinnweben !!!
> 
> Ich wüsche allen ebenfalls ein frohes neues Jahr.
> ...


 
Hallo, na endlich wieder Aktivität hier! 

Auch ich wünschen allen ein glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2009! 

Hier schneit es auch, es liegen schon ein paar Zentimeterchen.
Aber wieso nix mit Biken??? Ich fahre später zu Hibike und kaufe mir einen Satz Continental Spike-Reifen, die kommen dann auf mein altes Stahl-Hardtail und los geht's!



  

Liebe Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2009)

zu Spike - Reifen konnte ich mich bis dato noch nicht durchringen aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.

Viel Spaß erstmal mit  dem Autofahren.
Bei dem Wetter fahr ich keinen Meter den ich nicht muß

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin eben ganz ohne Spikes 2 Stunden!!!! rund um meinen Hausberg geradelt. Es war toll und ich bin mächtig stolz auf mich.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2009)

Muß schon sagen es sind schöne Bilder bei denen man Lust bekommt es doch mal ohne Spikes zu probieren


----------



## speciallady (5. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen und alles gute für 2009!

ist moregn jemand mit dem bike unterwegs? bin die letzte zeit öfters alleine gefahren (mein trainingspartner ist im urlaub  hätte lust auf ein bis 2h runde; entweder hier im stadtwald (frankfurterinnen?) oder auch gerne im taunus oder spessart. vorrausgesetzt ist gibt kein glatteis-chaos morgen! also wer hat spontan lust und zeit?

lg speciallady


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Januar 2009)

habe morgen leider keine Zeit . Mein Sponsor verlangt nach mir. Am Donnerstag hätte ich frei und mal sehen wie das Wetter sich so macht evtl. auch Lust auf eine kleine, flache Runde

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche allen ein gutes, sturzfreies Bikejahr 2009!  


Ich hatte mir mal eine Auszeit genommen und war die ganze Zeit nicht im Forum. Verpasst habe ich aber wohl nichts ... 
Ein paar Pünktchen werde ich später noch nachtragen. 

@ speciallady + Angsthase 62:
Zum Outdoor-Biken ist es mir bei - selbst in Frankfurt - zweistelligen Minusgraden aber doch zu kalt. Allenfalls ca. ein gutes Stündchen an der Nidda würden meine Hände/Füße ohne Erfrierungserscheinungen aushalten. Allerdings ist es hier auch streckenweise etwas vereist.

Also: morgen, Donnerstag 8.1.  evtl. an der Nidda ... falls jemand dazu Lust hat ... bitte Laut geben...


----------



## saxoshuttle (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da es quasi bei mir vor der Haustür stattfindet, muss ich dann doch mal auf das folgende Event hinweisen:


24h-Indoor-MTB-Rennen für 4er-Teams auf der Kartbahn in Groß-Zimmern am 7./8.3.09 


Weitere Infos gibts unter http://www.24h-indoor.de


Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## raven2005 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ok der Hinweis auf unsere Veranstaltung in der Frauenrunde wurde schon umgesetzt! DANKE!
Wir haben noch kein Frauenteam am Start und würden uns über eine Meldung freuen!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Januar 2009)

@ saxoshuttle + raven:
Danke für den Hinweis - vielleicht schaue ich dort als Gast zu ... Rennen fahre ich ja grundsätzlich nicht.

@ Winterhexen:
Ich habe heute mal wieder anständige  Punkte eingetragen ... hart erfrorene + erkämpfte Outdoor-Pünktchen 
Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen mache ich das aber wohl nur einmal wöchentlich


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Januar 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

prima, einer muß das Team ja hochhalten. Ich bin wieder krank und muß das nächste Antibiotikum nehmen. Es ist zum
Eben hab ich dann noch meinen Sohn ins Krankenhaus gebracht der gerade operiert wird. Damit will ich sagen bin dann erstmal draußen was den Eintrag an Punkten angeht.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle die Feiertage und den Jahreswechsel gut hinter euch gebracht! Ja, ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr hier - habe auch irgendwie keine mail mehr bekommen, wenn neue Einträge vorhanden sind, wie sonst üblich. Zum Sport komme ich wegen der eisigen Temperaturen, viel Arbeit und Urlaubsvorbereitungen zur Zeit kaum.  Außerdem muss ich mich noch um ein neues  Auto kümmern, denn meiner zickt ein wenig.  

Wenn es etwas wärmer wird, will ich am WE mal wieder laufen. Radfahren verschiebe ich wohl auf März, denn ich will vor der großen Reise keine Erkältung riskieren ;-)

LG und bis bald!

Tigerelke


----------



## saxoshuttle (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch vielleicht jemand Lust, am Samstag (vormittag/mittag) eine Rodgau-Runde zu fahren? Ich müsste mich allerdings so gegen 16 Uhr spätestens verabschieden, da ich abends noch ein Punktspiel habe.

LG, saxoshuttle


----------



## triafun (15. Januar 2009)

saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch vielleicht jemand Lust, am Samstag (vormittag/mittag) eine Rodgau-Runde zu fahren? Ich müsste mich allerdings so gegen 16 Uhr spätestens verabschieden, da ich abends noch ein Punktspiel habe.
> 
> LG, saxoshuttle


Ich muss am Samstag arbeiten.


Gute Besserung an Angsthase.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Januar 2009)

saxoshuttle schrieb:


> hat von euch vielleicht jemand Lust, am Samstag (vormittag/mittag) eine Rodgau-Runde zu fahren?



Ja, ich ... hätte eigentlich was Anderes geplant, wäre aber für eine Runde zu haben 
Ich melde mich zwecks Abstimmmung mal telefonisch.

So, der erste Bikeurlaub im Mai ist auch gebucht: 
Chalet in den Vogesen


----------



## speciallady (21. Januar 2009)

frohes neues 

bin wieder einsatzfähig und möchte mal fragen, ob ihr am sa und/oder sonntag fahrt? das wetter soll am sa ganz passabel sein. würde mich freuen, wenn etwas zusammen kommt.

lg speciallady


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Januar 2009)

auch ich melde mich nach Krankheit wieder zurück. Werde mal ganz langsam wieder anfangen zu laufen und zu biken. Aber ganz laaaaangsam
Am Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten und am Sonntag sind wir bei meinen Eltern eingeladen. Da wird es leider nichts mit biken.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Januar 2009)

Ach ja noch was. Wer mitglied bei der DimB ist sollte sich mal seinen Kontoauszug ansehen. Bei mir haben sie den Beitrag gleich dreimal abgezogen. Werde morgen mal nachfragen

Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Januar 2009)

Das nachfragen hat sich erledigt. Man sollte erstmal die Dimb Startseite Lesen


----------



## MissQuax (21. Januar 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Das nachfragen hat sich erledigt. Man sollte erstmal die Dimb Startseite Lesen


 

Oder seine E-Mails lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Januar 2009)

Hab aber keine email bekommen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. Januar 2009)

@speciallady
saxoshuttle und ich haben uns locker für das kommende Wochenende für den Rodgau-Rundweg verabredet . Es ist noch nicht klar, ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Ich könnte an beiden Tagen - wann Du?

@saxoshuttle
Wann könntest Du besser?

Lt. Regenvoraussage sollte es auch am Samstag trocken bleiben, aber es könnte am Sonntag vielleicht etwas besser aussehen...

@Angsthase 62
Na, Du hattest aber auch Pech bisher ... schön, dass es wieder aufwärts geht 
Ich habe am 21.1. zwei DIMB-Newsletter-mails zum Bankeinzug bekommen. Shit happens ... ich weiß, warum ich nie einen "Kassen-Posten" in einem Verein übernehmen würde...


----------



## saxoshuttle (22. Januar 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @speciallady
> saxoshuttle und ich haben uns locker für das kommende Wochenende für den Rodgau-Rundweg verabredet . Es ist noch nicht klar, ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Ich könnte an beiden Tagen - wann Du?
> 
> @saxoshuttle
> ...



Also ich könnte ausnahmsweise mal an beiden Tagen.
Die Wettervorhersagen sind ja nicht so ganz einheitlich, aber tendenziell ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es trocken bleibt tatsächlich am Sonntag etwas größer. Damit würde sich ja der Sonntag anbieten?! Wir könnten aber auch Samstag anpeilen und bei Schlechtwetter morgens spontan auf Sonntag verschieben. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - ich bin dabei, wenn´s nicht schüttet, egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag.

Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## speciallady (22. Januar 2009)

..sucht ihr euch den termin aus..tendentiell wäre mir der sonntag lieber, da ich am samstag mal in den spessart wollte... 

lg sl


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. Januar 2009)

Heute ist hier rund um Frankfurt durch den Regen alles "abgesoffen" . Ich tendiere auch zu Sonntag, vielleicht ist es dann etwas trockener von unten.
Deshalb schlage ich vor:

Sonntag, 25.1. um 11 Uhr

am Waldparkplatz an der Kreisquerverbindung
K 174 zwischen Dietzenbach und Jügesheim
Von Dietzenbach aus gesehen links, kurz vor dem Waldrand.

Bei maps.google und für eine Routenplanung hier zu sehen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...50.014365,8.849026&spn=0.072583,0.138531&z=13

@ saxoshuttle
Das ist der Parkplatz, von dem aus wir schon einmal gestartet sind

@ speciallady
Achtung, das ist nicht der Parkplatz, auf dem wir uns schon einmal getroffen haben - der für Sonntag liegt zwar auch links an der "Kreisquerverbindung", aber ein Stück weiter (auch mit Linksabbiegerspur) von Dietzenbach aus gesehen Richtung Jügesheim.


Wenn Ihr eine andere Uhrzeit besser findet ... bitte posten.
Falls noch jemand kurzfristig dazu kommen möchte: wir fahren sicher nicht vor 11 Uhr los  und ich habe dann auch mein Handy für eine Nachricht an.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## saxoshuttle (23. Januar 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Deshalb schlage ich vor:
> 
> Sonntag, 25.1. um 11 Uhr
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich direkt mit dem Rad kommen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie lange ich bis da brauche -  werde versuchen pünktlich zu sein, falls es etwas später wird, melde ich mich bei Taunusschnecke.

Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Januar 2009)

@ all

Wer hat denn am Montag Zeit und Lust zum radeln? Würde gerne an der Nidda oder am Main fahren. Wie es im Wald heute nach dem Glatteis aussieht

Meldet euch wenn Interesse besteht.

Ein schönes WE und viel Spaß am Sonntag

Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. Januar 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn am Montag Zeit und Lust zum radeln? Würde gerne an der Nidda oder am Main fahren.


Ich brauche wieder Frischmilch und da meine bisherige Kuh gerade nichts abgibt, muss ich eine hinter Bad Vilbel nehmen. Den Weg wollte ich sowieso mal per Rad testen. (Da gibt's übrigens auch noch gutes Bio-Brot + sämtl. Bio-Lebensmittel)

D.h. ich könnte am Montag 
Strecke wäre die Nidda lang bis hinter Bad Vilbel + wieder zurück.

Treffen im Niddapark, vor dem Vereinshaus?
Um wieviel Uhr? (die Kuh steht den ganzen Tag lang da rum)


----------



## speciallady (25. Januar 2009)

hallo taunusschnecke und saxoshuttle,

habe es heute morgen nicht geschafft. hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne tour? ich werde mich jetzt aufs rad schwingen. taunusschnecke: kannst du mir bitte nochmal deine handynummer pn'en. Finde sie nicht mehr..

lg speciallday


----------



## triafun (26. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,

bei dem tollen Wetter momentan könnt ihr ja richtig Punkte einfahren.
Ich bin leider seit 1 Woche krank...und diesmal kuriere ich den Mist auch richtig aus. Meine Ärztin hat heute das böse Wort Antibiotika in den Mund genommen . Also ist schön Ausruhen angesagt, damit ich die Dinger nicht schlucken muss .


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Januar 2009)

@ triafun, leider erwischt es  in diesem Jahr jeden einmal. Wünsche dir gute Besserung.


@Taunusschnecke, hatte deine Nachricht hier leider zu spät gelesen und mich mit meinem Bruder zum biken verabredet. Sorry. Wir sind zum Hibike geradelt und promt wieder was gekauft.

@ Miss Quax  und weißt du was?.... auf dem Ständer für 130........ jetzt für 65........und jetzt meins......
Gut das man manchmal etwas warten kann und sich auch mit den Endscheidungen  etwas schwer tut.


LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Katze Timba (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle,
hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung im "schwanger-fahren"? Bisher habe ich keinen großen Bauch und mein Doc hat auch gesagt, dass ich ruhig Sport machen kann. Im Moment bin ich sehr erkältet und dies fällt daher zurzeit flach. Sobald ich wieder fit bin, möchte ich aber mal wieder ausfahren. 
Gruß
Die Katze


----------



## saxoshuttle (28. Januar 2009)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung im "schwanger-fahren"? Bisher habe ich keinen großen Bauch und mein Doc hat auch gesagt, dass ich ruhig Sport machen kann. Im Moment bin ich sehr erkältet und dies fällt daher zurzeit flach. Sobald ich wieder fit bin, möchte ich aber mal wieder ausfahren.
> Gruß
> Die Katze



Hallo Katze,

ich selbst habe da keine Erfahrung, aber ich denke das ist sehr individuell. Eine Bekannte von mir ist bei der ersten Schwangerschaft noch zehn Tage vor der Entbindung mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Bei der zweiten Schwangerschaft geht es jetzt schon im vierten Monat nicht mehr.
Solange du ein gutes Gefühl dabei hast, spricht wohl nichts dagegen, weiter (moderat) zu radeln.

Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Januar 2009)

@ triafun + speciallady ... und sonstige Kranke 
Gute Besserung!
Ich bin bis jetzt heil durchgekommen, aber heute fühle ich mich so, als ob ich ab morgen die Nächste bin     schnief ... hust ... muss mir mal ein Programm für die Nacht überlegen (auf jeden Fall mit Glühwein )


@Katze Timba
Wenn der Doc schon ein ok gegeben hat ... dann würde ich nach meine (Tages-)Gefühl handeln.


----------



## triafun (30. Januar 2009)

> Ich bin bis jetzt heil durchgekommen, aber heute fühle ich mich so, als ob ich ab morgen die Nächste bin    schnief ... hust ... muss mir mal ein Programm für die Nacht überlegen (auf jeden Fall mit Glühwein )


Och nöööö...du jetzt nicht auch noch. Genau...bearbeite die bösen Viren schön mit Alk, bis ihnen schwindelig wird


----------



## Angsthase 62 (31. Januar 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das es allen kranken bald wieder besser geht. Es soll ja in der nächsten Woche wieder wärmer werden und ich möchte so gerne mal wieder bei Plusgraden biken

Habt noch ein schönes Wochenende und vertreibt alle Viren und Bakterien
( womit auch immer....)

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (9. Februar 2009)

So ... ich melde mich mal von Krankenlager aus.
Es hatte mich heftig und aus heiterem Himmel erwischt.  Etliche Tage recht hohes Fieber, dazu die üblichen Erkältungssymptome und jetzt immer noch ein ganz übler trockener Husten 

Aber es geht wieder aufwärts, ich krieche schon wieder am PC rum  und habe mir gestern einen netten Trost gegönnt    

Mit (Outdoor-)Aktivitäten werde ich allerdings ganz langsam wieder anfangen...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Februar 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

schön das du wieder aus dem Bett bist. Dein Trostpflaster ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.
Freue mich schon deinen neuen Freund in Natura zu sehen

Bis bald und weiterhin gute Besserung

Angsthase 62


----------



## MissQuax (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich reihe mich ab heute auch in die Phalanx der Grippegeschädigten ein. Nachdem ich den ganzen Winter unbeschadet durchgehalten habe, hat's mich jetzt - mit "freundlicher Hilfestellung" meines schon seit Montag kränkelnden Liebsten   - auch eiskalt erwischt. So die üblichen Symptome: "Rüsselseuche", Halsweh/Heiserkeit, ätzender Husten und etwas Fieber. 

Mit Pünktchensammeln ist erstmal für mind. 8 Tage Schluss.

Wünsche allen, die noch "clean" sind, ein schönes (Bike-?)Wochenende und allen Infizierten gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. Februar 2009)

@ MissQuax

wünsche dir gute Besserung. Sehe mal zu das du deine Rüsselpest schnell überwindest.

Mir geht das Wetter und vor allem der Schnee ganz schön auf den Geist. Bei uns liegen ca. 15 cm Schnee und immer noch kein Ende in Sicht.
Kann es denn nicht nur in den Alpen schneien?? Da wollen wir nämlich in zwei Wochen zum Skifahren hin

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## saxoshuttle (16. Februar 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Mir geht das Wetter und vor allem der Schnee ganz schön auf den Geist. Bei uns liegen ca. 15 cm Schnee und immer noch kein Ende in Sicht.
> Kann es denn nicht nur in den Alpen schneien??
> LG Angsthase 62



Also ich find´s klasse, dass es endlich mal richtig Winter ist . War heute mal eben schnell am Taufstein zum Langlaufen in einer herrlichen Winterlandschaft und habe gut Punkte für den WP gemacht 

LG und allen "Vergrippten" natürlich gute Besserung!

saxoshuttle


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Februar 2009)

@ saxoshuttle,

da hast du ja wirklich viele Punkte beim Skilanglauf gesammelt. Ich komme zur Zeit nur zum Joggen. ( Versuche die Marathonvorbereitung für unseren Weiltalmarathon im April durchzuziehen und wenn alles gut geht diesen dann auch zu melden. Mal sehen wie alles klappt.)

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mädels bzw. Winterhexen,

ich bin zum 4. Mal in diesem Winter krank und muss nun auch noch Antibiotika nehmen. Meine Trainingsmotivation ist endgültig futsch.
Macht es euch etwas aus, wenn ich mich hier komplett ausklinke (soll heißen abmelde)? Ich bin in so vielen Foren unterwegs, mit unterschiedlichen Namen, dass ich etwas reduzieren möchte. Bisher hatte mich der WP noch motivieren können, das ist aber mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall. 
Ich will einfach endlich gesund werden und mir um Training, geplante Wettkämpfe oder WP-Punkte keinen Kopf mehr machen. 
Sind meine paar Punkte, die ich ab März vielleicht noch beisteuern kann, wichtig für euch...oder schaut ihr (wie ich) gar nicht auf das Gesamtranking, so dass einer Abmeldung meinerseits nichts im Wege steht?


Gruß


----------



## MissQuax (20. Februar 2009)

triafun schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels bzw. Winterhexen,
> 
> ich bin zum 4. Mal in diesem Winter krank und muss nun auch noch Antibiotika nehmen. Meine Trainingsmotivation ist endgültig futsch.
> Macht es euch etwas aus, wenn ich mich hier komplett ausklinke (soll heißen abmelde)? Ich bin in so vielen Foren unterwegs, mit unterschiedlichen Namen, dass ich etwas reduzieren möchte. Bisher hatte mich der WP noch motivieren können, das ist aber mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall.
> ...


 
Na, das ist ja wirklich nervig wenn man so oft krank ist. Mir reicht schon der eine grippale Infekt. Kann schon verstehen, wenn du da richtig lustlos bist. 

Aber warum "ausklinken"? Lass doch einfach alles weiterlaufen wie bisher: *WENN* du wieder gesund bist und *WENN* du wieder trainieren kannst (in welcher Form auch immer), dann trag' es doch, sobald du dazu kommst, im WP ein. Und wenn du doch eine längere Genesungspause brauchst, dann trägst du eben nichts ein. 

*Ich denke, JEDE im Team freut sich, wenn es dir besser geht und du vielleicht wieder den ein oder anderen Punkt beisteuerst *(auch wenn ein guter Platz im Gesamtranking bestimmt nicht der Hauptbeweggrund ist)*, aber KEINE wird dir in irgendeiner Form "böse" sein, wenn es nicht klappt.*

*Also mach dir keinen Stress und komm wieder richtig auf die Füße - vielleicht kehrt mit der Gesundheit dann ja auch die Motivation mit zurück! *

GUTE BESSERUNG!

MissQuax / Petra


----------



## saxoshuttle (20. Februar 2009)

triafun schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels bzw. Winterhexen,
> 
> ich bin zum 4. Mal in diesem Winter krank und muss nun auch noch Antibiotika nehmen. Meine Trainingsmotivation ist endgültig futsch.
> Macht es euch etwas aus, wenn ich mich hier komplett ausklinke (soll heißen abmelde)? Ich bin in so vielen Foren unterwegs, mit unterschiedlichen Namen, dass ich etwas reduzieren möchte. Bisher hatte mich der WP noch motivieren können, das ist aber mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall.
> ...





@triafun: Auch von mir erstmal liebe Genesungswünsche! Lass es einfach ganz ruhig und entspannt angehen, dann kommt mit der Gesundheit ganz bestimmt auch die Lust wieder  Und mach dir keinen Stress mit dem WP, aber ich denke es freuen sich alle, wenn dann irgenwann vielleicht auch wieder ein paar Pünktchen von dir zu sehen sind, denn dann wissen wir, dass es dir auch wieder besser geht 

LG, saxoshuttle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Februar 2009)

@ Triafun

auch ich schließe mich saxoshuttle und MIssQuax an. Nur kein Stress und vor alllem gute Besserung.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## triafun (23. Februar 2009)

Danke erstmal für euren Zuspruch, den ich mir über meinen letzten Post jedoch eigentlich nicht erschleichen wollte .
Fakt ist, dass mich der WP motivieren sollte. Jetzt ist er eher Last. Mein Immunsystem ist offensichtlich angeschlagen und ich möchte beim Training eben nicht daran denken "Komm, noch 10 Minuten mehr und es gibt noch einen weiteren Punkt" . Blöd, ich weiß, ist aber nunmal so . Natürlich trainier ich wieder und das auch noch diese Woche. Trotzdem würde ich mich gerne abmelden, falls es euch nicht zu sehr stört.


----------



## triafun (24. Februar 2009)

So, da es keine Widerrede gibt, meld ich mich hier mal ab. Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim WP und bei gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## MissQuax (24. Februar 2009)

triafun schrieb:


> So, da es keine Widerrede gibt, meld ich mich hier mal ab. Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim WP und bei gemeinsamen Touren.


 
Na dann ... 

mach's gut und dir viel spass anderswo!


triafun schrieb:


> Ich bin in so vielen Foren unterwegs, mit unterschiedlichen Namen, dass ich etwas reduzieren möchte


 

Finde aber deine Beweggründe und deine Argumentation etwas "unverständlich".


triafun schrieb:


> Natürlich trainier ich wieder und das auch noch diese Woche. Trotzdem würde ich mich gerne abmelden


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Februar 2009)

@ all

So, möchte mich heute für die nächste Woche verabschieden. Es geht in den Schnee zum Skifahren .
Ich wünsche euch beim Biken recht viel Spaß. Das Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## saxoshuttle (26. Februar 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> So, möchte mich heute für die nächste Woche verabschieden. Es geht in den Schnee zum Skifahren .
> Ich wünsche euch beim Biken recht viel Spaß. Das Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden.
> ...



Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass und traumhaftes Wetter !!! Pass auf dich und die Lawinen auf und komme bitte ohne Hals- und Beinbruch wieder 

Ich habe mich leider schon am Montag mit einer schönen LL-Runde am Taufstein vom Winter verabschiedet 

LG, saxoshuttle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. März 2009)

Ich melde mich mal wieder als "noch lebend" zurück 

Mit der Grippe hatte es mich schlimm erwischt, danach ist trotz Winterpokal die Motivation total in den Keller gefallen - unter anderem auch, weil meine Kondition komplett im Eimer ist und ich nach zwei kleinen Ausfahrten schon wieder Schluckbeschwerden im Hals habe  .

Im Taunus sieht es auch nicht gerade schön aus. Die Holzernte scheint in vollem Gange zu sein und hinterlässt überall Spuren . Da ist plötzlich ein Trail zur Autobahn geworden und das Naturschutzgebiet Hünerbergwiesen blieb auch nicht verschont ... dabei steht doch auf dem Schild, es sei untersagt Pflanzen zu beschädigen  






Das Wetter habe ich übrigens auch langsam satt ... wie wohl viele hier  
Einziger Trost: der Garmin edge ist wirklich ein spaßiges Spielzeug


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. März 2009)

Hallo Mädls,

bin wieder da aus dem Schnee. Scheen wars und die Knochen sind auch heil geblieben.
Hatte mich schon gefreut hier den Frühling anzufinden aber da lag ich wohl falsch.
Wie sieht es mit euren Aktivitäten aus? Seid ihr alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht?

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Tigerelke (14. März 2009)

Hey Ladies!

Auch ich melde mich zurück - aus dem australischen Sommer! Tja, die sechs Wochen sind wie im Flug vergangen und jetzt ist es Zeit, mal wieder etwas Sport zu treiben, denn ich hab seit Weihnachten gar nichts mehr gemacht, von ein paar Wanderungen im Outback und in den Grampian Mountains mal abgesehen. 

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle wieder gesund und munter. 

Heute, Samstag 14.03., soll es ja eigentlich sonnig und recht mild werden. Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt? Morgen hab ich auch noch nichts vor.

LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. März 2009)

@ Tigerelke

leider alles zu spät gelesen. Kann an diesem und das nächste WE leider nicht.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MissQuax (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

hier auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir!

Habe gestern die ersten Hüpfer nach meinem Crash gemacht. Ging ganz gut, der Kopf spielt noch mit und die Übung kommt dann von alleine wieder. Für den Anfang war ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden.  Und Mav konnte seine neue Cam (bis zu 40 Bilder/Sekunde) und ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (siehe Foto-Montage) ausgiebig testen.






Viele Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## Tigerelke (16. März 2009)

Wow, sieht cool aus! Toller Sprung, perfekt in Szene gesetzt! 

LG


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. März 2009)

.............


----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. März 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

zu dieser Locations möcht ich auch mal. In der nächsten Woche habe ich leider schon alle Frei - zeit verplant. Ich hoffe in der Woche vor Ostern geht was. 

Noch ein schönes WE an alle

LG Angsthase


----------



## GirlsBikeToo (29. März 2009)

Jaa, Frühling!! Endlich wieder mit kurzer Hose biken  
Ahso...jmd ausm Umkreis Friedberg hier?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. April 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Termin zum Biken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat:

Montag, den 6.4. um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (3. April 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Termin zum Biken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat:
> 
> ...


Ach desdewesche gibts nachmittags keinen Kaffee/Zitronenkuchen für den klaane Bruder ...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. April 2009)

@ Zilli

hast du etwa frei??? dann kannste ja Biken komme mit liebe Mädls

LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. April 2009)

> Montag, den 6.4. um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark



Ich bin dann da


----------



## MissQuax (6. April 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Termin zum Biken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat:
> 
> Montag, den 6.4. um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark


 

Die erste Frauen-Frühlings-Tour mit Angsthase62 und Taunusschnecke: nicht lang (war mir nach dem WE gerade recht) aber sehr chillig. Auch das kleine Sonnenbad an den Hünerbergwiesen war eine Wohltat! 



Mädels - es hat Spaß gemacht! Ich hoffe, eine Wiederholung läßt nicht wieder so lange auf sich warten.

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. April 2009)

Für die Osterplanung:

Ich habe vor, mich mit MTB und RR zu vergnügen.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich eine längere MTB-Tour (incl. Kneipenpause  ) mit Start/Ende im Rodgau machen.
Ansonsten ist noch alles offen...

Abstimmung hier oder per PN/Tel


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. April 2009)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

habe bis jetzt noch keine genauen Durchblick was Termine an Ostern angeht. Werde mich kurz melden wenn sich was ergibt.

Die Tour am Montag war richtig gut zum Einstieg.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Tigerelke (9. April 2009)

Hallo Taunusschnecke!

Ostereiersuchen im Rodgau klingt gut! Wie passt es dir am Sonntag gegen 11 Uhr? 

lg
Elke


----------



## saxoshuttle (9. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin ab morgen eine Woche in Sachsen unterwegs und danach plane ich ab dem 20.4. zwei oder drei Tage beim RR-Trainingslager der Reichelsheimer im ODW mitzufahren. Also, falls von der auch-RR-Fraktion jemand Lust hat ...
Nach dem 01.05. sollte ich dann auch mal wieder Zeit für´s MTB haben.

Ich wünsche euch allen tolle Osterfeiertage mit herrlichem (Rad-)Wetter und viel Erfolg bei der Ostereiersuche!

Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. April 2009)

Treffpunkt am Ostersonntag ist ca. 11 Uhr an der Kreisquerverbindung.
Genaueres bitte per PN oder am Sonntag per Handy erfragen.

@ saxoshuttle: Um Trainingslager habe ich mich bisher immer erfolgreich gedrückt 
Nach dem 1.5. -  ja, wäre schön, mal wieder was zusammen zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. April 2009)

Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest mit vielen schönen Ostertouren.







Habe mich gestern von Zilli quälen lassen. Wir sind Richtung Altkönig gefahen Es war vom Wetter her einfach toll. Meine Trailqualitäten lassen allderdings noch zu wünschen übrig.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. April 2009)

Ich war am Ostermontag mal im *Vorspessartgebiet* um ein paar Ostereier zu suchen. 
Gefunden habe ich auch welche: sie nannten sich z.B. Birkenhainer, Klappermühlchen, Antonius ... *mit sehr netten Trails*  muss ich sagen (die ich dank meinem Lieblings-Spielzeug auch alle gefunden und zur weiteren Verwendung archiviert habe). 

Die Osterspaziergänger, die wir am Sonntag vermisst hatten, waren wohl alle dorthin geeilt, um zusammen mit Mengen von MTBlern die Frischluft zu genießen  ... soo viele Biker sehe ich im Taunus nie (aber die Trails waren frei ).

Wer von Euch dort mal fahren möchte, kann sich gerne an mich wenden. Ich werde sicher demnächst da wieder unterwegs sein.  
Ist besonders interessant für diejenigen, die östlich/südöstlich von Frankfurt wohnen. Aus dem (Hinter-)Taunus sind es aber leider noch ca. 30 km mehr als von mir aus und lt. google-maps wohl eine gute Stunde Fahrzeit bis zu einem Startplatz.
Ich finde aber es lohnt sich! 

Ich sichte mal die Fotos, vielleicht setze ich ein paar ins Album.


----------



## Miss H (15. April 2009)

Hallo Mädels (und Jungs)

Melde mich zurück, bin ab heute wieder online nach meinem Umzug und hab auch Telefon mit der alten Nummer, da grift ma sich an den Kopf!!!! (Es war unter keine Umständen möglich, bei meinem Betreiber, die alte Nummer mitzunehemn...Jetzt hab ich die alte noch und hoffe es merkt keiner von denen....

Würde gerne am Sonntag eine flache Tour fahren, als Einstieg sozusagen 
(20 - max. 30 km), nach einem halben Jahr Pause.

Vielleicht hat jemand auch Lust zu einer Erholungstour? Würd mich freuen.

Liebste Grüße von mir


----------



## Tigerelke (15. April 2009)

Hey Taunusschnecke!

Cool, da fahren wir demnächst mal hin! Ich freue mich schon. 

Gruß
Tigerelke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. April 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke,

ich fahr dann auch mit falls ich frei haben sollte. Als Tagesausflug würde mich auch der weite Anfahrtsweg nicht schrecken.
Auf mein neues Gefährt warte ich immer noch

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. April 2009)

@ all

Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Montag den 20. April zu biken.

Ort und Zeit kann man je nach Teilnehmer noch festlegen.


Habe heute von meinem Händler erfahren das es noch zwei Wochen dauern wird bis mein Stereo da ist. Es würde gerade bei Cube montiert. Ich hoffe das die Zeitangabe jetzt wirklich realistisch ist.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (17. April 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ...Habe heute von meinem Händler erfahren das es noch zwei Wochen dauern wird bis mein Stereo da ist. Es würde gerade bei Cube montiert. Ich hoffe das die Zeitangabe jetzt wirklich realistisch ist.
> LG Angsthase


Dann 











 wir mal, dass die zwei Wochen vor dem 01.05. vorbei sind ...


----------



## missmarple (17. April 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich war am Ostermontag mal im *Vorspessartgebiet* um ein paar Ostereier zu suchen.
> Gefunden habe ich auch welche: sie nannten sich z.B. Birkenhainer, Klappermühlchen, Antonius ... *mit sehr netten Trails*  muss ich sagen (die ich dank meinem Lieblings-Spielzeug auch alle gefunden und zur weiteren Verwendung archiviert habe).
> 
> ......
> ...




Das ist quasi bei mir "vor der Haustüre"...  
(War am Ostermontag übrigens auch am Klappermühlchen und auf der Birkenhainer unterwegs.  )

Wenn's Dich mal irgendwann unter der Woche - bevorzugt in der zweiten Wochenhälfte, sprich Donnerstag/Freitag, evtl. auch Mittwoch - dahin verschlägt, können wir gerne mal ein Ründchen zusammen drehen, wenn Du magst.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. April 2009)

@ Miss H:
Schön, wieder was von Dir zu hören 
Für Sonntag bin ich leider schon mit dem Rennrad verabredet. Nächsten Samstag kann ich nicht, was nächsten Sonntag ist, weiss ich noch nicht.




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ich fahr dann auch mit falls ich frei haben sollte. Als Tagesausflug würde mich auch der weite Anfahrtsweg nicht schrecken.


 
Ja, die Ecke Richtung Spessart ist schon nicht schlecht. Das werde ich noch verfeinern und ausbauen. Ich brauche diese Saison neue Landschaften + Touren 




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> *Wer hat Lust und Zeit* am Montag den 20. April zu biken.


*Ich habe & kann* 

Und hoffentlich kommt Dein Bike wirklich noch in diesem Monat.


@ missmarple
Danke für die Einladung. Tag + Termin ist bei mir noch sehr unklar.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. April 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

dann werden wir morgen früh mal telefonieren. Bin ab 18 Uhr mit dem Lauftreff verabredet. Wir treffen uns immer nach dem Weiltalmarathon zum Gedankenaustausch.

LG Angsthase


----------



## speciallady (22. April 2009)

saxoshuttle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin ab morgen eine Woche in Sachsen unterwegs und danach plane ich ab dem 20.4. zwei oder drei Tage beim RR-Trainingslager der Reichelsheimer im ODW mitzufahren. Also, falls von der auch-RR-Fraktion jemand Lust hat ...


----------



## speciallady (22. April 2009)

@saxoshuttle

Wann fährst Du denn in Reichelsheim? War am So dabei und überlege am Freitag mitzufahren. Hatte zwar bis gestern urlaub, eine Stunde Anfahrt war mir für jeden Tag zu weit. Ist aber klasse im Odenwald!

Melde Dich doch mal wenn Du am Freitah mitfährst.

An alle: wer fährt denn wo unter der Woche? Fahre sowohl MTB als auch RR. Z.Zt. mehr Rennrad zum Kondition aufbauen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal bei Euch mitfharen könnte.

LG Speciallady


----------



## saxoshuttle (22. April 2009)

@speciallady: Bin leider nicht dazugekommen, in meinen freien Tagen mitzufahren und morgen ruft leider wieder die Arbeit. Aber vielleicht klappt´s ja so mal mit einer gemeinsamen RR-Runde?

Grüße, saxoshuttle


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. April 2009)

Hi speciallady - schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen 


speciallady schrieb:


> An alle: wer fährt denn wo unter der Woche? Fahre sowohl MTB als auch RR. Z.Zt. mehr Rennrad zum Kondition aufbauen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal bei Euch mitfahren könnte.



Diese Woche waren Angsthase 62, MissQuax und ich in der Nähe von Hofheim unterwegs. Für das Wochenende und die nächste Woche ist noch nichts geplant.

Generell fahre ich zu ganz unterschiedlichen Zeiten und an verschiedenen Orten. Zur Zeit suche ich nach neuen MTB-Strecken, z.B. im Vorspessart und demnächst auch Spessart. RR fahre ich ab und zu Sonntags ... eine RTF oder auch mal so einfach durch die Gegend, damit mein Garmin neues Futter bekommt 

Samstag, 25.4. kann ich nicht.

*Sonntag, 26.4.* habe ich noch nichts Konkretes vor. *Falls hier Interesse besteht, können wir was ausmachen - egal ob MTB oder RR und egal wo ... ich bin offen für alle Vorschläge/Wünsche.* 

Falls nichts zustande kommt, dann fahre ich wahrscheinlich zur RTF nach Klein-Linden (bei Gießen, Start 7-11 Uhr)

Also Mädels, wie sieht's allgemein aus?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. April 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

Hallo, ich kann noch nichts konkretes sagen wegen biken am Wochenende. Bin morgen und am Samstag arbeiten und anschließend beim Lauftreff. Ich hoffe immer noch auf eine Nachricht von meinem Radhändler das neue Bike holen zu können. Deshalb kann ich mich auch nur kurzfristig verabreden. Falls ich bis Samstag noch nichts gehört habe würde sich der Montag wieder zu einer Tour anbieten.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Miss H (27. April 2009)

@ all,

Vollzugsmeldung!  hüpf:

war am Sonntag erstmalig wieder onbiking, einmal um den Staufen und zurück, gut dass keiner dabei war, bin heute noch völlig geschafft, aber es war ein Anfang !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (27. April 2009)

wieso kommt da kein Hüpfsmily


----------



## caroka (27. April 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> wieso kommt da kein Hüpfsmily



Ei, weil Du so hibbelisch bist wie Dein Hüpfsmily.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. April 2009)

@ Miss H

schön das du wieder zurück bist und wieder biken kannst.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Miss H (1. Mai 2009)

hi, guten morgen,

was Ihr denn so am diesem Maiwochenende?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. Mai 2009)

@ Miss H
super, dass Du wieder auf dem Bike bist 

Ich mache nachher etwas RR-Training für den Vogesen-Urlaub in zwei Wochen. Irgendwie muss ich doch dort die Hügel hochkommen 

Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit, aber morgen - am Samstag - könnte ich mal wieder was mit dem MTB machen...  

Wer, wo, wann?   (nicht zu früh, ich muss vorher noch was besorgen)


----------



## Miss H (1. Mai 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke, 

ich hab morgen - Samstag - keine Zeit - schade,
aber viel Spass und vielen Dank für das Angebot und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. Mai 2009)

Muß hier mal meinen Frust loslassen. Von meinem bestelltem Bike ist noch weit und breit nichts in Sicht. Bin am überlegen ob ich die Bestellung stornieren soll.
Aber dann geht die Sucherei nach einem anderen Modell wieder von vorne los und ob das dann so wie ich es gerne möchte auch im Laden steht oder bestellt werden muß ist dann die nächste Frage.

Hilfe !!!, was soll ich nur machen ? 

Schlimm ist es ja , wenn man sich etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hat und eigentlich nicht bereit ist davon abzulassen.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## crazymtb (8. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Lieferzeit war damals ein Grund warum ich kein cube stereo genommen habe. Irgendwie wäre die Saison schon zur Hälfte rum gewesen und ich hätte, wie du kein MTB gehabt.
Und alle Händler hatten die gleich schlechte Info der Lieferungszeit 

Meine Aussage wird dir nicht viel helfen, würde trotzdem schon mal nach Ersatz ausschauen.

Viel Glück 

lG Crazymtb


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist wirklich eine Sch...situation. Sehr schwer, dazu einen Rat zu geben.
Und die Erfahrung die crazymtb (hallo   wie geht's? ) beschrieben hat, ist auch nicht sehr ermutigend. 
Ich würde doch mal ein Lapierre Spicy (Zesty) o.ä. probefahren ... andere Mütter haben auch schöne Söhne . 
Und schau vielleicht auch mal in dem entsprechenden [thread=300442]Thread hier[/thread], evtl. erleichtert das etwas die Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt mal eine Woche mit dem RR in den Vogesen und mache da die Straßen unsicher


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Mai 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

viel Spaß im Urlaub mit dem RR.
Ich fahre morgen für 5 Tage in die Schweiz. Mit 
 MTB und RR.
Habe mich nach Ansicht des Zesty für das Warten aufs Stereo entschlossen.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

so bin wieder zurück aus der Schweiz. Schön wars.

Wie sieht es aus, hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Dienstag so gegen 11 Uhr zum biken?
Ort kann man ja noch absprechen.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MissQuax (25. Mai 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> so bin wieder zurück aus der Schweiz. Schön wars.
> 
> ...


Nach Telefonat mit Angsthase 62 ist geplant, am Dienstag um ca. 11 Uhr bei mir zu einer 2 - 3 stündigen, stressfreien Tour (ohne allzuviele Hm) zu starten. Vielleicht möchte ja noch jemand mitkommen.

Wir haben mal ins Auge gefasst, Richtung Mörfelder Wald zu fahren. Über die Strecke könnte natürlich auf Wunsch auch nochmal geredet werden. 

Viele Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. Mai 2009)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück. War goil - besonders die 10-12%- :kotz: oder gar noch mehr   Rampen/Anstiege... 
Und soo schöne Trails gibt es da  ... habe einige zu Fuß erkundet ... muss da unbedingt nochmal 'ne Woche mit dem MTB hin...

Dienstag passt mir leider nicht.
Aber für 

*kommenden Samstag, 30.5*.

habe ich mich heute mit Miss H zu einer hardtailgeeigneten  *Flach-Tour für Kranke, Rekonvaleszente, Lange-nicht-mehr-gefahrene etc.* verabredet. Möchte noch jemand aus einer dieser Kategorien ... oder auch einfach so  mitfahren??

Start am Samstag voraussichtlich ca. 11/12 Uhr im Rodgau-Gebiet. Näheres dann hier, per PN, mail, Telefon oder so.




Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Habe mich nach Ansicht des Zesty für das Warten aufs Stereo entschlossen.


Na, hoffentlich kommt es dann bald. Das ist ja (Tier-)quälerei was die mit Dir machen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Mai 2009)

@ TAUNUSSCHNECKE

ja das ist wirklich (Tier-)quälerei. Habe bis jetzt immer noch nichts gehört. Es wird bestimmt so sein wie schon erwähnt - nach dem Urlaub ist es dann da, oder doch nicht??

War heute mit Männe am Rhein biken. Es war schon toll . Nur etwas lang ( 81 km ) fürs Sitzfleisch und nicht eingecremt. Das Gesicht und die Arme kribbeln leicht.


Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht. Meine Tochter kommt und will von mir etwas an einem Kleid geändert haben. Aber ich hoffe es geht bald was.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (28. Mai 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke
"Aber für 

*kommenden Samstag, 30.5*.

habe ich mich heute mit Miss H zu einer hardtailgeeigneten  *Flach-Tour für Kranke, Rekonvaleszente, Lange-nicht-mehr-gefahrene etc.* verabredet. Möchte noch jemand aus einer dieser Kategorien ... oder auch einfach so  mitfahren??

Start am Samstag voraussichtlich ca. 11/12 Uhr im Rodgau-Gebiet. Näheres dann hier, per PN, mail, Telefon oder so."

wollte das eigentlich zitieren, hab aber vergessen, wie man das macht.

finde es großartig - mir gehts  ein wenig schlecht...
Meine Therapeutin hat mir erst mal die Hüfte getapt in rot und blau vom Knie bis unter die Schulter und rund um meinen Allerwertesten, sieht echt cool aus, um meine Schmerzen zu lindern, was es noch nicht tut. Aber Fahrradfahren - was im weitesten Sinne ja flach mit dem MtB durch den Wald geigen heißt - sollte ich tun...
So freue ich mich auf eine schöne Genußtour...auf dem Bike hab ich zum Glück keine Schmerzen Wir telefonieren.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Mai 2009)

Moin moin,
hier ist noch Zeit und Treffpunkt für

Samstag, 30.5.

*Treffen ca. 11.30 Uhr 
am Wald-Parkplatz an der K 174 (Kreisquerverbindung)
*

 ... flach + verletztenfähig   Länge/Dauer je nach Wunsch, die Strecke ist immer verlängerbar oder abkürzbar ...  hier klicken um Treffpunkt + Anfahrt bei google maps zu finden.

Treffpunkt ist der *1. Parkplatz links* auf der K 174 von Dietzenbach aus gesehen Richtung Rodgau. Eine kurze Abbiegespur auf der Kreisquerverbindung führt dahin - in der Mitte des Platzes steht ein Hochspannungsmast.


@ Angsthase
Schade, dass Du nicht kannst. Na, hoffentlich kommt das Bike nicht erst nach dem Urlaub. Das wäre echt grausam.

@ Miss H
Recht unten in jedem Posting ist ein Button "Zitieren". Da drauf drücken


----------



## Miss H (29. Mai 2009)

Samstag, 30.5.

*Treffen ca. 11.30 Uhr 
am Wald-Parkplatz an der K 174 (Kreisquerverbindung)
*

 ... flach + verletztenfähig   

ich bin dabei !!!!!


----------



## Miss H (29. Mai 2009)

Samstag, 30.5.

*Treffen ca. 11.30 Uhr 
am Wald-Parkplatz an der K 174 (Kreisquerverbindung)
*

 ... flach + verletztenfähig   

ich bin dabei !!!!!

ich wollte das eigentlich wieder löschen...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. Juni 2009)

Morgen, Dienstag nach Pfingsten ist in Frankfurt Wäldchestag und alle haben ab Mittag frei um ins Wäldche zu gehen 
Ein sehr schönes Wäldche gibt es auch bei Anspach, deshalb 

*Treffpunkt 2.6. um ca. 14.30 Uhr *
*
auf dem Parkplatz an der L 3041* zwischen Dorfweil/Brombach und Anspach (Nähe Waldschwimmbad).
Es gibt zwei Parkplätze schräg gegenüber, einen auf jeder Fahrbahnseite. Besser ist der aus Richtung Dorfweil/Brombach, da ist Schatten, Start + Ende der Tour. Vorsicht, es liegt überall etwas Glas rum.

Guckst Du hier bei google maps für genauen Treffpunkt + Anfahrt.
Ist zwar etwas weiter zu fahren, aber es lohnt sich   .

Es empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose, das Gras ist schon hoch + hier und da eine Dorne oder Brennessel, durch die man durch muss  .


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. Juni 2009)

Treffen heute:

*Achtung: Zeit geändert auf 12.00 Uhr*


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. Juni 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

leider klappt auch bei mir die geänderte Anfangszeit nicht. Das wird mir bis um 14.30 Uhr viel zu knapp. Muß ab 15.00 Uhr arbeiten.

Aber eine andere Frage, wie sieht es am Freitag aus? da hätte ich den ganzen Tag frei.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. Juni 2009)

Sch... wenn man nicht Frankfurt-Wäldchesfrei hat  ... ok, nicht alle Frankfurter haben heute frei ... 

Ich habe die für heute geplante Strecke noch etwas optimiert - saugoile Ecke da   - und würde sie gerne auch *am Freitag noch einmal fahren* ... ggf. etwas modifziert bzw. km-mäßig verändert.

Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. Juni 2009)

Ja dann könnten wir am Freitag mal die Runde in Angriff nehmen. Mach mal einen Vorschlag wegen der Uhrzeit. Wie gesagt ich habe den ganzen Tag frei

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. Juni 2009)

Also, dann schlage ich vor 

*Treffpunkt am Freitag, 5.6. um ca. 11.00 Uhr *
*
auf dem Parkplatz an der L 3041* zwischen Dorfweil/Brombach und Anspach (Nähe Waldschwimmbad).

Es gibt zwei Parkplätze schräg gegenüber, einen auf jeder Fahrbahnseite. Gemeint ist der aus Richtung Dorfweil/Brombach, da ist Schatten, Start + Ende der Tour. Vorsicht, es liegt überall etwas Glas rum.

Guckst Du hier bei google maps für genauen Treffpunkt + Anfahrt.

Obwohl ich die Tour nochmals verfeinert + nasse Stellen/Sumpfwiese mit hohem Gras  gegen Anstiege ausgetauscht habe,  empfiehlt sich doch eine lange Hose. Hier und da ist noch eine Dorne oder Brennessel, durch die man durch muss  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. Juni 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke,

ja dann bis morgen früh um 11.00 Uhr

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Juni 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

war eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Hatte dann bis ich zu Hause war 40 km und 812 hm
Habe noch einen kleinen Berg vor der Haustüre mitgenommen. So jetzt bin ich platt, gehe auf einen Geburtstag und dann nach 24.00Uhr in die Heia.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Miss H (6. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt es gut - könnt freitags fahren.

Was geht denn morgen? Hätte Lust auf 30-40 km leicht hügelig...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Juni 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen? Hätte Lust auf 30-40 km leicht hügelig...


Im Moment habe ich null Bock auf mehr oder weniger nasse Trails morgen...
Vielleicht ändert sich meine Lust ja noch - wenn, dann so ab ca. Mittag vielleicht. Ich würde mich dann nochmal melden.



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> war eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Hatte dann bis ich zu Hause war 40 km und 812 hm


 

Ich werde da in der Gegend noch was basteln, habe schon Ideen 
Aber zuerst will ich mal wieder zu anderen, näheren Ecken im Taunus. Da stehen auch noch "neue Wege" an


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,

ich habe mich entschlossen heute nicht zu fahren. Ist mir zu kalt + ungemütlich und hier ist in der letzten Zeit viel (unangenehme Arbeit ) liegengeblieben.

Den Donnerstag-Feiertag habe ich bereits verplant, aber nächsten Samstag bin ich wieder tourbereit 
... falls jemand sich terminlich darauf einstellen möchte

Ansonsten während der Woche kurzfristig.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. Juni 2009)

@ all

Also morgen könnte ich ein paar Stunden fürs Biken abzwacken. Muß allerdings noch etwas Hausarbeit erledigen. Also meldet euch falls jemand Lust ud Zeit hat.
Kommen gerade aus Weilmünster. Da gab es heute ein Familienradeltag. Richtig was zum entspannt fahren.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich schaff's morgen leider nicht. 
Irgendwie wird die Woche insgesamt eng...


----------



## MissQuax (7. Juni 2009)

Dafür klappt's bei mir mal wieder 

Angsthase und ich wollen 10 Uhr bei mir starten Richtung Mörfelder Bruch und dort mal ein paar nette Trails abfahren. Also eine recht kommode, nicht allzu anstrengende Tour.

Wenn noch jemand kurzfristig mit möchte, bitte bis spätestens morgen 09.30 Uhr hier im Forum (oder per PN mit Telefonnummer falls Wegbeschreibung zum Startpunkt bei mir benötigt wird) melden.

Gruß, MissQuax

PS: Startpunkt ist Nähe Autobahnkreuz Wiesbaden (A3/A66).


----------



## Miss H (9. Juni 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> . . . , aber nächsten Samstag bin ich wieder tourbereit
> ... falls jemand sich terminlich darauf einstellen möchte



Ich hätte auch Lust -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gestern mit noch 'ner Verrückten zu Fuß im Regen im Taunus unterwegs gewesen  und ein paar Trails langgeschwommen. Es war ganz schön nass von unten ... oben haben die Regenjacken trocken und warm gehalten.


Wg. Samstag:


Miss H schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust -




Ob es *morgen* schon ausreichend trocken ist?
Ich bin jedenfalls mal *gegen 12 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark* für eine Runde (weiss noch nicht genau wo lang - je nach Wegbeschaffenheit ... vielleicht Richtung Marmorstein).

Am Sonntag bin ich voraussichtlich mit dem RR unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Juni 2009)

*Ich bin heute wohl doch nicht um 12 Uhr am P Hohemark. *
Zuerst muss ich noch einen defekten Abfluß reparieren und dazu vorher in den Baumarkt...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Juni 2009)

Heute klappt es bei mit auch nicht. Werde wie Taunusschnecke morgen mit dem RR unterwegs sein.
Sieht man sich in Hattersheim?

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Sieht man sich in Hattersheim?


Leider nein, wir fahren die RTF in Nieder-Weisel bei Butzbach ... nur leicht hügelig 
Abfluß ist repariert und eine nette Tour mit etlichen Höhenmetern gab's dann nachmittags auch noch


----------



## Miss H (13. Juni 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> eine nette Tour mit etlichen Höhenmetern gab's dann nachmittags auch noch



wieviele waren es denn?

es war wie immer klasse und der Trail nach EH einfach nur g.....

Danke noch mal


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. Juni 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> wieviele waren es denn?


Lt. Garmin
763 m Aufstieg gesamt
754 m Abstieg gesamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palavas (15. Juni 2009)

ich hätte lust sa so mo kein problem


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Juni 2009)

@ all

Wie sieht euer Interesse für eine Tour am Donnerstag aus?
Meldet euch.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## palavas (15. Juni 2009)

wo soll hin gehen ist das erste mal wo ich mit mache ich bin viel in mainz wiesbaden und nicht so viel in frankfurt ich komme in die nähe von frankfurt raunheim


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte Donnerstag Zeit und würde gerne mal wieder von der Saalburg aus starten und ein paar "neue" Wege testen.

Vormitttag 11 Uhr, wäre das recht?

@ palavas
Kann es sein, dass Deutsch nicht Deine Muttersprache ist?
Ich habe etwas Schwierigkeiten mit dem Verständnis Deiner Beiträge.



palavas schrieb:


> wenn du ein berg runter oder hoch fahren willst fahr denn auerbacher schloss hoch das macht spass mmit 80 100 km bretterst du wieder runter das ist in seeheim jugenheim bensheim macht spaß




Wenn es das ist, was Du fahren möchtest und Dir Spaß macht:  dann wirst Du bei uns nicht glücklich werden. Das ist leider nicht unsere Fahrweise.


----------



## palavas (16. Juni 2009)

nene ich hhabe das nur gesagt ich komme da selber nicht hoch aber mein freundich fahre doch nicht 6 bis 8 kurven hoch bis zu schloss habe ich schon 3 mal gemacht


----------



## palavas (16. Juni 2009)

was färt ihr für strecken mit denn bike so überall in ich und wie schnell fährt ihr denn ich fahre immer mainz wiesbaden frankfurt darmstadt und heppenheim und wenn ich das mal schaffen sollte nach mannheim zu kommen denn weg weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## speciallady (18. Juni 2009)

@All:

Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Sonntag eine längere Tour zu machen? Im Taunus (kenne ich mich nicht aus) oder Spessart (mein Revier)? dachte so an 3-5 h, ca. 1000 hm und moderates Tempo. Einfach mal ne längere Einheit und das ist langweilig alleine... ;-)

Würde gerne vormittags starten um so ca. 15 Uhr zurück zu sein...

Wir können auch gerne in Frankfurt starten und auf den Hahnenkamm fahren, bisschen im Kahlgrund fahren und mit dem Zug zurück.

Würde mich über Mitstreiterinnen freuen,

LG speciallady


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Juni 2009)

@ speciallady

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
Leider habe ich am Sonntag keine Zeit. Dein Vorschlag für die Tour einfach super. Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes mal. 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Juni 2009)

Nach Telefonat mit speciallady mache ich heute für Sonntag eine Planung + Vorschlag mit etwas weniger HM für meine rauchgeschädigte Lunge  im Vorspessartgebiet (Rodenbach).

Einzelheiten folgen später.

@ Miss H
Das wäre auch was für Dich ... da haben wir schon drüber gesprochen

@ Angsthase
Schade...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. Juni 2009)

Muß leider Wein kaufen fahren
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palavas (19. Juni 2009)

hier warum bekomme ich jetzt von euch immer eine e-mail ich habe schon gestern 20 stück bekommen und jetzt noch 6 mails weißt du das


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Juni 2009)

palavas schrieb:


> hier warum bekomme ich jetzt von euch immer eine e-mail...



*@ palavas*
Diese "mails" sind Benachrichtigungen/Abonnements.
*Ein Abonnement entsteht automatisch, wenn du einen Beitrag postest*. 
Im Kontrollzentrum kannst du die Art des Abonnements ändern oder ganz löschen.

*Klicke* *HIER*
Dort kannst du nach Auswahl des Abonnements dieses löschen oder die Art der Benachrichtigung ändern.

*Alle Abonnements komplett löschen*: 
Bei "Ordner verwalten" auf "Aktuellen Ordner leeren" klicken

*Guckst Du noch* *HIER*
Da wirst Du auch bei Problemen geholfen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem jetzt hoffentlich alles klar ist 
hier eine *Sonntagsplanung*:

Ich habe die ursprünglichen HM ex-raucherlungenfreundlich  auf ca. die Hälfte geschrumpft und eine *Strecke für ca. 4 Std. netto* erstellt. Dabei sind die dortigen Highlights wie Birkenhainer-Trail, Klappermühlchen, Antoniuskapelle und möglichst viele der sonst dort vorhandenen Trails. Evtl. ist eine Pause auf dem Buchberg möglich - ich weiss aber nicht, wie das Sonntags da aussieht...

Treffpunkt + Start/Ende wäre die *Parkbucht an der B8 Kahl - Hanau* (von Kahl aus gesehen rechts der Straße) 
und bei maps.google  hier zu finden

Wem das zu wenig ist, die könnte ggf. von Zuhause losfahren, falls es für die Rückfahrt zu spät/lang wird, hätte ich einen Platz für Mensch + Bike Richtung Ffm. frei 

PS:
Natürlich sind wie immer unterwegs bei Bedarf auch Abkürzungen der Strecke möglich...

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Miss H (20. Juni 2009)

Sonntagstour - ich bin dabei

Zeit ab 10Uhr ab 11 wäre mir lieber

ich freu mich riesig drauf

Taunusschnecke - Du bist genial


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Juni 2009)

@ Miss H:
Danke für die Blumen 

@ speciallady:
Wie sieht's mit Deiner (Zeit-)Planung aus?
4 Std. netto + 1 Std. müsste man erfahrungsgemäß noch für Pausen dazurechen ... dann wären wir bei Treffen um 10 Uhr ca. 15 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz.

Mir wäre 11 Uhr ebenfalls lieber, aber mit 10 Uhr bin ich auch einverstanden. Geht nach hinten zeitmäßig noch was ohne zu hetzen?


----------



## Google (20. Juni 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Evtl. ist eine Pause auf dem Buchberg möglich - ich weiss aber nicht, wie das Sonntags da aussieht...D


 Hi Taunusschnecke! Das Buchbergrestaurant ist groß genug. Obs Wetter schlecht ist und Ihr rein müßt oder im Biergarten. Als Geheimtipp möchte ich Dir aber das Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach empfehlen. Es liegt nicht weit vom Buchberg entfernt nahe am Waldrand. Man kann dort auch sowohl drinnen als auch draußen sitzen. Alles etwas einfacher aber supre Preise und Ihr unterstützt die Naturfreunde. Und vor allem gibts da im Gegensatz zum Buchberg auch Kuchen 

http://www.gruppenhaus.de/NFH-Hanau

Grüße


Google, der da immer fährt....

Edit: Viel Spass bei Eurer Tour!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Juni 2009)

Nach Telefonat mit speciallady

*Treffen* morgen, Sonntag 21.6. *gegen 11 Uhr*
an dem o.g. Parkplatz an der B 8


@ google:
Danke für den prima Tipp 
Ich habe zwar schon Gutes vom Wanderheim Michelbach gehört, das liegt aber morgen zu früh auf unserer Route. Das Naturfreundehaus Oberrodenbach war mir noch unbekannt. Wenn genug Zeit ist, werden wir die Naturfreunde gerne unterstützen ... und für super Preise bin ich auch immer zu haben


----------



## Miss H (20. Juni 2009)

also ich bin dann auch so gegen 11 Uhr da -


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mädels,
na wie war eure Tour am Sonntag? Gibt es ein paar Bilder?

Mein Bikehändler hat mich heute angerufen und gesagt ich könnte das Stereo noch diese Woche holen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin schon total aufgeregt.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (22. Juni 2009)

*Treffen* morgen, Sonntag 21.6. *gegen 11 Uhr*
an dem o.g. Parkplatz an der B 8


Na, wie wars?

Seid Ihr auch nass geworden? Wir haben nach 90 km im Regen gestanden.. aber bis dahin super wetter... habe mich dann abholen lassen, hatte keine lust mein rr wegen 20 km im regen zu putzen. 

will am mitwoch abend biken, gerne mal im taunus. schon etwas geplant? habt ihr mal bei dem grossen bike treff im taunus teilgenommen?

nun sitze ich im büro und warte dass das wetter besser wird...muss mit dem rad heim... komischer sommer  

lg speciallady


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> na wie war eure Tour am Sonntag? Gibt es ein paar Bilder?





speciallady schrieb:


> Na, wie wars?



Da gab's doch mal ein Kinderlied von zehn kleinen Negerlein... 
Na ja, wir fingen mit drei an . Dann sagte speciallady ab und ich fuhr mit Miss H los. Nach kaum einem km vereinigte sich deren Schaltwerkskäfig innig mit einer Hinterradspeiche und das Hinterrad blockierte  ... urplötzlich auf gerader, ebener Strecke ... zum Glück ist nichts passiert.
So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen.  wie das passieren konnte. Leider habe ich nicht daran gedacht es zu fotografieren.
Wir trennten die beiden und versuchten alles wieder halbwegs zurechtzubiegen, aber es lief nicht richtig rund. Über die Weiterfahrt diskutierten wir einige Zeit, aber das Risiko eines Sturzes, z.B. durch ein blockierendes Hinterrad im Trail bergab war uns doch zu groß. Also fuhr Miss H frustriert zum Auto zurück und ich alleine weiter Richtung Barbarossaquelle.

So habe ich dann im Gebiet ein paar unbekannte Wege getestet und einige davon für recht spaßig befunden, lustige Leute getroffen, die heftigsten Platzregenschauer unter Dach (nette Kneipen) verbracht - ansonsten gab es schöne sonnige Abschnitte bzw. die Vaudee Casella III Regenjacke hat alles perfekt abgehalten, kann ich empfehlen - und die ersten Himbeeren habe ich auch gefunden .

Fotos habe ich ein paar gemacht, die sind aber nicht soo interessant. Ein schönes von meinem Bike ist dabei. Wenn ich Zeit habe, stelle ich es mal ein.

@ speciallady
mittwochs nachmittags kann ich leider (fast) nie und vor dem Urlaub ab nächsten Mittwoch geht sowieso wohl kaum noch was ... habe noch einiges zu tun

@ Angsthase
Dass das Stereo Wirklichkeit wird, glaube ich erst, wenn ich es vor mir sehe 
... Glückwunsch, wenn es diese Woche tatsächlich kommt!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht - mein Stereo - steht beim Händler und wartet auf mich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Morgen früh stürze ich mich in mein Auto und hole es . Bilder gibts dann bald.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> mein Stereo - steht beim Händler und wartet auf mich



Ich reibe mir die Augen ... ja, was lese ich denn da?
Das ist ja der helle Wahnsinn 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch      
... und ich kann es vor meinem Urlaub nicht mehr sehen 


Viel Spaß beim Einfahren - ich freu mich schon auf unsere kommenden Touren


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juni 2009)

So und nun ist es soweit. Hier die Bilder von meinem Stereo

Liebe Grüße Angsthase 62


----------



## Zilli (27. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> So und nun ist es soweit. Hier die Bilder von meinem Stereo
> 
> Liebe Grüße Angsthase 62


Eeeeeeeeendlich, was ä Gebord; was isses nun, ä Mädsche oder en Junge 

(über die Reifen reden wir morgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal wieder für 2 Wochen in die Vogesen...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. Juni 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter beim Biken im Urlaub

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Tigerelke (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Taunusschnecke!

Ich wünsche dir auch einen tollen Urlaub mit allem was dazu gehört! 

lg 
Tigerelke


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich glaub ihr seid alle im Urlaub oder was ist los? 
Ich durfte meinerseits etwas mehr arbeiten und kam kaum zum Biken. Nur mit dem Rad zur Arbeit oder in der Mittagspause schnell mal ins Eiscafe.
Wie sieht es bei euch in der nächsten Zeit aus? Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist möchte ich am 

Montag, den 20.7.   ab 10.30 Uhr  an der HM 
fahen.

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes WE

Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Juli 2009)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Danke für die guten Wünsche ... leider war das Wetter nicht so toll. Habe die Schwimmversuche im Wald schnell aufgegeben und bin auf die Straße zurück. Da war es wenigstens manchmal vormittags noch trocken.

Morgen wollte ich eigentlich zur HM kommen, jetzt klappt es aber leider doch nicht 

@ Tigerelke:
lieben Gruß zurück


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich würde morgen gerne mal wieder eine Runde mit dem Bike drehen. Also wer hat Lust und Zeit?
Bin für jeden Startpunk offen. Einfach mal melden. Ich komme aber esrt heut abend dazu zu antworten, da ich jetzt für ein paar Stunden mit Bike und Mann unterwgs bin.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gerne morgen, Montag 27.7. die Tour fahren, die ich schon mal  [post=6038106] hier, # 1055 [/post]  angekündigt hatte.

Treffpunkt wäre  
*ca. 11 Uhr* - ist das zeitlich ok? - in der *Parkbucht an der B8 zwischen Kahl und Hanau-Wolfgang* (von Kahl aus gesehen rechts der Straße)
und bei maps.google  hier   zu finden.	

Als Anfahrt empfehle ich die Strecke über die A66	Richtung Ost wie folgt (auch wenn über maps.google eine etwas andere Route vorgeschlagen wird):

> auf A66

Bei Ausfahrt 38 - Hanauer Kreuz in* A 45 Richtung Würzburg/München/Aschaffenburg* einfädeln	
	Bei *Ausfahrt 44 - Alzenau* abfahren	
	Am Ende der Ausfahrt an der T-Kreuzung *links* abbiegen Richtung Großkrotzenburg/Kahl	
	Nach ca. 2 km *an der Ampelkreuzung* auf die B8 *rechts* abbiegen - rechts der Straße liegt dann die Parkbucht.
Bestätigen kann ich diesen Termin aber erst heute Abend (hängt von einem anderen wichtigen Termin ab).

Jetzt muss ich erst einmal 1 km nasse Straßenböschung mit Gras/Gebüsch/Bach absuchen um meinen Garmin zu finden, den ich gestern verloren habe     
Hoffentlich finde ich ihn wieder...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Juli 2009)

Prima, freue mich auf morgen. Mal ganz was anderes.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Juli 2009)

JA, ich kann den morgigen Termin bestätigen     - der andere findet morgen nicht statt.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juli 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

Das war ja heute eine schöne Tour.
Viele schöne Trails und nette Stellen zum Anschauen.
Bin jetzt doch etwas erschöpft und freue mich auf mein Sofa. Es war doch ganz schön heiß heute.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerelke (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich bin ein bisschen neidisch auf eure schöne Tour gestern - leider musste ich arbeiten...

Wir waren vorgestern im Vogelsberg unterwegs, von Schotten aus auf den Hoherodskopf und über Ulrichstein zurück. Das war auch schön, vor allem weil endlich mal schönes Wetter war. Gestern abend haben wir die Räder mit Slicks ausgerüstet, denn nächsten Sonntag fahren wir zum Nürburgring, da ist "Rad am Ring" (http://www.radamring.de/de/rad/rtf-nords.-tourenfahren/). Ich freue mich schon und werde berichten, wenn ich zurück bin! 

@Taunusschnecke: Hast du deinen Garmin wieder gefunden??? 

LG


----------



## speciallady (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde am So/Mo oder Mo/Di mit einer Freundin den Eselsweg fahren.

Es sind ca. 120 km/2300 hm in 2 Tagesetappen, Tempo gemässigt. Start in Ffm mit dem Zug nach Schlüchtern, 1 Übernachtung irgendwo bei Heigenbrücken, am 2. Tag bis Kloster Engelsberg (lecker Bier ) und abends mit dem Zug von Mil nach Ffm.

Ich bin die Strecke schon ein paar Mal gefahren und sie bitte einiges, von Feldwegen, Trails etc.

Hätte jemand von Euch Lust/zeit mitzufahren. Frau kann auch nur eine Etappe fahren. Die landschaftlich und biketechnisch reizvollere ist die 2. Etappe.

VG Sabine


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Juli 2009)

Das hört sich ja nach einer schönen Tour an, aber leider muß ich am Di wieder arbeiten.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß an den beiden Tagen.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. August 2009)

@ all

Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Montag im Taunus zu Biken? Uhrzeit so gegen 11.00 und Treffpunkt HM oder Saalburg.

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE

Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. August 2009)

@ speciallady
Ich habe am Montag nachmittags einen Termin. Euch viel Spaß!

@ Angsthase
Ich kann am Montag vormittags, muss aber um 15 Uhr wieder zuhause sein.

Deshalb etwas früher: ich bin ca. 10 Uhr am P Hohemark.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. August 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke,
dann bis morgen 10 Uhr HM.
Waren heut am Weiltalsonntag mit dem Bierbike unterwegs. Sehr Schweißtreibend , aber g...

Bis morgen 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Katze Timba (3. August 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin bis ca. 4 Wochen vor der Geburt gefahren und habe dann gemerkt, dass es sich nicht mehr gut anfühlt. Jetzt warte ich auf die Geburt meiner Tochter und fahre Bus und Bahn. 
Die Katze


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. August 2009)

@ Katze Timba,

wünsche euch eine schöne Geburt und hoffen auf Nachricht

@ Taunusschnecke,

Dies hier ist ein Bierbike

LG Angsthase


----------



## Katze Timba (4. August 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Katze Timba,
> 
> wünsche euch eine schöne Geburt und hoffen auf Nachricht
> 
> ...



 Danke, mach ich.
Die Katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (11. August 2009)

@ all

So wie es aussieht werde ich am Donnerstag nicht arbeiten brauchen. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht würde ich gerne eine Runde drehen.  Wer also Lust und Zeit hat einfach hier melden.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. August 2009)

Ich kann morgen zu 90% leider nicht. Sollten die restlichen 10% eintreten, melde ich mich, falls es rechtzeitig klar ist.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Wintersteinrunde morgen, am Sonntag 16.8.?
Alternativ wäre eine RTF in Linden-Leihgestern bei Giessen...


Bin nachher unterwegs, schaue aber heute noch mal nach mails + hier rein.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. August 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke.
bin mir noch nicht sicher was wir morgen machen. Melde mich gegebenenfalls.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. August 2009)

@ all

So wie es aussieht werde ich am Montag, den 24.8. eine Ausfahrt machen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja melden.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Sport-Mutti (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hab mich frisch registriert und hab schon ganz interessiert in der Frauenrunde gelesen. Ich bin 29 und fahre schon seit vielen Jahren MTB. Musste nur ein "kleine" Auszeit wg. Schwangerschaft nehmen und bin jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten langsam wieder dran, Kraft und Ausdauer aufzubauen. 

Wie groß sind denn die Touren, die ihr so macht? Zur Zeit stille ich noch und hab von daher nicht so lange "Ausgang"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. August 2009)

@ Angsthase
Ich bin zwar am Spätnachmittag zu einer Rennradrunde verabredet, kann aber zu einer kurzen Marmorsteinrunde kommen und bin um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark.

@ Sport-Mutti
Herzlich Willkommen hier  

Unsere Touren sind ganz unterschiedlich in Bezug auf Dauer, Höhenmeter, Region etc. ... je nach Teilnehmerinnen, Lust und Zeit - ganz grob gesagt meist so zwischen ca. 20 und 50 km. Wir fahren auch schon mal per Auto etwas weiter weg, z.B. Richtung Spessart, Vogelsberg oder Nassau.
Oft ist die Tourenplanung so, dass wir bei Bedarf unterwegs noch eine Schleife anhängen oder auch abkürzen können.

Die Runde morgen ist z.B. eine kleine Runde, zeitlich voraussichtlich ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden brutto (eine Zusatzschleife auf der Strecke ist nur evtl. geplant). 

Falls Du Zeit und Lust hast komm doch einfach morgen hin. Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz Hohemark, die Einfahrt dazu ist rechts am Anfang der Alfred-Lechler-Straße, Oberursel.
Die Anfahrt dahin findest du bei Bedarf  hier über google maps

Ansonsten sag doch mal, die lange Du z. Zt. "Ausgang" haben kannst.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. August 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

bis morgen früh

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Sport-Mutti (24. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

wie war die Tour? 

Leider hat 10:30 bei mir nicht geklappt. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Wenn ich gestillt habe, dann hab ich so ca. 3 Stunden Zeit, allerdings gibts bei meinem Kleinen noch keinen richtig festen Rhythmus. 

Ich würde es jetzt erstmal so machen, dass ich immer mal wieder hier gucke, wann und wo ihr Euch trefft und würde das dann kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Ist auch ein bisschen davon abhängig, ob mein Mann zuhause ist und babysitten kann - grad unter der Woche. Wochenende kann notfalls auch die Oma einspringen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. August 2009)

@ Sport-Mutti

Hallo zunächst mal von mir. (Angsthase).

Unsere Tour war sehr schön bei herrlichem Wetter. Etwas kürzer und ruhiger als sonst.

Würde mich freuen wenn es bei dir mal klappen sollte mit uns zu biken. Aber das mir dem Stillen ist ja dann auch immer so ne Sache und die lieben Kleinen brauchen einfach ihre Zeit bis sie einen Rhythmus haben. Also habe noch ein wenig Geduld.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Sport-Mutti (24. August 2009)

Sagt einfach bescheid, wann und wo ihr Euch das nächste Mal trefft und dann guck ich wie es passt 

bin heut nachmittag ein kleine Runde durch den Wald, das Wetter war einfach zu gut


----------



## speciallady (26. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

esther und ich haben urlaub und würden uns über eine gemeinsame tour mit euch freuen. z.b. am freitag.....

lg sabine


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. August 2009)

@ Sport-Mutti
ok, das wird schon mal klappen  

@ speciallady
am Freitag + Sonntag kann ich nicht, Samstag ist noch unklar, evtl.kurzfristig...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. August 2009)

Ich kann auch nicht. Fahre am Samstag für 10 Tage an den Lago Maggiore  (mit meinem kleinen Stereo ).
Also bis bald 

LG Angsthase


----------



## speciallady (27. August 2009)

hi all,

10 tage lago ist ja auch nicht übel   viel spass!

wir fahren jetzt morgen um 11 ur im Spessart, falls noch jemand lust hat.

taunusschnecke: habe dich gestern mal angerufen. bräuchte deinen rat zu einem garmin. ich hoffe du hast deines weider gefunden?!

lg speciallady


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust + Zeit am kommenden Sonntag, 6.9. eine Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlina (4. September 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust + Zeit am kommenden Sonntag, 6.9. eine Runde zu drehen ?



*Super Einladung *- mal ohne _3-seitigen Mit-dem-Arsch-an-die-Wand-Disclaimer...._ 
Wo? 

P.S. hab letzten Sonntag mal ne ADFC-Tour v Höchst nach Wiesbaden&zurück (&hoch heim nach Kö) gemacht. Da hieß es auch nur vom Leitwolf: "Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko". PUNKT.  Sehr angenehm


----------



## Sport-Mutti (4. September 2009)

Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht, schade. Diesmal ist mein Mann beruflich unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. September 2009)

Hi Karlina,
wieder ein neuer Name in der Runde  



Karlina schrieb:


> mal ohne _3-seitigen Mit-dem-Arsch-an-die-Wand-Disclaimer...._


_
Was meinst Du damit?  

Damit kein Missverständnis entsteht: es gibt hier keine Veranstaltungen, geführten Touren o.ä. - es sei denn, es wird ein spezieller Link dazu gesetzt.
Jede postet hier, wenn sie ihre privaten Runden dreht. Wenn jemand in die gleiche Richtung fahren möchte, kann sie das zu ihrem eigenen privaten Vergnügen und natürlich auf eigenes Risiko tun. Niemand übernimmt Guide-Funktion oder irgendeine Haftung.



Karlina schrieb:



			Wo?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Da der Vordertaunus sonntags oft überfüllt ist, werde ich morgen eine Runde am Winterstein drehen und bin um ca. 11 Uhr am Waldparkplatz Schlink. Er liegt am Waldrand (von Wehrheim aus gesehen) rechts von der Straße zwischen Wehrheim und Pfaffenwiesbach (K728) und ist bei google maps klick hier  gut zu finden.

@ Sport-Mutti
Schade - aber wie gesagt ... irgendwann passt es mal _


----------



## Karlina (5. September 2009)

Oh, leider etwas weit weg, da mein Auto gerade einen längeren Werkstattaufenthalt genießt... na es wird schon klappen, nur Montags kann ich leider nicht, ihr scheint oft Montags unterwegs zu sein.

Wg. dem "Discaimer" - mein Reden, genau, wie du schreibst - aber manche schreiben hier ihre Touren aus, wie manche Knöpfe bei ebay verkaufen mit 3-seitigem kleingedruckten Disclaimer, um auch ja kein Risiko einzugehen, andererseits muss man ja froh sein, wenn einige hier überhaupt die Initiative ergreifen, das scheinen nicht so viele zu machen. Und ich selbst fühl mich nocht nicht gut genug, nächste Saison vielleicht (ne Ü40 WAB Tour dann für Fahranfänger, denen ich den Taunus zeigen kann ). Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. September 2009)

Ja, schade das mit dem Auto ... ist jetzt aber zu spät für 'ne Änderungsabstimmung. 
Ich cancel jetzt mal die Uhrzeit heute und teste etwas später dort ein paar mir noch unbekannte Wege.

Der ausführliche Disclaimer ist aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen Pflicht bei offiziellen DIMB-Touren (das ist dann eine geführte "Veranstaltung"  )


----------



## Karlina (6. September 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich cancel jetzt mal die Uhrzeit heute und teste etwas später dort ein paar mir noch unbekannte Wege.



das hab ich dann auch getan - allerdings berglos,  manchmal bei schönem Wetter ziehts mich raus dem schattigen Taunus - den R3 nach Wiesbaden (letzten Sonntag gings nördlicher in die Richtung), den ich noch nicht kannte, und dann bis Eltville und zurück, allerdings nur bis Wiesbaden Hbf, um dank RMV...   und mein Gott, ab Flörsheim schien jeder Ort irgend'n Grund zu feiern und Wein trinken zu haben.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. September 2009)

@ all

So, ich möchte mich aus dem Urlaub aus dem Tessin zurück melden. Das Wetter war einfach genial wenn auch etwas zu heiß zum Biken.
Wie ihr seht gab es Brücken, da wußte man nicht wie sie zuerst schaukeln. Die Bilder sind im Maggiatal aufgenommen. Ein sehr schönes Tal mit schönen Trail wenn man sie fahren kann.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. September 2009)

welcome back Angsthase 

Auf der Brücke hast Du Deinem Namen aber keine Ehre gemacht     ... Du solltest dich dringend umtaufen 
Ich wäre über diese Brücke nie gefahren ... auch nicht mit oder ohne Bike gelaufen ... allerhöchstens todesmutig gekrochen - wenn überhaupt 

Auch das andere Bild ist  ... sehr schönes Tal!

Ich habe mir irgendeinen blöden Infekt geholt und falle im Moment aus. Nach über einer Woche ohne Besserung gehe ich tatsächlich morgen mal zum Arzt. Mit dem Geld dafür wüsste ich Besseres anzufangen


----------



## Miss H (14. September 2009)

Hi Ihr alle,

bin auch mal wieder hier drin, nachdem ich heute eine schmerzliche Summe Geld für die Reparatur meiner Gabel bezahlt habe - aber nun geht es endlich weiter, vielleicht habe ich mein bike in 2 Wochen wieder

So bin ich im Sommer mit dem Tourenrad unterwegs gewesen. 
Kleine Angeberei (1113 km und 5 Pässe in der Schweiz in reichlich 3 Wochen ) Es war einfach nur Wahnsinn.

Nun hoffe ich auf einen goldenen Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. September 2009)

@ Miss H
Einen super Urlaub hast Du da gemacht ... ich bin immer noch beeindruckt...

Am kommenden *Samstag, 26.9.* werde ich *ab 11 Uhr* eine Tour in der Gegend von *Eppstein/Ehlhalten* machen. 
Genauer Startpunkt ist noch nicht klar.


----------



## Miss H (22. September 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Am kommenden *Samstag, 26.9.* werde ich *ab 11 Uhr* eine Tour in der Gegend von *Eppstein/Ehlhalten* machen.
> Genauer Startpunkt ist noch nicht klar.



Hallo Taunusschnecke,

habe mein Bike immer noch nicht zurück, wobei die Federgabel jetzt wohl wieder bei Haibike ist - viellecht bekomme ich es ja bis zum Wochenede zurück, dann fahre ich mit !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. September 2009)

@ Miss H
... sonst kannst Du mein Ghost nehmen, ich plane die Strecke dann nicht so ruppig


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. September 2009)

Also Samstag wäre ich dann auch mal wieder mit dabei. Habe endlich auch an einem Samstag mal Zeit.

@ Taunusschnecke  

gibst du noch einen genauen Treffpunkt durch?

LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. September 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> gibst du noch einen genauen Treffpunkt durch?


Ich bin noch am Planen, voraussichtlich wird es der Parkplatz auf der Kuppe zwischen Ehlhalten und Oberjosbach. Morgen oder spätestens Freitag nenne ich hier die google maps-Koordinaten.


----------



## Sport-Mutti (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das hört sich gut an mit Samstag, bis jetzt sieht es gut aus, dass ich mich vielleicht anschließen kann. Gebt mir einfach den Treffpunkt durch und dann guck ich ob ich es schaffe. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. September 2009)

@ Angsthase + Sport-Mutti
 das wäre ja echt schön, wenn es am Samstag klappen könnte 

Die Streckenplanung habe ich gerade fertiggestellt ... sieht sehr nettt aus   ... es sind aber etliche Wege dabei, die ich lange nicht mehr gefahren bin. Ich werde heute testen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ob sie frei + befahrbar sind.

Wenn alles klar ist, poste ich dann wie angekündigt den genauen Treffpunkt.

Voraussichtliche Dauer: ca. 2,75 Std. netto. Die Strecke ist auch problemlos unterwegs abkürzbar, wenn die Zeit für jemand nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. September 2009)

Ich bin gestern die wichtigsten Passagen abgefahren - die Wiesen- und Waldwege sind fest, trocken + gut befahrbar .
Des Schneggsche wird also am *Samstag um 11 Uhr* am Parkplatz "vor dem Küppel" sein  .

*Der Parkplatz liegt an der L 3027 zwischen Ehlhalten und Oberjosbach*, 
die Einfahrt dazu ist *direkt oben auf der Kuppe* bevor es wieder bergab geht. 
Ein P-Schild "Naturpark" und ein Schild "Hessen-Forst..." ist aus Ehlhalten kommend(!) links zu sehen.

Bei google maps hier zu finden:  klick  

Hinweis: einige Brombeeren + Brennessel wachsen unverschämt weit in manche Wegstellen rein ... ich werde eine lange Hose tragen, da ich nicht unempfindlich gegenüber diesen beiden Quälgeistern bin. 

@ Miss H
Bitte gib mir doch möglichst bis Freitag mittag Bescheid, ob ich das Ghost für Dich mitbringen soll.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. September 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke,

prima, dann bis Samstag um 11 Uhr. Freue michs schon aus eine schöne Runde.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Sport-Mutti (24. September 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wenn mein Kleiner bis zum Samstag seinen Mittagsbrei komplett schafft und keine Milch mehr braucht, dann kann ich mich anschließen 

In welche Richtung gehts denn dann los? Ich komme aus Eppenhain und würde mich dann ggf. auf der Strecke dranhängen, denn 2,75 packe ich konditionell noch nicht 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. September 2009)

Sport-Mutti schrieb:


> ...  dann kann ich mich anschließen


Das wäre super 



Sport-Mutti schrieb:


> ... würde mich dann ggf. auf der Strecke dranhängen,


Ok, lass' uns das am besten per Telefon besprechen.
Ich schicke Dir meine Nummern per mail


----------



## Miss H (25. September 2009)

Hi Taunusschnecke,

ich habs mir überlegt, ich bin zu abgelenkt, um morgen mitzufahren. Mir steckt die Vorbereitung zu meiner Kilibesteigung zu tief, um noch an anderes zu denken.

Und übrigens, mein Bike ist vorraussichtlich am Di fertig 

W A H N S I N N !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sport-Mutti (25. September 2009)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,

bei mir klappt es morgen leider auch nicht,
mein Kleiner braucht mich noch bzw. meine Milch,
er schafft noch kein ganzes Gläschen und er bekommt immer
gegen 12 Uhr sein Essen. Schade!!!

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. September 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke,

das war heute eine richtig schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter. Die Tour hatte viele Höhenmeter, schöne Trails und viele nette Wege durchs Unterholz

Danke!

Ein schönes Wochenende
LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. September 2009)

Na ja ... das mit dem Unterholz ist nicht ganz so wörtlich zu nehmen 
Wir sind nicht abseits der Wege irgendwo durchgebrettert, sondern mussten uns auf manchen Wegen durch die Astholz-Hinterlassenschaften der Waldarbeiter kämpfen.

Aber ich stimme Angsthase zu - eine sehr schöne Tour bei optimalen Bedingungen. Hoffentlich war es nicht das letzte schöne + warme Wochenende...


----------



## Miss H (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mein Bike zurück !!!!!!!!!!

Und morgen fliege ich nach Tansania, um den Kili zu besteigen. Ich freu mic wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoshuttle (1. Oktober 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Bike zurück !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und morgen fliege ich nach Tansania, um den Kili zu besteigen. Ich freu mic wie ein kleines Kind




Neid macht sich breit  - wünsche dir trotzdem eine wunderschöne Reise und natürlich den entsprechenden Gipfelerfolg!!! Drück dir dafür auch alle Daumen 

P.S. Auf welcher Route soll´s eigentlich hoch gehen?


----------



## Miss H (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht, welche Route. Bin guter Dinge, dass ich wenigsten das letzte Lager  auf 4700 erreiche. Würde mir wünschen, auf dem Gipfel zu stehen, aber nach aller Information aus Zeitschriften, Internet Büchern ist das nicht selbstverständlich.

Also, ich danke für Dein Daumendrücken - ein bißchen Ehrgeiz hab ich schon...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. Oktober 2009)

Prima mit deinem Rad. Wird auch Zeit das du wieder mobil bist.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei der Besteigung des Kili. Hoffe du schaffst es aus den Gipfel.! Es muß schon ein tolles Erlebnis sein. 

LG Angsthase62


----------



## MissOldie (4. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, lang ist es her, aber mich gibt es noch. Schaue immer mal wieder im Thread vorbei.

Habt ihr für nächsten Samstag schon etwas geplant? So am späten Vormittag (ab 11.00 Uhr)? Kann dann auch ruhig eine größere Runde sein. Ich würde mich riesig freuen.

Meine Bike-Partner sind mir abhanden gekommen und allein kurbeln macht auf Dauer nicht wirklich viel Spaß. Ich habe zwar selten Zeit, aber ab und zu muss es einfach sein.

Viele Grüße
Miss Oldie


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Oktober 2009)

@ alle
Ich bin gerade kurz aus meinem Renovierungsstress aufgetaucht (Tel.anlage + PC ist zwischendurch mal angeschlossen)

*... wen es interessiert:* ich habe für den *Winterpokal 2009/2010*  wieder das Team *Winterhexen*  gegründet.


@ Miss H
Melde Dich, wenn Du wieder da bist ... ich bin auf den Bericht gespannt

@ Saxshuttle
Hey, Du lebst ja noch ... wie geht's - was macht das Biken?

@ Miss Oldie
Hey, schön, dass es Dich auch noch gibt ... nächsten Samstag - keine Ahnung. Ich warte noch auf einen Anruf aus Frankreich wg. Terminabstimmung Bike-Urlaub im Oktober. Könnte schon ab nächstem Wochenende sein oder auch danach...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich war gestern etwas zu schnell unterwegs ... ohne Helm 
... bin ins Rutschen gekommen ... voll auf den Hinterkopf geknallt
... leichte Gehirnerschütterung + großes Ei am Hinterkopf ...

  :kotz:

Ach ja, es war in der Sauna    ... habe neue Badeschlappen getestet ... 
die gingen ab wie Schmitz' Katze auf den nassen Kacheln  

Fazit:
Nie ohne Helm ... am besten auch noch in der Sauna


----------



## saxoshuttle (7. Oktober 2009)

@Taunusschnecke: Sauna ist technisch wirklich ganz schön anspruchsvoll 

wünsche dir schnelle Genesung, damit der Helm auch wieder passt


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ja - wenn ich schon so technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen mache  , sollte ich mal wieder über Techniktraining nachdenken  
Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ich hab's gerade getestet: Helm passt noch nicht wieder auf den Kopf 


Ooups ... ich habe gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass gleich eine Resonanz auf das 

*Team Winterhexen im Winterpokal 2009/2010* 

kommt. 
Ich habe ich Dich eben bestätigt, Saxoshuttle


----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. Oktober 2009)

@ all

schön von euch allen mal wieder was zu hören.

@ Taunusschnecke

ersteinmal gute Besserung! Techniktraining ist bald mal angesagt um Unfälle dieser Art zu vermeiden.

Würde auch gerne wieder in dem Team Winterhexen mitmachen.
Danke auch für deinen Anruf gestern. Die Explosion und der Brand zwei Häuser weiter läßt einen ganz schön das Blut in den Adern gefrieren. Man darf gar nicht daran denken was hätte noch alles passieren können. Ein Toter reicht.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Oktober 2009)

@ Angsthase + alle anderen, 
die beim *Winterpokal-Team* mitmachen wollen:

Bitte *hier klicken*, dann auf dieser Seite links bei den Teamnamen das Team *Winterhexen*  suchen 
und rechts in der richtigen Zeile  den Button *Mitglied werden* anklicken


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal in die frostigen Vogesen zum Üben für den Winterpokal  
September wäre die bessere Zeit gewesen, aber da konnte ich nicht. 
Wenigstens gibt's in der FeWo eine Badewanne  um gefrorene Zehen etc. wieder aufzutauen

Voraussichtlich bin ich ca. eine Woche weg, wenn's doch wieder wärmer werden sollte, hänge ich evtl. ein paar Tage dran 

Für das Winterpokal-Team sind noch 2 Plätze frei.
Wer noch mitmachen will, bitte dort eintragen. Nach dem Urlaub bestätige ich dann.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

wünsche dir viel Spaß in den Vogesen. Schön das es noch geklappt hat. Melde dich einfach wenn du wieder da bist. 

LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin wieder da... 

Die Trails rund um Dabo in den Mittelvogesen sind einfach toll. Soo gerne wäre ich länger geblieben. Das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt, es wurde tatsächlich wieder wärmer und hat nur einen Tag geregnet. Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich mal ein paar Fotos ins Album.

Noch keine weiteren Anmeldungen für unser Winterpokal-Team?! 

Was ist los? 
Alle schon im Winterschlaf? 

Na, ein bisschen Motivation für die graue Winterzeit ist doch nicht schlecht. Und Leistungsdruck gibt es bei uns wirklich nicht.

Also ... es sind immer noch zwei Plätze im Team frei...


----------



## Miss H (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

bin wieder da vom Kili und 

ICH WAR OBEN !!!!!!! Meine Höhe 5765 m, der eigentliche höchste Punkt von 5895 m hätte mich noch 2-3 Stunden Kraterspaziergang gekostet - ich habs nicht geschafft, war fix und fertig.

Aber, das war das härteste, was ich jemals imn meinem Leben getan habe.
Würde gerne ein Bild einfügen, weiß aber nicht, wie das geht.


----------



## Cynthia (27. Oktober 2009)

Wow, Respekt!!! 

Schön, dass Du wieder da bist, Heidrun. 


Liebe Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Miss H
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Tour 
Hier ist Dein Bild


----------



## Miss H (27. Oktober 2009)

das ist wirklich grandios - vielen Dank

das ist der Ausstieg auf die Kraterkrone


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Oktober 2009)

@ MissH

Einfach nur Respekt !!! Toll  und ein wirkklich schönes Bild. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal bei einer Ausfahrt davon erzählen.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. November 2009)

@ all
Biken am

Montag, den 2.11. so um 10.30 Uhr  Treffpunkt Saalburg

zu einer kleien Runde je nach Wetterlage

LG Angsthase


----------



## saxoshuttle (1. November 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ all
> Biken am
> 
> Montag, den 2.11. so um 10.30 Uhr  Treffpunkt Saalburg
> ...



Hätte ja richtig Bock zum Biken, muss aber leider schaffen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. November 2009)

*Viele Grüße von Miss H* 
... ich habe heute mit ihr telefoniert, kurz vor ihrem Abflug in die Karibik. Die Kili-Besteigung hatte doch ihre Spuren hinterlassen und jetzt erholt sie sich zwei Wochen in der Wärme.

Recht hat sie. Das Wetter hier ist ja wirklich nicht Laune oder Motivation steigernd. 
Ich hatte die Woche über viel Unangenehmes zu erledigen und wenig Zeit und noch weniger Lust zu biken. Wenigstens war es hier gestern Abend halbwegs und heute ganz trocken für eine kurze Runde. Na ja, immerhin: ich habe meine ungeliebten morgendlichen Park-Lauf-Ründchen wieder angefangen...

*Miss H hat übrigens versprochen für jede von uns eine Tüte Sonne mitzubringen*   
Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese fragilen Mitbringsel den Rückflug gut überstehen. Danach setzt sie motivationsmäßig auf den Winterpokal und vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal eine Teamrunde zusammen, z.B. am Sonntag, 29.11. (dann ist sie wieder da)


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. November 2009)

War ne schöne Tour am Donnerstag nur etwas zu naß und schlammig am Schluß. Habe meine Radhose und den Rucksack erstmal mit der Wurzelbürste vom Schlamm befreien müssen.

Wie sieht es aus wenn  es am Montag nicht regnet? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit zum Biken???

Noch ein schönes WE 

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. November 2009)

Ja, ich hatte auch einen größeren Wascheinsatz 
und Miss H hatte ja sehr gefroren ... na ja, es ist ja auch ein etwas anderes Wetter hier als in der Karibik ...

Miss H und ich haben gestern noch eine weitere nette Tour gemacht: wir haben die inneren Schweinehunde bekämpft und sind trotz Regen losgefahren. Zur Belohnung wurde es auch recht schnell wieder trocken von oben. Nur der Wind war im freien Feld sehr heftig . 

Heute habe ich mich wieder auf der Rolle gequält ... sie steht jetzt endlich seit ca. einer Woche - nur der Fahrtwind-Simulator  ist noch nicht aufgebaut.

Diesen Montag kann ich leider wieder den ganzen Tag nicht...  wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich höchstens eine Stunde auf die Rolle oder mal 'ne Laufrunde durch den Park.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

Er ist MEIN 

Schon angeschlossen zum Laden gleich wird noch die CD installiert und dann hoffe ich komm ich mit dem lieben, netten Teil zurecht.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Zilli (12. Dezember 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Taunusschnecke
> 
> Er ist MEIN
> 
> ...


Klingt wie Garmin über Ebay, oder 

*Neugier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. Dezember 2009)

@ Angsthase
Gratulation   

Du wirst bestimmt Spaß damit haben 
... und ab und zu muss man sich ja mal was zum Spielen gönnen 

@zilli
1. ja 
2. nee ... vom regionalen Fachhändler meines Vertrauens


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Dezember 2009)

@ Zilli

1. ja ein EDGE 705
2. Händler in Wiesbaden

und Spaß hab ich auch schon damit.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Miss H (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr alle,

bin auch mal wieder hier,
morgen werde ich von meinem Orthopäden erfahren, wies mit meiner Hüfte weiter geht. Das MRT mit Kontrastmittel war so deprimierend, dass ich erst mal einen großen Schnaps brauchte.

Habe mich in einem Fitnesstudio angemeldet und tue da, was ich ohne Schmerzen kann- das ist richtige Ka....


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Miss H
Du hast mein volles Mitleid...
Der einzige Trost: Biken scheint ja noch relativ schmerzfrei möglich zu sein. 
Ansonsten: es gibt sicher eine Lösung. Kopf hoch  und melde Dich, wenn Du mal biken möchtest - egal wo. Ich habe hoffentlich ab kommendem Wochenende den Jahresabschluss-Stress hinter mir 

@ Alle
Wer gerne Merino-Unterwäsche zum Biken mag:
Beim Aldi gibt es ab morgen welche. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob die was taugt...


----------



## Miss H (16. Dezember 2009)

[email protected]

war heute beim Orthopäden. Ich werde im April oder Mai operiert, da wird ein Stüch des degenerierten Knochens an der Pfanne weggefräßt, der Schenkelhals ausgefräßt, das heißt eine Artroskopie, 5 Tage Krankenhaus, danach 6 Wochen Krücken... jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie es weitergeht.

Ja zum Biken hätte ich riesige Lust, aber ich fahr am WE zu meiner Mutter nach Nürnberg und ansonsten habe ich hier Arbeit ohne Ende...

@ Taunusschnecke - Wenns kurzfristig mal passt, telefonieren wir.


----------



## Cynthia (16. Dezember 2009)

Miss H, was machst Du denn für Sachen!!!  Hast Du zu viel Sport getrieben dieses Jahr? 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Geduld und Kraft bis zu dem "späten" Termin. Wenn Du mal plaudern möchtest, melde Dich!

Liebe Grüße, Christina


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Miss H

na da wünsche ich dir bis zu deiner OP wenig Schmerzen. Das gute daran ist ja wirklich nur das du jetzt Bescheid weißt woran du bist. Also

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Miss H (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ichs machen lasse, hab so viele Meinungen bekommen...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Miss H,

da kann dir leider keiner helfen, die Entscheidung liegt ganz allein an dir und Meinungen gibt
es leider immer viele. Sonst wäre es ja soo einfach.

Aber mal was anderes. Bei uns hier ist ohne Spikes nichts mehr mit fahren. Habe mich d sie Woche schon zweimal ordendlich aud die Nase gelegt. Einmal beim Joggen und das andere mal beim Wandern. Aua, tat ganz schön weh.

Wie sieht es denn im Flachland aus? Bei uns hat es heute den ganzen Tag geschneit und es sieht so aus als ob es so schnell nicht aufhören wird.

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes letztes Adventwochenende

LG Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Miss H
ich schließe mich Angsthase an ... da bin ich auch hilflos.

@ Angsthase 
Melde vom 18.12. abends:
- geschlossene Schneedecke  von einigen cm in Frankfurt 
- Nidda-Radweg natürlich auch schneebedeckt 
- Temperatur zwischen minus 5° um 20 Uhr und minus 9° um 21 Uhr ... in dieser Zeit habe ich dort gut eine Stunde lang den Wegezustand kontrolliert    ... zu mehr war ich Weichei dann doch nicht fähig...

Melde am 19.12. morgens um 8 Uhr:
- in Frankfurt alles unverändert bis auf die Temperatur
- MINUS 13° aktuell, leicht bewölkt... 

Eigentlich hätte ich heute Zeit für eine nette Tour ... aber ob ich bei diesen Temperaturen wirklich raus will  ist noch nicht klar 
Vielleicht sollte ich das Wetter dazu nutzen um meinen Tiefkühlschrank abzutauen - die Sachen lassen sich ja problemlos auf dem Balkon zwischenlagern  


Nachtrag:
Ach ja, ich habe gestern auf das Bioni die vorhandenen Spikes aufgezogen. Damit war das Fahren natürlich überhaupt kein Problem. Das Ghost HT bleibt mit Matschreifen in der Garage stehen (ich wollte im relativ Dunkeln damit lieber keine Wege testen) und das Stadtrad wartet noch auf die bestellten Spikesreifen. 
Da ich ausschließlich dieses für Einkaufsfahrten nehme (und einen Diebstahl riskiere), muss ich solange zu Fuß oder per Auto einkaufen. Mit den da aufgezogenen "Sommerreifen" ist es mir jetzt doch etwas zu riskant für Eier- und Milchtransporte


----------



## Miss H (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr alle, bin auch schon am netzt...gähn, gähn

zum Glück habe ich kein Thermometer am Fenster, aber der Nasentest kurz aus der Tür zum Balkon sagt mir - seeeer kalt, leider gibt es kein Bibbersmily hier drin. 

Bin nun endlich zahlendes Mitglied in dem Fitnessclub um die Ecke, habe meine energetische Auswertung bekommend - sehr bedenklich. Das sieht aus, wie ein Energieausweis von dunkelgrün bis dunkelrot. Mein Gesamtzustand ist im Hellrot, also kurz vor dem totalen Kao. Na ich werdes überleben. Gehe da zwei mal zum Muckiaufbauund einmal zum Strampeln und in die Sauna
bin laut meinem Energiepass viel zu dick und habe außer in den Beinen zu wenig Kraft - mal sehen, wie ich in einem viertel Jahr aussehe
Euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Miss H
Das ist aber ein merkwürdiger "Energiepass". Die wollen wohl Mitglieder ködern ... viel zu dick ...  ... erst die Leute schlecht machen und dann zeigen, wie gut das Studio ist  - na ja, Hauptsache Du machst was + es macht Dir Spaß 

@ Alle
Ich bin doch tatsächlich heute noch rausgefahren. 
Die erste halbe Stunde hat richtig Spaß gemacht: Alles hatte ich vorher gut angewärmt und der Schnee unter den Stollen ist echt ein schönes Geräusch 
Die zweite halbe Stunde war auch noch ok und ich war stolz, dass ich es geschafft hatte loszufahren .
Nach einer guten Stunde war dann Ende:
Die Finger froren trotz 2 Paar Handschuhe ein, die Akkus der Heizsohlen gaben bei den hier herrschenden -12° ihren Geist auf, der Schlauch von meinem Trinkricksack mit heißem Tee war zum zweiten Mal eingefroren  und der Rest des Körpers fing auch an irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl zu verbreiten...
Ich machte mich schleunigst auf den (kürzesten) Rückweg und dieser war dann echt ätzend - auch noch mit zwar nur leichtem,  aber eisigem Gegenwind. Jetzt bin ich wieder aufgetaut und muss sagen: mehr als eine Stunde ist bei mir bei solchen Temperaturen nicht drin 

Aber:
Der Nidda-Radweg + Umgebung ist momentan auch ohne Spikes gut zu befahren 

Zusatz:
... also ich frage mich was ich falsch mache und muss  alle diejenigen bewundern, die heute für die Ergatterung von Winterpokalpunkten drei bis vier Stunden netto draußen bei diesen Temperaturen auf dem Bike gesessen haben...


----------



## Miss H (20. Dezember 2009)

@Taunusschnecke...
warum hast du nichts gesagt, wäre gerne mitgefahren...
Morgen fahre ich nach Nürnberg zu meiner Mutter .... muß sein


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Miss H
Oh ... das tut mir leid. Aber ich bin ganz kurzfristig spontan losgefahren und von der Haustür aus nur mal schnell die Nidda hoch und  runter... 
Und es war total unklar, ob ich nicht vielleicht schon nach 15 Minuten wieder zurückfahren würde. Das wollte ich niemand zumuten - erst recht nicht mit Anfahrt aus dem Taunus.
Melde Dich doch einfach mal, wenn Du Lust/Zeit hast. Vielleicht passt es dann ja.

Ach, für morgen, Montag, 21. haben Angsthase und ich evtl. eine kleine Nidda-Tour geplant. Aber länger als ca.  eine Stunde habe ich bei diesen Minustemperaturen keine Lust ... und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich dafür die weite Anfahrt lohnt...

@ Angsthase
Lass uns morgen früh das nochmal am Telefon diskutieren...


----------



## Cynthia (20. Dezember 2009)

... würde vielleicht auch gerne mitfahren ... Von wo aus startet ihr denn?

Gruß, Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi Cynthia,

natürlich bist Du herzlich willkommen zum Mitfahren  

Wie schon geschrieben, wird das allerdings bei den derzeitigen Minustemperaturen keine lange Tour. Geplant ist eine kleine flache Runde - Dauer je nach Wetterlage, Temperatur + Fußzehen-Kältegrade ... ich denke so vorauss. zwischen ein und max. 2 Stunden ... wir können jederzeit umkehren und zum Parkplatz zurückfahren.
Und es geht langsam zur Sache, da auch bei einstelligen Minusgraden die Reste meiner (jezt-ex-)Raucherlunge die einkalte Luft nicht so gut aushalten. Wir können z.B. eine Schleife durch den verschneiten Niddapark drehen, auf den Niddaradweg wechseln und dann durch ein kleines Wäldchen cruisen (wenn ich die Trails unter dem Schnee finde...)

Heute ist hier wieder einiges an Schnee runtergekommen. Aber ich denke, die Wege sollten gut fahrbar sein, da untendrunter noch kein Eis ist. Der Schnee gibt nur ein wenig mehr Rollwiderstand. Einzig der Autostraßenzustand morgen ist ungewiss...

Der Treffpunkt wird am Gebäude des Sportvereins Blau-Gelb bei den Sportanlagen im Niddatal sein. Ein großer Parkplatz ist westlich davon an der Straße "Am Ginnheimer Wäldchen", Zufahrt von der Rosa-Luxemburg-Allee, den genauen Namen der Abfahrt weiss ich nicht, könnte irgendwas mit "Ginnheimer Wirtshaus" o.ä. sein. 
Jedenfalls bei maps.google hier zu finden:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...50.141953,8.640704&spn=0.016475,0.032444&z=15

Die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht genau fest, normalerweise immer ca. 11 Uhr. Ich muss morgen früh mit Angsthase deswegen telefonieren.
Ich schick Dir mal per PN meine Telefonnumnmern. Dann können wir 'was ausmachen.


@ Miss H
Bist Du morgen schon wieder da oder noch weg?
Melde Dich ggf. doch kurzfristig


----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

muß mal sehen wie morgen die Verkehrsverhältnisse sind. Heute war die B275 den ganzen Tag nicht frei.
Habe eine Stunde auf der Rolle verbracht und war dann noch eine Ewigkeit mit einer Bekannten und Hund draußen. Teilweise duch richtig schöne große Schneewehen. Kam ganz schön ins schwitzen.

Bei uns waren es gestern Abend - 16°C und unsere Fußbodenheizung im Wohnzimmer ist kaputt. Gott sei Dank haben wir noch einen Kachelofen aber mehr als 18°C waren es dann im Wohnzimmer auch nicht.

Bis morgen früh am Telefon

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Dezember 2009)

Schnell noch eine aktuelle Meldung:
Ich war noch mal draußen und habe eine Testfahrt gemacht. Selten gibt es in Frankfurt sooo schönen Schnee. Es war zwar etwas anstrengend, aber einwandfrei zu fahren. Spikes nutzen bei dem Schnee eh' nichts, wichtiger ist niedriger Reifendruck. Ich bin nur solange gerutscht, bis ich Luft abgelassen hatte. Die ungeräumten Nebenstraßen waren rutschiger zu fahren.

Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar frische Spuren in den Schnee ziehen, hatte aber vergessen dass Frankfurt eine Großstadt ist: Vor mir hatten schon Heerscharen an Joggern + Fußgängern den gleichen Gedanken 
Na ja, dadurch waren wenigstens die Wege ersichtlich.

Mit Miss H habe ich gerade telefoniert, sie muss leider morgen arbeiten.
Also kommt es darauf an, wie die Straßenverhältnisse sind. Habe gerade die Meldung bekommen, dass die Straße über die Saalburg heute abend befahrbar war.

Also wir telefonieren morgen...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Dezember 2009)

@Taunusschnecke und Cynthia

es war eine echt schöne Ausfahrt. Mal etwas ganz anderes im Schnee zu biken. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Cynthia (22. Dezember 2009)

... finde ich auch. Wie gut, dass wir gestern  die Gelegenheit genutzt haben. 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (22. Dezember 2009)

... keine Problemberichte, also seid Ihr gestern wieder gut nach Hause gekommen 

Ja, das war super 
Heute Nacht gab es noch reichlich Schnee dazu, seit heute morgen taut es aber mächtig bei permanent leichtem Regen und wohl glatten Straßen. Nix mehr mit schönem Fahren...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Dezember 2009)

wünsche allen Mädels ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Dezember 2009)

Danke ... gleichfalls  

Ich habe leider gestern die Nachricht bekommen, das mein Weihnachtsgeschenk nicht lieferbar ist


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Dezember 2009)

Na, habt Ihr alle die Feiertag gut überstanden?
Statt des geplanten Geschenkes habe ich eine Portion Glück bekommen.
Nun drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass sie dafür ausreicht, eine Reservierungsbestätigung für die letzten zwei freien Wochen im Sommer 2010 zu ergattern.

Geplant ist ein Bikeurlaub  und es handelt sich um dieses Haus mit eigenem Pool in Südfrankreich 





@ Angsthase
Danke für die mail  -  und was macht das Schätzchen Garmin? (Mein Part dauert noch etwas).


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Dezember 2009)

@ Taunusschnecke

dem Schätzchen Garmin geht es ausgesprochen gut.

Hoffe du hast Glück für deine Reservierung für dieses nette kleine Häuschen

Melde mich am Montagnachmittag mal kurz bei dir.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gerade mit Miss H telefoniert.
Sie hätte Lust am Dienstag ... bei moderatem Wetter ... zu biken. Angedacht ist Nidda-Radweg + evtl. Schwanheimer Düne wg. Eis im Taunus...

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Interesse? 
Start wäre wieder der Niddapark.

@ Angsthase
Ich bin am Montag vorauss. bis ca. 17 Uhr da.


----------



## Cynthia (28. Dezember 2009)

Wann? Wie lange? Mal sehen ...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Dezember 2009)

Start morgen wäre so ca. 11-12 Uhr je nach Wunsch wieder im Niddapark.
Dauer ca. wie letztes Mal, gerne auch länger.

Allerdings muss Angsthase morgen arbeiten + hat deswegen abgesagt. Mit Miss H telefoniere ich morgen, ich schlage vor, dass auch wir telefonieren...


----------



## Miss H (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi Tausunschnecke,

bei kommt ne richtige Erkältung hoch - Kommentar überflüssig.
Ich komm nicht mit - schade, leg mich lieber ins Bett


----------



## Miss H (28. Dezember 2009)

Tausunschnecke klingt auch gut
sorry about that


----------



## Cynthia (29. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung, Heidrun! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ok, bei drei Absagen  fahre ich entweder kurzfristig allein oder amüsiere mich auf der Rolle 

@ Cynthia
Danke für die PN
@ Miss H
Gute Besserung!
"Tausunschnecke" ... ts, ts, ts 

... dann bis demnächst wieder + guten Rutsch nach 2010


----------



## Angsthase 62 (31. Dezember 2009)

Euch allen auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das ihr immer schön auf dem Bike bleibt.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Miss H (31. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch, aber nur ins Neue Jahr hinein, sonst haltetet Euern Kurs...

Ich lieg im Bett mit ner handfesten Erkältung, hab heute meine Patry abgesagt und bin ganz alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. Januar 2010)

@ Taunusschnecke

du mußt mal unbedingt deine Punke im WP eintragen. Habe die letzten am 21.12.2009 von dir gefunden. Nun mal los.

Sch..... Wetter, hier kann man kaum was machen. Sogar das Joggen hab ich die letzte Woche gelassen. Wenn schönes Wetter ist versuch ichs morgen mal mit Skilanglauf.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. Januar 2010)

Ok ... habe es gerade gemacht und die Zeiten von SportTracks ausgelesen + eingetragen. Sorry, ich gelobe Besserung 
Ich war auch fast nur auf der Rolle. Habe momentan keinerlei Motivation mich durch den Frankfurter "Schnee auf Eis" zu quälen und auch etliche unangenehme Sachen zu erledigen.

Irgenwie hat das Jahr mit zu viel Stress angefangen. Hoffentlich wird bald alles besser...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. Januar 2010)

Welch ein Traum: Der Schnee geht!!!
Was ein Alptraum : Die Erkältung ist voll da !! Was ein Mist.

Hatte mich schon so aufs Biken gefreut bin für diese Woche aber ausgebremst.

Hoffe es geht euchallen gut.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (21. Januar 2010)

Oooooh ... Du hast mein Mitgefühl.

Hier sind Schnee + Eis jetzt ganz gut weg. Wenn Du Dich erholt hast, können wir wieder eine "Niddarunde" drehen. Ich dreh derweil ein paar lustlose Runden auf der Rolle  und hoffe auf schönere + wärmere Zeiten.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Januar 2010)

Also wenn das Wetter mitmacht hätte ich nichts dagegen am Donnerstag ne Niddarunde zu drehen. Habe den ganzen Tag Frei!!!
Wir können ja mal telefonieren.
LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Januar 2010)

Prinzipiell eine gute Idee - ich müsste auch mal dringend wieder an die frische Luft. Langsam habe ich die Rolle satt, auf der ich gestern und heute einen potentiellen neuen Sattel getestet habe  (ich bin mit meinem Allerwertesten noch am Diskutieren, ob er auch wirklich passt).
Allerdings soll es heute Nacht ca. -11° kalt werden und ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie die nächsten Tage verlaufen. Schnee liegt hier natürlich wieder voll, Eis dürfte aber nur hier auf den kleinsten Nebenstraßen sein ... bei mir direkt um die Ecke hat es heute früh schon auf spiegelglatter Straße gekracht  .

Ich schlage vor, schon mal den Treffpunkt wie letztes Mal festzuhalten: 
Ca. 11 Uhr+ (wenn's recht ist) am Parkplatz beim Gebäude des Sportvereins Blau-Gelb vor den Sportanlagen im Niddatal an der Straße "Am Ginnheimer Wäldchen".

Wir sollten aber sicherheitshalber am Donnerstag morgens noch einmal telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Januar 2010)

Fürs telefonieren wäre ich auch da es ja ab heute Abend wieder schneien soll.
Ich habs wirklich langsam satt !!!

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. Februar 2010)

Moin moin,
ich musste gestern mal raus und Lunge + Hirn lüften. Die einseitige Aussicht auf der Rolle schlägt doch etwas auf's Gemüt. Dabei habe ich mal den Niddaweg hier getestet: festgetrampelt, gefroren, teilweise mit Hubbeln bzw. Spurrillen von Bikes/Moped. Mit Spikes kein Problem, ohne diese ... na ja. Ich muss doch mal über eine LL-Ausrüstung für nächste Jahr nachdenken. Aber für den Sommer möchte ich erst ein neues RR


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja und wir hier im Hintertaunus ersaufen im Schnee. Die Schneehügel sind größer als "Frau" und man weiß nicht mehr wohin mit dem weißen Zeugs. Ich bekomme so langsam die Kriese. In den nächsten Wochen wirds hier nicht mit Biken. 

Taunusschnecke kannst dich ja mal melden wenns im Frankfuter Raum wieder einigermaßen Schneefrei ist.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. Februar 2010)

Die gute Nachricht: 
es hat auch hier getaut 

Die schlechte Nachricht:
ich habe gestern versucht bei einer Einkaufsfahrt durch den Niddapark zu fahren: statt Eis gab es nun Sulzschnee, leicht angeharscht ... gar kein Spaß zu fahren, ich bin mit den Spikesreifen nur rumgerutscht oder steckengeblieben. Der Niddaweg ist wohl nicht viel besser. Es wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis man wieder gut fahren kann


----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Februar 2010)

Schade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe gestern wieder mal ein Stück vom Niddaweg getestet: es besteht begründete Hoffnung, dass man demnächst dort auch ohne Spikes, aber mit Spaß fahren kann 
Ein paar Biker waren gestern unterwegs (ohne Spikes) - aber die sahen nicht aus als ob sie Spaß dabei hätten 
Zwar ließ es sich bei größtenteils plattgetrampeltem Schnee auf Eisuntergrund recht gut fahren, aber immer wieder gab es noch größere, blanke Eisstellen. Aber auch völlig schnee- und eisfreie Stellen waren in Stadtnähe zu finden. Das lässt hoffen 

Leider sollen auch in nächster Zeit die Nächte frostig bleiben, so dass das tagsüber getaute Zeug dann nachts wieder anfriert. Ich werde wieder testen und berichten.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Februar 2010)

Freue mich schon sehr bald von deinen neuen "Testberichten" zu hören. Will unbedingt wieder aufs Bike
Bei uns dort oben siehts noch nicht so gut aus, aber immerhin konnte man heute schon wieder schwarze Straßen sichten.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Februar 2010)

Gestern habe  ich einen Testtag gemacht:
Es kam das Paket mit einem neuen Sattel den ich zuerst auf der Rolle, dann auf dem Niddaweg getestet habe. Ich sitze erstaunlich gut darauf, obwohl er schmaler ist als mein Terry Butterfly.
Für's Rennrad überlege ich, vielleicht diesen hier mal länger zu testen. Ich habe bisher nur einmal kurz drauf gesessen. Wobei ich sie beide nicht gerade als sehr weich bezeichnen würde...

Und jetzt die besonders gute Nachricht:
*Der Niddaweg war gut ohne Spikes zu fahren! *
Es hatte getaut, die Sonne schien und die fiesen Eisplatten waren nur noch Sulzschnee bzw. auf dem Rückweg nach Sonnenuntergang etwas verharscht.

Wenn es am Wochenende nicht schon wieder schneit und nachts friert, dann können wir nächste Woche eine Tour machen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. Februar 2010)

@ Taunusschnecke
Das wäre ja echt mal wieder was. So wie es aussieht kann ich aber nur am Freitag. Muß am Dienstag nochmal zu meiner Schwägerin ins Krankenhaus. Sie wird am Montag das vierte mal nach einem Hundebiss operiert.
Melde dich doch einfach mal per PN ob es vielleicht bei dir geht.

Allen noch ein schönes WE

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. Februar 2010)

Freitag ist auch ok 
Hoffentlich regnet es nicht so sehr ... wir telefonieren noch...

Ich bin gestern bei meiner Einkaufsfahrt durch den Nidddapark gekommen: auf allen Wegen hubbeliges, mehr oder weniger blankes Eis mit Wasserpfützen obendrauf 
Trotz Spikes was es gar nicht schön zu fahren. Wir sollten am Freitag vom Treffpunkt aus besser einen Umweg über Asphalt machen. 

Ach übrigens: die Nutrias an der Nidda leben auch fast alle noch (zwei wurden von Hunden gemeuchelt). Vielleicht sehen wir sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. Februar 2010)

Super,

freue mich nach fast zwei Monaten ohne Bike mal wieder raus zu dürfen. Der Frühling kommt!

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. März 2010)

Auch wenn es zum Wochenende hin wieder Winter werden soll    :kotz:  
... ich habe mal mein RR von der Rolle gerupft, die Rennrad-Saison eingeläutet und bin die letzten Tage bei Sonnenschein (und heute 4° + teilweise eisigem Wind ) draußen gewesen 
Es war mal wieder was ganz Anderes und hat riesig Spaß gemacht.

Und schon bald soll meine neues Rennrad  fertig werden 
Alles ist ausgesucht und soll nächste Woche montiert werden. Es ist ein BMC-Rahmen (Alu, ich kann mich immer noch nicht für Carbon begeistern), er bekommt dazu leichte Laufräder, die neue Ultegra-Gruppe mit taunusschneckentauglichem   Ritzelpaket für die südfranzösischen Hügel    und einen schön kleinen, passenden Lenker. Farblich wird alles in schlichtem Schwarz/Weiß gehalten.

Hoffentlich dauert die angekündigte "Winterrückkehr" nicht so lange, ich habe es wirklich satt und will endlich Frühling


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. März 2010)

Leider wurdest du nicht erhört. Hier im Taunus ist wieder alles weiß. Bestimmt 10 cm Schneehöhe.   Schei..

Hoffe bis Ende der nächsten Woche ist alles wieder weg und wir können ein wenig rollen.

Allen noch ein schönes WE

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. März 2010)

Ich habe heute mein neues Rennrad abgeholt und die erste Testrunde damit gemacht 
Passt alles + fährt sich 

Und die neue Ultegra sieht wirklich sehr edel aus...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. März 2010)

Freue mich, dass es dir mit deinem neuen Rad so gut geht und alles passt.
Dann können wir ja demnächst mal mit dem RR fahren. Mit dem MTB dauert es ja noch ein wenig bis der Feldberg wieder Eis- und Schneefrei ist.

Bis bald 
LG Angsthase


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. April 2010)

@ all

was ist denn hier los?  Nichts !!! Seid ihr noch alle im Winterschlaf?

Ich hab heute mal mit meinem Mann ne kleine Flachlandtour von 30 km nach Weilburg gemacht. Zur Belohnung gabs dann den ersten Eisbecher unter freiem Himmel. Schee wars.

Würde mich freuen mal wieder was von euch zu hören.

Wünsch euch allen ein schönes Osterfest

LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (2. April 2010)

Jaaa, es wird Zeit den Winterschlaf zu beenden 

Zwar etwas frisch, aber dennoch ein super Biketag war das heute 
Ich bin auf einer sehr schönen neuen Strecke mit dem RR durch die Wetterau gecruist ... verkehrsarme Strecken und fast nur Mopped- und Rennradfahrer.

@ Angsthase (und wer sonst noch RR fährt): Die müssen wir mal fahren!

Anscheinend gab es da heute irgendwo eine Predigt mit dem Titel "Liebe Deinen Nächsten" o.ä. (oder interpretierbar als 'Fahr keine Radler über den Haufen') ... so rücksichtsvoll wie heute habe ich die Autofahrer selten erlebt  ... ich bin immer noch beeindruckt.

Ein Eis gab's auch auf dem Rückweg 

Na ja, der Rest der Feiertage soll ja wettermäßig nicht so doll werden. Mal sehen, ich werde kurzfristig was machen.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. April 2010)

@ Taunusschnecke

vielleicht sollten wir den Donnerstag mal ins Auge fassen. Alles weitere Mittwoch abend am Telefon?

LG Angsthase


----------



## Deleted 61489 (5. April 2010)

@ Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPinky (17. April 2010)

hi !
wir biken in der regel di / do nachmittags (2-3h), bzw. abends, seltener freitag und montag vormittags und am wochenende sowieso sa und so. (lang und traillastig)
(taunus, spessart, vorderer und hinterer odenwald.

am 24. ist in sulzbach/spessart eine ctf, das ist ein nettes gebiet und ich komme mit meiner trainingspartnerin connie, vielleicht habt ihr ja auch lust?
die anfahrt dauert von sachsenhausen etwa 45`.

grüße aus ffm


----------



## BlackTrek (18. April 2010)

Die Sulzbach CTF ist aber am Sonntag, den 25.4., wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## MissPinky (18. April 2010)

du hast recht, natürlich sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. April 2010)

@ MissPinky
Danke für die Hinweise. Am 25. habe ich zwar schon was anderes vor, aber mal sehen...


----------



## MiaMerl (3. Juli 2013)

Hey!
Seid ihr noch aktiv?


Suche Mädels zum Fahren nähe FFM!


----------



## MiaMerl (12. Juli 2013)

Jemand Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14165

Treffpunkt:                     Weißkirchen/Steinbach Bahnhof, Oberursel (Taunus)                                                       

Beschreibung:                     Wir sind 2 Mädels, die nächsten Donnerstag eine entspannte Tour zum Kennenlernen im Taunus machen wollen. Jeder ist willkommen!

Ich komme mit der S5 aus Frankfurt, falls jemand auch aus FFM kommt.

Bitte per PN melden (MiaMerl).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (18. Juli 2013)

Diesmal auch eine Gruppe Ladies Only 

IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10770114&postcount=134


----------

